# BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I just wanted to see what everyone has to say about thier kits from BBM, I think they are great kits with great people really doing good for us VW peeps.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Pagano)*

My kit is great. It's an execelent bolt on that provides the 2.0l owners to compete with the VR's and in some cases beat them. I reccomend it for anyone who is looking for more power with upgradeability.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*

I like mine.. lots of reliable fun with an upgraded clutch and peloquin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. hangs with vr6s with bolt-ons


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*

BMGFifty Do you own a white GTI? WITH THE 2ND STAGE ON IT? just wondering if it is you or not.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_BMGFifty Do you own a white GTI? WITH THE 2ND STAGE ON IT? just wondering if it is you or not.

Yeah, he's got a video of his dyno run somewhere, on here. Probably in that rather large BBM s/c thread.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_BMGFifty Do you own a white GTI? WITH THE 2ND STAGE ON IT? just wondering if it is you or not.

Yep thats me.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Its awesome what that bolton can do!
Did the install myself and now i can beat RSX and friends.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (kamikaze2dope)*

how long till your tranny pukes?








I haven't been launching hard really. I'm sure my 02A can handle more than stageI, but no need to hurry it to it's demise.
Too bad I dont know of a local place that would do the pelo install.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

Well I am sure that the stage one and your clutch will do fine for awhile, but after you install the 2ND stage you may have to change it shortly after, there is a lot more torque with Stage two, and the clutch install from a shop is not cheap, I asked around and it was about 4-5 hundred bucks, so I would go easy unless you have the money or the know how to install the bigger clutch.Have fun withthe kit though it's a lot of fun


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (kamikaze2dope)*

How long did it take you to install it all yourself? Was it really hard to do? later


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Ho boy!
hehehe others have done it in 4 hours.
Me about 8 lol so i guess it depends on how you are equipped in tools.
But with common tools, you can do it!
I took my time to make sure everything was well done and i had a bad time finding the correct belt size needed for an non ac setup...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (kamikaze2dope)*

It took me 6 hours w/ a timing belt change and lunch.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

took me bout 10 hours in mid 30's degree weather and a wicked fever over the course of 2 days








There's nothin ghard about it except dropping the oil pan really. 
Which is where I do believe I have 2 cross threaded bolts.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

So with the cd rom that comes with the kit, It's pretty self explanatory? So with a computer at hand and some every day tools, I'm good to go, is there any tool that is needed that someone may not have? I guess the question is what is the most important tool to have besides wrenches and sockets and drill set? Thanks for the info guys Johnny


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

The only tool I didn't have was the 9/16 drill bit, otherwise it was all basic hand tools.
It would be nice if BBM would include torque specs for all the bolts, but I recommend looking up a torque chart and going according to that.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

With your statement, That would be a great topic, I'm glad you let me know I need that drill bit thoughm what is that used for to Tap the oil pan? Thanks


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Yes it's used for drilling through the oil pan.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

Just got my stage1+ pulley this morning and threw it on. There is certainly a noticable difference in whine and power








Unfortunately, during my...em, testing, my oil light started blinking and I had to pull off the hiway, dump a quart in, and limp home


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

So is your car doing ok? Got oil in it and ready to go? hope everything worked out ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x98myers7 (Apr 8, 2005)

what about the chip install? does BBM do this for you? did you DIY?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_










Yeah, no shizzit. There was only a gazillion page thread on it.
Use the search, sonny, use the search.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_So is your car doing ok? Got oil in it and ready to go? hope everything worked out ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I put the stage1+ pulley on...had to use a pipe wrench







to hold the pulley steady for loosening, tightening, but was careful not to mar the pulley lands and grooves.
ANyway, drove it for a few miles till i hemmhoraged enough oil to head home.
Today I attempted to silicone a new OEM oil pan gasket on. The gasket BBM sends is only a paper unit. I had an OEM laying around for a couple years which is metal and rubber.
ANyway, letting it cure overnight, tomorrow oil goes in. If it doesn't work I guess I have to yank the tranny to bore out the two stripped holes


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (x98myers7)*

Well the chip install is really easy, you just have to pull out your ECU take the cover off and unplug and plug in the new chip, I would highly recommend getting the car tuned in after all is done and said though You just have to find someone who has a Dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I have been defeated by my car.
Drove with the stage1+ for about 3 miles, and if anything it seems smoother, without the kick in the shorts at 3500. odd. but then, I have to check my compression and all that.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

WHat do you mean defeated??
The car runs bad?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

Defeated as far as my oil leak. Spent a couple hours dropping the pan, siliconing a new OEM (better than the paper one sent with the kit because it's metal coated in rubber) pan gasket to the pan, then siliconing the pan to the block. Let it cure over night. Dumped oil in it this morning and fired it up. Let it idle and went to the garage, came back and oil was spewing under the car. Guess which dumbass forgot to hook up the oil return? Anyway, so it was still coming out of the charger so I felt better about that. Went and got more oil, topped it off (about 2 quarts) and went for a drive.
got back and not only is it spitting out of the breather tube, but the undercarriage is coated yet again.
Short of pulling the tranny off to drill and tap those holes to the next bigger size, I'm not sure what to do anymore.
I'm probably going to have to take it in somewhere and have them work on it.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_Defeated as far as my oil leak. Spent a couple hours dropping the pan, siliconing a new OEM (better than the paper one sent with the kit because it's metal coated in rubber) pan gasket to the pan, then siliconing the pan to the block. Let it cure over night. Dumped oil in it this morning and fired it up. Let it idle and went to the garage, came back and oil was spewing under the car. Guess which dumbass forgot to hook up the oil return? Anyway, so it was still coming out of the charger so I felt better about that. Went and got more oil, topped it off (about 2 quarts) and went for a drive.
got back and not only is it spitting out of the breather tube, but the undercarriage is coated yet again.
Short of pulling the tranny off to drill and tap those holes to the next bigger size, I'm not sure what to do anymore.
I'm probably going to have to take it in somewhere and have them work on it. 

What the heck is going on with your car, please give me a call.


----------



## x98myers7 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Well the chip install is really easy, you just have to pull out your ECU take the cover off and unplug and plug in the new chip 

forgive my ignorance, but does that mean that ALL chip installs are a matter of unplugging the OEM one and plugging in an aftermarket? ie: the ECU is socketed from the factory and no soldering is necessary?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (x98myers7)*

mk3 = easy (like changing ram in a computer, remove and put and make sure to ground yourself. Static electricity is your enemy)
mk4 = hard (soldered and needs a specialist or of course you know how to and are good at electronics)


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
What the heck is going on with your car, please give me a call.

lol don't wory john, it's nothing with the kit. It's the damnable oil leak. Again, it's only when driving the car, it doesn't leak at idle.
Currently looking for a different engine to swap in in case I have to pull this one out to tap those holes.
I haven't looked at my Bentley yet, but if I can seperate the tranny from the engine 1 inch without pulling it, that would be enough to get a drill bit up there to tap a new set of holes for the pan.
I ought to get all this sorted out just in time for winter








Momma always said I wasn't smart enough to know better









_edit_ Ok so I threw it up on jackstands again. Can't admit defeat








I blocked the throttle open so it held at about 3k rpm and crawled under the car and was immediately greeted by oil dripping in my eye. cool! Actually, probably about 180 degrees, but still. PART of the problem is oil coming from the plate that surrounds the crank on the pass side. I turned on the bolts a little more and it seemd to take care of it! woohoo! Test drive...still leaks. But not from there anyway. I still think it's coming from the oil pan, but not on the tranny side. Seems to run around the passenger side more. Also, the area under the dipstick tube is appearing damp. Is there an oring on that?
Anyway, the saga continues

















_Modified by vwboomer2 at 1:44 PM 6-11-2005_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I can't answer any of your questions but I hope you get your car all worked out,the best of luck to you.


----------



## x98myers7 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_I still think it's coming from the oil pan, but not on the tranny side. Seems to run around the passenger side more. Also, the area under the dipstick tube is appearing damp. Is there an oring on that?
Anyway, the saga continues
















pull your timing belt covers off. it could easily be the main or intermediate shaft seal. don't forget, there's an o-ring behind the intermediate shaft seal housing as well.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (x98myers7)*

Sounds like high crankcase pressure... hard to believe though... did this all start happening immediately after you added the smaller pulley? 


_Modified by Peter Tong at 3:03 AM 6-14-2005_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (x98myers7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x98myers7* »_
pull your timing belt covers off. it could easily be the main or intermediate shaft seal. don't forget, there's an o-ring behind the intermediate shaft seal housing as well.

I already did the crank seal and the cam seal, and left the covers off for future diagnosis. Oil is definitely not coming from any of those seals.
The oil leak hasn't anything to do with the smaller pulley. The leak(s) existed before I put it on and have nothing to do with the charger system, except that it was fine before I opted for more power









Anyway, my next day off is thursday, at which time I'm goign to drain my brand new oil, swap my 20mi filter and make sure all fluids are topped off normal like. Degrease the front half of my undercarriage and give it some more test miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm also going to buy and hook up a boost gauge to determine if I need the worlds earliest, most self-inflicted supercharger rebuild. Good thing I've got a bike and a truck, else I'd have to pay someone else to clean up my mess


----------



## fullblownjetta (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

hey i got to ask, my jetta is a 97 and in NY from 96 up has new inspection crap now. my question is are any of your throwing any codes, and the check engine light? if not i might still be able to get this kid if it comes down to it.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (fullblownjetta)*

Well here is another thread to answer your question.http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1302398&page=55 or this is what was posted I have some info for anyone running this kit on a 97 or later car with a secondary air injection pump removed. To pass inspection in the OBD plug in states you will need to borrow a Vag.com and do the following. log in code is 01283, coding is 0 for the secondary air injection elimination. This will alow you to pass emisions, (for the most part) without reinstalling your AIR as it called or buying a 1996 ECU.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would get the kit, I'm sure there are many ways to pass emissions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hacky2447VW (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

whats the cost on something like this? and what kit is used for the 2.0 MKIV?


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Hacky2447VW)*

How many of you guys running this kit are running upgraded clutches / LSD's?
Curious if I can get by with stage 1 without trannymods++


----------



## x98myers7 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (crashnburn987)*

a healthy OEM clutch should be able to handle 150whp/150wlbft fairly well, assuming you aren't dropping the clutch at 6krpms regularly


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (x98myers7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x98myers7* »_a healthy OEM clutch should be able to handle 150whp/150wlbft fairly well, assuming you aren't dropping the clutch at 6krpms regularly

The stock cluth "therotically" can hold ~160 No Problem accordingly to my research, but just wanted to hear from people with personal expierence. 
Thanks!


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (crashnburn987)*

I was concern about that...
Had a little trouble and i though it was a bad diff but was just a clunk noise cuz of a bad rear mount combine to my dropped suspension.
The tranny holds the power fine and i run a stock clutch and diff.
Of course our tranny are weak so i dont rush it all the time...


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (crashnburn987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashnburn987* »_
The stock cluth "therotically" can hold ~160 No Problem accordingly to my research, but just wanted to hear from people with personal expierence. 
Thanks!

I'm running the StageI+, albeit at probably less than optimal boost output with no problems.
But then, I have the 02A, and you.....don't.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

If any of you are having intermittent funky running issues please read this.
Please disconnect the coal canister breather tube that connects to the intake plate on the charger and then plug the brass fitting off with a vac plug. We have found that this can cause an issue with the evap system and make some cars run a little funky.
Several cars are now running perfectly that were running funky from this very simple little fix. 
We will be sending out our new chip, a plug and clamp to make this change on all of our current customers cars. There is also a revision in the instruction manual.
Have a great weekend


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JBETZ)*

Thanks John< you know it is really cool that you stay up to date wit hall this information and just don"t let those who have your product have to deal with problems on thier own< this web site really helps a lo too< anyway thanks


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Thought you guys might enjoy this.
I was at a stop light when some kid rolls up next to me and asks if I've got a whistle tip on my exhaust


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

Did you proceed with a no and leave him at the light?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Nah. I just said no and tried not to smile while looking straight ahead.
I'm still not launching the car hard even after about 800 miles on the kit. Kinda like the old saying....what is the sound of one wheel spinning?








I've still gotta get my Azenis put on now that I'm driving it again.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

Hows the Magnaflow exahaust treating you? I hear they are good to run and thought about trying one out, if not that just stayin with the good names like Borla, Have you ever heard a VW with a flow master on it? I'm interested in knowing how that would make the car sound with the kit hooked up.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

on my 2.0 w/ cat and tt exhaust the borla and flowmaster sounded very similiar... the noise level is almost identical...the borla being slightly louder. the flowmaster has a more raw sound while the borla sounds more refined... i do like the borla a bit more but the flowmaster is damn good too.. either way youll be happy


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Magnaflow is treating me real well. It's in my spare kitchen








I yanked that a month ago and put a 60 Series Flowmaster on and I like it a TON better.
The flowmaster is relatively quiet whereas the Magnaflow was loud as hell and resonated terribly. It was SO loud in the cabin that it was difficult to hear the supercharger. 
Now I can hear it clear as a bell, and my ears aren't ringing from the exhaust.
That being said, if you're interested I'll sell it to ya


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

i have the supercharger in but the car dosen't start ... ha no spark







( volt pack i think ) tomorrow is another day and hopefully i will get the car to start ... i'll post some pictures and video as soon as the car turns on !


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

Did the car start before you did the install?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

yep ! it was a champ i enjoyed driving the the last day of having a N/A motor ... everything was fine ... but an update , i replaced the volt coil and stillno spark ahhh damn ... then i noticed something odd when i turned the key to the on postion ... the tachometer rose to 500 revs before i tried cranking







que ? i didn't know what that was about ? as a matter of fact i put the old chip in to see if u whould do the same thing and no the tachometer didn't move at all ... funny ship ? so im going to call BBM about that tomorrow .... only other thing to try is the crank postioning sensor ... which is tomorrow porject ! hopefully i will have some good news !


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

Sounds like you may have a bad chip.
Give us a call and we will get you a new one going asap.
Thanks again


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JBETZ)*

alright ! good news from BBM , got the chip in the mail and will be here tomorrow ... lets hope the car will start ! .... and thanks again to the crew from BBM for helping me out and listening to my problems ! keep up the good work guys ... can't wait to here my whistle


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

AH ! got the chip in and the car sounds a lil better but still no go ... working on the crank postioning sensor aka ... engine speed sensor ... maybe thats the porblems ?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JBETZ)*

hey john ... got some bad news ... the second chip that was since is no good ... my car started with the autotech chip and didn't with urs ... i hope to get a new chip tomorrrow ... i will give u guys a call ...


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JBETZ)*

alrightly ! round 2 and the chip was a bust ... now on with round 3 ... hopefully some good news ??? we will see tomorrow


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

Hey I beleive I have a extra chip you can try, let me look and if I still have it I will send it to you, I know this chip works so if your car is still acting up it has to be something else and not the chip at all.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

hey thanks JonVWluver ... the second chip didn't work but the third one did ! ... so finally im boosted and the car is running. I have been working on a video to put up to show how the kit " compares "







to a VR6 hehe


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

Thats going to be a great video, I really need to dyno my car and get some run times on it, I do know it is fast I've got the 2nd stg with the light fly and ACT 6 puck clutch, can't wait to cool this baby down and get more boost. Glad everything worked out for you, the other chips probably got damaged while being shiped with magnetic exposure .


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

This is simply a general post about my experience with the BBM kit and Bahn Brenner in general. 
I know from reading that some people are experiencing some frustrations with the kit, or more specifically, the chips. I have put about ten thousand miles on my Stage II kit and have not had a single problem. I had a few days of the chip’s learning that were plagued only with the occasional bouncing idle and the infrequent stall when the engine was cold and put into neutral after accelerating. 
Other than that, the kit has been a trouble-free delight. My car (a ’99 Cabrio) has recently beaten a BMW 330 Ci convertible and various 1.8 t’s and VR6’s. The 330 was a bit of a challenge and did not fade until going from the top of third and into fourth. I have been able to hang with some WRX’s as well.
This kit, for me, has been a fun and fast upgrade to what was a slow, heavy but comfortable car. All of the staff and Bahn Brenner have been helpful and generous as well (no-charge shipping to me when one of their parts took longer to come to their shop than expected). I cannot recommend this kit and BBM enough. I know that some of you are having some troubles, and I wanted to post my experiences, so vortexers can hear the positives about this kit as well.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (quickcab)*

That is so good to hear. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has had such good luck with the kit. I wonder if stage 2 is the trick? Is your cabrio an Auto or Manual?


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*

Manual - are you still using the stock diff?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (quickcab)*

I'm using the stock diff. I really need to upgrade it. 
Edit: I just hit 14k miles with my kit.


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*

Will you go with a full LSD or will you give the 80% shim kit a try first?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (quickcab)*

I'm going full LSD when I pull the thing apart. I figure if I'm going to shim it, I would have to do a bolt kit as well. Might as well do it right the first time and get the LSD.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*

hey BMGFifty or any of the bbm supercharger owners ,,, do u guys have the boost gauge hooked up and working ??? i tried a few different spots and the guage didn't move at all ... i pretty sure it works cuz i just took it out of the box ... ? ? ? if u have pictures that whould be nice too thanks again everyone


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

This is what I have.









http://www.42draftdesigns.com/mk3single.htm


----------



## Das Vdub (Feb 15, 2005)

where did you tap into to get the boost reading?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Das Vdub)*

yea ... that was i was wondering ?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

You can tap into the nipple that is already attached to the intake manifold. I think it used to be the vac hose to the brake booster. It's on the drivers side of the intake. You'll need a larger hose than comes with the standard gauge I think. That's where I'm doing it. When I do it.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

oh thats the trick okay ... i will try that one ... heh heh


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Has anyone installed a oil pressure gauge as well as a air fuel gauge, I heard you have to get a different o2 sensor for the auto meter a/f gauge.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

my a/r ratio gauge is hooked up with the signal wire going from the gauge to the o2 sensor ... the wire i hooked it up too is on the passenger side of the engine bay next to the exhaust heat shield ... there should be a sensor there ... unplug that sensor and their should be 4 wires ... 3 that are close together and one that is a loner ... that is ur signal wire that u use to the reading on the gauge ... hope this helps ! ... drop me a IM if u need some more info


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

HMMMM ... here is a question, me and my friend with a 2.0L with some mods had " some fun " and we was pulling on me ???







and i have stg 1 supercharger ? que ? what is that about ? i was running the car for about a hour before hand but ? ... 3 G's later and he was pulling on me ??? what up with that ? 


_Modified by SC VENTO III at 4:09 PM 8-15-2005_


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

whats up guys, tooke my stage 1 out to the track at Willow springs this weekend and owned some Mini Coopers, they were all s- models, and pretty quick. My car has full interior and heavy ass wheels too! Anyway, I just got my new chip and stuff in the mail and I'm hoping it might sort a few things out. My car seems to quit pulling @ 5100-5200K. I've got 2 codes right now, one is a camshaft position sensor, and one is a idle speed control? I'll let you guys know if it clears anything. I ran 100 octane at the track, and the car ran tons better







Too bad its $5.50 a gallon. Oh one question, how much boost are you guys hitting? I think my guage might have a leak, but It never showed higher than 4psi all weekend.........rpm related?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (4Racing)*

You should not get the idle speed control or cps codes. Double check your cam timing. I had the cam sensor code when I first did stage 2, turns out my camgear was off a tooth. You should see 5psi avg, 8-9psi peak for boost with stage 1 pulley. It goes up as rpm increases.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (4Racing)*

Well I have my new chip BBM sent me and it seems to be running a little better, I feel it more in the throttle response though, just seems to run a little smoother, as far as the pull goes well I have great pull in my car, it's just when I reach about 5500k it screams to be shifted, but when I do the pull starts up right away again, The cars are not really high RPM cars more torque than anything,as far as your boost goes well with stg1 I know it boosted to about 5/6 PSI my stg 2 is getting about 10/11 PSI but I think I have a crease in my tubbing from when I hooked up my gauge, I'll be taken a look at that tomorrow,because I do beleive it normally gets about 12PSI if that crease would effect the gauge or not I don't know, but I'm running Stock exhaust too, which holds alot back.







One thing i've noticed though is when I shift, it shifts really hard, this may be due to my clutch or perhaps a bad motor mount or something.







I wish you did not get used to the speed though, because now I want even more, I'm thinking about getting a smaller pulley perhaps a 63mm instead of the 66mm, well let me know how things turn out for you.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (4Racing)*

where did u tap in for ur boost reading ? and what kind of gauge are u using ???


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

you got stage 2 and no exhaust?? get a tt 2.5in catback and see if it doesnt pull better up top...


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

you dont like the intake location for your gauge hose or what?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I taped directly into the manifold, I've hooked up a split coming off the vacum line that leads to the fuel bar. I did have a crease in the tubing a bad one too,I'm surprised I was getting as acurate reading as I was, and I am running Pro comp ultra lite gauges. Hey how do you get pictures on here?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

I would love to get an Exhaust but not a hold lot of money at the time, baby on the way, know anyone selling a set up cheap? And I don't think that the 2.5 will fit my 96 because of the bend of the draive train or somethin liek that.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I think it is fine where it is at, I found out that is the best spot to have it. I need to learn how to get photo's on here. any help?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (4Racing)*

One more reply as well,Your boost all depends on the weather too,also I hear that the stronger your motor the less boost you need, sounds like a no brainer, but this is just waht I read actually on a forum


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

SPeaking of nobrainer....
I just dropped off my spare head at the machine shop to get it cleaned up and checked for straightness. I asked if he needed my new cam to check the valve clearances when it's put back together.
Stupid cold medication.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

haha i liked it ... but i tried hooking it up there but no go ... i have no reading ?







so i was wondering if its the gauge or if im retarted


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

the way that i do the pictures is to load them to photobucket.com then use the "tag code " to post them here IM if u need some more help


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Where did you hook it up?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

to the right side of the intake manifold ... where the brake booster used to go and is plus with a vac plug ...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Thats where I have mine, it works just fine. There must be something wrong with your gauge. Try taking the tube and blowing into it and see what happens to the gauge.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_..... Try taking the tube and blowing into it and see what happens to the gauge.

....and if you blow more than 6psi , you gotta ride shotgun in my car with your mouth on the intake piping all night !!








Mine is stageI and is running GREAT since the canister blockoff . I was gettin pissed , but John came through with some valuable info that solved my problem . Still haven't put my new chip in yet ( got it , just lazy ) but it'll be going in soon along with a stage1+ pulley ( gonna order on Monday ) . Also doing some BFI stageI motormounts cause me engine looks like it's gonna rock itself through the hood !!







. 
Here's a question for yaz , though ....
I just had custom exhaust run >> 2.25 from cat back > no res > flowmaster style generic hi-flow muff > 2.5 tailpipe . Im hearing some serious deceleration pops and backfires . Is anyone else getting these results with name brand exhaust ? I was wondering if maybe it was due to it running so rich ?!?!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

that poping sound that your hearing is your exhaust flowing out to fast, there is no back preasure if you place a resenator on it will decrease that pop sound almost completly, you will get it at times but not that often.Hope this helps, Know anyone with a cheap after market Exhaust for cheap? I need one bad


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

thanks again for the info ... now im kicking azz ... hehe ... i hit 6 psi last night yeah !


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I thought I was maxing out at 6psi myself but last night I got it up to 7 a couple times. I hooked up a ram air setup and a heatshield on friday so maybe that's helping. It's gonna be dynoed next saturday and i'm eager to see what she puts down. Also, for those with stage 1+, did bbm put the pulley on or did you do it yourself? John told me that I had to send them my charger for them to do it or else I would void my warranty.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Hahaha ... funk dat ! I'd rather void my warranty than take the charger off and ship it to the other side of the USA . Still gettin one before H2theIzzo , though .


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_ Also, for those with stage 1+, did bbm put the pulley on or did you do it yourself? John told me that I had to send them my charger for them to do it or else I would void my warranty.

I ordered it and put it on myself. I wasn't told anything about voiding the warranty, so don't worry about that. I think the only way to void the warranty is to take the thing apart.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_
I ordered it and put it on myself. I wasn't told anything about voiding the warranty, so don't worry about that. I think the only way to void the warranty is to take the thing apart.

Were you able to put the pulley on with the charger still on the car or did you have to pull it off? I've had to put the charger in twice so far and really don't feel like doing it again.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Glad to hear that it's running like it should. You need to re race your friend with the 2.0.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Then send them your set up, you always wan that warranty, even though these kits are durable as hell, it's worth always having that warranty


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

You could do it your self and you should be able to change it out with it in the car, just keep your 1 stg pulley to place back on if need be.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I've got an update on my gas mileage. I reciently switched back to oem size wheels and tires until I can afford the ones I want. My city mpg went up +5 mpg to 20 mpg. Its still not good, but that also includes sitting in traffic for over an hour, twice. I'm not sure why my old setup was so inefficient, but I'm glad to have every bit back. Especially when premium gas is hitting $3/ gal in my area. I drove the car exactly how I used to...beating the crap out of it. 
BTW I'm rolling on my old BMW bottlecaps 14", repin old skool style.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_
Were you able to put the pulley on with the charger still on the car or did you have to pull it off? I've had to put the charger in twice so far and really don't feel like doing it again.

You will do it with the charger in the car. You need a good strap wrench or something to hold the pulley steady while loosening the bolts. I used a pipe wrench. for crickes sake find a better way







I had no other option though. Luckily it didn't damage the old pulley.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yeah im going to wreck him this time around ... ha without boost i noticed the charger made some good noise ... now with the old pulley back on ... holy crap its a lot louder hehe







and i gave my wife a heart attack hehe


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

How does it pull now? Did you get that cam in yet? 
Keep us posted.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Just ordered my 1+ pulley . BBM says it's 70mm .... I read somewhere else that it was 66mm , but it says that 66= stg2 on their site . Any one able to confirm the 1+ pulley size ??
Can't wait regardless .... gonna throw in a stock G60 cam , BFI mounts , and the 1+ pulley 'hopefully' this weekend or next .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

70mm sounds right. The stg 1 pulley is 73mm.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Sweet ! Almost sounds like a waste since I'll eventually be going stgII or maybe III if I sell enough of crack >> but I wanted the extra oomph for H2O .


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yeah ! i love this california cold azz weather at night ... hitting 7 psi and i still haven't installed that CAI that i have been working on ! yeah !


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Good to hear! I remember hitting as high as 10psi when it was 20° outside.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

damn ! god i love ur car


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I love your car too. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

sharing the love eh ? haha ... beat my friends 2003 civic si today eh eh eh







i love my car too


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I love my car too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I love


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

SAME HERE !


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

VA is for *<3*ers . Just wanted to let you know .


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I miss my car...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

I can't imagine how you must feel man,I feel bad for you, I hope things turn in your favor.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

well hmm...any ideas guys... mine runs like crap, it feels slower than before i put the charger on. It isnt starting, and will stall out all the time. The boost gauge says i am hitting 7 psi at redline, but im really not impressed. Anyone have any ideas? I might just get rid of the thing and go for a vr swap instead.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (sims159915)*

How long have you had it? It takes a couple of days for it to adapt.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

also ... did you do the coal canister bypass or did you hook it up ( hose running from fender into the right rear of charger ) ? Mine ran like poop till I disconneced that line >> then BAM !! It was full-on . You may also want to pickup a new gascap . Don't ask me why , but some peeps have had good luck with replaceing the cap ?!?!


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

The gas cap is only required if you don't disconnect the EVAP hose. A bad gas cap can be a vaccum leak. If you run the plug then you won't need to worry about it.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*

hey sims159915 bummer to hear that ur not happy with system ... but when my car started and i smoked my friend with a vr6 i was very happy .... give it some time cuz i had a starting problem until i let the ECU re-map ... but now its running great


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah there is no way im gonna smoke a vr... the coal canaster line isnt plugged as far as i know.. Ill check it out, and also buy a gas cap, hell they are cheap i might as well try it.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (sims159915)*

When I put my timing belt on yesterday it was extremely tight, even with the tensioner pulley in the loosest position. I know that running it too tight can cause damage to the belt, but there doesnt' seem to be an option with the larger headgasket. I don't imagine anyone has had a problem with this, but I'd hate to be cruising down the hiway and have it break.
On a good note, it made it extremely easy to get the timing right the first time


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_yeah there is no way im gonna smoke a vr... the coal canaster line isnt plugged as far as i know.. Ill check it out, and also buy a gas cap, hell they are cheap i might as well try it.

The line doesn't need to be plugged >> just the inlet on the charger ( the hose can be stuffed inside the fender ) . If you haven't already gotten one or if it's a new kit and BBM didn't send a blockoff plug , just get a vac plug from your local parts store and cap that sucker ( and clamp it ) . It's the nipple coming off the right rear of the charger ( on the top side of the rear ) . Pretty much the only accesible hose coming of the rear . Made a HUGE difference for me . 
And I just recieved my 1+ pulley !! Only waiting on my BFI poly motor mounts now !! WOOT WOOT !!!!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Let me know how those mounts treat you , i'm wanting to get new mounts soon mtself.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*

sims159915 so whats the update ? car running better ?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Let me know how those mounts treat you , i'm wanting to get new mounts soon mtself.

They just came in .... should be installing em this weekend . ( along with the 1+ pulley , G60 cam , timing belt&tensioner , and finally putting in the updated chip )


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

it runs alright, it just isnt fast..i got spanked by a vr corrado today. the boost gauge says i am hitting 6-7 at redline. Ive lost hope with bahn brenner, im selling the car now with the kit on or the kit seperately.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*

bummer , but didnt u say that u wanted to do a VR swap ?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_it runs alright, it just isnt fast..i got spanked by a vr corrado today. the boost gauge says i am hitting 6-7 at redline. Ive lost hope with bahn brenner, im selling the car now with the kit on or the kit seperately.

You need stage II or even stage 1+ would have helped you.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

by the way john ... how much is that stg 1 pulley ?


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

can i get a link to the kit when i tried looking for it on the site for a 2.0l it gave me weird things lol
thx


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolfGreen* »_can i get a link to the kit when i tried looking for it on the site for a 2.0l it gave me weird things lol
thx

Here you go.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=267


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I know it's been covered before , but I'm 1 lazy mofo ! What's the hp gain with the 1+ and the PSI gain ( relative gains ) . I'm puttin my car in the shop and won't be driving it for a week or so >> so I want something to look forward to !


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

I'd say that stage I+ is an additional 10-15 hp.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

If I still had stage 1 I would go with the 1+ pulley and a big NOS or APC sticker. The pulley would add 10-15 hp and the sticker would ad 20hp!


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

i have like 10 of those stickers ... so if i do the math ... its 10 times 20 hp ... so 200 extra hp ? now is that to the wheels ???


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Hey does anyone know what the pulley on the charger should be torqued to?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

How about a stg 2 +? I am in need of more power, first need to do somthign about my exhaust, and motor mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well got my exhaust on the way, bought a Magnaflo set up ss polished 2.25", now next motor mounts,then Stg. 3 oh and a header just for the fun of it.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

hmm. I'm thinking you ought to have put the header on when doing stageII


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Yeah, probably would have made it easier for sure, but that's ok,I just can't wait to get everything complete so I can sit back and really be satisfied with my car, it's no show car, but it's my car, And really is there realy a time when you are really satisfied with your performance?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I'm never satisfied with my performance.
The car, on the other hand, aint half bad.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

hmmm im getting stg II soon ... im wondering on what headers to get ... and where i can get the heat coating done so i can lower some of the heat !


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

There's a place here in town that does ceramic coating. As if that doesyou any good being on the west coast








How much good does that actually do? Just to lower underhood temps or does it actually help keep the gases that much hotter so they move faster?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

haha ... yeah i have to do some research on that one ... but u do have a point on that one ... thats why i still have time to pick hehe


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Good afternoon boys. My package from BBM came in a day early so I threw on my CAI. 
















I don't know how much it will lower intake temps, but it definitely will.
That said, I have 2 silicone couplers left over if anyone is interested. I was gonna replace the ones on the pressure side, but eh...those are smaller.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Be careful when putting that much weight off the nose of the charger. While it is well braced as is, that extra weight and leverage could mean a siezed charger.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Without pulling it off to weigh it and give hard numbers, I can tell you that it doesn't weigh much more than the other assembly. The 90 is aluminum. The piece that came with the kit, with the bolt hole, is steel, which weighs more than the 90 I think.
I can't see how it would affect anything inside the charger. However, I would like to brace it somehow to keep it from bouncing. I have some sheet alum I may be able to cut into a bracket to support it.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Be careful when putting that much weight off the nose of the charger. While it is well braced as is, that extra weight and leverage could mean a siezed charger. 

That looks perfectly fine to me.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Hey, vwboomer2,
Could you post some pics of your CAI from under the car? I would love to see how low it hangs.
Thanks
Are you in on the Stg III group buy?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (quickcab)*

Ok here's a pic from the front and underneath
















It is pretty well protected from any water by the bumper cover. I may make a half shield for it however, just to be safe. Honestly the car doesnt' see that many miles so if it's raining I'd probably take my truck or motorcycle.
No, I'm not in on the StageIII group buy. Not yet anyway. Why? Cuz I don't want to be freezing my nuts off in January putting it on in the driveway or unheated garage. At the price offered now, it's a good deal. I may go with water injection for now ($200) and see if John will hook me up with a smaller pulley and software.
I've got my eye on a Ducati Monster S4, or trading my ATK for an 05 Buell CityCross. If neither of those happens...who knows


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Thanks for the additional pics - how much does it move around? Does BBM have a better mounting option to keep it still?
I didn't want to miss the good price on stg III.
Not only that, I wanted to make certain that stg III would be built - John and BBM won't start it without ten people's commitment to buy...
I am so pleased with stg I/II that I am sure stg III will be a screamer - in the 8V world anyway.


_Modified by quickcab at 6:45 PM 9-14-2005_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (quickcab)*

It really doesn't/can't move very much. The coupler on the MAF takes most of the movement, which is really only about 1/4 inch
I don't know if BBM offers a CAI for the kit. This is just something I pieced together. For $50 (including shipping) you can have your very own







all you need is (2)3"x3" silicone hose couplers, 90degree alum or steel 3" bend ( I think this one has 10" legs) and the bracket that came with the kit.
I don't know if 10 people on the 'Tex have this kit, must be close.
I'd be curious how many sales are brought in by the ads in Eurotuner and Eurocar. The ads sure are purty








Like I said, if I end up not getting rid of my ATK (BUY IT!) maybe I'll get the kit reserved. God knows I can't quit punishing myself by moding the car


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

That CAI looks really great. I might have to do something like that.
Where did you get the mandrel bent tube?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Our good buddies at BBM. They list a steel 90 on the website (which I found when John posted in FI forums, I think) but they also have an alum unit for more.
I don't see the unit on the website. I got a call after ordering saying the machine was broken until next week, so.....


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I know that BBM is working on a complete CAI for this kit...


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (quickcab)*

nice .. i need one !!! damn sunny cali weather !


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I assume you guys also have a small hole behind your drivers side headlight? I ask because there are enough things different about our cars that I had to make provisions elsewhere....
If there is you will have to cut it open another 3/4" to get 3" tubing to fit down there. Otherwise it's easy and cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

There is kid with a Neon with a fart pipe that always goes ripping up my street a few times a day. He's always looking at me, my car, or my bikes or whateverthehell when he drives by, like he's a baddass. Never see him on the road tho. 
Until this afternoon, i was behind him at a stoplight and we're both turning left. So I get on it and he's on it...and...i'm...SLOWLY...passing...him.
WTF. I'm not putting any more money into this thing. I'm maybe going to dyno it and that's it. If they dyno is low I"ll trouble shoot, but if not, it doesn't pay to keep dumping money into a pig. I got rid of my xwife for the same reason.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

well, when I went and dynoed my car there was an older neon there. It looked like total crap. Anyway, he dynoed at over 200whp saying that he pieced together a turbo kit. It surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Just finished up with the st1+ pulley , new timing belt , and BFI st1 motor mounts . Lovin it ! Saw 9PSI on the way home . Was gettin some serious motor vibes >> definately gonna need some thick driving gloves till those things wear in !! hahaha . But it felt nice . Not screamin fast , but a definate improvement . And I can almost hear a bit of pressure release ! Me =


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Well I'm not hittin 9psi. ONly once when driving have i seen that. usually 6-7.
I'm just hauling around too much car and beer ass to expect much I guess. I may strip the interior except the stereo, but id' still be over 3k lbs.
Next week I'm gonna do a compression check to see where I'm at. It is a 95k motor afterall. Still....







sucks cuz he lives just down the road so I figured eventually I'd get to blow right by him. hmph.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Stg 2 you'll take him,but really your car is heavy..


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

eh, I DO have stageII. and yes we.....my car and I....are not tiny








I ought to roll onto the scale oneof these days.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I think you had mentioned picking up a mkII with an aba swap? I'd go that route and stick the lysholm in that. Oh and i'm lovin the 1+ pulley btw. I've maxed out at about 8.5 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_I think you had mentioned picking up a mkII with an aba swap? I'd go that route and stick the lysholm in that. Oh and i'm lovin the 1+ pulley btw. I've maxed out at about 8.5 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm running Stage I+ and I can hit 10 psi if I rev the pizz out of it and I do this daily








I also live at 5000 ft or about a mile high.
Going back to Stage III after the GP in two weeks.
Have a great weekend


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

yeah, I haven't pushed it past 6k rpms


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I'm running Stage I+ and I can hit 10 psi if I rev the pizz out of it and I do this daily








I also live at 5000 ft or about a mile high.
Going back to Stage III after the GP in two weeks.
Have a great weekend

















Let us know what the stg III psi are! Are you going to dyno stg III? I am in on the groupbuy regardless, but I would love to see the numbers.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

9psi = I was haulin donkey > foot through the floorboard > at the orangeline > at sealevel or 10' above > smiling ! Plus my hands were numb from the BFI's .


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (quickcab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickcab* »_
Let us know what the stg III psi are! Are you going to dyno stg III? I am in on the groupbuy regardless, but I would love to see the numbers.

Of course, I'll keep you all posted


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I'm running Stage I+ and I can hit 10 psi if I rev the pizz out of it and I do this daily








I also live at 5000 ft or about a mile high.


I'm real curious why I'm not seeing numbers like that. Perhaps the gauge is wrong. I can't seem to find any type of clamp small enough for the T fitting (1/8") so it could be leaking out of there, doubt it. Or the bypass valve could be leaking, which is more likely. Too bad I'd have to spend $80 to test my theory and get a different one.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

i'd put it up on a dyno asap. As long as you're putting down between 175 and 180whp then I'd say you're fine.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

All right ! this week at dub fest i hope to post some nice videos as well as the dyno numbers ! ... so sunday my amigos ...







YEAH ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Ordered my water injection kit yesterday before work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah I know I said i wasn't gonna spend anymore money. But that lasted almost a whole day, right?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

whats is that water injection all about ??? ... and is it safe for the screws ?


_Modified by SC VENTO III at 3:16 PM 9-17-2005_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Google for an AquaMist system ( you'll also see how to build your own ) . It sends a fine mist of 'water' into the intake to cool the charge . It's harmless if it's done correctly . Most people don't use water , but use alcohol based wiper fluid because it actually aids combustion ( very minimal amt of alc ) . It's a way of cooling the air charge without a FMIC .


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

I'm going to add it after the blower. It's better the further away from the engine you put it, but it could wear the rotors down over time.
There is a variable 1-25 PSI switch that will tell it when to turn on, and it injects at 150PSI. I haven't decided if I'm just going to tap the windshield tank yet or add a different one, possibly in the trunk.
Either way it will cool the charge down considerably. And for less than $200, it's the cheapest route to go.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Where did you find it for under $200 and which system are you going to run ? A system with a PSI switch sounds kinda nice ! Only ones I've seen have a WOT switch and comes on only when armed . I've seen some really nice setups with LEDs telling you when armed ( green ) , when spraying ( blue ) and when the tank is empty ( red ) . That was all custom and was mounted into the pillar guage pod .


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I'll sell you my diverter valve that came with the kit if you need one 50.00 bucks if they are going for 80.00 i have a forged one now and don't need it any http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif longer.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

coolingmist on Ebay. 
or the website where it costs more
http://coolingmist.com/detailpage.aspx?pid=02CV150
From what I was able to find here and elsewhere on the net, it's a decent setup for a good price.
As for the diverter, I'm thinking of getting an aftermarket one once I get the water injection set up, but thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_coolingmist on Ebay. 
or the website where it costs more
http://coolingmist.com/detailpage.aspx?pid=02CV150


Damn you for posting this. Now i'm gonna have to spend more money.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

That's a pretty good deal on water injection ! I might hook up with them after H2O . Where are you gonna place the nozzle ? Just before the 1st elbow after the charger ?? Make sure you take pix and let us know how good it works . And let me know how it works with water , washer fluid , and water/methanol mix .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Make sure you place the nozzle before the intake air temp sensor. Most people will since it is in the cast part of the manifold. The sensor needs to read the cooler air in order to up the timing and provide the extra power.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Has anyone piped in an air-to-air intercooler or a PWR intercooler yet? I can see how it'd be pretty simple to change the elbows for the intake and run the pipes down. Thinking about doing this in my mk2. I need a new engine anyway.


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

i'm toying with the idea of a front mount...I could run the mk4 manifold so it exits on the drivers sides and the piping wouldn't be all too bad i don't think. tempted to start the project for next spring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

OK here are my dyno results ... BUT !!! im sure that aren't right but o well here we go


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

like i was saying ... those are the " dyno numbers " but a friend of mine who dynoed at 189hp with a stricks VR6 and i were checking out whos car was faster and i was pulling on him ??? 
the 1st words he said was WTF so i think the dyno was wrong ... im going to post the video soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Those #'s do look a bit low. I suspect the dyno was having a hard day.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yeah, the dyno had to have been off. My stage one dynoed at 151whp and 154 ft/lbs.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

I am to tap into the pipe immediately after the first bend coming out of the charger. That doesnt' leave it much room to mix with the air, but it's better than nothing. If it's as fine of a mist as it claims to be (I've seen a vid from the website) it shouldn't be a problem at all.
After thinkin about it, initially I'm going to tap into my washer resevoir. It's much larger than you kids in your durn Jetta's and GTI's. I think it holds a full gallon of fluid.
I thought about a water methanol mix, but have no clue where to buy the methanol, so that might come later.
I think once I get this put on, I'll have it dyno'd. Two pulls = $85 with A/F, so maybe the first pull do it without the water, 2nd pull with. Obviously 2 each would be a better indicator, but a general idea is better than nuttin.


----------



## kalvin222 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Have the kit, stage one, love it but I have the on-going problem with
a check engine code for leak detection pump, mass air and fuel bank

1 too rich. The car runs great sometimes and others is very hessitant 
jerky on pick up and while running like this drinking fuel. maybe 170 
miles to a tank. has anyone else had similar problems.
Got the updated chip from BBM and thats when I got the leak 
detection pump code. Was told to replace gas cap- no luck HELP 
PLEASE!!!



_Modified by kalvin222 at 6:46 AM 9-19-2005_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (kalvin222)*

The leak detection pump code is caused by the evap hose not being routed to the intake side of the charger. It won't hurt anything, but it will cause a CEL. 
I have had bad luck with some gas stations, to the point where I will pay 10 cents a gallon more to buy fuel from another station. The bad gas will cause it to buck and run like crap.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*

hey hommie i working on the dyno video ... should have it up tonight or tomorrow


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

look what I found on my step


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

We just installed this exact kit yesterday on our 1.8L 20V SC Corrado.
I'm fogging into the blower to help cool it down.
50% methanol 50% water
We have been running it 6k rpm over the designed revs and it gets hotter than a whipped 2 dollar pistol. Hope this helps.
Heading to the GP, see you all again in one week.
Have a great weekend


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JBETZ)*

After checking all the parts, I can't install it today. They didn't send the piece that threads onto the injector.
So it would be ok to go before the charger rather than after? I'd rather do that because it would be better distrubited.
Now I just gotta figure out where the wires go.
I'll probably go alcohol/water. I have no idea where to get methanol.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

can install the clutch im doing it right now well sorta lol









i was under the impression that with stage 3 200+ numbers were capable can anyone prove or dissprove this???


_Modified by trutribunal2g at 11:41 PM 9-23-2005_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (trutribunal2g)*

Stage 3 is not out yet. When it is out I have no doubt that it will be over 200whp. I only have 17 hp to go and I'm at stage 2.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*

Hey, well got the exhaust complete and I must say my stg 2 performs so much better now that it's able to breath WOW It's not as jerky on take offs any more and am able to rev alittler further in the rpm's I love this kit, I have so much fun with it, can't wait to get STG 3, still need to call and place my order,just never seem to get around to it, but I am in on it for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Who's running this charger on a built obd1 ABA? Curious how much boost you're running with stock pistons but ARP hardware and stacked headgaskets. Anyone running digi-1 injection or standalone?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

well i blew my bottom end so..im leaving the world of 8v's sorry guys. I traded the charger for a vr swap. its been fun


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (sims159915)*

vwboomer, any updates with the water injection?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*

ah bummer ... but hey i have a vr also and its fun ... but there is something about the 2.0L that i love ... hope u have fun with ur next project !


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

yeah how bout the water injection boommer ... cuz if it works for ya ... i may just have to get that until stg3


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

I'm still waiting for the injection holder. It wasn't with the kit but he shipped it out monday. Should have it Friday hopefully, and put it all in Saturday. Building a porch railing tomorrow so no time.
I have to find the thread size of the injector and get a tap for installing it. That wasnt' with the instructions








But soon!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

Well I can't wait to see how this set up works for you, Keep us posted.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

So how aout that injection kit?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

uhh. yeah. still waiting http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If it's not here when I get up for work this afternoon I'm definitely calling to bitch. I was sent an email on the 27th saying it was sent out.
That being said, WTF do I find the ignition wire to hook up the relay? I figure to start wiring it in tomorrow after work since I'm off for my usual 4 days. I've got the bently, but finding where something located is apparently a lot of work. Cuz I'm simple








I really like the thought of the car sitting idle waiting for a tiny brass part. On the other hand, it sits most of the time anyway. I should hire someone to drive it now and again


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Hell I would drive it for you for free if I lived closer lol, Well let us know your updates, Peace...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

does anyone have audio/video clips on the street i have the yellow corrado {unsilenced} and the white mk3 {silenced} but im looking for more of street use


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (trutribunal2g)*

i have mine on a dyno , but im not too sure on how to post them on the forum ???


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_i have mine on a dyno , but im not too sure on how to post them on the forum ???









is your the white one??? and can the bbm silencer be removed and put back in?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (trutribunal2g)*

no i have a champene car , the white one is BMGfifty i got a dyno done at dubfest a few weeks ago the file is big im trying to see where i can post it , let u when its up , i hope


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

Could you just let us all know what your dyno results were. I can't wait to get the stg. 3 on my car from BBM. Ten I will be done lol. YEAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

can the silencer be removed and replaced?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

A silenced kit simply means that the throttle body is before the supercharger, not after like on a g60.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

oh ok thanks


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

my results are on page 5 or 6 i think ... they are low ... but i think the dyno was acting up


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah your numbers on that dyno have to be wrong, I would do a few more mods and dyno again.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

yup , im getting a new fuel pump and maybe doing stg1 + and then doing another dyno soon !


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

can some one has more info's of the coal canister bypass ?
from were to were? how to do it? pic's?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Unplug the EVAP hose from the front of the charger, plug the port on the charger and route the hose to the fender... its that easy.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

you got pic. so i can be sur of what im doing


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_can some one has more info's of the coal canister bypass ?
from were to were? how to do it? pic's?

whats that do???


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

If you have the kit installed there is a hose that is located on the base of the charger located left of the maf housing, the hose is a vacum line, if you unplug it anf plug the tip comming out of the charger and re route the hose down towards your wheel well. You could se much better performance, I know when I did it and got the new chip from BBM it ran much better, what this action does ask BMGFIFTY,he knows a lot about this kit, Hope this helps.


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

if i buy i kit from bbm does it come with the new chip and does the chip reduce the chances of getting a cel?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (red97k2golf)*

I'm getting the EVAP error code, MAF code, and too rich bank 1 code. Chances are pretty good you'll have a code of some sort.
I finished installing my water injection kit today. I'm not impressed. I've got it set to come on somewhere around 2-5PSI, but without and air pump to check the pressure switch I'm not exactly sure.
It doesn't seem to be fogging anything, but rather shooting a jet of water against the opposite side of the charger alum tubing. I don't believe it's 150PSI either, as I can hold my finger under the jet and all it does is sting. Anyway, I might get a different nozzle.
I didn't notice anything while driving. In fact, it seemed to reduce the kick that usually come sin at 3500RPM.
And stink? hoooboy does the exhaust stink. Quite literally clouds of exhaust when I was sitting in the driveway revving it up to check the IAT.
I can probably attribute some of the stink to the windshield washer fluid it is running. It's got methanol and glycol somethingorother so it's probably not combustion friendly. I'm going to dump a half gallon of alcohol in there and the rest DI water next week before I drive it again.
Anyway, that';s my report. Inconclusive.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

The EVAP fix was because some of the cars had old leaky systems and plugging it was easier than trying to figure out where the leak is. For most people, me included, the fix did very little. I only noticed a difference when my gas cap was leaking. If your system is free of leaks, go ahead and plug in the evap to stop the related cel. 
I heard rumors that BBM is testing a new MAF housing and chip to resolve the other CEL issues. I also heard that their new CAI is almost ready. 

Water injection is basically like using race gas. Adding methanol/ alchohol will add extra fuel to the combustion and cause it to run rich. I would start out with just water and see how it runs. 
This thread has a section on temp vs. what is injected. It shows that water removes the most heat and alchohol removes it the fastest.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2212397
EDIT: Damn look at all those acronyms! 










_Modified by BMGFifty at 5:25 PM 10-17-2005_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

It was interesting to see what cools how much on the bottom post of the link you posted. I'll try just water next week. I'm not convinced that it's fogging as it should though. It's acting clogged, but isn't. 
I tried turning up the pump a little but it made no difference. 
I talked to David at coolingmist and he said that the nozzle actually helps build the pressure. Which makes sense. The check valve is 45psi to activate, so it's making that anyway. 
The problem with trying a different nozzle is it took half an hour to thread it in







I've got it mounted as far in as I could reach on the pipe coming off the charger. Try gettin a wrench in there








Back to the washer fluid, i'd be interested to see how much methanol and glycol are in the solution. THe package just said itw as there, not how much.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

ok im new to this i have the bbm supercharger so what is the stage 1+ is ppl keep writting about and im putting stage II on and putting a front mount intercooler on. i have some questions for this so if anyone knows about what im about to say please tell me all you know thanks. Ok im putting the stage II on then im putting on the intercooler so right where the pipe comes out the intake manifold im going to cut it and turn it the other way and it wont be that big of an angle then im going to weld more pipe on that and bring it around to the right of the manifold close to the firewall where the heat sheld is then bring it down that way and attatch it to the right outlet of the intercooler then rederect the other pipe that is attatched to the supercharger and rederect that down the the left side of the intercooler


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

I thought about running a FMIC the same way and when looking at it seems to make sense,As far as stg 1+ if your placing on STG. 2 don't even worry about it, all the stg. 1+ is a smaller pulley to get a little more boost, it's great for those just running STG. 1, I'm going to look more into doing a FMIC myself, but I must say if BBM gets thier Stg. 3 going I feel it makes more sense to just go with thier WAIC, because it is a new intake mani which i'm sure opens it up a little more to allow it to breath and there is no extra tubbing to run for the inner cooler, so no power loss with having to run air through all that piping, and by the time you buy the tubbing and FMIC it's going to cost almost as much as thier kit.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

where can you tap in for the boost gage? can you just tap into the nipple of the intake manifold on the drivers side?


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

and is the stage II pully just smaller or something?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

tap into the vacuum hose that goes to your bypass valve, or the FPR, or the nipple on the intake. 
StageII is a smaller pulley and chip.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Stage 2 is a chip, pulley, cam and headgasket.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

er, oh yeah. forgot about those other 'minor' things


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

alright thanks i will tap into the nipple off of the intake manifold. and im going to buy stage II soon. has anyone put a front mount intercooler on there supercharger yet? and how much more horsepower will i be getting with stage II and will i be over 200 with that because the website showed 210 with stage II?


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

not sure where you saw that. Their website has bmgfifty's dyno with stage 2 at 182whp


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

BBM even has my video on their site...I feel so proud. The 210 hp figure is at the crank. I figure it was said that way so that we can compare it to "factory" numbers, even though all of us hardcore guys would rather know whp.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

oh ok so where am i with stage 1 and exsualst?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

Would say 170 / 185 HP (not whp).
Depends on how the car condition is.
I drive an 1.8T now and it's almost the same power as my beloved BBM stg1...
Had exhaust and all that...
Sup BBM freaks! Still riding strong?


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

I found out that my TB was never open completly so me and my buddy adjusted it and now its completly open and its a whole lot faster now but now when i floor it it now screams. It makes a loud screaming noise and i was woundering if that was normal.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

Had the same issue at install.
If you never changed a throttle cable before you dont know how to adjust it.
Normal and fun!


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

how did your bbm SC car 2.0 get taken from you?


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98golfGTI* »_how did your bbm SC car 2.0 get taken from you?

His MK3 got stolen and stripped, theiving bastards should be castrated


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (mikes96GTI)*

that pissis me off


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

I burned out my clutch and i had a ACT 6 puck clutch and lightflywheel now im just going to get a stock clutch is this a really bad desction? And can i still race on a stock clutch?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

I'm suprised that you burned out your clutch. I've been beating the piss out of my stockish disc and it keeps on holding.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

do you race alot with a stock clutch? and i see you have stage II how is that?


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

im putting my stage II in but now i have a $900 bill for these people to put stock clutch back in


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

u burned out the 6-puck clutch ? damn








i have a 4-puck and i have done some pretty big burn-outs and running the hell out of the car and it its holding up very nicely , not to mention that i have about 60K on that clutch and about 12K with the supercharger , yeah !








the only i have killed so far is the fuel pump ( don't kill me BMGfifty im working on it ... i have been hitting a good 4 psi







... boost and fuel pressure







) 
maybe i will go install that fuel pump ...







maybe ...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

SCVENTO Your already at 12k with the supercharger!? I just hit 18k and its been over a year for me. 
My stock clutch disc with hd pp holds pretty well unless I dry to rev it to 5k and drop it. My clutch gets pissed when I do that.







I will keep em spinning well into 2nd. 
I'm usually pretty nice to my clutch and transmission. I can't afford to replace them right now.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_SCVENTO Your already at 12k with the supercharger!? I just hit 18k and its been over a year for me. 
My stock clutch disc with hd pp holds pretty well unless I dry to rev it to 5k and drop it. My clutch gets pissed when I do that.







I will keep em spinning well into 2nd. 
I'm usually pretty nice to my clutch and transmission. I can't afford to replace them right now. 

I see you have the supercharger to does your supercharger make a screaming noise when you floor it and im not talking about the normal wissling noise from the charger but when you really get on it my charger sceams very loud


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

Keep in mind everyone - a stock clutch will outlast any aftermarket clutch...but it won't hold back the same power.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

woops sorry about that i already asked you that question im in the wrong post


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

This is what mine sounds like at full throttle. 
http://www.sixspeedmedia.com/gti/dynorun.wmv




_Modified by BMGFifty at 4:58 PM 10-24-2005_


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yeah thats what mine sounds like i think is your accelarteder really touchy?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

haha yea ... i put a lot of miles on when i 1st got the S/C ... i drove to see my sister a lot ... i knew i hit 12 when i did my 4th oil change YEAH ! ... 
as for the fuel pump .... well it started to rain and im that kinda of mexican that likes to






































































and watch the rain ! 
tomorrow is another day ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*



BMGFifty said:


> This is what mine sounds like at full throttle.
> http://www.sixspeedmedia.com/gti/dynorun.wmv
> what stage do you have???
> 
> never mind i see it


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

No you will burn it out fast.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

how fast and what kind of clutch do you have and do you know how to put a new one it becuase im getting charged 900 dollers to get a stock one back in


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

I am running the 6 puck ACT clutch with a lightned flywheel and I can go through my gears with quick engagment. I did not do my own cluth, but hear it's very time consuming unless you have a lift and the right tools, but the install should not be much more than 500.00 bucks, hell 900.00 you should just buy another performance clutch and then have that installed, no stock cutch should cost 400.00 bucks..................................!


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Dude, you got a 2.0, just pull the silly thing. It takes like 5 hours max to pull it, just get a cherry picker. 
Don't even take the tranny out, just unblot the engine from the tranny, and you can shift the engine to the passenger side enough for the input shaft to clear and you can just pull the engine. Replace the clutch, clean stuff up while you got it out, and throw it back in. Can be done NP in a weekend (if you have a garage though...)


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (crashnburn987)*

thank you for your imput i had a ACT 6 puck clutch. Im getting my car towed to a new place and im putting a ACT stage 2 clutch in i think it is a 4 puck. Also when my clutch went out i cant even shift through the gears i can put it in reverse but it just grinds when i try meaning i have no clutch but why cant i even put it in other gears with the car turned off?


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

four puck clutches are cool, but the are like a light switch, off or on, they suck for traffic.................


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (mikes96GTI)*

i dont understand what do you mean off or on?


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98golfGTI* »_i dont understand what do you mean off or on?

Its pretty much either engaged, or disengaged, no slipping to inch up the drive through............


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (mikes96GTI)*

yeah thats how my 6 puck clutch was


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (crashnburn987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashnburn987* »_
Don't even take the tranny out, just unblot the engine from the tranny, and you can shift the engine to the passenger side enough for the input shaft to clear and you can just pull the engine. Replace the clutch, clean stuff up while you got it out, and throw it back in. Can be done NP in a weekend (if you have a garage though...)









are you saying pull the motor out to do a clutch? or just push the motor aside? im confused...


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (Pry)*

it takes 25 minuets to have an 020 out of a MK3, you will need a 12 point 9mm for the pressure plate bolts too


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (crashnburn987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashnburn987* »_Dude, you got a 2.0, just pull the silly thing. It takes like 5 hours max to pull it, just get a cherry picker. 
Don't even take the tranny out, just unblot the engine from the tranny, and you can shift the engine to the passenger side enough for the input shaft to clear and you can just pull the engine. Replace the clutch, clean stuff up while you got it out, and throw it back in. Can be done NP in a weekend (if you have a garage though...)









i pulled my 2.0 in the driveway not that tough


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

hitting 6-8psi in 50 degree weather.. almost 11k on mine in the 7/8 months I daily drive it. No problems yet, and the new chip runs even better.
a limited slip makes it even more fun


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_hitting 6-8psi in 50 degree weather.. almost 11k on mine in the 7/8 months I daily drive it. No problems yet, and the new chip runs even better.
a limited slip makes it even more fun

see this is what i want... too bad i have all my turbo shtuff at home... got everything alot cheaper than the bbm setup... if someone would give me 2500k for everything i would just turn around and buy the dahm BBM Kit..... 
i daily drive my car and even though i know i can get my turbo setup nice for daily driver this seems like alot less hassle to go through then at first when u get a turbo... correct me if i am wrong!


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Bolshevik_Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolshevik_Racing* »_
see this is what i want... too bad i have all my turbo shtuff at home... got everything alot cheaper than the bbm setup... if someone would give me 2500k for everything i would just turn around and buy the dahm BBM Kit..... 
i daily drive my car and even though i know i can get my turbo setup nice for daily driver this seems like alot less hassle to go through then at first when u get a turbo... correct me if i am wrong!


I put the car together in probably 15-20 hours total... diff + other tranny work, clutch and PP, motor mounts, and the charger install .. all done outside, on the ground, in the rain, last november.. and all ive done since then is install new chips, change the oil when its due, and i had to replace my boost gauge because it died a week ago.. 
i drive the car like a mad man, and haven't had a problem yet.. I'm cheap as hell, but the extra money spent on this kit vs. a custom turbo setup, was well worth not having to deal with any nonsense.


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

how many miles do you have on your engine? has anybody with alot of miles put one on, if so how does the engine and stock internals handle it?
Im really curious cause i have 115k mile on my car and i want to put a bbm on my engine.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (red97k2golf)*

i put mine on at 100k .. i didnt check the compression, probably should have, but the car ran real nice so i just threw it on.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (red97k2golf)*

yeah ... i have 179 000 miles on my car , mostly highway , but still a lot ... i have had the kit for about 12K now and the car is running good ... but im going to re-built soon ... when i get some more cash


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (Bolshevik_Racing)*

i might be selling my GTI with a bbm supercharger on it with only 74,000 miles on it and a bunch of add ons if you want a car with it already on it.


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (crashnburn987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashnburn987* »_Dude, you got a 2.0, just pull the silly thing. It takes like 5 hours max to pull it, just get a cherry picker. 
Don't even take the tranny out, just unblot the engine from the tranny, and you can shift the engine to the passenger side enough for the input shaft to clear and you can just pull the engine. Replace the clutch, clean stuff up while you got it out, and throw it back in. Can be done NP in a weekend (if you have a garage though...)









you have got to be kidding me.
a clutch should take no more than 4 hours in a Mk3 2.0
i could do a clutch in a VR in probably 6-7 now, in and out, w/ a lunch break...
if you think it's easier to pull the engine and leave the tranny in to do a clutch, more power to ya, but you are doing WAY more work than you have to....way more.








i can't begin to fathom doing it that way. hah.
i had an 020 in a mk2 out in 15 mins one time....i know a guy in Colorado that can do a whole clutch in 30 mins in a mk3 2.0L...word has it he can do a VR in 45....


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

i was just looking at the stage III upgrade and im wondering where is the air to liquid intercooler, is it a front mount or side mount?


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (red97k2golf)*

it IS the intake manifold...........with a resevoir, pump, and small radiator


----------



## Dub or Die (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (mikes96GTI)*

not to be a tool and ask a stupid question, but im pretty uninformed when it comes to the 2.0 sc kit. i spend most of my time/money on my rado. but i have a 2.0 mk4, its my fiencees car. its an 03, is bbm planning to make a kit for the drive by wire cars?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Dub or Die)*

Well as far as I know BBM has not got anything for the MK4 as of yet, I'm sure later on down the road they will come up with something, but many mk4 owners wish they would get on the ball with getting a kit for thier cars. I have STG 2 for my GTI and I love getting into it everyday, kinda scary though, becuase now I am putting more miles on the car than I used to just to take it out for a spin


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Does anyone else have a wicked on/off throttle? As in, there's no feathering it, try to ease off a tiny bit and it drops out, try to ease on and it snaps?
Seems to be getting worse. Thought maybe the throttle cable as maladjusted but it seems ok. Thoughts?


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Duff Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duff Man* »_you have got to be kidding me.
a clutch should take no more than 4 hours in a Mk3 2.0
i could do a clutch in a VR in probably 6-7 now, in and out, w/ a lunch break...
if you think it's easier to pull the engine and leave the tranny in to do a clutch, more power to ya, but you are doing WAY more work than you have to....way more.








i can't begin to fathom doing it that way. hah.
i had an 020 in a mk2 out in 15 mins one time....i know a guy in Colorado that can do a whole clutch in 30 mins in a mk3 2.0L...word has it he can do a VR in 45....

Well, I was just swapping engines and it seemed so quick to get it off of the tranny. I pulled it, put a new clutch on the new engine and dropped the new engine in in about 5 hours. I figured that was pretty good...








Hey man, I sit in a desk all day, if I could spend it under a car I would! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Nope mine is good.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

i just toyed with my throttle cable and it helped out a bit but im still fooling around with my fuel ... i still think tha tim not getting enough ... i might have to call bbm and ske for that new chip to see if that helps out some ... yeah


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I love the Lysholm, 20%+ more efficient than any other supercharger on the planet. I might be biased as I drive mine every day.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Did you install that fuel pump yet?


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_i just toyed with my throttle cable and it helped out a bit but im still fooling around with my fuel ... i still think tha tim not getting enough ... i might have to call bbm and ske for that new chip to see if that helps out some ... yeah


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

YEP it took me a record 33 mins from start to finish with one test drive ... it feels a bit more reponsive but the FPR is still whinning ... so im going to up the fuel pressure later on today ... but still might just bbm and call to see what they say !


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

ha ha ha ... im such a retard ...








after installing the fuel pump , i took off the upper intake tube to re-mount the FPR that didn't take me too long and after i put everything i went for a drive and noticed that i wasn't hitting boost the way i was before ... ???








so after looking around it seems that on of the clamps came off the upper intake tube giving me a nice boost leak so i tighten everything up






















AHHH o well back to 7 psi !










_Modified by SC VENTO III at 10:36 AM 11-4-2005_


----------



## GreenGolflll (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

that dyno video was horrible, the charger sounded like ass, 
very dissapointed...ive heard S/C whine up but that didnt sound good at all...
I think id get really annoyed driving it everyday having to hear that whine...
I might go Turbo after all?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (GreenGolflll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolflll* »_
I might go Turbo after all?

Good choice


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (GreenGolflll)*



GreenGolflll said:


> that dyno video was horrible, the charger sounded like ass,
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (GreenGolflll)*

You need to hear it in person to understand what it really sounds like. That video was recorded with a cheap mic on a video camera and doesn't properly reproduce the sound of the car. On top of that it's compressed for the web. Thats like listening to the car through a bull horn. 
The compressor cannot be heard at idle, crusing or part throttle. When you finally open it up it produces a nice whine.


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolflll* »_that dyno video was horrible, the charger sounded like ass, 
very dissapointed...ive heard S/C whine up but that didnt sound good at all...
I think id get really annoyed driving it everyday having to hear that whine...
I might go Turbo after all?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

what is your idle rpm is ?


_Modified by memoryred gti at 6:53 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

im at about 8200 
typo hahaha yeah it was 820000 

... ish ... something like that but im at stg 1










_Modified by SC VENTO III at 10:58 AM 11-6-2005_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

8200!! You mean 820 right? It should idle the same as stock.


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

i'd like to see it idle at 8200!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

me too lol


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

i can't get to idle under 1000rpm if i lower it ,it will stall all the time so
know it's at 1200 rpm is that right?
_Modified by memoryred gti at 8:50 PM 11-6-2005_


_Modified by memoryred gti at 8:51 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yeah one beer to many and u get one zero to many opps haha


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

How are you raising and lowering the idle? Are you over tightening the throttle cable? 
When the chip is first installed it has a bit of a time idling and sometimes stalls. This should go away after 10 or so cold starts. 
One time I had my throttle cable too tight and it prevented the idle/TB adaptation that ecu does. I simply loosened the cable and everything was great a day later. 
I'm assuming this is on the 97 gti in your sig. It's a bit different on the obd1 models.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yes i was playing with the throttle cable to prevent it from stalling.
and yes it's a obd1 1997 gti


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

97 should be obd2


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

just finished my g60 to vr corrado... much more torque than my old 2 liter autorotor








if you SC 2 liter guys are looking for a good upgrade i'd look into swapping in a stock vr







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by performancevdub at 10:45 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_just finished my g60 to vr corrado... much more torque than my old 2 liter autorotor









LOL


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

I've driven many stock vr's and my s/c on the early chips, and yes it has an advantage. I have also driven my car on the newer chips and on stage 2. No comparison. My car will beat a stock vr and even a light to moderately modded vr every time. I'm not saying that I don't like the VR, quite the opposite in fact, just that the newer stuff is much better. I hope you enjoy your vr.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I agree BMGfifty, my stg 2 kit is much faster than a VR and I have a stero system and heavy rims on my car, and I know this because I have played with some VR guys


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

well her in canada we got obd1 t'll 1997


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_just finished my g60 to vr corrado... much more torque than my old 2 liter autorotor









_Modified by performancevdub at 10:45 PM 11-6-2005_

I doubt a stock vr will put down 155 ft/lbs. And if it does it's definitley not much more.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_I doubt a stock vr will put down 155 ft/lbs. And if it does it's definitley not much more.























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Dang! That thing is gets rich towards redline.


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yeah she do...


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

Stage three is projected to be 200whp...if you were to have internal work done also forged pistons pp head...what difference in power would we be talking??


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (TSMJetta)*

I would love to build a nutter out of mine, stage three, 2.1, use the 20V head in the garage or a 16V head............................anyone build F/I 2.1 ABA?????????????


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (TSMJetta)*

Stronger internals aren't going to give you more power....just means they should last longer. Although with improper tuning, you can still easily blow apart a forged piston. A ported head on the S3 setup should give some gains....I'd say around 15WHP. I'm sure Peter Tong or someone has done a ported head on a somewhat similar setup and could give better guesstimates.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (TSMJetta)*

that was my question also...
what if a good p&p will do with stg 2 ??? 15bhp.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










an extra 70 bucks for a stage 1+ pulley would give a 2.0 those same numbers. I'm not hating on vr's, there's a lot more potential there, but i've beat quite a few vr's with my 2.0. Doug, I know you didn't have your 2.0 running perfectly with the charger so I'm sorry you're looking down on them.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re:*

I just got back from a great drive. I gotta say FI + Cold air = FUN
I can't wait for winter. The car just keeps getting faster. It helps that we don't get any snow here so I don't have to worry about traction... much more than normal at least.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yeah man don't lose traction and crash bro, that would be a very sad day.I know I got to look into getting some new tires soon.Also yeah I notice a huge difference in power with this weather.


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Yeah man don't lose traction and crash bro, that would be a very sad day.I know I got to look into getting some new tires soon.Also yeah I notice a huge difference in power with this weather.

I totally agree - this cold weather is outstanding for power and throttle response. It makes me really excited for the stg III intercooler...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well I should have my reducer in tomorrow, I can't wait to get that 3'' MAF hooked up and see how that treats me. I was thinking about starting to go for a better appearence instead of all motor I could really use some new side squirts and front bumper, and would like to get some MK4 look head lights, oh and a new grill, but I'll see what happens, what would be nice is to have a p&p head.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Well I should have my reducer in tomorrow, I can't wait to get that 3'' MAF hooked up and see how that treats me. I was thinking about starting to go for a better appearence instead of all motor I could really use some new side squirts and front bumper, and would like to get some MK4 look head lights, oh and a new grill, but I'll see what happens, what would be nice is to have a p&p head.









do you have any pics of your car?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

do you guys think port & polish will help out with more power or is it not worth going it.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

selling my 98 supercharged GTI let me know if intrested low millege very clean and nicley moded


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

Would do better to place your car in the classified portion of the forums........


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

yeah i know i did im just putting it in this add because you know it makes some sense since i already was talking in this add and i have a bbm supercharger it kindof goes together


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

hello friends 
here is a quick question for u stg 1 , stg1 + , stg 2 and if john wants to jump in stg 3 guys ... about what reading are u getting from ur boost gauge at idle ??? cuz i idle at 0 but i have a stright boost guage ( no Vac. readings ) ... 
just being a curious cat


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

IIRC Stage 1 idles at 19" vac and stage 2 around 16"


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I'm at 14-15 Vac at idle, I never get more than 20 vac and thats for instance in riding the 3 rd gear to a stop light, I would really like to get my car on a dyno to get som fine tunning done to it, but it would cost me stg 3 to do it. Not really but damn close hahaha


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

how much does it coast to get a car tuned on a dyno


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

at steady throttle I'm at around 13-14 vac, idle is about 15. Never seen 10psi boost. StageII
The only dyno (that I know of) in NE WI charges around 65 for 2 pulls, tack on $15 if you want A/F


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

13-14 sounds within spec. I'm really suprised that you haven't seen 10 psi. I guess your head flows really well.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Hmmm .... mine is steady 20 at idle ?!? What's that mean ???? I'm seeing 9psi near redline but usually don't drive it that high ( stage 1+ ) .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

The stage 2 cam changes the vac at idle. 14-16 is about where it should be with stage 2, 19-20 for stage 1
The stage 2 cam also increases the flow, so the boost will be lower.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_13-14 sounds within spec. I'm really suprised that you haven't seen 10 psi. I guess your head flows really well.

That's all I can figure, because I've double and triple checked all clamps and vac lines








I did polish everything up on the spare head before I bolted it on, so it may help.
But I REAAALLY gotta do that dyno thing


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

Well the guy down the road frm me at a place called Max RPM I beleive said it's like 150.00 an hour. I can get exact number soon to post to have a base line for others .


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Well I have only hit 10 PSI and that's been recent in the cold weater,all I know is stg 2 is fast, I love it, I don't care if I'm running 1 PSI or 22 PSI I just know when I take off I go somewhere.Stg three withthe intake temps down and a smaller pulley has to be awsome. I want it... lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

http://www.commercialtruck.net/dyno.htm is the 'local' place.
95/hour 1st hour unlimited runs with tuning. I don't know if that means they'll burn new chips for ya, (doubt it) or let you do parts swap, etc (more likely) yourself. For the price, I assume it's a doityourself type deal.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

Well spreading the word never hurts.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Ahhh .... the cold PWN3S me ! hahaha . 1st cold day here in ol' Virginny Beach and this mornings drive was AWESOME ! It's the fastest I've EVER made it to work and the car was really zoomin . Unfortunately , it looks like clutch replacement time is nearing .


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Got my first taste of cold this afternoon myself. 20 degrees. There's definitely a difference but I have no idea how much. First gear was pretty much useless tho. Spun the tires in 2nd gear as well. Of course, thats partially becaues the tires dont' grip as well in the cold, but even at speed there was a healthy difference.
I have yet to log my IAT with/without the water injection, but I haven't noticed a difference in power using it. Perhaps the chip doesn't take advantage? dunno.
Anyway, a Peloquin would surely make itself useful in the cold


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I can't sem to get my tire to stick to the ground,got to love this cold weather lol.


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

This is a very informative, helpful post. Lots of good info in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am saving the dough for hte Stage 2 in the spring. Really looking forward to it. Cant wait to beat on my 2slow. 
Know anyone looking for a TT 268 cam? Its got to go for the impending install.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*

How much you want for the cam? perhaps I know of someone who would be intersted in buying it. If you have questions about the kit, please feel free to just ask,and I'm sure someone will be more than happy to give you the best advice or opinions they have.


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I will, thanks. And I will sell the cam once I get the stage 2 cam installed. And I have the chip burned for the cam and exhaust also. Both will go up for sale for not a lot of dough. I'll let you know when and how much. 
I'm sure I will be posting plenty of questions on here once I get the kit ordered.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*

ok let me know when you sell that stuff, I may get it of you if the price is right.


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

are they mass-producing the stage 3 kit yet? i think i may have to go o2a...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (sicrado)*

Not yet, they are waiting to se if they are even going to launch the stg 3, John the owner of BBM is needing at least ten people to order the stg 3 before he makes it official. 700.00 down and total will be 1,100.00 instead of the 1,250.00 I hope there are enough people that this stg 3 does get launched though, I would love to get it on my car as soon as I can.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

are they still taking depoits on sgt 3 ? cuz i was going to do it but i thought that it was over nov. 15th .... cuz if they are ... i might have to place a order hehe


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_are they still taking depoits on sgt 3 ? cuz i was going to do it but i thought that it was over nov. 15th .... cuz if they are ... i might have to place a order hehe























I think John has extended the deadline until the end of the year...


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (quickcab)*

sweet ! i called BBM and they said that i needed to talk to john to see whats going on with the stg3 soooooo .... just waiting on that and im there !


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I'd still like to see a dyno/video of Johns car w/stage 3.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_I'd still like to see a dyno/video of Johns car w/stage 3.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sound clip ? maybe


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

stage 3 is my motivation to buy another 2.0 mk3 if it doensn't get released I'm gonna be upset and go buy a 1.8t instead.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (TSMJetta)*

yea i hope it gets released ... im trying to get on the list but im not sure if its still on and taking deposits or if there is room ... i don't know hopefully i can get a answer soon


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Is stage three a fmic? I see the intake in the pic but not the IC. Anyone seen it? And what would a NOS IC spray do for it? Got me wondering.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_Is stage three a fmic? I see the intake in the pic but not the IC. Anyone seen it? And what would a NOS IC spray do for it? Got me wondering. 

stage 3 has AW intercooler, which is the upper intake manifold


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Gotcha. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like it.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I'm not sure either, I have not heard anything new on it and the time is up,I suppose if it does not get released stg. 2 is good and no one says you can't go to a stg 2 + perhaps a 63mm pulley would be in the works, perhaps I should place that 1100.00 towards a rebuilt motor hummmmm????


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

I def wanna see some more dynos of this stuff along with other mods as well even though its a little out of season...but someone needs to finds out if it's gonna be released or not so I can start saving.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*

you have an im


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re:*

A friend of mine posted a video from the inside of my car when it was stage 1. The first minute of the video is pictures of our drive, but the rest is hot in-car action. It was filmed with a digital camera, so the audio is pretty poor. You can still hear the wine. Enjoy.
http://www.shellfront.org/root...1.avi


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (BMGFifty)*

si mon !!! now u got me re-motivated to put my video on ... hehe 
and hey this isn't europe ... drive on the right side of the road .... haha


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SC VENTO III)*

To all BBM S/C fans:
I am, sadly, leaving the fold. I have to move soon and must sell my car (BBM St II Cabrio GLS)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2320163
It is fun and fast and always works beautifully. I will miss it.
Good luck with Stg III. I know it will be great.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_A friend of mine posted a video from the inside of my car when it was stage 1. The first minute of the video is pictures of our drive, but the rest is hot in-car action. It was filmed with a digital camera, so the audio is pretty poor. You can still hear the wine. Enjoy.
http://www.shellfront.org/root...1.avi


i cant see the video it dosent work??


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (98golfGTI)*

Its a divx codec. You will have to download it. http://www.divx.com


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

What's everyones thoughts on taken the AC compressor out of the car, I never use it even in the summer time and with my BBM set up I can only turn it on if I am on the high way, if I turn it on in town my car stalls when I push in the clutch, anyone else having this problem? And wouldn't it give me a little more power with out the AC in the car, less drag and weight. BMG tried to downlaod divix to watch your video but was not able to down load.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I didn't make the vid so I'm not too sure. It says that its Divx 5.11 so the codec should work. IM Joel (rootrider) if it still doesn't work.
The AC causes little to no drag when off. The only savings you would get are from weight. Mine Idles fine with the AC, I just had to let it adapt a couple of times by running it.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I know on the Neuspeeds the first couple times you run the engine with the AC on it was stumble, maybe stall. But if you let it run for a little while with the AC on the ECU typically learns how to run the engine with the added drag and won't stall anymore. But sometimes it does cause the Revs to hang a little around 1k rpm or so.

The AC doesn't put a lot of drag on per say. The pulley does spin fairly easy, but it's the accelerating forces that cause the AC to pull power from the engine when off. Ever feel the weight of the AC pulley? It's heavy, they need that for both dampening of the compressor pulses itself, and so that the pulley has the ability to initially get the compressor moving if it's at the peak of it's compression stroke when engaged without having the belt slip.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

paging stage 3?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

Yeah, what happen with stg 3?
From the time stg3 was on bbm website, my car got stollen, had time to argue with insurance then buy an 1.8T and mod it a little!
...

_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_paging stage 3?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

Thats a good question, not even a word of it on the stg three topic created by John himself.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Thats a good question, not even a word of it on the stg three topic created by John himself.









x2


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_do you guys think port & polish will help out with more power or is it not worth going it.

It's almost always worth it, especially on a forced-induction motor. Of course, "worth it" depends on the cost and quality of the porting, but you will usually see bigger gains on a FI motor than an N/A motor.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
It's almost always worth it, especially on a forced-induction motor. Of course, "worth it" depends on the cost and quality of the porting, but you will usually see bigger gains on a FI motor than an N/A motor. 

thanks


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Since you live in Montreal, check out TRAC Racing/TK Race Heads......a guy I know got his head ported there for his 16v turbo Scirocco and he got a fair bit of power from that.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone else felt that they have lost power with the cold weather, it was like the power was there in the beginning, but the last couple nights I tested it out on a straight away and hit 10 PSI, but seems as if I was not going much faster, and I was runing through the RPM 's and not much speed gained almost as if it was being held back some how. I'm going to get a dyno soon to see how much power stg two really puts down with some minior upgrades. I want to replace my mounts first so I know the power is being put down to the wheels the best that they can.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I wonder if something is wrong with your car. Mine loves the cold air. It loves it so much that my tranny blew the other day. Stupid 020 diff. 
IM or call me and we will figure it out....you know the #


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

that sucks!
Blew mine once, i know the #...








For the cold air i dont see any diff on my 1.8T if so just minor.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I wonder if something is wrong with your car. Mine loves the cold air. It loves it so much that my tranny blew the other day. Stupid 020 diff. 
IM or call me and we will figure it out....you know the #

If you weren't on the other side of the country I would say you should by my extra trans with a peloquin already installed . . . Too bad we are in opposite corners though. 
BTW once you install a LSD you will notice now much better it is . . . you can apply the power so much earlier coming out of a turn. Pretty much anywhere in a turn to be exact. Just gotta watch out when they break loose and you begin to go straight again.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Would you be willing to have it crated and shipped?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I wonder if something is wrong with your car. Mine loves the cold air. It loves it so much that my tranny blew the other day. Stupid 020 diff. 
IM or call me and we will figure it out....you know the #

I'm guessing you weren't running a Peloquin or Quaife? IMHO, around 150-160 wtq is a prudent point to update the diff...


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Peter, what kind of setup to you suggest? Just a stock tranny w/ a peloquin? How about the clutch? 16v pressure plate?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

I've had no troubles with my old FN code 020, Peloquin, and 16v pp, 8v disc, but I don't subject her to mechanical abuse. I really think beyond 150-160 wtq is where you go out of the "peace of mind" phase long term with an 020 without a peloquin/quaife. I've not had any slippage with my 16v/stock 8v clutch, however this is one of the older 16v PP which may have had a bit more clamping pressure...
Keep in mind that my car weighs quite a bit less than your A3s as well...
HTH,
Peter T.


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

peter, when you get on the gas, at that power/weight wouldn't 1st and 2nd gears be useless? Have you thought about converting to o2a/j?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (sicrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicrado* »_peter, when you get on the gas, at that power/weight wouldn't 1st and 2nd gears be useless? Have you thought about converting to o2a/j?

Its alot better than it was without the peloquin...esp when the road is a bit uneven, but yes I generally don't floor it in first or 2nd...for obvious reasons such as breaking traction. The car is very quick even without flooring it in those gears... I usually lay it on in 3rd...if I'm being nutty.
I've got an 1.8t O2j lying around, along with the shiftbox, cable clutch conversion parts, etc... but those aren't going into the Cabby... 
I don't like the feel of the cable shifter as much as the rod linkage on the 020.
My own A3 will get supercharged sometime or other... when it does it will get the "Peter Tong special" treatment...


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

PLZ produce the stage 3 kit i know i havent bought the bbm kit but thats because im doing everything else first like tranny, head, suspension. If it wasnt for the idea of the stage 3 kit i would have done a 1.8t or vr6 swap like everybody else. I bet if you develop the kit the ppl will come because we 2.0 guys are always hearing that we will never be fast enought to beat a vr or 1.8t so make us 2.0l guys proud plz.


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

I'm planning on buyin another 2.0 this summer and a stg3 bbm not too long after that if not I might have to buy a 1.8t. If i still had my jetta i would more than likely have made a deposit to bm by now...I'm praying that this happens!!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (TSMJetta)*

What kind of MPG are you guys getting with the BBM and the current tune they have? Also what stage are you running?
Are pretty much all you guys switching over to VR6 MAF? For the ones that have are you switching just the sensor or are you installing the entire VR6 MAF housing also?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

also I just looked real quick and couldn't find it what size injectors are supplied with the kit?


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_What kind of MPG are you guys getting with the BBM and the current tune they have? Also what stage are you running?
Are pretty much all you guys switching over to VR6 MAF? For the ones that have are you switching just the sensor or are you installing the entire VR6 MAF housing also?


I'm getting around 280-290 miles per tank. Not all that great but I also have a roof rack on my car which isn't great for gas. I have a VR6 maf housing. Just the housing, I pulled the sensor out of the 2.0 maf. My a/f ratio is great so maybe it helped, i dunno.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_also I just looked real quick and couldn't find it what size injectors are supplied with the kit?

30#

The VR6 maf when used with the BBM supplied chip seems to help keep the ecu outta funk mode. It doesn't seem to produce more power, but it keeps it more consistent. 


_Modified by BMGFifty at 10:47 AM 12-14-2005_


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*



BMGFifty said:


> 30#
> 
> The VR6 maf when used with the BBM supplied chip seems to help keep the ecu outta funk mode. It doesn't seem to produce more power, but it keeps it more consistent.
> 
> what do you mean by funk mode ???


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

So you are using the VR6 MAF housing and 2.0L sensor in order to think there is less air coming in? What exactly is affected by doin this? Meaning does it help idle, part or full throttle?

Also do any of you run a wideband? If so do you see a lean spot when you are at part throttle, partial boost?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Oh yeh and another question is it the factory pressure regulator you are running, or is it changed to a different pressure? Thanks again.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Factory fpr. The maf housing seems to keep my car from running rich. I don't have a wideband gauge but on my dyno plot my a/f was pretty damn good.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

jsut a random thought i had today...how many miles did you guys all have on your motors when you put the BBM kit on?
This is for motors that have not been rebuilt.
Also, how much do you all think that the blower will shorten the engine's lifespan, assuming it is well maintained and ****?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Dave926)*

i had 124k when i put my stg2 on. today was my 4th day with the kit and its been all good so far, i still havnt seen a CEL after 300 miles. i plan to get it on the dyno pretty soon. im curious to see if the headwork n aeg exhaust mani helped any. the AEG manifold definitely sounds sweet.. lots different than the ABAs. you guys got me wanting a vr6 MAF housing but i dont know why... guess ill have to get one n see. also got a boost gauge on the way, and if stage3 ever comes out ill be in... i cant resist the AWIC goodness :: drool :: 



_Modified by Pry at 10:12 PM 12-14-2005_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Pry)*

Since the ABA's aren't a new engine, most people that have installed it would probably be over 100k. I am at 95k right now and have about 1500 miles on it.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_
what do you mean by funk mode ???


It's when the car runs funny. Could be low power, rough idle or any number of things. If your car doesn't have these problems then stick with the stock MAF


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_jsut a random thought i had today...how many miles did you guys all have on your motors when you put the BBM kit on?
This is for motors that have not been rebuilt.
Also, how much do you all think that the blower will shorten the engine's lifespan, assuming it is well maintained and ****?

put on stage 1 @ 100k.. motor ran good, routine maintenance done, everything else checked over and was ok.. now at 112k, still running strong as ever.
I couldnt tell you how much it shortens the life span.. if mine blows up, ill just rebild it or get another motor for 100$, throw it in and continue the maddness!


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_jsut a random thought i had today...how many miles did you guys all have on your motors when you put the BBM kit on?
This is for motors that have not been rebuilt.
Also, how much do you all think that the blower will shorten the engine's lifespan, assuming it is well maintained and ****?

i never re-bulit the engine but i did replace the valves .... and some other goodies but to answer the question 175K and i have just a lil under 187K 
now im driving the car a lil less and using my vr to commute to work but the car runs GREAT







even with all those miles


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
It's when the car runs funny. Could be low power, rough idle or any number of things. If your car doesn't have these problems then stick with the stock MAF

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what i was having b4 storing the car is hasitation wen i'm 1/2 tank full
but not wen it's a full tank







like wen you let go the gas peddle
it jerks


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

My jetta did that, but it was because of a bad fuel pump, but I would get to a half tank or so and when I would take turns it would act as if I was out of gas or something.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

So do you have another tranny lined up? If you want we could set up a time to go pull one from Absolute German, with the new one will you be installing a LSD? As far as my car goes, well I need toget it on a dyno, and also my half shaft has finally let me know it does not have much more life to go, Do you know if the VR half shafts are stronger? perhaps I could get a vr shaft to replace the 2.0 shaft. Let me know I'll ttys.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_My jetta did that, but it was because of a bad fuel pump, but I would get to a half tank or so and when I would take turns it would act as if I was out of gas or something.









that's not my problem for sure fuel pump it ok


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I've got another tranny. It's an 02a with a quaife. It should be in by today. I really want to get my car back and running. 
I'm not sure about the shafts, but I think the VR's have "plus" suspension and are therefore longer. I could be wrong though.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Half shafts in a VR will fit or bolt up to the 2.0?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Are you going to be putting it in yourself? Or having someone do it for you, if you need help I would not mind given a hand with the install....... Went to adjust my gear sprocket and rounded one of the bolts







Now I have to replace the bolt, may just replace all of them, I've got a nice big sheet of aluminum if you think you want to make a heat shield out of some of it, I want to rebuild one like I had made prior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_So do you have another tranny lined up? If you want we could set up a time to go pull one from Absolute German, with the new one will you be installing a LSD? As far as my car goes, well I need toget it on a dyno, and also my half shaft has finally let me know it does not have much more life to go, Do you know if the VR half shafts are stronger? perhaps I could get a vr shaft to replace the 2.0 shaft. Let me know I'll ttys.









someone correct me if i am wrong.. but the difference between 2.0 and VR axles is the spline size for the hub.. if you are 4 lug, you can only run 2.0 axles because the VR splines are too big to fit in the 2.0 hub. VR axles are probably stronger, I've never had the two side by side to compare the physical difference in thickness or anything.. i just know when i tried to use a free VR axle, it sure as hell didnt fit into the 2.0 hub







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Your probably right,I think the best way to go is just buy a vr with a blown motor and slap a supercharged 2.0 in it.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

or spend 50$ on a new axle.. if you put a 02a in, it bolts right to the existing axles.. are axles really a problem? or is it a problem to have ORIGINAL axles on a car with 100k on it, then put a supercharger on.
seems like quite alot of money/time/work to swap over to a vr6 setup just to get stronger axles if you are unsure of exactly how much abuse the 2.0 axles can take... 
do people with similar hp/tq consistantly ruin axles from the power? I haven't seen much about that in all the time I've looked on here.. people usually recommend getting a differential, not upgradeing your axles. Could anyone with experience chime in? I'm curious to know.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

i would think the 020 is fine for what the BBM kit can do. just an upgraded diff is all you need. the 2.0 axles will handle the power fine, and even if they were to wear out at say 50k miles they are still cheap... i paid $150 +my old axles for 2 rebuilt ones. the 020 is not meant to take abuse... treat it right and it will last fine.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Pry)*

I'm thinking i'm going to buy a bolt kit and the 80% diff. upgrade. thescirocco.com said they can do ~$125 shipped for these.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

I finally hooked up the laptop and drove around with and without the water injection on. Ambient temp is about 15 degrees F.
I'm pretty sure it is Measuring BLock 3, and it was showing idle temp of 36C. Get on the hiway with the injection up to 75 and the temp shot up to around 58C. Cruising at that speed the temp didn't change for awhile. Off the hiway accelerating to 100mph from a stop the temp was up to about 62. 
It doesn't seem to matter much whether I have the injection on or not. I know there's enough water in the tank cuz I can hear it stutter when I shift. Maybe VAGCOM doesnt' sample fast enough to get an accurate reading...I see places advertise a 100F drop in temp when injecting. 
Or maybe the nozzle is plugged. Either way it can wait till it's a little warmer out. It's a nightmare pullin the nozzle out as it's threaded from the inside of the pipe








ANyway, still poppin codes
Faults Found:
17883 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: No Signal
P1475 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: No Activity
P0134 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

It looks like your o2 sensor is not working. If thats the case, I wonder how it knows its too rich. It could be that the rich code happened before the o2 sensor code. 
Where are you injecting the water?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

That's the same O2 sensor code I've had for.....roughly 75k miles. I can replace the sensor and it comes right back. I know the harness is good with no shorted wires because I replaced it.
The water is injected after the charger, just around the first bend. So basically if you took off your silicone coupler that's after the charger and reached as far as humanly possible inside towards the charger, that's where the nozzle is. Try threading that in using wrench








I'd like to run plain old water but can't because it'll freeze in short order. So I have about 60% pink fluid and 40% water.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

That location should work ok. I know that BBM was injecting before the charger on their race car. I think you will see a greater benefit from a chip with more timing than from temp alone.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

We all need a new chip then huh lol,What's your take on a rev limiter? I've heard they are good if used correctly. And as far as getting a VR to beef up the axles, that was not a serious idea,hell it would cost more to buy the shel of a VR than replace and upgrade your entire front end of your 2.0. I do need to get the axle fixed soon though, it's making some serious grinding noises.Has to happen befoe Christmas too huh lol. Happy Holidays to all you.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

You can only run more timing if your running race gas or water injection. So you don't need a new chip.







+







=


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

As far as that goes, can the chip adapt on the fly or does it need to think that there is water there constantly? As in, will it advance or retard based on operating parameters or something? I read on one site that water injection only has big benefits if the chip advances, but I'm not sure how our chips work.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

The way I take it is that the chips have 3D maps that have predetermined values for ignition advance. This is the maximum advance that the ECU will put out at a particular RPM and Load. This is the whole reasoning for performance chips because they will advance your timing assuming you will be running higher octane fuel, and in our case clearly adding more fuel due to forced induction. 
But either way I think it has a max timing it will do, but when the ECU see's the knock sensor send back a signal the ECU will pull back that ignition timing in order to eliminate knock.
So with that being said the water injection will allow you to run the full timing that is programmed into the chip since it will reduce the occurance of knock. But the ECU won't add more than it is programed to do.
This is my take on it, but I am sure someone else could clarify if this is incorrect.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

That sounds pretty close. The ecu will also pull timing based on intake air temp. I believe it only starts pulling timing once the temp reaches 50° C. I'm no expert, but I did stay at a holiday inn express last night.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Hey,BMG you got that tranny in your car yet?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Yep and a stock g60 flywheel...all 22lbs of it. I'm suprised how much I like it for daily driving. The old 8.5lb flywheel lost too much between shifts, but allowed the engine to rev much faster. This one is heavy and just pulls. I don't think I would like it in a race car, but its way better than I thought. I like the 02a, but mis the rod shift of the o2o


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yup, I feel the same way about the cable shift trans. They are too springy when they are in gear. Where the factory rod linkage is pretty exact. 
Soon I'm gunna get the kit that USRT makes that converts everything to Rod ends and Delron pivots.


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Yep and a stock g60 flywheel...all 22lbs of it. I'm suprised how much I like it for daily driving. The old 8.5lb flywheel lost too much between shifts, but allowed the engine to rev much faster. This one is heavy and just pulls. I don't think I would like it in a race car, but its way better than I thought. I like the 02a, but mis the rod shift of the o2o

Most common complaint amongst many people with lightened flywheels. When I had my MK2 VR it had a 12lbs flywheel and I loved it for the quicker engine revs, but it sucked for around town driving and you would loose that added torque between shifts that would lay some serious patches when shifting to second, third, fourth...


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

Got a question for you guys- could you use a 2y tranny with the charger? I mean would that be wise to have stick with the 020 tranny?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

if you are going to stick with an 020, you need a limited slip if you ever want to drive it like it should be driven in my opinion.. the stock one will probably be the first thing to go.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

so a peliquian is needed but the 2y will work right?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

I have ran both an original Gearing CHE 020 with a peloquin, and this past year switched to a 2Y ratio 020 also with a peloquin installed. Yes for the power from these kits has of now the 020 will handle it just fine. Typically from what I see the trannies don't start going until you get over 200hp.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

okay thanks


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

just a ? would this charger work with an aba bottom end and a 16v head if any1 has done this or has info please share


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (mk2-ing-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2-ing-it* »_just a ? would this charger work with an aba bottom end and a 16v head if any1 has done this or has info please share









i dont think so... i think bbm has a different kit for a 16v head


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_
i dont think so... i think bbm has a different kit for a 16v head

yea but i think its for a g60


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (mk2-ing-it)*

I'm thinking about getting the BBM 2.0L OBD I SC kit for my 95 Getta.
How is the software going?
How is the noise? I hear is is quite loud. This is for my daily driver. 100 miles daily for work. Is the noise going to interfere with music or conversations?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

I hear that OBD1 runs great, some say even better than OBD2. 
I haven't driven it personally, but SC VENTO III seems to like his.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I almost had a obd1 SC Jetta


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_I almost had a obd1 SC Jetta









i got one


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

So does it run great, I would love to have the internals of the OBD1 motor, much stronger,I'm going to be going to get my car on a Dyno when the weather starts to chang into Spring


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Johnny, let me know when you do it. By then it will have been a year since my last dyno. We could go together and compare setups. Id be interested in seeing if there is difference between the 020 and 02a in terms of power loss.


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

is this whole topic just one big addvertisement or what







and you ve got the bbm guy asking the other guy with oil problems if he needs help and telling him to call


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (highoutput)*

I'll be ordering the stageII+ by the end of the week. I have to talk to them to find out the pulley size vs. the regular stageII. Right now I'm pushing almost 10lbs boost but I'd like to see that climb to 14 with my water injection.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I"ve been thinking about a stage II or stage II+ if that's available myself. But i've gone over 10psi with the stage 1+. I'm thinking I would need to do some preventative tranny work first before I upgrage.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

well in terms of preformane it runs great ... i have hit 8 psi with only sgt1 and i have fun driving like a ****** hehe can't wait for tax returns


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Odd to hear people hitting higher numbers than me. I tried a 2nd boost gauge and it was pretty much the same as mine. the dyno will tell the tale, i'm sure it's putting out the right numbers though, as it hauls pretty good.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Well I'm running Stg 2 and have a Magnaflow exhaust and adjustable cam gear retarded 2 degrees and I have only hit 10 PSI once and it was early morning and very cool outside, so either my motor is really strong or I'm not running properly, but I have to say my car is fast, I'm going to be getting my car on the Dyno come spring time. and then as mentionedby others, the numbers will tell the story.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Yeah, the boost discrepency is kind of strange. I'll hit 10psi everytime around 6k and over 10psi around 6.5k. And again, this is with stage 1+.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

10psi on occasion @ WOT near redline .... usually around 8psi+ @6K rpm with stage1+ . Not ballistic > but fun enough for me !


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

yep ... im going to dyno soon ... so the number's speak the truth 


_Modified by SC VENTO III at 2:06 AM 1-5-2006_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Any OBD 2 guys running without a cat? Also, anyone try straping on a front mount/side mount? Just getting ideas for after sc install


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

If your OBDII and don't have a cat you'll get a code for Catalyst Efficiency since the computer is getting the same signal from both O2 sensors.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

The best idea I've come up with and looked at for an intercooler, other than BBM's mightbeproduced kit, is a barrel intercooler. Usually found on ebay made by PWR for about $350. Still need the pump, holding tank, and radiator though.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

The pump and radiator you can probably pick up from BBM. I believe they still sell all those components because they are used on other kits . . . I believe . . .


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_The best idea I've come up with and looked at for an intercooler, other than BBM's mightbeproduced kit, is a barrel intercooler. Usually found on ebay made by PWR for about $350. Still need the pump, holding tank, and radiator though.

do you have a pic. of this ....seam very intresting


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Talk to BMGFIFTY He is running a interesting set up with this kit.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I've looked into those as well, because the talk of the front mount robbing power from the travel of the air throughout the tubing the barrel from PWR would be able to sit perfectly in place, but yes the trick is heat exchanger and water pump and the other goodies to hook up to it as well, something I am still looking into as well though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Well here is a link to the kit I am loking into, it has the pump barrel and heat exchanger all in it, just can't obtain the price on the link and have not had time to call them. 
http://www.pwr.com.au/pwr/index.asp


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

That's pretty much what I"m thinking about. From PWR you're looking at around $750-800 I'm sure. 
This place sells them constantly on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
Probably looking at about 600 to piece it together I would imagine. Then you still need the pulley and software of course.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Talk to BMGFIFTY He is running a interesting set up with this kit.

I was planning on running some interesting stuff... 16V head and what not, but I'm not sure if it will fit. I did some measurements and I think its going to be harder than I first thought. The thing about the supercharger is that its a fixed displacement. It sorta pumps the air regardless of restriction. It's going to make more power on a better flowing head, but I'm not sure how much. There is only so much air that is being pumped. 
I think the PWR intercooler *may* fit in between the charger outlet and the intake manifold.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Hey you guys might be able to give me some insite to this. I just installed the BBM Stage 1 chip along with a set of 30# injectors on my car with a Neuspeed charger. With this I'm trying to eliminate the whole top end lean problem that is apparently associated with the stock injectors being maxed out. So here's my problem:
The car starts and idles perfect not a single hicup in it. But when cruising (slight accel) my vaccum is around 10 (+-5) RPM's around 3-4 RPM then all of a sudden feels like my injectors turn off and my Wideband goes full lean. Not sure if anyone has come accross a problem like this before. Any helps/suggestions would be great. I'm clearly gunna contact BBM next time they are open. Thanks again.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

I wish I could help you more, but if your running really lean, don't drive the car until you get it figured out, running lean is a death sentence for your motor.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

That sounds odd. There should be little to no difference between the two at vaccum. I have seen differences in MAF mounting cause a difference in my WB readings. 
I guess the diverter setup could act differently between the two, but I doubt it. They are both vaccum actuated. Good luck!!
BTW super lean won't really hurt your motor unless your in boost or under high load...its not good, but I doubt it will blow itself apart. 


_Modified by BMGFifty at 1:31 AM 1-7-2006_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_That sounds odd. There should be little to no difference between the two at vaccum. I have seen differences in MAF mounting cause a difference in my WB readings. 
I guess the diverter setup could act differently between the two, but I doubt it. They are both vaccum actuated. Good luck!!
BTW super lean won't really hurt your motor unless your in boost or under high load...its not good, but I doubt it will blow itself apart. 

_Modified by BMGFifty at 1:31 AM 1-7-2006_

My Thoughts exactly!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Quick question for you guys. Is anyone on here running the charger (either stage) on and OBDII ECU with the code ending in 259 N? Also anyone running with an air pump?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

using the shortest PWR intercooler is gonna still be tight and ull either need to weld it soild to the piping right off the elbows or make new pieces to weld to the intercooler so u can use silicone couplers. 
plus u dont want that weight hanging on the charger. thats why i think BBM changed thier design and used 2 couplers before the intake manifold. 
it just easier to buy the BBM cooler.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_
it just easier to buy the BBM cooler. 


Yup, it is easier. If they make it. I haven't heard anything about a production run from anyone that signed up for it.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

i am in on the group buy. the "group buy" post faded out into nothing and the website was changed to march and john hasnt said anything about not making them. i even asked him and he is still making them. it would be a shame not to at this point.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

If the offer was still available at the end of '05 price I would probably do it once I got my tax return in early Feb, but without a concrete date, and maybe some HP numbers it makes it a lot harder sell.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

which horse power numbers do u want....the one when u first start the car without the charger....or 2 hours into a run in the summer heat?? 
compaired to cool temps all the time. along with the intercooler is the smaller pulley, so u will be running more boost and it will heat up whether or not ur gonna like it. 
im only getting it cause im running the 22psi, maybe more with the intercooler.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Have any of you installed hood lifts on your cars? If so where did you mount them and pictures would be great. Thanks


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

As far as LSD's go, has anyone tried out the "poor man's posi" bolt kit on bbm's site for 100 bucks? I wonder how well they work, I want to find something as a quick fix so I have time to save and get an extra tranny and a quaife before mine blows up.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

If I had an 020 I'd buy the shim kit for sure. I think the cheapest I've seen is $85, which beats the hell out of $800 anyday


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

"broke" did the torque test some where in the tranny pages where he installed the kits and used a torque wrench and there is a difference, i would do it if i didnt have a quaife'd trans in my closest. 
as for the hood lifts..i believe they go on the hood bolt nearest the front of the hood and the bolt next to the bottom of the hinge for the hood. first of second one in


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

hood lifts on and work great, As ar as the poor mans posi, great question I to am wondering about that to just allow me to buy a litle time.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

who has pics they would like to share of thier cars?


----------



## theprimalsoup (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

On the pwr website they say that the barrel intercoolers are good for applications of 270-1200something hp. Is this a load of bull? Just wondering.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (theprimalsoup)*

I think they rate their intercoolers on flow, and not necessarily on thermal reduction. So it is possible for one of their barrel intercoolers to flow enough air for 1200 hp


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (theprimalsoup)*

I'm sure they could handle the power we would put down with it, but the problem is fitmit issues,I was looking under the hood and it would be very tight, and you would have to add a brace of some sort to keep the weight from the inner cooler being an issue.but damn it would be a tight fit.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

so after the price of PWR's cooler, heat exchanger, water pump of some sort, and then making 10 lbs of crap fit into the 3 lbs of space u have, would it be easier and around the same price for BBM's intercooler.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

yes. in the long BBM would be the best way to go with this.


----------



## theprimalsoup (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I should have made myself more clear on my previous post but what I was asking was not about the 1200 hp max that the pwr website advertises but about the 270 hp minimum for thier barrel style intercooler. Does the fact that the website says the intercooler is to be used with anything above 270 hp mean anything. Im asking because I dont see the bbm blower producing those kind of numbers short of a HUGE amount of head work ect ect.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (theprimalsoup)*

Oh yeah, I see what you mean now. The only thing that I can think of that would necessitate a minimum is pressure loss through the core. If you put a huge intercooler there will be some boost lost.
I think the small one would be just fine.


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Haven't been following this thread too closley lately...has there been any more news bout stage 3 the site says shipping in March so I was curious


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (TSMJetta)*

I wish they would make it for the MKIV!


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*

ive talked to BBM owners with the G60 and use the PWR intercooler and have actually gained a few pounds of boost by using it. but then again they r running the max 22psi (seeing 24) with the intercooler tube. 
its either go big or go home kinda thing if your gonna get the stage 3 kit. only serious people will get it. turbo people would benefit from it also but havent been open to this tho. 
but remember, your not looking at more horsepower as a whole, its the same amount of power after 1 hour of driving to the drag strip and then running 4 passes and driving home. ull have the same 22psi when u get home compaired to the maybe 24 as when u left.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

so you're saying an intercooler is worthless for anyone under 20psi or so, on this charger ..?
My charger wasnt running so great this summer in the heat (75-80* and up) on the highway (70-80 mph constant for 1-3 hours).. it seemed like the heat was giving it a hard time and would run rough if i tried to downshift and punch it.. anyone else have a problem with that??? 
I was hopeing when i put this motor into a mk2, id benefit from pipeing up a small/med size front mount, and getting stage II+.. but I'm not real interested in running stage III.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

All screw compressors and boost levels can benefit from intercooling. Their design means that they create boost and heat at all times, even when the engine sees vaccum. This constant internal compression is what makes it so efficent when under boost. The down side is that it generates heat when off boost. The heat is what saps power. Hot air is less dense and detonates easier.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

please tell me that stage 3 is coming out soon! im working on building my motor fo i can get that. also could bbm make like a custom chip to run with a 270 cam instead of the 268/260?


----------



## theprimalsoup (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

Someone else can tell you more on the subject Im sure but for a fi application I think that the 270 will have too much overlap. You dont want too much overlap or the charger will just be blowing air out the open exhaust valves.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (theprimalsoup)*

oh i never said it wouldnt work for the people boosting lower than 20 psi but from the looks of it, everyone is saying "im too cheap and dont wanna buy it but rather make something that might work if i can run the piping". 
i only want it cause im gonna be running the max u can go. the more boost, the more noise ull hear. ive already got a fully built motor, quaife 020 (wonder how long that will hold up) Autronic stand alone. i got pretty much everything minus the cooler and some other pieces. 
its taking BBM soo long to make it cause bearly 5 people got in on the buying, so now they wanna make the same 10 prolly but have half the money to do so. more people will buy them once u can send in the cash and get one in a week.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

if they would combine stage 2 and the AWIC, id probably be interested... i dont want to run stage III boost.. its just too much for me.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (theprimalsoup)*

I have heard the you could run a 270 with fi but nothing higher than that. I have lifters do you think that would help it any?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

the AWIC kit is mainly the price of the cooler and the pieces. u can choose not to run the chip and the pulley and just put the cooler on the stage 2 kit.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

oh i know it could be done.. i just like deals..


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

what is the rated boost of the stage one kit


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (gmgolfracer)*

Max around 7psi


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (hookedup4door)*

OK > NEW QUESTION !!!! ( didn't see it posted , but I'm old and blind so excuse me if I missed it ) 
Is anyone running stand alone ( TecIII / SDS / etc... ) with this setup ? I plan on doing it when taxes come in this year .


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_who has pics they would like to share of thier cars?

that will be nice to see as well...
do you guys got nice pic shots ?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (gmgolfracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmgolfracer* »_what is the rated boost of the stage one kit


i hit 8psi a few times ...


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

TechTonics Tuning All the way I got my aluminized cat back for $240 shipped for my 2.slow for the price you cant beat it. I live in florida though so an aluminized exhaust will last a long time here. If your up north where is snows you would be better off bitingthe bullet and pony up for stainless it will be cheaper in the long run.
j5


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

i really like the kit but at times the rising rate fuel pressure regulator seems to go nuts. it will idle properly but at times lope at idle or stall when coming down to idle. does anyone else have this problem


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

also does running a cam with the base stage one kit cause any issues. it is a techtonics 268


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (crashnburn987)*

leave the engine in. i can take out the trans and do a clutch in less than 2 hours. done alot of 2.0 work and pulling the engine is more trouble than its worth


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (gmgolfracer)*

first off. the kit comes with new injectors and a chip. which means no need for a rising rate FPR. 
and i think pulling the whole motor isnt that much of anything. and why would u need to pull the motor anyways??
i will be running stand alone but im not in any rush since the AWIC kit isnt out yet and i wanna run all the boost i can. as for TEC 3 and SDS, i would say SDS is better than the problematic TEC 3. but u dont get all the good features with SDS. 
i would post all the pictures of stuff i have but ill save the teasing til later.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

OBD 1 kits come with the RR FPF, OBD2 kits come with injectors. 
I don't have any experience with the OBD 1 setup so I really can't comment or help.


----------



## 2.Fasho (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

is there any video footage of the BBM running on the road?????


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (2.Fasho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Fasho* »_is there any video footage of the BBM running on the road?????

...sort of, this is over a year old and stage 1 with a slipping clutch. I think I posted this a few pages back.
http://www.shellfront.org/root...1.avi


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (gmgolfracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmgolfracer* »_i really like the kit but at times the rising rate fuel pressure regulator seems to go nuts. it will idle properly but at times lope at idle or stall when coming down to idle. does anyone else have this problem


i got close to the problem that ur having ... i going to check the isv valve and clean it out ... but as for the FPR does it randomly start humm/bluz when u start giving the car gas around 2 - 4 RPMS ? ...


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

no humming noise just the normal whine of the blower but at idle it will go to a lope and if you unplug the regulator and plug signal hose it will smooth out because the pressure rises. it seems when it sees manifold vacuum it will flip out at times.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (gmgolfracer)*

Hey, are all you guys running the 3" MAF housing? If so do you know if it is a 3" inner or outer diameter? Thanks.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (97 Golf SC)*

I believe most are using the VR6 maf which is 3" outer or aprox 2.75" innner.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (gmgolfracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmgolfracer* »_no humming noise just the normal whine of the blower but at idle it will go to a lope and if you unplug the regulator and plug signal hose it will smooth out because the pressure rises. it seems when it sees manifold vacuum it will flip out at times.

ah ... hmm cuz at idle i don't have any porblems , the only real problem is that the idle bounces after i drive hard for a while ... but bmgfifty said to clean the isv ... so im going to work on that 1st


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

i will try that because mine will bounce and sometimes just stall. so i will try cleaning the iac/isv


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (gmgolfracer)*

HOW IS EVERYONE?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Still alive and runnin at a steady 7-8psi


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (DeezUU)*

Hey guys, is there a rev limiter on the BBM chip? If so what is it set at?


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

all is good. had a question on earlier post. random stalling when coming pushing in clutch on a decel and sometimes lopes at idle. tryed isv cleaning. occasionally still acts up. i have a stage 1 kit and a 268 degree cam. any ideas


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (gmgolfracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmgolfracer* »_all is good. had a question on earlier post. random stalling when coming pushing in clutch on a decel and sometimes lopes at idle. tryed isv cleaning. occasionally still acts up. i have a stage 1 kit and a 268 degree cam. any ideas


Do you know if you have the newest chip available? Also have you plugged the charcoal cannister port?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (hookedup4door)*

What MAF housing are you running on. I know when I was running with the stock MAF until it fully got up to temp it would lump around for an idle and sometimes stall if it was overly rich.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (97 Golf SC)*

I've been kinda lookin for a VR6 housing. If anyone's got one cheap shoot me an IM. Don't really want to buy one off ebay for $75.
Hell maytbe i'll just make one








Tax return coming next week....LSD and maybe StageIII. Definitely LSD though. Disregard what I said pages back about not putting more money into it. I can't help it.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

the kit that I bought came with a new housing. Awsome aluminum piece. Ask John if you can buy one seperatley..
Wait a minute, I missed something somewhere. There is a stage II+ kit?


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 10:03 AM 1-30-2006_


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_the kit that I bought came with a new housing. Awsome aluminum piece. Ask John if you can buy one seperatley..
Wait a minute, I missed something somewhere. There is a stage II+ kit?

_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 10:03 AM 1-30-2006_

you got a new housing with the kit?? you got pic of it.
id like to see it..
how is you kit doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif got eny problemes with it...


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

YOu can get a stageII+ pulley and software. I inquired about it but am holding off until I decide if I'm going with stageIII or not, which I probably will.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

I'm gonna probably get stage II+ along with some transmission goodies in the next couple of months. I'm leaning towards a bolt kit and the 80% differential upgrade.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_
you got a new housing with the kit?? you got pic of it.
id like to see it..
how is you kit doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif got eny problemes with it...

They have a pic of it on their site.








Oh and what exactly is stage 2+?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
They have a pic of it on their site.








Oh and what exactly is stage 2+?

ok so it help to go with a 3'' diameter ??
but can you live the 2.0l sensor or you have to go with the vr6?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

The sensors are the same between the 2.0l and the VR6. You can use your old one.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*

..... if you can manage to get the security bolts off !


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (DeezUU)*

Anyone know what the rev limiter is set to on the BBM chip?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Anyone know what the rev limiter is set to on the BBM chip?

i think it is set to 6500 ...


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

wait scratch that , i just found my dyno sheet and it ends at 6400, i told the tech to take it to the rev limiter ... so 6400 ?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

Uh .... mine is higher than 6500 ! I haven't put the latest chip in yet , but she keeps on climbing








Made that mistake a few weeks back trying ( unsucessfully ) to keep away from GSX600


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (hookedup4door)*

i have the latest kit i ordered it on december something 2005. as far as plugging the canister the booklet said just to tuck the tube that went to the throttle to now just tuck it in the fender


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_Uh .... mine is higher than 6500 ! I haven't put the latest chip in yet , but she keeps on climbing







Made that mistake a few weeks back trying ( unsucessfully ) to keep away from GSX600









looks like i have to and try out the limiter tomorrow


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*

I dunno what the limit is, but I accidentally hit 2nd instead of 4th and it didn't sound too happy








There's a section of concrete at an intersection that is heaved up a little and it makes a decent ramp on my bike. And my car as it turns out. I was going to shift as I went over it so i wouldn't overrev...then came down and hit 2nd instead...doh.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

i'm having this new idea of tring to plug the (evap canistre) back but my question is y bbm privide a plug for the nipole and not puting bake the brake boostre ...is it b.c to much psi for the booster ?
and what if i can do a "t" from the throttle body to put the booster and canister on the same line des it work...
i'm tring to get all my "cel" codes off...










_Modified by memoryred gti at 5:34 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

I don't think it really matters between the two vaccum ports, they are both about the same. The real difference is in location, one happens to be closer to the brake booster and the other to the evap. The port was plugged due to leaks in the evap system. Many people were having issues that were solved with a $.50 plug. I wouldn't T off any connector going to the booster. The risk of not having power brakes is not worth it. If you reconnect the system be sure to check for any leaks, like from the gas cap.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I don't think it really matters between the two vaccum ports, they are both about the same. The real difference is in location, one happens to be closer to the brake booster and the other to the evap. The port was plugged due to leaks in the evap system. Many people were having issues that were solved with a $.50 plug. I wouldn't T off any connector going to the booster. The risk of not having power brakes is not worth it. If you reconnect the system be sure to check for any leaks, like from the gas cap. 

ok first of all i don't have a a barbe hose from the back or the charger
i think it's the 2nd batch of charger with no back plug..
are you saying that i can put back the booster line on the intake


_Modified by memoryred gti at 6:29 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

You might as well run down to the hardware store and but a barb to install into the charger...that is if it has threads or a port to plug it into.
The other thing that I think you can do is to use the barb on the intake manifold where the brake booster use to go. 
I'm not sure how the boost will work with the brake booster, but I think that there is a check valve. I have seen turbo setups done this way so it should work.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_You might as well run down to the hardware store and but a barb to install into the charger...that is if it has threads or a port to plug it into.
The other thing that I think you can do is to use the barb on the intake manifold where the brake booster use to go. 
I'm not sure how the boost will work with the brake booster, but I think that there is a check valve. I have seen turbo setups done this way so it should work. 

i don't see y not pluging the canester back at it's place and booster
line at the intake.....all turbo guys are puting it back at the same place ..........


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

stage 2+ pulley and software?? is it the 57mm pulley - 15+ psi. 
My intake tubes get flaming hot, anybody try putting a corrado side mount between the charger and the manifold. Will that help out much? Just seeing what I can do untill stage 3 comes out for certain.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Zorba2.0)*

I am not certain but I do not think that if there is a stg. 2+ it would consist of the 57mm pulley and software, because that pully would make your set up run so hot it would be dangerous to run with out having a inner cooler in place. As far as the G60 side mount, well in my own opinion I feel the cheapest and most reliable way would be getting the set up BBM has designed for this charger, Many of looked into doing set ups other than what BBM has to offer including myself, but it would all run about the same in price and would not look as clean as the BBM kit would. most of us looked into the PWR barrel set ups.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

StageIII is the 57mm pulley. I think stageII is 63? Figure somewhere around 60-61 for stageII+ if so.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_..... i'm tring to get all my "cel" codes off...







.... 

Good luck ! Please let us know if you are ever succesful . 
I take it you are doing so due to smog checks or inspection , right ? You better make friends with the guys at the station !







Mine was throwing codes for more than the evap , so even then you'll have an uphill struggle to lose the light . 
IDEA ! What you COULD do is rewire the CEL to the Oil light . That way it would still come on at preignition and would go out when started !! Unless they do scans there . Then your pretty much skrewed !


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_
Good luck ! Please let us know if you are ever succesful . 
I take it you are doing so due to smog checks or inspection , right ? You better make friends with the guys at the station !







Mine was throwing codes for more than the evap , so even then you'll have an uphill struggle to lose the light . 
IDEA ! What you COULD do is rewire the CEL to the Oil light . That way it would still come on at preignition and would go out when started !! Unless they do scans there . Then your pretty much skrewed !

well we don't have a "smog checks or inspection" 
but i'm trying to get a VAG-COM to see what is my codes and try to fix them all


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

When I took my car into the stealership for some routine maintenance and a lil' tuning , ( my bro-in-law works there ) he read and cleared my codes . All the techs in there gathered round my car to check out the charger but scoffed at the fact that there was a CEL . They've installed a few NeuSpeed chargers and they had no CEL . My codes were cleared and we took it for a spin and as soon as I went above 3K RPM ... CEL was back . This was all before the evap bypass , but the car ran like ass . I was throwing codes for pretty much everything . Rich in bank X Y Z , miss in bank whateva , MAF high , if there was a code > I had it ! After we bypassed the evap system , I was ( and still am ) throwing most of those codes . I'm not getting the flashing CEL anymore ( which really isn't good ) but I'm still not right somewhere . That's one of the reasons I'm saying SCREW the factory management and I'm going SDS this summer ( I hope ) . If they could figure out how to lose the CEL on a chip > I'd be all over it . 
FWIW , I would attribute the codes to my car needing some work , but it was code free a week before the install and was in top notch shape .


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (DeezUU)*

Are you running a VR or a 3" MAF housing? 
On my neuspeed charger the tuning could handle a factory MAF and not throw a code, but when I started to used the BBM chip I got the MAF signal to high which you seemed to say you have. After I installed the VR MAF the car definately ran better. The light did come back on the other day, but I have a feeling it will be for fuel trim.
What exactly are you guys doing with the EVAP system? If you are disconnecting the vaccum line all together then you will definately be throwing codes for that. I would say keep the vaccum line still connected to the throttle body it will work exactly the way it does stock.
As for the Brake Booster line I've heard talked about. Neuspeed has it tooked up before the charger so it never sees boost, but there is a check valve in there so you may be able to get away with it seeing boost. As someone said the turbo guys get away with it.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (97 Golf SC)*

I'm running a VR MAF and it still sees MAF high . I'm not worried about the CEL > just stating that it will never go away . I had to disc the evap for my car to run right . That is the 'evep sys open' code and I know that will never go away . Problem is .... I know somewhere > something is not running right . I still need to change out my O2 sensors ( just lazy ) . 
My car runs awesome ! I have no probs with it EXCEPT !!!!! After about 3 hours of driving > the A/F reads LEAN but I'm throwing black smoke out back ( rich ) and you can definately smell extra gas outside the car . I want to say that is the O2 sensors so I'm not laying blame on anyone for that . And yes > I'm throwing O2 sensor codes , too ... but we all know that if you have ANY problem in your car ( aka cig lighter not working , etc ... ) that you will get the O2 code . hahaha .


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_I'm running a VR MAF and it still sees MAF high . I'm not worried about the CEL > just stating that it will never go away . I had to disc the evap for my car to run right . That is the 'evep sys open' code and I know that will never go away . Problem is .... I know somewhere > something is not running right . I still need to change out my O2 sensors ( just lazy ) . 
My car runs awesome ! I have no probs with it EXCEPT !!!!! After about 3 hours of driving > the A/F reads LEAN but I'm throwing black smoke out back ( rich ) and you can definately smell extra gas outside the car . I want to say that is the O2 sensors so I'm not laying blame on anyone for that . And yes > I'm throwing O2 sensor codes , too ... but we all know that if you have ANY problem in your car ( aka cig lighter not working , etc ... ) that you will get the O2 code . hahaha . 


but wat if i re-put the booster back a it's place and the evap at the thottel ???


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

I don't think anyone is running the kit wothout a CEL . Evap connected or not .


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_I don't think anyone is running the kit wothout a CEL . Evap connected or not . 

im not







........ 
cuz the bulb burnt out


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_
im not







........ 
cuz the bulb burnt out
















it's not a bad idea but not mine


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (DeezUU)*

I threw my code about 3 or 4 days after I ran the car, My car runs great, but I feel like it is not given me the full power it's supposed to all the time, some days it runs really fast and some days I think my girls 2.0 Lancer would beat me. I can't wait to get it on a dyno and see the true Ponies I am throwing down to the wheels.The nI will think about if I am going to continue with the 3rd stg. or not, or if it's just to much "I hope it is better" thoughts, because I would rather take that 1200.00 and put it into another set up that I can say yeah it's running perfect 99% of the time, but with these words said, when my car is running great it's one fast Bit**........


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

I've always got the evap code no matter which way I hooked it up, always got the MAF code, and rich on bank1 code. If anything goes seriously wrong on the car I"ll never know because the light is on constantly and I don't bother to read the codes anymore.
This December I'll have to go thru emissions testing. They dyno as well as plug it in to scan for codes. Then I'm screwed. I may be able to get by with spending $200 to 'fix' the problem at a shop, and get a 2 year waiver, but that's my best hope.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (vwboomer2)*

I've never been too worried about having a cel on all the time. If the car starts to missfire the light will blink. I'm actually more worried when it turns off.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*

figured i might ask here... anyone wants my extrude honed upper and lower intake manifolds? and a bosal header? i got em up for sale


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I've never been too worried about having a cel on all the time. If the car starts to missfire the light will blink. I'm actually more worried when it turns off.









You know ... I've actually begun to use the CEL as a "car is on" light . hahahaha .


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (DeezUU)*

so eveny if i re-plug the evap and brack booster back ill will not wave problems at all...not eveny loosing brak peddle
all turbo guys are pluging them at the same place.


_Modified by memoryred gti at 5:33 PM 2-3-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

I'd say go for it. As long as the brake booster line is connected to a good source of vaccum it will be fine.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I'd say go for it. As long as the brake booster line is connected to a good source of vaccum it will be fine. 

i did it and not problemo!!!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

ok, I know I don't have the same charger as you guys, but figure I will share the info all the same.
After I switched up to a VR6 MAF, my problem of the loss of power at part throttle around 4000 rpm went away. But I still have a check engine light that pops up. The codes I get now are:
3 Faults Found:
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16555 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Lean
P0171 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
The Signal too high was the same as I was getting before the MAF change along with the fuel trim too rich. The New one is system too lean. This is weird because I am getting an extra code, but car is running better than before.
Also since I know you guys are having trouble with the EVAP system. My readiness code for EVAP still wasn't passed. The system before the chip and injector change was working and no lines were changed for the EVAP system. So I might venture to say that the BBM chip doesn't operate the EVAP correctly to pass the system.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_ok, I know I don't have the same charger as you guys, but figure I will share the info all the same.
After I switched up to a VR6 MAF, my problem of the loss of power at part throttle around 4000 rpm went away. But I still have a check engine light that pops up. The codes I get now are:
3 Faults Found:
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16555 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Lean
P0171 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
The Signal too high was the same as I was getting before the MAF change along with the fuel trim too rich. The New one is system too lean. This is weird because I am getting an extra code, but car is running better than before.
Also since I know you guys are having trouble with the EVAP system. My readiness code for EVAP still wasn't passed. The system before the chip and injector change was working and no lines were changed for the EVAP system. So I might venture to say that the BBM chip doesn't operate the EVAP correctly to pass the system.


i don't know if all turbo guy's are geting this too!!!
for all the code ..i think the best thing is to custom chip....


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

Anyone know how the stage three kit adjusts for race gas to get the extra ponies? How can it know when your running the higher octane?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Zorba2.0)*

Hi,
I just bought a Cabrio w/ a BBM Stage II on it. Since we are comparing codes here are mine:
Address 01: Engine
Part No: 037 906 259 D
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V09
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 00066
3 Faults Found:
17884 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Insufficient Vacuum
P1476 - 35-00 - -
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0010 0101
I am running the stock MAF. I must admit to not reading the whole 17 page thread but I did read the last couple of pages.
What, if any harm, can result from these codes? Will the CAT get burned up from running to rich?
If I went with a VR6 MAF would I get more power?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_Hi,
I just bought a Cabrio w/ a BBM Stage II on it. Since we are comparing codes here are mine:
Address 01: Engine
Part No: 037 906 259 D
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V09
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 00066
3 Faults Found:
17884 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Insufficient Vacuum
P1476 - 35-00 - -
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0010 0101
I am running the stock MAF. I must admit to not reading the whole 17 page thread but I did read the last couple of pages.
What, if any harm, can result from these codes? Will the CAT get burned up from running to rich?
If I went with a VR6 MAF would I get more power?
Thanks,
Scott

i think it's all "chips" from the bbm kit are like that so he have do live with it or do a costum "chip"
but i don't know if in the long term it will harm any thing else








on my side i still don't know what are my code's are (don't have a VAG-COM) and i'm trying to get one but no luck











_Modified by memoryred gti at 12:42 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_i think it's all "chips" from the bbm kit are like that so he have do live with it or do a costum "chip"

Just got off the phone with BBM, they are working on a software solution. They are unaware of any issues/damage that this will cause

_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Anyone know how the stage three kit adjusts for race gas to get the extra ponies? How can it know when your running the higher octane?


I suppose its the same way that any chip (including the stage II chip) senses the change in octane. I also discussed this over the phone w/ BBM and they said its pretty much instantaneous.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
Just got off the phone with BBM, they are working on a software solution. They are unaware of any issues/damage that this will cause
I suppose its the same way that any chip (including the stage II chip) senses the change in octane. I also discussed this over the phone w/ BBM and they said its pretty much instantaneous.

SMETZGER thank for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill whait then for a beter chip


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*

so has anyone build a motor just for the bbm charger? i am throwing around the idea of building up a motor for a stage 3. i was thinking about running JE's and doing a nice port and polish ect. but if i do JE's would i want to run low comp or stock comp pistons since the gaskets with the stage 2 already lower it? would there be an advantage to running JE's over stock? is there much to gain by doing the port and polish? it just seems like everyone just slaps the charger on and drives it. i guess my thoughts are if i am going to spend a bunch on money on a charger, i might as well build the motor while am at it to be able to run well with the extra hp.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (VW_tayder)*

I would make sense to do at least head work to increase flow. Also, full balancing of the engine plus solid lifters would be a hott combo to run the piis out of it up to 9000 rpm. As far as JE's vs stock, I don't know. These motors dont have peeny little honda rods so stock should handle stage three. It would be sweet to build a motor specifically for the lysholm though.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Zorba2.0)*

Zorba2.0 you must post your pic's her too









oh yeh b.t.w nice kit..


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (memoryred gti)*


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_so has anyone build a motor just for the bbm charger? i am throwing around the idea of building up a motor for a stage 3. i was thinking about running JE's and doing a nice port and polish ect. but if i do JE's would i want to run low comp or stock comp pistons since the gaskets with the stage 2 already lower it? would there be an advantage to running JE's over stock? is there much to gain by doing the port and polish? it just seems like everyone just slaps the charger on and drives it. i guess my thoughts are if i am going to spend a bunch on money on a charger, i might as well build the motor while am at it to be able to run well with the extra hp.

anyone else?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (VW_tayder)*

The Lysholm doesn't really need to have the engine matched to it. The screw can't make enough boost to hurt the ABA unless you don't drop the compression a hair. You can get a head spacer from BBM or EIP (I think they make a 9.5:1 spacer). As long as you have the fuel system and ignition to handle it... that charger can't make enough boost to even scare a 2.0L.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (ABF Jeff)*

But wouldnt dropping the compression with the low comp pistons actually help you boost higher and get more power since you are boosting more? what if you deck your head that adds compression so wouldnt you want to add the pistons to get a lower compression.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Killzone2142)*

yes it does, and with forged parts pistons and rods, your able to throw much more boost to it and yes more power is gained,The Lysholm can put out 20+ PSI if placing that much boost with a aba stock internals your going to blow the motor or better said send a rod shooting through it.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

okay it seems that everybody is getting 11-12 psi with stock internals from what i have read. now what if you do drop the compression with pistons is the boost going to be automatically added or will you need like a boost controller or something. I know that boost controllers are usually for turbos and other centrfugal designed superchagers but what about the lysholm?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Killzone2142)*

most superchargers are driven by a belt, so the amount of boost will be controlled by the size of a pully that the charger came w. by lowering the compression will just make it safer to run boost, it will not increase or decrease the amount of boost, but you will have lower HP/tq #'s if you lower the compression ratio


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (Maverik869)*

Exactly what you said,to lower the compression wil only make it safer for more boost and a better camshaft. I've got stg 2 and i'm only hitting 10 PSI but rumor has it the lower the PSI with the same amount if not better HP gains the stronger the motor, how true this is I am not sure. First thing this Spring I am going to be getting on the dyno after a couple other mods I am able to bolt up.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Also I am pretty sure it is the 66mm pulley that claims 11-12 PSI, With this Charger and all others I know of your boost will only increase the smaller the pulley is, becasue the smaller the pulley the faster it turns the charger in "fact" producing more air flow which = HP


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

so with that said about the pulleys is there any way or plans to run 20+psi with the right mods. i dont know how many psi stage 3 is projected to put out but i know that the lylshom is cappable of haddling 300hp so there is got to be a way to get close to that number.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

what if you are running smaller pulleys elsewhere like an lightened undrive pulley


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Killzone2142* »_what if you are running smaller pulleys elsewhere like an lightened undrive pulley

when i first put in my s/c i had the euro sport under drive pulley and i got ZERO boost http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , when i put the old stock pulley back on and got 6-8 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bmgfifty told me that the lightened pulley reduced the load on the charger and thus creating no boost ... old pulley , more load , and makes the charger work 
anywho ... its not a good idea


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

im glad i read the post on the bottom serp pulley cause i was planning on running it myself.
the stock compression is 9.7:1 for aba i think or thats what JE calls stock compression. IF and WHEN i do get around to putting it in the car, i have a fully built motor (ross pistons, cunning rods) ported and converted to solid lifter cam head. so along with the Autronic stand alone that will be running it all, its goin to deffinitly last a long time and hold more than enough boost. 
im planning on sending in the rest of the money for the stage 3 this month hopefully. just as long as the new JE motor i got dont cost me too much.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_
when i first put in my s/c i had the euro sport under drive pulley and i got ZERO boost http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , when i put the old stock pulley back on and got 6-8 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bmgfifty told me that the lightened pulley reduced the load on the charger and thus creating no boost ... old pulley , more load , and makes the charger work 
anywho ... its not a good idea









It was actually the diameter and not the weight....


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

so is there any way to run the lightened pulley and still get boost. and would you get no boost with a knife edged crank? cuz wouldnt that lift the load to?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

It has nothing to do with "load". It has everything to do with the diameter of the pulley. The supercharger doesn't care in the slightest. As long as the pulley is lighter and not smaller it will be fine. 
I hope that clears up the confusion.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

hmm I actually hit 11psi yesterday. 14 degrees outside.
Drove around late last week, bout 35 degrees out. 3rd gear redline 70mph 8psi.
3rd gear redline 70mph with water injection on 10 psi.
Otherwise it doesn't seem to make a lot of difference








Anyway, still debating about the stageIII. cash in hand, but if I upgrade I'll be admiting to myself I shoulda bought a turbo setup for less money and the same power, intercooled.
For some reason, I was just sure StageII would be nough. After 30 years with myself you'd think I would know better


----------



## sjgti01 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

what kind of milage did your motors have when you installed the bbm kit ..i just got mine in the mail ..and i dont know how to install the cam or if i should i have a 96 w/12000miles ..?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (sjgti01)*

mine had 71k. I think it has 98k now.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
It was actually the diameter and not the weight....
















ah out to get me eh ? bmgfifty .... well well well ... yeah so what if the 2 buck chuck got the best out of me that night ... 
just for fun i smoked a 20th AE earlier


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sjgti01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjgti01* »_what kind of milage did your motors have when you installed the bbm kit ..i just got mine in the mail ..and i dont know how to install the cam or if i should i have a 96 w/12000miles ..?

installed at 170k and have 186k eh eh ... and i put the cam in there so i think u are going to be fine


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

man this thread is killing me







after i keep reading about what people beat with this kit it makes me not want to do my vr swap and get this.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Hey BMG Did your Tranny start making certain noises before it went out? I am thinking it's my time soon for a O2a and LSD but I am going to be looking at it better as soon as I get another day off as well as replacing a front bearing.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

It is kinda hard to hear anything over the sound of my exhaust. 
Save yourself the $$ and build up the 020 since you already have a good clutch for it.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_It has nothing to do with "load". It has everything to do with the diameter of the pulley. The supercharger doesn't care in the slightest. As long as the pulley is lighter and not smaller it will be fine. 
I hope that clears up the confusion.

okay so what can you do about this? can you take the stock one and get it cnc or whatever to keep the diameter but also the lightness? or would it be a belt maybe? maybe bbm should make a lightened one but keep the same size and sell it to ppl







what a great idea.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

the idea behind the one eurosport sells is cause it makes it smaller and easier to spin the altenator and a/c and stuff. so that takes down the strain on the motor. 
usually in turbo or supercharged applications, u dont want to run an aluminum pulley.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

Got a blinking CEL tonight while trying to keep up with a cavalier on an onramp. The good news is I was *barely* able to keep a steady distance behind it. Pathetic








17883 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: No Signal
P1475 - 35-00 - -
17535 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
P0304 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
It blinked a few times and then went back to it's normal steadily on state. awesome.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_Got a blinking CEL tonight while trying to keep up with a cavalier on an onramp. The good news is I was *barely* able to keep a steady distance behind it. Pathetic








17883 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: No Signal
P1475 - 35-00 - -
17535 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
P0304 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
It blinked a few times and then went back to it's normal steadily on state. awesome.


I phoned BBM yesterday and thy told me that a new chip is on the way.
It will be more refine and will get some codes off too so x'n fingers.
oh and the chip will be redy in 1 or 2 month from know!!!


_Modified by memoryred gti at 6:39 PM 2-14-2006_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Now is this yet another new chip they have been working on, or is the same one they had sent out about 4 months ago or so?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

supposidly the next chip will be tuned properly for the stock MAF housing, which should eliminate the intermittent funky running issues that some say a vr6 maf housing helps. maybe it will get rid of the MAF code as well? 
well im finally in on the stage 3 GB...couldnt resist it any more. im sure the IC will be sick, and it should be out soon now..


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_
well im finally in on the stage 3 GB...couldnt resist it any more. im sure the IC will be sick, and it should be out soon now..









As for me, I've decided I can't stick any more money into a BBM kit. I may do the 2+ but I will not do the III. If I can barely keep up with a mid 90's Cavalier on an onramp, there is no point in going any further with this kit.
I think I'll instead stick the money into a <MKI Rabbit/GTI project with hopefully an ABA swap. a 3000lb car is not a good starting place for performance








I guess at some point you gotta yell Uncle and this is it. THe kit does dramatically improve my performance, but when yer drivin a Panzer, there's only so much you can do


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_supposidly the next chip will be tuned properly for the stock MAF housing, which should eliminate the intermittent funky running issues that some say a vr6 maf housing helps. maybe it will get rid of the MAF code as well? 
well im finally in on the stage 3 GB...couldnt resist it any more. im sure the IC will be sick, and it should be out soon now..









that's what BBM told me so x'n my fingers!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_supposidly the next chip will be tuned properly for the stock MAF housing, which should eliminate the intermittent funky running issues that some say a vr6 maf housing helps. maybe it will get rid of the MAF code as well? 
well im finally in on the stage 3 GB...couldnt resist it any more. im sure the IC will be sick, and it should be out soon now.. 

In all honesty if you couldn't keep up with a cavalier on an on ramp you have some problems. Either no a well setup suspension, or something wrong that is making you low on power. 
I have yet to see anything greatly pull on me on a ramp.
The first thing I would check out on your car is make sure your ignition system is up to snuff. I know by running the BBM chip on my car she runs fairly rich. often in the 11:1 AFR range. Without a good ignition system you aren't going to fully fire this mixture. Make sure you have good plugs with correct gap and good condition distributer cap and rotor. This may elimiate your misfire codes that you definately should be having.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

This is the first time I've had a misfire code. The plugs are less than 2000 miles old and came with the kit. The cap and rotor and wires are less than 5k old. Only the coil remains stock. I don't know the A:F because I never seem to get around to going to a dyno. I'm sure it's running rich though I don't know how much.
Only thing I can think of is that the water somehow messed up the firing when shifting. You can hear it sort of stutter when you get off the boost to shift, which it's done since I installed it.
The Cavalier weighs, stock,almost 500lbs less. I really ought to find a scale to put my car on, but I would safely say it's over 3000 lbs. So at roughly 16lbs/hp it's not going to win any races I guess 
I should add, since you mentioned suspension, that this was a straight ramp going uphill. My suspension is pretty nice anyway though.


_Modified by vwboomer2 at 2:13 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Ok, I was thinking some type of curved ramp. So negate the suspension part. I also didn't notice/forgot that you are running the kit in a passat.
Either way, I would vernture to say you shouldn't be getting misfire codes either way. When you say water, are you using water injection? Maybe you are dumpin too much water. Also when and if you get on a dyno run it without water to see what your base AF ratio is. If it is too rich adding water will hurt your performance since it will reduce the combustion rate too much.
I know with us neuspeed guys when ever we got misfire codes it was 9 times out of 10 an ignition related problem. I wouldn't hurt to go in an double check your gap.
My Golf with me in it weighed about 2800 lbs. Not sure what passats weigh in at.


_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 11:00 AM 2-17-2006_


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello everyone my name is Dave and i have a 98 2.0l 4door golf that is completely unmodded. I wanted to buy a bbm charger stage2 but was wondering what modification i should do before buying it.
I just had a new factory clutch put in about 200miles ago. I am also getting the timing belt done because my car has 78k miles on it or do u think i can hold off on the timing belt?
I havent did any modes on it.
Also when i purchase this charger will the h&r cup kit work with the power?
Sorry for asking noob question.
I am trying to learn...btw..just got a job at a european car shop so i can learn more about vws lol. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

The stock clutch should hold alright as long as you don't abuse it. 
These engines are pretty stout in their stock form, I would't hesitate putting stage 2 without any modifications. My engine is stock and it's been running stage 2 for over a year now.
The timing belt is cheap insurance, go for it. 
IM me if you have any other questions.
Edit: I also have an H&R cup kit.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

Hey Dave, The only mods I would recommend with stg 2 is well the timming belt because why not replace it while you have everything off, and second and most important which a lot of people don't think about is better brakes, if you want more speed you should be able to stop it as well... Drive safe and have fun I love this kit, and when stg 3 comes out I will be all for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Im sure this has been answered in this thread somewhere but I dont want to read through all these pages







anyways what kind of power can you put to the wheels with this kit and the average bolt-ons? Do you guys think this is abetter alternative than a VR swap? This sounds like a good alternative to me because of how heavy the VR is plus you would still probly get better gas milage than a VR and be lighter right? Thanks


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

Well lighter yes, the charger only weighs in at about 40lbs, so if your looking for speed for cornering this is the way to go,This kit kicks A** but if you go head to head with a modded VR say with the same amount of money into it,as you will place into your 2.0 your not going to keep up, but will pull away from slightly moded Vr's all day, This kit is strong, I still can't believe how strong it is with just a single over head cam 8V motor, with more weght reduction I could see this kit getting your car into low 13's easy in the 1/4 mile. and yes much better gas mileage, than a modded VR6







I so go with the 2.0, plus nothing better than beating someone in a race and them finding out your only running a 8V 4 Cyl.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Well lighter yes, the charger only weighs in at about 40lbs, so if your looking for speed for cornering this is the way to go,This kit kicks A** but if you go head to head with a modded VR say with the same amount of money into it,as you will place into your 2.0 your not going to keep up, but will pull away from slightly moded Vr's all day, This kit is strong, I still can't believe how strong it is with just a single over head cam 8V motor, with more weght reduction I could see this kit getting your car into low 13's easy in the 1/4 mile. and yes much better gas mileage, than a modded VR6







I so go with the 2.0, plus nothing better than beating someone in a race and them finding out your only running a 8V 4 Cyl. 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this thing fly!!


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the response Jon. I have another question for you. Are there any test that I should run before getting this charger to make sure everything is running fine? Also I was talking to a mechanic I know and he keeps telling me that if I put this charger on my engine will go bye bye with in a few months. He says that this engine is not durable what is everyone elses thats about that and thanks for all your help.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

Well I think your mechanic is not in touch with how durable these motors really are. now with that in mind I do not know what shape your motor is in. but really as long as you have kept your oil changed and have not run the piss out of it you will be fine, there have been a dozen if not more who have placed this kit on their cars with over 130k plus miles, This kit is designed for the 2.0 and I and others have beat on and enjoyed this kit for awhile now and still no motor problems, I am not saying that your motor will last forever and with any forced induction your going to decrease your motors life. The problems I've heard of is traction issues and transmission problems, but with a upgraded clutch you should be good for some time, again not knowing what shape your transmission is in, but once again many have run this kit with stock transmissions and still have no problems, but to sum this all up, the more performance you put into a car, the more likely it is your going to have to replace something, comes with the territory. I say get one and enjoy the feeling of being boosted. Just be careful boost is like Crack, once you have had it you want more so I hear anyway lol


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

i have yet to be passed w/ stage2. my car seems to run pretty damn good. the power is always there but sometimes it feels a bit stronger than others. i also want to get on the dyno to see if the headwork n mkiv exhaust manifold are adding to it. i was thinking about one of those obx headers but im not convinced there would be any gains vs the mkiv mani + dp. and im still sitting on a TT race dp id like to install except it would sound like a nascar. 
yesterday I got me one of those BBM billet maf housings... very nice piece.. im going to install it today and see if the little bit of hessitation i sometimes get off idle goes away..


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Pry)*

I have not kept up with the development on the BBM charger for the past 4-5 months. Please, excuse my question if someone already asked it..

Has BBM started working on their charger for the MK4? I know the project was put on the back burner for a while because of need of new manifold and such... As far as I can remember, they were supposed to start working on things after Christmas...


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_I have not kept up with the development on the BBM charger for the past 4-5 months. Please, excuse my question if someone already asked it..

Has BBM started working on their charger for the MK4? I know the project was put on the back burner for a while because of need of new manifold and such... As far as I can remember, they were supposed to start working on things after Christmas...









I thought the idea was scratched but I could be wrong. Is there enough room in the engine bay in a mkIV?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_This is the first time I've had a misfire code. The plugs are less than 2000 miles old and came with the kit. The cap and rotor and wires are less than 5k old. Only the coil remains stock. I don't know the A:F because I never seem to get around to going to a dyno. I'm sure it's running rich though I don't know how much.
Only thing I can think of is that the water somehow messed up the firing when shifting. You can hear it sort of stutter when you get off the boost to shift, which it's done since I installed it.
The Cavalier weighs, stock,almost 500lbs less. I really ought to find a scale to put my car on, but I would safely say it's over 3000 lbs. So at roughly 16lbs/hp it's not going to win any races I guess 

I dont know my stock 2.0, can beat a cavalier,.......but did you think it could have been one of ecotecs with a stock supercharers
I should add, since you mentioned suspension, that this was a straight ramp going uphill. My suspension is pretty nice anyway though.

_Modified by vwboomer2 at 2:13 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Hey Jon
Yea i think my car runs great. My car only has 78k on it. It drives great. The mechanic just doesnt want me to blow my engine but i wont because i wont drive it hard. thanks for the info.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

Your welcome,let us know when you get it all installed..


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerealkilla* »_Hey Jon
Yea i think my car runs great. My car only has 78k on it. It drives great. The mechanic just doesnt want me to blow my engine but i wont because i wont drive it hard. thanks for the info.


78K miles eh ? i have 185ishk+ on my car and installed it at 175K ... i think in term of engine life ur car is going to be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_
Either way, I would vernture to say you shouldn't be getting misfire codes either way. When you say water, are you using water injection? Maybe you are dumpin too much water. 

If you are running the passat I would definately expect you to be over 3500 lbs. My Golf with me in it weighed about 3800 lbs.

Yeah I have water injection. It's actually running mostly windshield washer fluid because plain water will freeze, but in summer it will be mostly water. WIth methonal in the washer fluid it should be raising the octane, I think, though I don't know how much. probably not much.
I'm not worried about the code as it's the first time it's showed up. I wont' be able to get myc ar on the road for a week or two at least, since it's sitting under 2 feet of snow in the driveway right now








When I can get it back on the road I'll try to recreate the code both with water, and without water. Perhaps I'll pull the plugs and chekc them for color as well. And I guess if I'm pullin the plugs I could do a compression check. 
With any luck, when I get it on the road I'm goign to take it to a scale and weigh it. Should be funny anyway


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok so say I did go with this SC kit, what are the MUST have mods before installing this kit?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CORNBREAD_122* »_Ok so say I did go with this SC kit, what are the MUST have mods before installing this kit?

in my opinion...
clutch & HD pressure plate, aftermarket motor mounts (at least for the front), limited slip.. and make sure your car runs perfect.
then you'll have no worries driving it like an animal.. which is the only way to drive it.


_Modified by UncleJunk at 8:02 AM 2-18-2006_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

There are no must have mods. When I bought StageI, I did have a TT260 cam installed, but that was there for 2 years. Stock transmission (mine is better than yours







) and clutch.
As long as your engine is in good shape (good compression on all 4) and clutch is good, just bolt it on and go. 
An LSD is a great idea, or if you're running an 020 even a shim kit. As for me, my front right tire is taking an awful beating


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

anything to worry about with a 2.0 counterflow 8v? Just wondering...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

Just adding oil and gas hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Are you guys with this kit finding its easy to maintain? Would the stage 2 be easy to maintain?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

There is no maintenance. Just change your oil. Perhaps more often might be good.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

Stg 1/2/3 Just bolt on and maintain by having regular oil changes, other than that it is ready to go, not much more to do to these kits besides having oil flow to them. oh yeah and look and show and have fun with them


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well guys, I've discovered alittle something some of you may have played with already. I am not positive, but don't the chips for the kits supposed to run on 93 octane or better? I was thinking about this the other day when filling my tank and knowing there is only 92 octane around where I live, so I went and bought some NOS octane booster, says it increases octane by 60 points, 10 PTs. = 1 so with that said would be 98 octane if you fill up with 92 octane, anyway I was very surprised to fill the difference in performance. So does any of you know for sure if it is supposed to be running on 93 or better? You guys should try it at your own risk, and 9-14 bucks for ocatane booster is crazy, but I noticed a difference.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

The chip will sense the octane and adjust accordingly. BBM told me that this is pretty much instantaneus.
So, if you are going to Autocross or Drag then go get some 100 octane race gas.
I believe Stage III is supposed to get you 250 whp on race gas.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

down here in wonderful so-california ... there is only 91 oct. so when i put 100 oct for the first time yea i did feel a difference and it was pretty nice the car ran better then ever but for 7.55 a gallon ... ehhh ...


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

is there eny OBD1 that are running the stgII ...
called bbm for the stgII and they sad that i will use the same chip
as my stgI but i will have to run biger injectors...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well made a cold air intake from a 03 golf work out for are set ups.minor cutting but it worked, I go the AEM intake for a total of 42 bucks shipped to my door so I gave it a try and it worked out. If I had a way to get the pics up on here I would show all of you, I got to run it for a couple days before the rain returned and had to switch back to the original set up, but I could tell a difference in the throttle and top end, and at night in this cool air I heard the intake at work, sounded good. If anyone can post a pic for me I will send it over.but I see you can get CIA for the MK4 for about 30.00 bucks on Ebay that would serve the same purpose.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well just a warning, for you guys pay attention where you park, and don't park in a handy Cap spot, I accidently did this late last night and got a 250.00 ticket, and there was noone even in the parking lot, Damn cops would not give me a break knowing it was a honest mistake, but I am going to fight it because the spot was not clearly marked. There goes some of my money towards the stg 3. Also just to let you guys hesitating on getting this kit, I out ran a 3 series BMW and a Honda SI and some young kid and his girlfriend in a suped up Nissan something, God that kid must have been really embarrassed because I did not just get him on the take off, but left him way behind, then he had the nerve after I slowed down to rev his motor as he passed me at the turning lane I was sitting in lol. Damn this car is either going to kill me or get me in serious trouble with the law. But I'm having fun and doing somethign I always wanted to do.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh remember to be safe and rember others on the road as well. :0)


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (not condoning street racing







)


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_is there eny OBD1 that are running the stgII ...
called bbm for the stgII and they sad that i will use the same chip
as my stgI but i will have to run biger injectors...










can some one give me some help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

What is it that you need help with? If you want to run stg 2 then you will hav to bump up to the 30# injectors,different cam and spacer to lower the C/R, The nice thing is you have a FPR that comes with the OBD1 kits which is nice to help add fuel where and when it is needed.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Sc Vento, Pictures sent. Thanks


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*




there u go buddy !


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Thanks I just wanted to show you guys that you could use a 03 CAI for our kits and works well, just minor cutting. works well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_What is it that you need help with? If you want to run stg 2 then you will hav to bump up to the 30# injectors,different cam and spacer to lower the C/R, The nice thing is you have a FPR that comes with the OBD1 kits which is nice to help add fuel where and when it is needed.

well BBM told me that i will keep my stg1 chip and i must dump up to
#26 injectors.
my question,is that ok...do all ob1 guy have the same set-up for the stg2 ?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Well someone correct me if I am wrong but arn't 26# injectors used on the G60, either way,I'm sure if BBM is letting you know that is what you would need to run stg 2 then it's what is needed, I understand your question now for wanting to know if there is any other OBD1 guys running this stg 2 with biffer or stock injectors (right)? IMHO, If I were you I would be asking would the 26# injectors be good if you wanted to further the kit with a stg 3 There are not many OBD1 guys out there running these kits because they just did not have things worked out for them not up until about a year ago. I would have to say with 26# injectors and the FPR you should be able to tweak the fuel needed to support stg 2 and 3. you've got advantage over OBD2 guys by having the FPR because you can add or slow fuel flow with it.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Well someone correct me if I am wrong but arn't 26# injectors used on the G60, either way,I'm sure if BBM is letting you know that is what you would need to run stg 2 then it's what is needed, I understand your question now for wanting to know if there is any other OBD1 guys running this stg 2 with biffer or stock injectors (right)? IMHO, If I were you I would be asking would the 26# injectors be good if you wanted to further the kit with a stg 3 There are not many OBD1 guys out there running these kits because they just did not have things worked out for them not up until about a year ago. I would have to say with 26# injectors and the FPR you should be able to tweak the fuel needed to support stg 2 and 3. you've got advantage over OBD2 guys by having the FPR because you can add or slow fuel flow with it.










yes i asked BBM about the 26# vs 30# and thay sad that it's ok even for the st3.
i want to share the info's with athers that had it..
what about the chip? is it ok.


_Modified by memoryred gti at 5:47 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

How do i tell if i have an OBD1 or OBD2. THanks


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

On the chip it self it wil have it listed OBD1 OR OBD2 on a little white sticker let me see if I can find a old chip and post a picture


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

While I'm not sure of the easiest way to tell, I do know that OBD 1 cars were made from 93-95. All 96 (and newer) model year cars were required to be OBD 2 compliant. OBD 1 cars have and ISV and a non motorized throttle body. 
The OBD 1 chip is rectangular. The OBD 2 chip is square. 
Actually the easiest way to tell is to get your engine drunk, tie it to a chair and threaten physical violence till it talks. I usually find that after the fifth smack with a wrench it usually tells. Some of them are trained to resist. They are now sitting in my dark wet garage and will remain there till they speak.










_Modified by BMGFifty at 1:04 AM 2-28-2006_


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerealkilla* »_How do i tell if i have an OBD1 or OBD2. THanks 

If your car is a '98 then it's an obdII.


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

O hey Hookedup4door long time man. Was wondering if we could set up another meeting so I could take another ride in the beast. I just cant make a decision about getting the BBM or doing a vrswap. I can get a vr swap for about 3500 but then again I dont like how heavy they are. I like the light weight of a 2.0. GRRRRRR I hate making decisions.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

Yeah, we can do that. I'd probably be free friday afternoon/evening but I'll be out of town the rest of the weekend. You'll be faster than a vr with just stage 1+. Go with stage 2 and I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerealkilla* »_O hey Hookedup4door long time man. Was wondering if we could set up another meeting so I could take another ride in the beast. I just cant make a decision about getting the BBM or doing a vrswap. I can get a vr swap for about 3500 but then again I dont like how heavy they are. I like the light weight of a 2.0. GRRRRRR I hate making decisions.








































































im having the same problem, lucky for you man you have somebody close by that can take you for a ride with one. I dont know of anybody in jersey that has one


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Great I will give you a call around 2pm on Friday is that cool?


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

That's fine, I'll just be finishing up class around that time.


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Great lol me too i get out of class at TCC at 1:40pm


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

Ok so another question. Say I got stageI and then stageII. THat would put me around 175 whp right? Would it be possible to see 200 whp if I added a chip, exhaust, cams, and an intake? And does anyone have any sound clips of thier supercharger? Thanks


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

StageII includes the chip and cam obviously. I recommend only using one cam at a time.
An exhaust isn't going to give you the extra 25hp you want, but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_StageII includes the chip and cam obviously. I recommend only using one cam at a time.
An exhaust isn't going to give you the extra 25hp you want, but it wouldn't hurt.

only in turbo application would it give u high ##'s


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

i'm geting my stg2+ and with a p&p i am hopping for the 200whp.
but i don't think that il get to it...will see.
and that's with a obd1 ...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

You can try to clich this link, it's a old dyno clip or you can go and listen directly at BBM's website. click here.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

sound clip can be found here: http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=167, MemGTI You will have to let me know what kinda gains you get with that P&P. Do you have any dyno #'s now so you can compare later?


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Sounds alright I guess. Is it the stage1 or stage2? Also will this kit be ok during really cold winters and really hot summers? Thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_sound clip can be found here: http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=167, MemGTI You will have to let me know what kinda gains you get with that P&P. Do you have any dyno #'s now so you can compare later?

no i don't have the dyno of stg1.
for the p&p it will be only a mach port the intake and exh. sides only.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

That video is of my car when I first got stage 2 over a year ago. It runs much stronger now.


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_That video is of my car when I first got stage 2 over a year ago. It runs much stronger now. 

Cool, so why is it stronger now? What kind of numbers you puttin down now? Would you say the kit has been worth the money and has it been pretty hassle free?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

I have better exhaust and a few other mods since then. BBM has also done a few things like a new intake. I drive my car hard every day and haven't really had any problems aside from transmission and traction problems.


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

I want to make sure my A/F ratio is perfect with the stage1 obd1 setup so I can adjust accordingly at startup (just set up the wideband). what is optimal number for idle & throughout the rev. range.
-any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

I have a question what is a good compression rate. I did a compression test on 2 cyclinders last night and one was 170psi and the other cyclinder was 155 psi. Is that good or is the 155 psi cyclinder going bad. Any info on this would be great. I will be testing the other two cyclinders on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

I wish I could help you with this question but I'm not certain how what the Compression should be in each.


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

O no problem I posted this same question in the 8v form and got a reply thanks anyways. 
BTW everyone took another ride with hookedup4door and I am set on getting a stage1+ but first I have to convience the wife and go talk to our bank lol. Wish me luck on the wife part bank wont be dont too hard.


----------



## Rabbit_Head (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

Do you guys think a stage 2 would be ok on an obd2 motor? I know the obd1 motors are alot better for FI.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbit_Head)*

OBD 2 is just fine for stage 2...and 3. I've been running stage 2 on my OBD 2 engine for over a year now.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

has anyone installed a bbm sc in an a2 with a aba? i did a complete swap last summer... dash, harness, the works. the doner was a 96 golf... i looking into doing the s/c install, but i dont think that there is enough room....


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (djpj06)*

one kid already did it. there is enough room. but then he pulled it out for a VR6. sims something with some numbers was his screen name.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

I've thought about putting it in a MK1 GTI, Now if that fits I don't know, but would be hella FAST


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey BMG, Well I just got a TT header for my car and will be putting it on here with in the next month, I just got to find the time to do it. So what's this Stg 2 + I am hearing about?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Hey BMG, Well I just got a TT header for my car and will be putting it on here with in the next month, I just got to find the time to do it. So what's this Stg 2 + I am hearing about?

i talked to john about the stg 2+ and it's a 62 mm pulley that you get.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

That header should be awesome. I want to hear it when you get in installed. 
I didn't actually know what pulley stage 2 + used. Thanks memoryred.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_That header should be awesome. I want to hear it when you get in installed. 
I didn't actually know what pulley stage 2 + used. Thanks memoryred.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Not a problem on that one, will be happy to let you listen to it. So I put my timming back to TDC, I had it advanced +2 degrees, but I feel it runs better for my driving at TDC, BUT, I am going to play with it a little more when the weather gets better.
I'm going to have to see about that 62mm pulley.....


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I've been running stage 2 for about a month now and I finally got the clutch replaced this past weekend, I also put in the BBM lightened flywheel. Problem is, it seems to run a little rougher, but more powerful. Also, finally installed my oil pressure and boost gauges, damn I'm getting mad oil pressure 80-95 psi
oh, anyone else have the lightened flywheel? Notice it running rougher?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I went from a stock flywheel to a lightweight 8.5lb one and noticed that it loved to stall. It took a while to correct itself and stopped stalling after a couple weeks. I then went to a stock g60 flywheel ~20lbs or some insane weight and it never stalls, it also lays mad scratch between shifts. 
It does run smoother with a stock weight flywheel, but I guess thats all part of it.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

whoa, you went to a corrado flywheel, my buddy had his stock one lying out and those things are seriously heavy..... Did you see any performance gain or did you do it for the driveability? Also, what do you mean by scratch?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I went with it because I needed one for the 02a transmission and clutch. The car feels a bit slower, but the driveability is way better. I can be really lazy with my shifts and still lay rubber in second (thats what I mean by scratch).


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

noice!!!


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I've heard iffy iffy things on the injectors that come with the BBM kit. I'm a bit freaked now. I dont want to sound too negative....but...Is it possible to order the kit without the injectors and software? THen I could just use c2 etc...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DigitalK)*

Back in the day...over a year now, BBM had a bad batch of injectors that leaked. They sent replacements out to everyone that got the bad ones. I don't think that there has been a problem since. I say give them a call, I think you will be convinced that their setup is just fine.


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

what injectors are they using now instead of the old ones?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (DigitalK)*

FWIW my car is running fine after a year with the injectors they sent with SI.
Anyone know if the headgasket can be reused if you split a stocker and put it on either side of the stainless(?) center?
Not looking to do it now, but just curious for future reference.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DigitalK)*

The injectors that they sent out were orange and made by a different company, iirc they were venom. The ones that should come with the kit are yellow and I think are made by accell. Its tough for me to remember cause I read it a while ago. 
vwboomer: I would think that you could rebuild the thicker head gasket by using a new one, not really 100% sure though.


----------



## car_newb (Jun 23, 2005)

Any sound clips for this besides the one on the BBM website?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (car_newb)*

I'll try to get some of my car soon...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well now that spring is in the near future. most of us will wash and wax, and begin enjoying some of are driving days,and with Summer some what close we better look into doing the third stage to keep the temps down haha.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

finish my sg2+ so will see how it will run..did'nt have the chance to start it yet.








I hope this week-end every thing will run good


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

anyone done this in a rabbit ABA swap yet?







I hope to be the first


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DigitalK)*

Already in the works. an 83 GTI but just have not decided if I should go with the ABA swap or just do a 2.0 bottom end and a 1.8 head







but there already are a few guys who have a lysholm based charger on their A1 cars. Peter Tong and his Cabby with the Lysholm, but his set up is specifically for the A1 chasse.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Tong's ride is PIMP ! And it actually SOUNDS like a Lysholm . That's one of the downfalls of this setup is > you barely notice it's on there ( sound wise )


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_Tong's ride is PIMP ! And it actually SOUNDS like a Lysholm . That's one of the downfalls of this setup is > you barely notice it's on there ( sound wise ) 

I heard the old ones sounded like fire engines


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_Tong's ride is PIMP ! And it actually SOUNDS like a Lysholm . That's one of the downfalls of this setup is > you barely notice it's on there ( sound wise ) 

Tong's ride is setup exactly the same basic way as the mk3 bbm kit. The throttle body is before the charger. They should sound exactly the same.


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I have another question. Will a 16v head fit on a 2.0 and will the bbm charger still work?
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerealkilla* »_I have another question. Will a 16v head fit on a 2.0 and will the bbm charger still work?
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well, your first hurdle is to read this








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1535079
then I would take a look at this:
http://bahnbrenner.com/media/p...d=169


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (DigitalK)*

Thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

Hey my jetta has like 93k on it, and im really interested in getting a bbm charger this summer once i save up some cash. My question is, is it a big deal installing on my cars mileage or do you recommend a rebuild? Im kinda noobish so any advice input woud be great, also i dont plan on just slapping a charger on it and calling it a day, i want my car done the right way with any upgrade that might be compatible, i plan on turning it into a complete project car since im graduating and pickin up another dub for a daily driver. Thanks !


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

as long as your car has been maintained well, you shouldnt have a problem with high mileage. a bunch of people here have it on their cars with mileage. 
if you are concerned do a compression/leakdown test and see where your at.


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

what are good compression number/ leakdown numbers to see?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (red97k2golf)*

I am wanting to say 180/180/180/185 if my memory serves me right.


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_I am wanting to say 180/180/180/185 if my memory serves me right.

Dam i got 177 on one cylinder and 155 on another still have to do the other two so this doesnt look good for me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

to all stg II only.....
wen you put your new gasget to lower the comp. is your timming dead on or is it off a bit..
ex: your flywheel is at "0" and on the cam sproclet it's not on the"0.T"
it's off a 1/2 toth is that normal.
i'm thinking of the head is a bit hier then b4 it's not dead on ?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
Tong's ride is setup exactly the same basic way as the mk3 bbm kit. The throttle body is before the charger. They should sound exactly the same.









crazy , man .... ive heard it and it sound NOTHING like my car


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

The thicker head gasket moves your timing off half a tooth, you may want an adjustable cam gear to compensate.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_
crazy , man .... I've heard it and it sound NOTHING like my car 

I haven't heard his, so I'm only assuming. Theoreticaly it would be the same if all the components were the same. I believe that he is still running cis so the metering plate stuff may change the sound. It still should be closer to the silenced kit than the unscilenced coraddo kit.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_The thicker head gasket moves your timing off half a tooth, you may want an adjustable cam gear to compensate.

eney other whant to give me there experiance on this plz...


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Yeah the timing is just a tiny bit off. I've never had much luck getting it dead on perfect even before the upgrade, FWIW.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

i read somewhere that if you resurface the head and bring it closer, you need to retard the cam....
if you use a thicker gasket, you need to advance the cam a little bit.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

This statment is true,when I placed my Adjustable cam gear on and went to put the timming back to TDC,it was just slightly off,a adjustable cam gear will do you good, plus if I remember right I read that when you advance your timming it helps with the cooling or should say helps with less chance of Detonation and when you retard you run hotter but have better low end performance, but chances with detonation are more likely


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
I haven't heard his, so I'm only assuming. Theoreticaly it would be the same if all the components were the same. I believe that he is still running cis so the metering plate stuff may change the sound. It still should be closer to the silenced kit than the unscilenced coraddo kit.










It definitely isn't as loud as an unsilenced G60 setup .... I've ridden a few hours at a time in one of those and let's just say THANK GOD the X-flow setup is silenced !! hahaa ..... I'd go nuts with all that racket . But you could definitely hear it >no probs ! as opposed the my setup where you can barely hear the whine at idle . Of course , he is probably spinning his a bit faster . I don't know .... just heard it drive into a parking lot and it was instant drop jaw status .


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

What stg 2 + are you talking about? I asked about this and it is unknown, perhaps you can fill me in. are you running a smaller pulley than the stg 2 comes with? If so what size are you running?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Well Peter Tong is not just running the every day Lysholm set up,If I am correct, he is running it with a AWIC a much smaller pulley 57mm I believe and a bigger cam, I would love to see and ride in his set up, peeks my interest very much. but what BMG was saying is it's a very similar sound compared to the NOT silenced version which is extremely loud. If I had to deal with the extreme noise the G60 lysholm delivers I would go crazy, there are days I get tired of the whine in my car,but I enjoy the sound more so than get annoyed by it, so I am happy over all.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_What stg 2 + are you talking about? I asked about this and it is unknown, perhaps you can fill me in. are you running a smaller pulley than the stg 2 comes with? If so what size are you running?









The stg2+ pulley is a 62mm that i got from BBM.
I talked to John.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_This statment is true,when I placed my Adjustable cam gear on and went to put the timming back to TDC,it was just slightly off,a adjustable cam gear will do you good, plus if I remember right I read that when you advance your timming it helps with the cooling or should say helps with less chance of Detonation and when you retard you run hotter but have better low end performance, but chances with detonation are more likely

I have a ajustable cam gear but it's set at "0" and the "OT" mark
is slitly off .(WHAT IS YOUR SETTING AT ON THE CAM GEAR)
i'm having a misfire and it's ideling not corectly at all at hot ...
plus it's not riving proprly also







do you this it's my new injercters are bad ?


_Modified by memoryred gti at 6:30 AM 3-24-2006_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

I think I've finally decided to keep my setup and get stageDEUCE with it ( was gonna go VR ... but what's so cool about that nowadays ) . Is the St2 setup ny louder than the 1+ ? And should I just tell em to send me the 2+ pulley since I'll just be buying it anyway ? Or does John make you drop the extra dime twice ?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_I think I've finally decided to keep my setup and get stageDEUCE with it ( was gonna go VR ... but what's so cool about that nowadays ) . Is the St2 setup ny louder than the 1+ ? And should I just tell em to send me the 2+ pulley since I'll just be buying it anyway ? Or does John make you drop the extra dime twice ?

there is no extra to get the stg2+ he just replace stg2 by the shg2+
pulley and it's a 62mm.
but now with the stg 2 in place i can't get the "OT" to line in correctly
it's off by a 1/2 touth...and it's idole ruff i hope some one with stg2 
help me out and tell me what is the setting on the cam gear is....
probleme is more wen the car is HOT.


_Modified by memoryred gti at 9:20 AM 3-24-2006_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_there is no extra to get the stg2+ he just replace stg2 by the shg2+
pulley and it's a 62mm....

Awesome news . I'd hate to have to spend an extra 75bones for another pulley and have an entire set of useless pulleys !! lol .


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

try it half a tooth off in the other direction and see how it works. My car runs fine a little bit off and I can't believe that it's making that big of a difference for you. Perhaps there is something else wrong?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Well Stg 2 is slightly different in sound, but that's due to the air being pushed into the intake and the charger being spun faster with the smaller pulley, I'm sure John would get you a dea lif you bought the stg 2 kit,as far as the pulley goes, They are all the same price for the most part, just ask it wouldn't hurt, I'm going to be looking into this myself. 
Thanks for the info MemGTI..


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

the "OT" mark on the cam gear is juste a 1/2 touth to the right of the 
"OT" mark on the head ...so your saying if i put it 1/2 touth to the
left it will run beter ...


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

is your distributor right on? if the cam is off by 1/2 a tooth that wont do anything...but if your cam is off 1/2 your distributor is off 1/2 the other way, thats a "full" tooth. What about your crank? is that on? There's more to timing than just the cam....


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (DigitalK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigitalK* »_is your distributor right on? if the cam is off by 1/2 a tooth that wont do anything...but if your cam is off 1/2 your distributor is off 1/2 the other way, thats a "full" tooth. What about your crank? is that on? There's more to timing than just the cam....

distridutor is on the mark(1 cel) and flywheel is on the "o" mark
but the cam it off 1/2 tooth is that right 
i got the low camp. head gasket on the motor can that make a differance or not....with or without the head gasket do's it supose to line up dead center ?


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

it should run fine if thats the case.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (DigitalK)*

i think the ECU is able to compensate for the timing being off 1-2 teeth.. but dont quote me.


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

2 teeth may not sound alot but it's quite a bit.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_i think the ECU is able to compensate for the timing being off 1-2 teeth.. but dont quote me.

yeh 2 is alot but i'm having 1/2 teeth not more
did some one with OBD1 got a stg2 chip with the kit your you still use
stg1 chip for the stg2 kit ? 


_Modified by memoryred gti at 5:04 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Not to change the subject, but awhile back I was wondering about the rolling weight of my car. I got it on a scale today and it was 3275 with me in it. That's without cleaning it out at all, full stereo install etc. So yeah it's pretty heavy.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

i dont know if the word is "compensate" but the car will run rough with the cam being off 1-2 teeth. mine isnt a mk3 but it ran rough cause its like being retarded or advanced.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I was thinking about going to the dump and weighing my car, I'm really curious to know how much it weighs as of now.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

eney one running stg2 with a obd1.
i'd like to know what you got with your stg2.
did you got new set of injecters? or you still got the oem one.
and did you got a stg2 chip with th kit ?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you have received he new chip that supposed to help further performance and erase some of the codes that show up.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

bump


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

There is no stg 2 + There is a stg two but not a + and it runs the 63mm pulley good for 12+ PSI


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

ok then, i got a 62mm pulley ..


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_There is no stg 2 + There is a stg two but not a + and it runs the 63mm pulley good for 12+ PSI

That's interesting since I have an email in my inbox from Jon that says 2+ is available with software.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_
That's interesting since I have an email in my inbox from Jon that says 2+ is available with software.

that what i'm geting i got the 62mm pulley and i'm whaiting to get the
software...i don't know if it's the same software is the stg2 or it's a new
one for the sgtg2+


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Hey John,

Ok I am hearing about this STG 2 + what's this all about?

I have no idea, we did a stage I+

also which pulley is it that the mk3 uses while running the Supercharger. Is it the 66mm or the 63mm pulley, I'm a little confused on which it is, and rumor has it that the stg 2 + is a 62mm but yet you mentioned to me in a past email that you did not have a 62mm pulley, 

Stage II is 63mm
The next size down that we stock is 57mm or stage III


I guess main questions for you are: Is there a stg 2 +?

Not that we have ever sold.

,If so what size pulley is used. And what size pulley is ran for the already stg 2 set up? Thanks John talk to you again soon, best to you. Johnny

Thanks again
John Betz
BBM


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

-----Original Message-----
From: Erik DeTroye [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, December 23, 2005 7:55 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Xflow SC upgrade
Howdy.
I've got the StageII kit installed and it's running well. I also put in
a 
water injection system. Is there a stageII+ pulley and software that I
could 
get? 
Any info appreciated,
-------------------------
Yes, I have the pulleys.
I am in the process of testing some new software this week.
Just shoot me a call and I'll get it going for you.
Sincerely, John Betz
CEO


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Well not saying any of you are making up stories, but I was told one thing and read another, so hope John himself can set the facts straight about the STG2+ Pulley and software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I'm planning on getting the 2+ and the billet maf housing, so I hope it does indeed exist


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Well not saying any of you are making up stories, but I was told one thing and read another, so hope John himself can set the facts straight about the STG2+ Pulley and software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There is a stage I+
Maybe this is where we got confused, including myself.
We did start stage II out with a 66mm pulley on our test car.
The stage II is a 63mm pulley the next size that we have is 57mm and this is for 15+ psi at stage III


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

so it's a 63mm not 62...ok more boost then the 66mm....and by the way this sounds ther will be a stgIII


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Thank you for clearing that up john,Now we all know where we stand. also to note, You guys just running stg 1/stg 1+ Stg 2 is a lot of fun when running even more boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

who's got their stageIII installed?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

its not out yet, last time i spoke w/ john he said it might be delayed a month or so..


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

Anyone running a FMIC or a side mount? I hooked up VAG-COM and my intake temps were outrageous- 60 degrees celsius or 140 F. My friend that has a front mount on a apr stage 3+ A4 has running intake temps of 17 celsius or 62 F.
I know BBM is releasing the stage III kit eventually but I was wondering if anyone has pics or stats on their setup. Dual intercooling would be really sweet, stage 3 and a side mount from a 1.8t.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Well there has been lots of talk about trying to cool this charger down, but i don't know of anyone who has really tried to accomplish it.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

well, there is atleast one guy who is trying to accomplish it, and when he does he owes me a sick AWIC


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerealkilla* »_I have a question what is a good compression rate. I did a compression test on 2 cyclinders last night and one was 170psi and the other cyclinder was 155 psi. Is that good or is the 155 psi cyclinder going bad. Any info on this would be great. I will be testing the other two cyclinders on Monday. Thanks.

idk man...my worst cylinder holds 205.......the best is 210 or something like that and the rest range in between......
Id say my motor is ready for some BOOST


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Dave926)*

Here's a long shot, but does anyone have an extra "lower tube" lying around? This is the one that is bolted to the charger heading up towards the manifold. I've got some cutting to do and I'd like to have an extra one. John doesn't have any extra at BBM.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Why would you cut the lower tube? Thinking of going FMIC? I do know that John has the newer style cast outlets available. They would work very well for a fmic. BTW they look like this but flipped to point the other way.








^^^G60 setup^^^



_Modified by BMGFifty at 4:04 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yeah, I am trying a front mount, well a Saab side mount. I talked to John about that outlet and it would work great but it's 150 bucks. I'd really hate to pay that much for that small of a piece.


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_
idk man...my worst cylinder holds 205.......the best is 210 or something like that and the rest range in between......
Id say my motor is ready for some BOOST









Ok whats the proper way to test the compression. I put the compression tool in the cyclinder and turn the key. How many times do you pump that gas. I pumped it like 7 times? Grrrr I will have to do it again cause I think i didnt do it correct. I hope those numbers of mine where because I didnt do it right because I really want to boost it with the BBM but absolutely want to make sure my engine will hold it. Any other test I can run to see if my engine will hold up? I have 80k miles on it. Thanks for the help.

PS: Hookedup4door I registered for Drunkdubs but cant long on are you having this issue?


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

No, I've been on it just fine. You should have received an email to finalize your registration.


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_No, I've been on it just fine. You should have received an email to finalize your registration.

recieved an email saying i had a private message lol but cant log on to see it


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Any thoughts on how to properly do a compression test hookedup4door?


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

Sorry, I've never tried to do one. I'll get in touch with Justin about you not being able to log on.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

do you have a bentley? It tells you on page 15a-2 how to do a compression and a leakdown test.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerealkilla* »_
recieved an email saying i had a private message lol but cant log on to see it
















Justin said you should be registered now. Try again with the password you registered with.


----------



## cerealkilla (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_do you have a bentley? It tells you on page 15a-2 how to do a compression and a leakdown test.

Dont have one but need to get one thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

You know withthat outlet,and the PWR innercooler I am sure it can be done.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (cerealkilla)*

With that low of miles you would be fine running the kit, I mean yeah it's good to double check your set up, but really, you just got that baby broke in. best of luck to you.


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Yeh well my daily driver shat the bed so im selling my setup.... ABA DIGI1 Somebody put it in a good home.....








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2539176


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

TT Race header for sale guys, has a flex pipe on it as well,makes a difference in power, I just don't care for the extra noise it makes. $250.00 shipped less than 6 months old $425.00 +35.00 = 460.00 bucks if you were thinking about buying one from TT. Thought I would give you guys the option first before I put it on Ebay.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey if any of you guys are looking for a TT Race header let me know I have one up for sale. 250.00 shipped to your door, has flex pipe welded onto it as well to help prevent your header from cracking. let me know if interested


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

bump with that idea


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Did anyone else feel the need of a better intake? Well it's a serious thing now with USRT,They have got many pictures and idea's are going to be running,perhaps soon real soon we will be able to see a intake that will help put down much better power.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

The intake is not as important on supercharged applications. The real importance is in keeping the charge cool. Do that before you even consider changing the intake.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

are you referring to the intake manifold or the intake as in the air filter/tube? it would def be cool to be able to run a SRI with the blower, but with stage3 youll be forced to use the BBM intake manifold/intercooler anyway so theres no point for me. on another note, i got me a fleabay mk4 vr6 cold air intake for $34 shipped. its actually a pretty nice aluminum piece...looks identical to an AEM but its probably not as sturdy. i mainly wanted the CAI just to replace the regular plastic intake tubing and make engine bay look a little nicer.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Pry)*

Thought I'd share that I got over 300 miles on a tank of gas this week. It seems like I'm getting better gas mileage the more miles I put on the charger.








And speaking of cooling issues, my Saab 900 sidemount i/c is on it's way along with some 2.5" piping. I should have an interesting cooling setup very shortly.


----------



## pdxdubbin (Apr 12, 2006)

I've sort of combed through the forums and haven't found the answer to this...maybe I missed it.
Anywho the S/C...anything you could tell me. What other mods make it better...reliability etc.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (pdxdubbin)*

It's pretty darn reliable as it comes. There are a few things that I would look at first. 
The 020 transmission does not like power, stock or not. It would be good to upgrade the diff rivets to bolts or put a quaife or peloquin in.
You might as well do a clutch when your down there. 
Head studs are a good idea if your going with the stage 2 setup. 
Engine mounts are also very helpful . Don't get them too stiff or you will be annoyed every day when you can't see out your mirrors. 
This setup is pretty good on stock motors. I have no worries with my car and I drive the piss out of it.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well as you know many ideas have been thrown in the air for our set ups. Having a better intake that allows more air to be placed will only help, With the USRT intake and a WAIC there could be some good power to be had. Yes cooling the intake temps down is critical but allowing more air into the intake at a faster rate on a already Forced inductioned car would only make for a great set up. AAnd I know there have been many of us that have longed for a better intake mani and cooler intake temps.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

i wonder if swapping just the intake mani would show any gains. i know its working on N/A motors... but with f/i your still going to run the same ammount of boost. thats why the intercooler and smaller pulley are just about it for us 8v guys. forged pistons maybe, other than that its time for more valves if you want to flow any more air. or am i just


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Remember that the supercharger is fixed displacement. It only pumps so much air. It's not like a turbo that can spin a bit faster to equalize the boost. If the engine is more efficent it will be more responsive, but at the max, the supercharger will limit the flow. It's not a bad thing, just different. You can always swap pulleys and make more boost and flow, plus it is much cheaper than the manifold.
That being said, I think it would be an interesting mod to do. It would most likely increase power and make it run better off boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw this is purely theory, but I think it's pretty sound. I encourage people to tell me otherwise. 


_Modified by BMGFifty at 11:51 PM 4-12-2006_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well even though the supercharger has a limit to the air that is passed through our intakes, it's still restricted with that hunk of metal the x flow calls an intake manifold, So by allowing the forced air that is being forced into the intake with little restriction will gain more power, just as if you have a medrel bent exhaust or if you didn't. So again this is why with the USRT mani the path of air travel is less and has maximum flow to allow that supercharged air to do it's job, This is why most of you have heard of people port matching thier intakes to allow the air to flow better to gain some ponies I know on NA cars they have seen up to 16 WHP gained just buy having a better intake and cam, check out this link http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2304070


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

300 Miles on a tank!?!?! Whoa, I've been getting 20 to 21 mpg average. I milked it one time and got 23!!! Is this because I took out the cat?...








About running a front mount. I wanna get the G-60 setup outlet because it runs the other way. It would make routing intercooler tubing soo much easier. It would be set up just like a corrado.


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 5:14 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Well, you do have stage 2 compared to my stage 1+ so maybe that could make a difference. Also I just changed my tranny fluid over to sychromesh making things a little smoother. I'm anxious to see what my mpg will be on a full tank since changing the fluid. 
And as for the intercooler, mine is going to be located down by the horns where that inlet on the side is. I'll have to relocate a couple things but both of the pipes will be going down that one side.


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm in the process of tuning my car and I am curious as to what everyone is running for their fuel pressure and air fuel ratio at idle & under boost.
-thanks in advance


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

I believe that 14-15 around idle and 12 ish on boost should be good. 
I don't know what the FPR guys are running for fuel pressure. I guess you will have to mess around with it.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Around 81psi for fuel pressure and in the 11.9 area at around 12 psi of boost


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

i would hate to be the bearer of bad news but the usrt sri wouldnt fit because of the siz of the s/c and sri. both pecies are pretty big and if there was a way to overlam them then it would work because the pipe that come out of the s/c after the tb would conect to the sri but getting the sri to fit would be hard. maybe if you relocate the alterator and have the usrt or hkk make a sri that has the runners slated donwards and are longer to go underneth the s/c it would work and there would be a really good gain on the top end. but to buy a sri off the self it wont fit with the s/c there


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Thanks for the response, but are you really running 81 psi on a stage 1 setup, or any setup? I am right around 50 psi right now and on the BEGI directions they reccomend 48-50 psi to start. I also run lean right before boost comes on, does anyone run a better fuel pump?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*

Well it is in the talks to custom make one for the S/C set up.. If they did make one to work though wouldn't you want to get one? As for me all projects are going to be put on hold, I personally would like to buy a Rabbit and go another route other than the mk3, This is something I will do in the future but as for now, no major mod's or projects for me.
Are there any other people out there besides myself that lose sleep have stress and make the home life a little more difficult than it should be just because of your car? I swear I think of my car every moment I can, and what I can do to it and what else could be done or what could I do next, it's killing me slowly guys I swear. If there was a weekly meet for guys who have the problems I do with always wanting to do something car related I would go, but would it be for the help or would it be for the stories of car related issues? I've take the first step though I admit it I am over obsessed with cars and mod's.







truly feeling the need to







and then have a few


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I used to obsess about what next to do with my car. Then I realized I've taken it as far as I reasonably can, and it's going to stay the way it is. It's too heavy to be fast, but it's a lot quicker than it was, and that's not bad. Handles better too. Whenever the clutch goes, I may put a Peloquin in, but otherwise...blah. 
I'd still like a GTI or Rabbit project, but really dont' have the time. 
The only thing I've been obsessing over lately is Ducati or Triumph


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

hey guys!
i was suppose to get one of these chargers but something came up and now i am have a turbo on our good old 2.0aba... 
i have few things for sale if anyone is interested. i have:
1 -header(bosal performance)








1 set - 2.0 extrude honed upper and lower intake manifolds that fit on either obd1 or obd2!
2 sets - obd2 upper and lower intake manifolds that you can buy and mod to your liking! 
i think few other things that i cant think of atm! let me know!
figure giving you guys first dibs before i post them up for sale in the for sale section!
there was a major difference i felt w. the extrude honed manifolds over the stock! car was alot more responsive and was VERY happy to be in the high RPM range... i am sure it is nowhere near the USRT or HKK manifold flow but it is a definate improvement! i wish i could have kept it when i went turbo!(used mk4 intake setup for easier routing of pipes. Also the manifold is portmatched to gaskets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Maverik869 at 11:45 AM 4-16-2006_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Well you will have to let us know what type of Turbo your running and what kinda power and tq you get with it.keep us updated on the install, best to you.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Well you will have to let us know what type of Turbo your running and what kinda power and tq you get with it.keep us updated on the install, best to you.

t3 super 60 garrett, 2.5" dp, atm stock cat w. magnaflow cat back(for sale because i am upgrading to 3" dp back







), C2 42# software, running daily at 15-16psi
















pics of car can be found here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2551872


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

What kit did you use?
How does the motor seem to be responding to the turbo?


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

well if usrt is making a sri to fit the bbm kit that would be freakin sick! yeah and im right there with you about thinking about my car all the time. i pretty much eat drink and sleep cars. its really bad and its starting to take over my school work which is bad.
help me
i think i need to go to caraloics anyoums CAA. (sorry for the spelling)


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Killzone2142) Maverik*

Yeah, the hole car obsession has really gotten out of control. I feel like the only way I will stop being so obsessed about making my car a repectable ride with in my self will just to get rid of the car al together and stay away, but I can't see myself doing such a thing.
Your car looks very nice, I love four doors, I wish I had a four door to roll around in. I can't wait to be pushing 15 psi out of my car, I'm sure it's a blast to drive.one thing you have over us charger guys is you get a little better gas I'm sure with the Turbo, I wish I could stay out of boost at times, I can but I would be taken off really slow, Are you running a FMIC? If USRT can make a set up for the bbm charger set up I would be all over it running a AWIC.


----------



## a2Coupe2a (Jan 4, 2006)

wow 24 pages!! Welcome me to the group







ive had the kit for a year, but im just now getting around to putting it on



















_Modified by a2Coupe2a at 1:24 AM 4-18-2006_


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Killzone2142) Maverik (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Your car looks very nice, I love four doors, I wish I had a four door to roll around in. I can't wait to be pushing 15 psi out of my car, I'm sure it's a blast to drive.one thing you have over us charger guys is you get a little better gas I'm sure with the Turbo, I wish I could stay out of boost at times, I can but I would be taken off really slow, Are you running a FMIC? If USRT can make a set up for the bbm charger set up I would be all over it running a AWIC.

thanx... ummm... i get about high teens and low 20mpg if not 20mpg... car atm runs very rich since it has some minor issues... i am intercooled right now...







if you look close enough you will see it... not a FMIC... but a SMIC. its not bad, but could be better! i cant go FMIC since i dont have space for it! (Eurorad support + Turbo setup = NO SPACE FOR FMIC! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) but its ok, i want a sleeper setup!
right now i can drive the car in vaccume all i want, i have romped on few cars that thought it was just a little tuner car and nothin else, boy were they in for surprize!







1st and second gear are nothin but wheel spin! once i got it upto 18psi and it was even spinning in 3rd w. all season tires! i have to turn it down, but cant until i do my exhaust(running of the internal wastegate at 15-16psi)


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Very sweet, So are you running stock internals? and what are the numbers your making with this set up? I know I am at about 215 with all I have on my car,but need to dyno it just to confirm those numbers and thats at the crank, God can't wait to cool my set up down and run more boost,hate the gas prices, but will be fun.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (a2Coupe2a)*

what set up are you running... i have been thinking about a bbm.... i have an a2 2.o


----------



## a2Coupe2a (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_what set up are you running... i have been thinking about a bbm.... i have an a2 2.o









Xflow set up specially pieced together for digi, mildly rebuilt g60 block, corrado digi harness and ecu, tt stage 3 chip, tt 268 260 cam, lightend flywheel with act hd clutch and some other here n there type stuff.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (a2Coupe2a)*

Welcome to the crowd. There is a drive comming up if your not aware of it, leaving Tacoma May 13th for more info IM me


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

well, I don't think the G-60 charger outlet will work. Our intake manifolds come to close to that side of the charger casing. My buddy abd I are gonna try a intercooler with both in and out on the same end tank. Stage III and stand alone coming this fall!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_hey guys!
i was suppose to get one of these chargers but something came up and now i am have a turbo on our good old 2.0aba... 
i have few things for sale if anyone is interested. i have:
1 -header(bosal performance)








1 set - 2.0 extrude honed upper and lower intake manifolds that fit on either obd1 or obd2!
2 sets - obd2 upper and lower intake manifolds that you can buy and mod to your liking! 
i think few other things that i cant think of atm! let me know!
figure giving you guys first dibs before i post them up for sale in the for sale section!
there was a major difference i felt w. the extrude honed manifolds over the stock! car was alot more responsive and was VERY happy to be in the high RPM range... i am sure it is nowhere near the USRT or HKK manifold flow but it is a definate improvement! i wish i could have kept it when i went turbo!(used mk4 intake setup for easier routing of pipes. Also the manifold is portmatched to gaskets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Maverik869 at 11:45 AM 4-16-2006_

any takers?
exturde honed manifolds i will sell for 200+shipping
header for 200+shipping
75+shipping for hte other obd2 manifolds
let me know!


----------



## chapmandpk (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

was wondering if you or anyone else knows of anyboby running a stage 3...I'm considering it but really want to talk to someone about it and what they have experienced with it, and how well the stock internals do with the stage 3. 
are there any drives in July?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (chapmandpk)*

So far as I know, the stageIII still isn't shipped, tho it was paid for by all these people in december for March shipping. I'm sure if they had it on, they would be talking about it. I'm glad I didn't drop the money on it. 5 Months is a long time to tie up $1200 for nothing.


----------



## chapmandpk (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

hmmmm....didnt know that they hadn't shipped out. I think I'll make a trip down to oregon and talk to em' when I get home from Iraq.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (chapmandpk)*

They have pushed back the third stg release again, but if you wanted to inner cool the set up they told me that I could get thier FMIC AND A MK4 intake mani and would work very well, but there is a list of things you need if you go with a mk4 intake, as far as valve cover assesories and ect.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

sweeeeet


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

I am running a little lean before boost on my stage 1 setup I believe this is due to my old & inadequate fuel pump. I was wondering who makes a good aftermarket pump?
-thanks


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

How lean are we talking here? I think a bad fuel pump would go lean while on boost.


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I dont think the fuel pump is shot it just might need a little help from an aux. pump. walbro maybe?? I idle in the 14's & after I give it a little gas I hit 15 to 16 before boost & then I am fine(in btw 13-11). When I let off the throttle completely(when coming to a full stop) the A/F reads very lean & then goes right back to normal but I'm not sure if that is ok.
-as always I appreciate the advice


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

I'm still not convinced that it is the pump. My stock one works just fine. If your going to replace it just get a stock one. Your running an fpr correct?
When you let off the throttle before coming to a stop the injectors shut off completly. It is totally normal for it to read very lean.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

Well befoe you go getting a fuel pump, know that our pumps on these cars are pretty damn good. When is the last time you changed your fuel filter, it's located near the passengers side rear tire, held on with a braket two nuts, if you got some blockage in the line you could run into some of these problems your talking about, nut as BMG says it is normal for the car to read lean when you let off the throttle.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

The 10 of us that got in on the manifold (stage 3) didn't pay 1200, we got it for 1050 or 1099, and we only put 700 down on it until it ships. Hopefully soon, but I'm using mine for a turbo setup that should be finished around when the intercooler actually shows up. 
I have a mk4 manifold and all parts associated to make it work, but I really want to get the air to water asap as I will have maybe 6 inches of piping from my turbo to the throttle body, I will have no lag.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Thought I'd share what I've been up to this morning.
























It's not quite finished yet. I haven't done the duct work coming up from underneath yet so it's not really cooling anything down right now. I've also got a little more trimming to do and I need to replace that red coupling with another hump coupling and that should be about it. It doesn't look like i've lost much, if any psi. I haven't maxed it out yet to check but it looks pretty close to what I was getting before.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Huh ! Pretty damn nifty mang . 
Took mine to the dyno today . Stage1+ and it is running decent 85% of the time BUT today it was playing games with me . I was going dead at @4-5K RPM and it would pick back up like nuthing happened a sec later . Of course , as soon as I decided to hike it home ... she cleared up . ?!?!?!?


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

that's strange. With it running right you should be around 165whp with stage 1+.


----------



## a2Coupe2a (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_that's strange. With it running right you should be around 165whp with stage 1+.

what are the stage 2 people running right now?? what seems to be the average? Im curious what i will hit running this charger on my g60 block


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_that's strange. With it running right you should be around 165whp with stage 1+.

I've had issues with mine from day 1 ... so 152 makes me giggle !! lol . But like I said > it was acting quirky all morn , I dyno'd , then on the trip home it cleared up . I'm still ****** around with it , but I'm happy with the results today ( considering ) .


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

maybe you need the latest chip from BBM ?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Yeah > I gotta call "my fault" on that one , too . I have it , just been too lazy to install it







. I could also use a new O2 sensor ( which is ALSO in the trunk ready to install ) I just need to get off me arse and do the work . I've been busy doin ither useless things like slapping on new shoes and rolling the fendaz . See !! ......


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

I'm running stg two and at times my car falls out at 4k and 5k and picks right back up like nothing happened, I bought a new fuel filter for the damn thing, I noticed it's never been changed 138k on her too, so it's time, next will be a new D-cap and new 8mm wires, I have some 8mm wires but ne of the boots are ripped and I don't like that, I may sell them for dirt cheap because of jus that, wires work fine though.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

That turned out pretty nice.

_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_Thought I'd share what I've been up to this morning.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_That turned out pretty nice.


Thanks, I think what I am going to do is temporarily run some tubing coming up from underneath until I get a 300zx hood scoop to put on. I'm also planning on building a heat shield/box of some kind.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

that is a nice little setup. Is that a saab intercooler?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_maybe you need the latest chip from BBM ?

Is there a new StageII chip?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (smetzger)*

there was a "re-vision" one


----------



## chapmandpk (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

thought this might help with your scoop project
http://www.estrictlyforeign.co...D=549


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (chapmandpk)*

Thanks zobra, yeah it's a saab 900 ic. 

_Quote, originally posted by *chapmandpk* »_thought this might help with your scoop project
http://www.estrictlyforeign.co...D=549


I've thought about a vent in the fender but for how the intercooler is facing I think it would be more beneficial to have air blowing down on top of it. Then the hot air could escape down underneath the ic.


----------



## JustAPhase (Apr 19, 2006)

What about a scoop like a Z31 300ZX? Make it like an inch high if that (So its not very noticable), just to get some air flow to it.


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I changed the fuel filter 700 miles ago & had injectors cleaned. My A/F is spot on after boost comes on, but a little before boost I hit 15's & 16's. I thought that was a little lean but please correct me if Im wrong. That is why I thought it might be related to the fuel pump.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JustAPhase)*



JustAPhase said:


> What about a scoop like a Z31 300ZX? QUOTE]
> That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## a2Coupe2a (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_Thanks zobra, yeah it's a saab 900 ic. 

I've thought about a vent in the fender but for how the intercooler is facing I think it would be more beneficial to have air blowing down on top of it. Then the hot air could escape down underneath the ic.


im going to be trying a similar set up - i was thinking of putting louvers in my hood


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_Thought I'd share what I've been up to this morning.
























It's not quite finished yet. I haven't done the duct work coming up from underneath yet so it's not really cooling anything down right now. I've also got a little more trimming to do and I need to replace that red coupling with another hump coupling and that should be about it. It doesn't look like i've lost much, if any psi. I haven't maxed it out yet to check but it looks pretty close to what I was getting before.


*There is more than a good chance that this set up will seize your blower*
Your motor moves a ton when you drive.
Your cooler is sitting on the unit body and not able to move with the compressor.
Basically you can not pull or tug or put weight on the outlet of the charger like this.
*It will distort the compressor and it will be toast.*
*I would not recommend running this configured like this at all.*
Please call me if you would like to discuss this in further detail.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Those are hump couplers that I am using and the engine and the charger is able to move seperately from the cooler. I'll give you a call though to talk it over.
...also, the intercooler is not bolted down. There are pegs on one end of it that are being supported by the car's body but it's not bolted securely in place.


_Modified by hookedup4door at 8:10 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_Those are hump couplers that I am using and the engine and the charger is able to move seperately from the cooler. I'll give you a call though to talk it over.
...also, the intercooler is not bolted down. There are pegs on one end of it that are being supported by the car's body but it's not bolted securely in place.

_Modified by hookedup4door at 8:10 AM 4-24-2006_

Just talked to you on the phone.
Let me know if you want to discuss this more or if you need anything else.
Thanks Ryan


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Thanks John, 
So scratch this design. It looks like there's not enough room for free movement of the engine/charger. The charger will be pulled on and eventually seize.
So, my next plan, which is what I wanted to do in the first place, is to put the intercooler down by the passenger side brake vent with a couple more hump couplings. The only problem is that I'll have to re-locate the drier/receiver down there to make room for it. I've already moved one of the horns down there. At least I wont need to worry about cutting a hole in my hood now or worry about heat soak.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_there was a "re-vision" one

I called BBM up in March and they said it wasn't ready yet.
Is this fairly recent. Is this the one thats supposed to fix the CEL?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (smetzger)*

i don't know if it will fix the CEL's but i got mine like 2 weeks now.
but i got a OBD1 with a stg2 so i don't for the reste....


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

I thought they had a new chip that made the car run better, I remember they sent me a chip about 8 months ago, but since then I thought they had revised yet another one to help eliminate some code errors, but I have not got that chip yet if it is the same chip they sent me I don't know.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re:*

What kind of mileage are you guys getting on the hwy with these kits?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (kweetech)*

I get about 25-30 on the highway if i'm really nice to it. The most I ever saw was 33mpg with a clutch slipping so bad that I could barely do 60. I drive the piss out of my car in the city and get 17-22 mpg with stage 2.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (kweetech)*

Well in the city I get about 17-20 mpg and hwy not sure and thats stg ll and heavy rims and stereo set up.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

somebody around tacoma seriously needs to give me a ride. It will help me decide what im doing with my kit


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

I'll take you for a ride in it, I may be available this Thursday. I'll let you know if you have a number im me with it and I'll give you a call if I'm in the area.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

If your in Seattle I would totally give you a ride... or you can wait for my next "secret" project and get a ride then.
My secret project involves 2 camshafts.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

i was just asking john about a project like that today


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

I've been getting 230 miles out of a full tank to gas light, usually 11 gallons or so. I do a good mix of highway and city driving too.
John, can you clear up the confusion about new chips for stage 2?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Oh I want to ride lol pick me pick me.....


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

My best hiway average with the stageII would have gotten me about 400 miles for the tank. I rarely get to see a full tank thru since the instrument cluster always resets itself about every 4th start unless I drive for 15 miles or so.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_....Is this the one thats supposed to fix the CEL?....









( sorry ... had to laugh ! I've given up all hope for a CEL fix )


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Wow, if your getting that for gas milage tell me your secrete, I got that when I was stock. hat off to you


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Wow, if your getting that for gas milage tell me your secrete, I got that when I was stock. hat off to you

If you're referring to me, the secret is a 18 gallon tank


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_







( sorry ... had to laugh ! I've given up all hope for a CEL fix ) 

I'll be posting some good news for you next week.
Stay tuned


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

HOLY POOP !! SAY I AINT SO !!!!








hahaha ... awesome !!


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I'll be posting some good news for you next week.
Stay tuned









Let me guess, you just saved a bunch of money on your car insurance by switching to Geico.








I'm sure everyone here is anxiously awaiting the news.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

whats the cel?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

There was (is) a MAF high code, and a long term fuel trim rich code. The newer kits get an evap leak detection pump code. The evap code is because leaky evap systems were causing running problems. BBM decided the fix was to bypass the evap system because troubleshooting every cars system was not possible. They came out with a new MAF housing that fixes the code, I think.

Of course you won't get any of those codes since your running digi 1.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

sweet


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

wen you say new MAF housing are you talking about obd1 and obd2 kits.
mybe JOHN can shime in to let us know if the kit now comes with a 3"
MAF housing...


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

i found a video clip of my dyno ... 
so if anyone wants to know how a stg 1 sounds like here ya go ... and by the by i wasn't hittin full boost and also found out that i was at WOT ... but hey , time for a beer








http://vids.myspace.com/index....64177
its kinda of long and its starts off slow ... anywho enjoy !!!


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

is it just me or does your car sound really wrong starting up and just really wrong overall? I am not impressed








edit: I am not trying to sound rude... just observing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DigitalK at 12:12 PM 4-27-2006_


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (DigitalK)*

well i just got the S/C , fuel wasn't right and it was about 115 F out ... 
sounds a lot better now ... more to come


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I see, it just sounds shrieky... thats all


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (DigitalK)*

yea i know the engine sounds like poop ... i can hear some knocking , but that was last year 
i just got a new camcorder so i will taking new videos soon , 
thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Anyone know what size pulley is going on stage III? Is it the 57mm? I figure if I get my system intercooled sufficiently it should be safe enough to run stage II with a smaller pulley like 57mm.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

I think it may even be a 55mm pulley, at least that is what I have coming... oh know I may have said too much.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well i'm running a 45mm pulley and going to run 8's in the quarter mile lol. Just kidding of course. I think the original thought on pulley size for stg 3 was a 57mm


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

My newest project. I did a quick preview image with my cell phone to give you a hint a what is coming.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

i have an extra 16v sitting in my garage right now, and i can get a rocco manifold too


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

That motor is waiting for me to come get it lol.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Now you've done and said to much lol, now we both need to get these swaps completed. will be a nice set up when complete though .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Don't go giving everything away Jon. I don't want people to know my evil plans.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Now you've done and said to much lol, now we both need to get these swaps completed. will be a nice set up when complete though .

all 3 of us


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

Why is it that all three of us are in WA? Must be the time difference.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Why is it that all three of us are in WA? Must be the time difference. 

It's cause we on the east coast are waiting for words of success or failure before we throw or money into the fire !! We don't have to do it 1st > we only have to do it better !!!

hahah ... only kidding of course ! I was sure that someone would've run a mkIV manifold and piped a front mount in by now ?!?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Well I guess you sumed up who is the leaders and who are the followers,lol. I understand not wanting to throw money away,Hell that would just be stupid. I am sure BMGfifty has looked into this set up over and over again before he decides to concor this swap.But you doing it better lmao Want a challenge??? haha Oh it's on now.....
( TO: BMGFIFTY )
Not to worry my friend, I have said nothing,when you pull this one off, you will be the man.As far as all three of us being in Washington at the same time well damn that's just "what it is" lol you may be the first to do this swap using the BBM kit, but I will be second garunteed. I just have to get my car resprayed now and then will be time to do the swapping... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to get this car resprayed though."House Of Colors" paint all the way, should look sweet when it's done, down side I wil lose my ride for two weeks


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Opps as I read this I meant to say you sumed up who ARE the followers.And he has looked into this before he will concur it. And I guarantee to be the second to do this swap. Why I had to correct my self on this thread who knows lol.....


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Have you did another dyno since then? Did I hear that video corect? 128 at the hub/wheel YIKES.... HEAT SOAK or not something is not right..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_My newest project. I did a quick preview image with my cell phone to give you a hint a what is coming.









The 16V lower Intake manifold may hit the Lysohlm unit.I was hoping to get some help from you guys but where exactly are you mounting the ABA alternator to?Where the AC condensor was?If so can someone please grab a snapshot for me.
Thanks.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The 16V lower Intake manifold may hit the Lysohlm unit.I was hoping to get some help from you guys but where exactly are you mounting the ABA alternator to?Where the AC condensor was?If so can someone please grab a snapshot for me.
Thanks.

from what i have heard you just need to grind the lower half of the manifold back a little so the lysholm can seat right, im 99% sure you can use the normaly xflow bracket/alt location. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by a2coupe2a_ at 1:12 PM 5-1-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I did a test fit and it's pretty close. Since I don't need the cold start rail it will be ground off to make up the extra space. It's going to be close. I may have to do some modification with the old persuader to get it to fit. I will be retaining all of my accessories including a/c.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

well on page 17 or so ... there are the dyno numbers 
i believe it was 136 hp and 128 tq ... can't remember and to lazy to check hehe 
but since then i fixed the fuel and the boost leak i had at the time, so i hope to re-dyno soon ... but again ... lazy


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Well I really hope you get my hp out of your kit than that, you will have tp keep us posted, I plan to Dyno here really soon myself.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

did you check w. BBM about using this charger on a 16v head? dont they make a 16v kit?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Is anyone else getting three engine codes with stage 2? I know one is from not running a cat. I'll have to scan it again to get the numbers.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

yea i know the car has been running stronger since then, cuz i saw that at about 3 - 4 psi when it was being dynoed ... after tha ti found that boost leak and that i wasn't hitting WOT ... so i really want to dyno again


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

i just purchase the bbm charger stage 2 for my 98 mk 3 jetta hope to 
start working on this weekend since i have the head off gonna p&p
the head. also willl be re-coding the ecm so i can run without the air
pump & hope to finally get a header for it


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (VENTOGT69)*

Schweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I feel like I've been neglecting my car. Month or so ago, the cat clogged up so I removed it and put in a pipe, but the joint didn't seal so it leaks and is loud as hell. So I mostly drove my truck, except for going to work. Now I got my Ducati and I'm riding that every minute I'm not sleeping or eating. My car is just sitting with a slowly deflating battery, and basically a complete exhaust leak at the downpipe. Poor ol thing needs some excercise








It's no fun drivin it if you can't hear the whine over the open exhaust


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

ok, well I scanned it again, and I've been getting P 1127 Manufacturer Controlled air/fuel, and also MAF or VAF High input. the third is P 0440 but thats just the "no cat" code.
Could I have a bad MAF that has been causing me to run rich? Anyone else running into these problems?


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_ok, well I scanned it again, and I've been getting P 1127 Manufacturer Controlled air/fuel, and also MAF or VAF High input. the third is P 0440 but thats just the "no cat" code.
Could I have a bad MAF that has been causing me to run rich? Anyone else running into these problems?

running rich... check your maf, coolant temp sensor, and your o2 sensor. If by any chance you took out the o2 sensor when you deleted the cat thats your problem.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

The problem is that FI cars are supposed to run rich to prevent high temps and increase power. The factory system doesn' t like the fact that it does. For the most part, it is unavoidable with aftermarket super/turbo chargers. The MAF problem is normally delt with by a larger maf. 
Are you running the factory maf or the larger billet one?


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

i was speaking from my experience with n/a cars. It would def. rather run rich then lean on an fi car for sure


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

For sure. I like my car rich and my girlfriend even richer...get her to pay for drinks.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Ok, here is the good news.
We have teamed up with one of the best and most respected chip tuners out there.
The new chip is really really nice.
Free updates for all past customers are coming soon.
Of course we are even paying for the shipping.
All new kits purchased ship with the new software.
I'm just waiting for the final file now.
Thanks for your patience and have a great weekend.


















_Modified by JBETZ at 3:37 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*








i love you man


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John, you the man!!!!


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

now i have more of a reason to party 
cinco de mayo hay !


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

i found out some interesting info - i actually have the first digi kit that was ever sold to the public from bbm.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well sign me up John. Can't wait to feel the car after I install the new chip. please keep us posted on when you get that last file to complete the chip. Car looks good in the picture, how about a shot of it from the front. Still have that bumper skin on it? I really like those rims, and what is the smallest size rim I can run with the G60 Girling brake upgrade done? I would think 15'' because if I am correct the calipers and rotors are pretty big on a VR6 and they came with 15'' rims right, if I am wrong please anyone correct me.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Well sign me up John. Can't wait to feel the car after I install the new chip. please keep us posted on when you get that last file to complete the chip. Car looks good in the picture, how about a shot of it from the front. Still have that bumper skin on it? I really like those rims, and what is the smallest size rim I can run with the G60 Girling brake upgrade done? I would think 15'' because if I am correct the calipers and rotors are pretty big on a VR6 and they came with 15'' rims right, if I am wrong please anyone correct me. 

stock g60 fronts you need atleast 15 - and some 15's still wont clear. But with stock calipers and whatnot most 15's will be fine


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

good work John .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep us update


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_....and what is the smallest size rim I can run with the G60 Girling brake upgrade done? I would think 15'' because if I am correct the calipers and rotors are pretty big on a VR6 and they came with 15'' rims right, if I am wrong please anyone correct me. 

From the mouth of "been there ... " >>> 15" RH Cups will not fit without spacing .


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

well i did a mock fit today. 2.0aba with a 16v head... Andy i have no idea how in the hell plan on making this work there i didnt see any room for the runners. Even if you shave it or do a custom manifold i dont see how your going to get enough clearance to make it work. BUT while i had the chance i also through together a 20v set up and... it would work. 1.8 16v bottom end, 20v head, custom intake and exhaust mani wah la







so yeah your gonna be the ginnie pig on this one, if it dosnt work i know what route im going to go.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

I was told that it would work. I think the supercharger can also come forward if needed. I also did a test fit and noticed that it would be really close. There is also a different outlet that may need to be used.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Ok, here is the good news.
We have teamed up with one of the best and most respected chip tuners out there.
The new chip is really really nice.
I'm just waiting for the final file now.


sounds like you got jeff atwood to do your chip! very smart if thats the case! if it is him, i can garantee you guys, this new chip will be the cream of the crop!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

I want one. I would be hapy with a any chip that wil give me even more power than I already have..How do you know this guy as well? Has he done some chip work for you before?, Just wondering how you know it will be the bream of the crop.. Well I can't wait.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

is anyone running a smaller belt for their stage 2? .. 
It seems like mine is slipping.. I can only get up to 5psi, then it starts to decrease in boost as the RPMs increase. At one point the belt did get a small amount of oil on it (not completely soaked, but got on a few of the pulleys) and i cleaned it off with mineral spirits hopeing it wouldnt be a problem... there is also black powder on the ribbed side which usually means slippage..
I've checked all of the vaccume lines, boost hoses, swaped the diverter with a known good one and can't think of anything else it would be.. The idler/tensioner arm is pretty close to being compeltely un-tenstioned so i was thinking if im going to get a new belt, id see if i could get the next size down if possible.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

I'll look and see what size belt I am using I bought at Napa.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

i got a smaller belt with my stg2 ....


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

The picture and discription dont show a belt for the Stage 2 upgrade. I need one that is w/ A/C if anyone has a part number.. the one i have now is contitech 6PK1440
stage 2:
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...=1181
thanks for the help guys.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

When I put on stageII I'm positive it was the same belt as stageI. The tensioner took care of the slack.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_I want one. I would be hapy with a any chip that wil give me even more power than I already have..How do you know this guy as well? Has he done some chip work for you before?, Just wondering how you know it will be the bream of the crop.. Well I can't wait.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he is the person who made the c2 chip! read about c2 software and just search and read posts about him jeff atwood aka jefnes. also he is somewhat local to me


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

This is the belt am using on my stg ll ,it's a little smaller, a bit harder to get on but it has not sliped, my other belt sliped off on me on the hyw and I had to drive home on the V belt, if you did not know you could do that guys/girls you can, you just don't have much power, Anyway here is the belt number you will need and you can get it at Napa TOP CORD V-BELT
POWER-FIT 401-7295 and for the small MICRO V-BELT 060557 both from Napa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

awesome thanks a lot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Not a problem, I recommend changing them both at the same time no matter if the belts a some what new or not, think of it as a back up belt for your car. anyway let me knwo how it turns out for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

the new belt fits nice... but i'm still having problems.
I just installed my stage 2, and took it easy on the charger for 6-700 miles or so until really getting on it, but im having problems reaching the 11-12psi I should be at...
at around 3k rpm I've got 5lbs of boost.. 
4000 rpm 4lbs of boost
5000 rpm 2-3lbs of boost
6-6500 rpm I have 1-2 lbs of boost..
has anyone else had this problem?
The car runs real good other than the boost issue.
I've checked -
- all of the vaccume lines (zip tied them all on the fittings)
- diverter valve is working (swapped it with a known good one, same problem)
- all hose clamps are tight
- air filter is clean
- bought a smaller belt, doesnt appear to be slipping (no black dust on ribbed side)
- pulley is tight, not spinning on the bolt that holds it on
anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks for your time.
Prior to stage 2, i had stage 1 for about 12k miles..


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Does it feel like it's only getting 1-2 psi at redline? Could your gauge be wrong? It seems like you've covered the basics. 
I had a loose hose clamp that would blow off the hose when it got to boost, I could only see about 5psi before it would let go. I caught on within the first mile or so of driving it. 
How tight is your tensioner? Does it still apply good tension to the belt?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yeah i do need to check the gauge, i've already had 1 go bad on me.. but it does feel like its only 1-2 lbs at redline, it gets real weak up top just like the motor wasn't boosted.
edit: the tesioner is fine, the smaller belt took up a lot of the extra slack that the stage 1 belt had with the stage 2 pulley... it's as tight as my stage 1 setup was (stage 1 pulley, and stage 1 belt)


_Modified by UncleJunk at 7:42 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Did you check your cam timing? If the cam is incorrect it could be allowing boost to blow out the exhaust. 
What about the intake gaskets?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Thanks for the suggestions.. Fixed it..














.... 10-11psi is neat











_Modified by UncleJunk at 7:21 PM 5-10-2006_


----------



## chapmandpk (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Ok I'm 90% sold on buying this kit. I just need to see it in person hear it in person and go for a ride in a car with it installed......so if anyone around Tacoma could help me out with that I would be grateful. I’ll be back on mid-tour from Iraq some time in July. I’ve been reading these threads but 27pages OMG takes a long time. I’m thinking of running this setup:
G60 brake upgrade
ACT stage 2 clutch
Lightened flywheel
Peloquin
New engine and trans mounts
Stage 1and stage 2 BBM sc kit
2.5” headers
TT 2.5” catback w/ Borla
H&R cup kit
Gauges 

Also thinking about a high flow cat but I saw on another forum that the stock cat flows just about as well as the aftermarket one. Also thinking about a wideband o2 is anyone else using one (do you think it’s really needed?). what about the fuel pump is stock good enough?
Any other recommendations?
Thanks for the help.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (chapmandpk)*

Well if your ever in the Seattle area, I would not mind given you a ride, I have that complete list of mods your looking to get except for the 2.5 exhaust due to the fact I have a GTI and can't get larger than 2.25, but running a race header from TT G60 brake upgrade, which stops awesome, and stg ll The kit is really great, and my car starts every time I get into it, very reliable. The only thing I am wanting more for this kit, is to cool it down and get even more boost, one day.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_Thanks for the suggestions.. Fixed it..














.... 10-11psi is neat









_Modified by UncleJunk at 7:21 PM 5-10-2006_


what was the problem ??


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

10-11psi for stageDeuce? I'm hitting that with 1+ ?!? Is that due to me being at sealevel ??


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Might depend on altitude. On my stage2 I only hit 11psi when it was 10degrees outside. It might depend how well your head flows though. Before I put on my 'new' head on I opened up the exhaust ports and cleaned up/polished the intake ports. AT least, I tell myself that's why


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

... the clip for my throttle cable came off..







... so it wasn't opening the TB butterfly all the way, only like 3/4 of the way max.. It's always something stupid..
i was hitting 10-11psi because i wasnt going to full redline yet.. i've hit 12psi since then, might be able to get 1psi more if i rev it out some more.. I live in Upstate NY and that boost was when it was about 60-70 degrees out..


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_... the clip for my throttle cable came off..







... so it wasn't opening the TB butterfly all the way, only like 3/4 of the way max.. It's always something stupid..
i was hitting 10-11psi because i wasnt going to full redline yet.. i've hit 12psi since then, might be able to get 1psi more if i rev it out some more.. I live in Upstate NY and that boost was when it was about 60-70 degrees out..

nice i had that same clip come out and get me some problems ... that and a boost leak and i dynoed pretty low ... 
now i hit 7-8 one stg 1


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

How do we get on the list for this new chip? E-mail John?
And is it a free upgrade or does it have to be purchased?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_How do we get on the list for this new chip? E-mail John?
And is it a free upgrade or does it have to be purchased?


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Free updates for all past customers are coming soon


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zobra 2.0* »_
How do we get on the list for this new chip? E-mail John?
And is it a free upgrade or does it have to be purchased?


you just send me 50 dollars and ill make sure you get an upgrade


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_How do we get on the list for this new chip? E-mail John?
And is it a free upgrade or does it have to be purchased?

+1
I bought stageII off a fellow vortexer and if there is an updated chip I'd like to get my hands on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

To my understanding if your a past customer they will ship the new chip out free of charge and shipping will be taken care of as well,I would use BBM'S contact information on thier website to talk about this further, or to update any information if you have moved. 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...s.php


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

i just got my charger did it come with the new chip or 
will i be getting another 1 
should be fully installed and running by tommorrow night


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (VENTOGT69)*

You should be getting another one, BBM is still waiting for a file to complete the software,at least this is my understanding, I can't wait to get that new chip though. I hope it gives even more tq and power to the car. we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Now that the weather is getting warmer how is everyones car running?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Now that the weather is getting warmer how is everyones car running?

eh , better if it was intercooled


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_
eh , better if it was intercooled









X2 and "I'm rich biotch"


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

charger is finally in 
what a monster 
woke up the car big inprovement
i little issue throttle that came with kit
not right 1 for my car


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (VENTOGT69)*

what do you mean by:
little issue throttle that came with kit
not right 1 for my car


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

We sent him the 16V Scirocco t-cable with his kit on accident.
It uses the MkIII VR cable.
His correct cable is on the way expedited.
Sorry about the cable mix up Paul.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

hows that ship coming john ... ? 
oh can i need to update my address ...


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

When is stage II going to have the chip update implemented? I would like to buy it asap.
Thanks


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_
....oh can i need to update my address ... 

+1 !! 
Moving in a few weeks .


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

i just got my charges from ups today....and man i cant wait untill tomorrow to put this bad boy in!!!!
what is the break-in time on this charger?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

There isn't really a break in time on the chargers. I say get it warm and drive it around a bit then re-check all of the hose clamps and fasteners. Just don't bounce it off the rev limiter right away like I do.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well the recomendation is xxx rpm up until xxx miles or whatever. I think nothing over 4k rpm for 500 miles


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

i also had one more question.....do the spark plugs need to be gaped or are they pregapped? and if they need to be gapped what should i gap them to?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_Well the recomendation is xxx rpm up until xxx miles or whatever. I think nothing over 4k rpm for 500 miles

That is probably a good idea, but the stage 1 pulley is so large that it's not being spun all that fast. 
Might as well stick to the instructions on this one. 

Gap the plugs at around .024"


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*BBM Stage II*

I think .028 is the stock recommended gap isnt it?
---
Hey as far as the BBM Stage 2 Cam, what are peoples impressions as far as idle qualities and rpm power range? Do you like it? Is Stage 2 Difficult to put on and are there detailed instructions?
Thanks 


_Modified by baudeparts at 9:04 AM 5-20-2006_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM Stage II (baudeparts)*

I just went according to my Bentley when putting stageII in. Idle is good. Seems a little smoother than it was with my TT260/chip combo for whatever reason.
I've previously done the cam once, and the timing belt a few times, and that's probably the scariest part if you haven't done it. Not very hard though. If you take your time and double check everything you should be fine.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: BBM Stage II (baudeparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baudeparts* »_I think .028 is the stock recommended gap isnt it?
---
Hey as far as the BBM Stage 2 Cam, what are peoples impressions as far as idle qualities and rpm power range? Do you like it? Is Stage 2 Difficult to put on and are there detailed instructions?
Thanks 


I just used a bentley... installing the gasket spacer is the hardest part.. its just a lot of labor involved for stupid little things that need to come off and get put back on, and to drain/refill the coolant and oil because I always make a mess draining the coolant.
i left the lower intake manifold on and left the exhaust manifold ON along with the downpipe... I unbolted where the cat and downpipe meet (had nice stainless bolts that i put on when i replaced my exhaust/cat)
... its pretty easy to get the head out with the downpipe on.. a lot easier than taking off all of the frozen/rusted bolts where the manifold and downpipe connect, or the head to mainfold studs.
my idle is good.. it sounds different though, you can tell it has a cam.. i think so anyway. 
good luck

edit: make sure you have a torque wrench... and read the slip that comes with the TT cam, and ARP studs if you upgraded to those too.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by UncleJunk at 1:38 PM 5-20-2006_


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

Right on. Yea ive done a cam once on a SB Chevy. But had help .Im pretty worried about getting everything right, especially the timing! Oh one question I had, how is the low end torque on this stage? Is it dramatically different from stock? 
Im thinkinking about hot tanking my head to clean it up a bit while im doing stage II. Im not sure if Its just me but I had alot of gum/sludge buildup in my valve chambers! (almost half the port was blocked!)
Thanks for the responses


_Modified by baudeparts at 9:12 AM 5-21-2006_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (baudeparts)*

Just take your time and things will go fine, just be sure to tq things down to spec. best to you.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

to install the charger it's not to bad it comes with a cd that has pic installs it's very helpful. most of it is common sence. also using a 4k trans with lightened flywheel and a 6 puck clutch.i will have pics soon

thanks john for all the help will be sending wrong cable back this week
thanxs for the fast service


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VENTOGT69)*

We are supposed to have the new files by the end of this week.
Hope to start shipping out the updated software next week.
Our data base is ready.
Please call or email us if you have an address update.
Thanks again


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Anymore news on stage III, I'd like to know if I can get it before waterfest. Or even just the intercooler without the software.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

is this a update on the obd1 or obd2 ? or both ...
i got the stg2 obd1 .....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Anymore news on stage III, I'd like to know if I can get it before waterfest. Or even just the intercooler without the software.

We are really slammed with tons of work and projects right now.
Spring is crazy around here








The stage III software is done.
The hardware needs to go into production.
Maybe it will be done by mid summer, maybe longer...maybe sooner.
I will say that the interest on this Stage III upgrade has been very low, thus a low priority for us.
We might have two deposits in the file.
Hardly enough interest to make it a top priority right now.
We do have raw mandrel bent tubes, IC cores, silicone and the software if any of you want to go with one off custom set ups.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_is this a update on the obd1 or obd2 ? or both ...
i got the stg2 obd1 .....

This is an update for OBD II only.
Thanks again


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

This is great news, Will be around the same time I will get my car back, been a week with out my car and seems like months.can't wait to see what this new chip offers. Thanks John your the man.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
This is an update for OBD II only.
Thanks again 

AHHHH hamburgers !








is there going to be a update for the odb 1 ? ? ? 
if not ... time for a


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_
AHHHH hamburgers !








is there going to be a update for the odb 1 ? ? ? 
if not ... time for a









Doesn't need one, so no update.
The OBDII has been the one that has some funky running cars in the group.


----------



## 650 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Are there any clearance issues with running the BBM setup on an aba swapped in a mk2 GTI?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (650)*

Nuthin a sawzall wont take care of !
edit: page29 pwnag3


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (650)*


_Quote, originally posted by *650* »_Are there any clearance issues with running the BBM setup on an aba swapped in a mk2 GTI?

Yes, we make some little brackets for the MkII chassis that move the radiator slightly forward.
Other than this it fits just fine.


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

MARK ME DOWN FOR STAGE 3!!
I will be purchasing stage three when its ready. Beep Beep! Great job with the excellent product and support BBM! I have rarely encountered such a willing and knowledgeable company.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (baudeparts)*

I will hopefully be buying stage I this week but I just wanted some reassurement on some questions. The problem with the software is no issue for me since im OBDI correct? Also, does the kit come with *everything* needed or am I going to need anything else. Are there any extremely difficult parts of the install requiring special tools or is it pretty straightforward? Finally, would it be a good idea to install an EGT or air/fuel ratio gague? Thanks


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

I'm pretty sure that my kit came with absolutely everything for the install. I don't think that there are any special tools either, it's pretty straightforward. If you do get an air/fuel gauge, make sure to get the more expensive wideband one. The basic narrowband that comes with the car is nothing more than a pretty lightshow.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Riddle me this , John .... 
I am assuming from your previous reply that the new chip shall rid us of the god forsaken CEL . Will this also take into account the bypassing of the coal can / evap sys ?? I know that disconnecting it will instantly throw a code on a stock car > are we going to be reconnecting the system ?


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

You may need some of this stuff to complete the install; belt tensioner tool (or use two wrenches together to get leverage on the tensioner) (8mm bolt I believe). You need basic wiring supplies, butt splices and strippers/crimpers, electrical tape or even better some shrink tubing. A 5mm hex head socket for the oil pan bolts and extension. A good grade torque wrench, a set of picks for pulling the chip. Possibly a dremel tool or small hand saw to cut away the rear plastic headlight housing to make clearance for the AC line standoff.
And of course a manual for all the torque specs


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (baudeparts)*

What wiring did you have to extend? I didn't have to touch the wiring. 
I also didn't have to cut anything. The rest of the list is right on.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Tha MAF extension is a lil' hokey ... I used the one suppiled but will be building a custom one so I can hide it better ( I also bought gold ends as opposed to the steel that the kit comes with .... BLING ) . Also , if you have e-code headlights , you cannot fit the A/C line where the adapter puts it . What I did was said screw the adapter and just pulled the line above the headlight . That looks pretty bad , but I didn't have to worry about it hitting the pulleys/belts . I plan on having custom lines run this year . 
My kit came with the wrong TB bolts . I had to go buy some from the hardware store , but it was no biggie . It came with some that were too short ( actually I think it was 8 of the same > 4 for the adaptor in to the mani and 4 for the TB ? but 4 were too short no matter how you looked at it ) . And I also had to do the VR6 MAF myself ( $300 CHA CHING ! ) But it's supposedly not necessary .


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Well I believe I dont need the VR6 MAF since I am OBD1 and I believe that if I order now I would get the new software? or is that insignificant since i'm OBD1? Thanks for the responses guys. Also, is there anything I can do to better prepare my engine for the supercharger and to get it to run 100% healthy?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

My kit came with only one harness extension, I had to extend the other on my own. not a big deal and didn't take long. Just kinda looks like crap since I used plain ol gray wire I had layin around and then taped it the whole length. I didn't even need the ac standoff bolts. The way it's put into the passat is just a little different making it unneccessary.


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

hey guys......hoping to get some help here, i installed my kit last weekend and it was running just fine, other then the thermostat i needed to fix, at idle the car is great and i have no problems.....but when i put a load on the throttle the car bucks and runs like ****......my car is OBDI......i have stage one plus and am only pushing 6lbs of boost.....and it feels like, no wait , it is definatly SLOWER then it was before.......ive played with FPR all day and have not been able to get the car to run right....any idea's? anyone else ever had this problem?
at this point i am very dissapointed with the bbm and wish i didnt have it in my car


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

have you double checked your timing? maybe you got a bad injector? or are getting a misfire in one cylinder? have you pulled any codes yet? its gota be something with your setup, wish i had more info but my car is obdII so im not real sure..


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

The RR FPR they are using is only a cheap band aid for low boost, bigger injectors and a properly tuned chip will be the solution to this, but they said it ran fine. Who knows how part throttle looked under boost though with the RRFPR. when they get real obd 1 chip tuning done this will run perfect, until them I hope you have a wideband, sounds like you were running rich. 
Is it time to relaunch the stage 3 yet? I think there is enough interest by now. I need that manifold done by waterfest.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_when they get real obd 1 chip tuning done this will run perfect, 

Are you saying that the OBD1 chip still needs improvement? I thought they just finished the new software?


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I had to lengthen the TPS switch harness. I have OBDII


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

The only thing I would do is a motor flush.


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Well this may sound dumb but have you checked your throttle cable>? The reason I ask Is I forgot to put the retaining clip on the end and had a similar problem. I hope its that simple. Double check your installation, and check for leaks from the injector o rings/rail.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

i got obd1 stag 2 and i dont wave this probleme chack your instal.
btw im at 11-12psi......








oh and btw i got with stg1 0-60 at 7sec. not bad









_Modified by memoryred gti at 12:39 PM 5-28-2006_


_Modified by memoryred gti at 10:18 AM 5-29-2006_


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_The RR FPR they are using is only a cheap band aid for low boost, bigger injectors and a properly tuned chip will be the solution to this

Whaaat?
Your saying a Bell Engineering FMU is a cheap band aid? IMO, its better suited and proven for OBD1 Cars. Even at higher boost levels. In fact, outside of our tiny watercooled vw market, a huge number of companies do the same thing (vortech, Greddy, HKS, etc...) With proper tuning, that unit is very capable. If you want to see 15 psi, sure you will need bigger injectors, but the FMU is still great for fueling.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well as long as our cars are running to their fullest capability is all I am concerned about, so what ever information anyone has lay it on the rest of us.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

So has anyone got their new chip from BBM as of yet? I'm still waiting for mine, can't wait to get it and install that damn thing, Got my car painted and finally have it back which feels very nice


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I haven't gotten mine yet either, of course i think my Maf just took a dump. I've been running rich for a long time.. i could use a bit more ponies and mpg.

BTW anyone else have trouble with their MAF's http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2638215


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 3:20 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

look like your MAF is gone







change it


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_....Also, we played around with the dump valve and managed to make it run smoother by disabling it- plugged both pipes connecting to it creating more vaccumn....



Joo got some splainin to do ! You did WHAT !?!?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

I have to agree wit dat, Joo do have some splaining to do haha


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

ok.... we disconnected the dump valve and blocked off the tubes, the ones before and after the charger. The tube after the charger had vaccumn- because the charger wasn't receiving air due to the throttle body being closed?
Anyway, I've already forgotten if it ran better blocked or not blocked o I'll just wait for my remanufactured MAF from ecs tuning. The charger sounds awesome with the tubes open!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_So has anyone got their new chip from BBM as of yet? I'm still waiting for mine, can't wait to get it and install that damn thing, Got my car painted and finally have it back which feels very nice

I was supposed to have the file last week.
We are ready to burn, box and ship....waiting on the file.
Sorry for getting you guys all excited here and then another wait.
I'll send off another email and find out what the hold up is.
Thanks again


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

No problem John thanks for letting us know what the situation is. I can't speak for all but I can't wait to feel the difference this chip is going to make, sounds to me it's going to help out a lot, So I had to place my 2.0 MAF back on the car, when my VR6 MAF is on I have very rough idle sounds like a small block with wild cams in it, I am going to switch out the sensor to see if it's a bad sensor or not but with the stock MAF on I get much better throttle response than I did with the vr MAF on.


----------



## PowerMac1700 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

So, are you saying that with the stock HOUSING you were getting better throttle response, or just the 2.0L SENSOR in the 3" housing supplied by John?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (PowerMac1700)*

I had been running a vr6 MAF off a mk3 vr6, and my car ran much better than the stock MAF I had on it which came with the 2.0, what it helped aid in was the idle, with the vr6 MAF the car would not bounce the RPM'S but after I placed my race header on it started to run funny, sounded as if I had a big motor under the hood and did not seem to have much get up and go as it should, so by placing my stock 2.25 MAF back on the car it runs better, I feel more pick up and holds idle fine, I just think the sensor in my VR MAF has just taken a crap, but I have a couple 2.0 MAFS so I will just take the sensor out of one and place in the VR6 MAF and be back in business. both MAFS stock MAFS and have nothing to do with BBM's MAF houeing they sell, but would like to get one of them.


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

i installed my stage 2 never had a prob it been about a month in the car runs great. i see about 10 to 11 lbs all day.never had any probs yet
when i got the kit it had everything didn't have to the hardware to get nothing and for the wiring i just cut the electrical tape and back tracked the wiring and re taped all the wires.

also would like to know what would happen if i put the smaller pulley to get 15 lbs with the stage 2


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (VENTOGT69)*

I wouldn't run more boost on stage 2 unless you had some way to intercool it. If you run more boost without intercooling you will either blow the motor or it will retard the timing so much that you won't make any more power.

On a side note, I found out that my head is a german made obd1 style head. My engine must be one of those obd1 engines w/ obd2 stuff on it. ...little good it's gonna do me since I'm installing a 16v head at the moment. I guess the forged internals and oil squiters can't be all bad.


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

I too have a horrid idle. Every 3-4 seconds it drops 50rpm. I wonder if there is anyway it could be exhaust related? I just put in new gaskets and stuff to make sure, im still getting small pops from my exhaust though. That may be because I am running too rich. I never thought I would be getting 17 MPG on stage 1. Man its probably so simple too. I also have surging and hesitation issues bad. I was supposed to put on Stage II this week but held off until I figure out this issue cause it jumps so bad when im at half throttle I think I may bust a CV axle. The last two things im gonna try is the FPR and MAF. If that dont work Ill have it scoped. I know something is off cause I got beat by a 4 cylinder ford ranger!
Hey guys July 30th In Kent WA there is a VW show. Sponsored by BBM and Evolution Sports!! I hope I have my chips by then


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (baudeparts)*

sounds kina like my car before i got the 3inch maf housing. the maf housing alone will drop the a/f ratio a couple points accross the rpms. it fixed my hessitation and idle issues. get the billet one from BBM, its worth the money.


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

ANY VIDS OF THIS YET!?! (besides the one on the bbm website)


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (baudeparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baudeparts* »_
Hey guys July 30th In Kent WA there is a VW show. Sponsored by BBM and Evolution Sports!! I hope I have my chips by then










I'll be at Waterwagens!

And the video clip on their website was stolen from my website...with my permission.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well knowing that you have forged internals must make you feel a little better or should say at easy a bit for running more power to the motor. I miss my OBD1 motor that car is still running very strong to this day, wish I had never sold that car


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_.....Please call or email us if you have an address update.
Thanks again 










Which e-mail addy do we use to update ? I'm in limbo right now ( man without a home ! OH MY GAWD ! I'M HOMELESS !!!!







) and am currently having my mail forwarded , but when I get my new heezy > I'll need to update !! Oh ... and if anyone in the 757 has a lil extra space for some crap > let me know ! hahaha .


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Well John mentioned in a past post on here that they had pushed the new chip back a little more, but should not be to much longer, So I hope your able to find yourself a place to lay your head soon.


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

Mad props to your new heezy, yo.
No but seriously the chip update is probably not going to ship to be until at least August or Sept. Ill bet on that.


_Modified by baudeparts at 9:49 AM 6-8-2006_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (baudeparts)*

Well that's good news kinda . I won't worry too much since I still get my mail ( for now ) . Shacked up with my wicked mother-in-law till we find a new joint . Wish me luck ! ( cause if you dont .... I may kill her ! )


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (baudeparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baudeparts* »_
No but seriously the chip update is probably not going to ship to be until at least August or Sept. Ill bet on that.
_Modified by baudeparts at 9:49 AM 6-8-2006_


lol, sounds like you know BBM pretty well.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Pry)*

Ok, finally we have the first files ready to go.
Both tunes have proper o2 control. (plug in all sensors)
Both tunes based on early 259 code.
Rev limit set to 6880
We are going to start shipping out the updated files next week.
As of today we are also putting this kit on-sale for *$2499 or $200 off.*
All kits go out with the latest cel free software.
You guys will like the new software.
Thanks again for your patience on this matter, your business and your support.
Have a great weekend


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

YES! Im so glad I held off another few days! I'll be ordering this week.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

whatttt no CEL???? is that for stage 2 also? 
that would be sweeeeeet


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

I Second that, yes, I am so pleased to have just read this post, Oh yea....can't wait now I have more of a reason to check my mail besides looking for court dates for tickets lol


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

So awesome! I stand corrected! Now I just have to pass emissions








Thanks BBM


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

what is vaccum reading on your boost gauges?


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

quick Q : is the pulley regular or backwards threads?? I'm installing stage II right now







With the latest software


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (can86)*

You already got your answer in the other post, but for the sake of everyone else.
Regular threads, 50 ft-lbs
Let us know how the new software runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's gonna scream.


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

gee i wish i knew you guys were doin a sale i would have held off the two more weeks to get mine.....that sucks!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by 16v Coupe at 10:40 PM 6-11-2006_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

this kit is awsome though, as I have said many times I love the pull it gives your car.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_this kit is awsome though, as I have said many times I love the pull it gives your car.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif aand whipin on some 1.8ts


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_YES! Im so glad I held off another few days! I'll be ordering this week.





























































































the update chip is for obd2 ONLY








I was even told by BBM that my stg2 obd1 will work with 24# injectors
and a suppled chip ....never work....had to put back my oem injectors
with stg2










_Modified by memoryred gti at 8:17 AM 6-12-2006_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif aand whipin on some 1.8ts


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and 24v MK4s


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Just finished installing stage II and the new software...Holy crap, this thing runs so much better. 
I have less gas smell, no black smoke out exhaust, smoother idle and accelleration, no idle dip down... and no cel!!!!








Everything is awesome so far, and she pulls pulls pulls


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (can86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *can86* »_Just finished installing stage II and the new software...Holy crap, this thing runs so much better. 
I have less gas smell, no black smoke out exhaust, smoother idle and accelleration, no idle dip down... and no cel!!!!








Everything is awesome so far, and she pulls pulls pulls

I also run the new cut on my daily driven MkIII.
Very nice improvement over the last rev.
First wave of updates shipped today.
Thank you for the positive feed back.
Glad you like


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

nice ! i have yet to dance with one of those ... my buddy's mkIII strick vr is kickin my azz .... by about 2 cars lengths , damn VRs


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

really short clip of updated stage II, gotta love that sound








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62J5jQVSzP0


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (can86)*

That sounds really good, what exhaust are you running?


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_That sounds really good, what exhaust are you running?

do you have your ga damn engine done yet haha


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

Nearly...the last of the parts are supposed to come tomorrow. UPS says so.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

you told me that a month ago


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

Lol... you can check the progress here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2645353


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I have TT Stainless cat back w/borla ...NOt too loud, but sounds great when you punch it


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (can86)*

I have a magnaflow and a header, and damn that thing is loud.... I am really considering to go back to the stock exhaust and lose the 8 or so HP.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Ok, finally we have the first files ready to go.
Both tunes have proper o2 control. (plug in all sensors)
Both tunes based on early 259 code.
Rev limit set to 6880


Looks like you're using Jeffs tuning now. 

_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_the update chip is for obd2 ONLY











Thats because Jeff doesnt have an OBD1 2l turbo or supercharged car he can tune yet.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*

Our OBD I chip stage I has proven to be excellent.
We are addressing an improvement for Stage II and of course III for the OBD I cars.
This is taking a lower priority over OBD II as this is the majority of the kits that we have out there.
Shipped out updates to all customers that purchased in 2004- Nov 2005
The next wave will be two - three weeks out.
Call me if you are one of the newer customers and you want an update sooner thank later.
Thanks again guys


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

is it possible to buy the kit w/ out the piping? I'd like tod o my own...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (DigitalK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigitalK* »_is it possible to buy the kit w/ out the piping? I'd like tod o my own...

Sure, I can knock off an additional $80 bucks if you do not want the two tubes.
If you do a front mount IC be sure to use at least two tube sections from the outlet of the charger to the inlet of the IC with hump hoses for flex ability isolation.
We also have raw 1D radius 90 degree mandrel bent tubes, silicone connectors and clamps.


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I called a long time ago, but cant remember what youguys said. I am curious as to fitment on a rabbit w/ an obd1 aba.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (DigitalK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigitalK* »_I called a long time ago, but cant remember what youguys said. I am curious as to fitment on a rabbit w/ an obd1 aba.

This will fit, no problem
In fact this is what I have built to put in my 76 swallow tail.








I'm also bolting on a 16V head as it fits nicely with this charger kit.


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

how a la carte can this setup get?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I'm also bolting on a 16V head as it fits nicely with this charger kit.


The 16v head does fit nicely with this kit. I must say I had doubts at first.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

God i've been wanting to do a 16v so bad, and when I found out this would work it made me just go crazy, meaning all I can do is think about getting it complete in my car. I am almost there I just have to get a few parts and some time and I will be set. can't wait. Now I need a transmition out of a Carrado.


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Me too I have a magnaflow after the cat. Wish It wasent so damn loud. I really felt no increase in power. Well a very minimal one. I think you have to do a full exhaust to see the major increase. I would bet the HP increase on the my system was say 2-4 hp. Ive heard many people with CEL's stuck on after they replace ther cat/header. Anyone had this experience?


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (baudeparts)*

I got a question for the guys who had the stage1 and now run the stage2. Just curious as to how the sound has changed between the two if any. Also what exhaust and intakes would you guys suggest going with for the supercharger? Thanks.


_Modified by CORNBREAD_122 at 6:41 AM 6-16-2006_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

sounds quite a bit louder with stage 2... Stainless TT w/ borla muffler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif perfect amount of sound, not as loud as the magnaflow..


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*

Well with stg ll it has alittle more noise, but not bad noise, just hear a little more whine, I am running a TT race header and a Magnaflow set up,I am also running a AEM intake that I ran to the wheel well and cut down, was for a 03 VR6 but works very well. here is a link to a past post that has a picture of the set up http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=19.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_the update chip is for obd2 ONLY








_Modified by memoryred gti at 8:17 AM 6-12-2006_

Yes, thank you I realize that; I was happy because of the sale...


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

anyone have an AFR graph for stage 2?


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

well i have tried a million different things and my car still runs like ****. here is how it started, when i put my charger on i forgot to do one stupuid thing, and that was i didnt put the grounding wire back on the valve cover from the coilpack (or what ever that thin is called for obd1 cars) well after driving the car home from where i put the charger on i realized that the ground wire was noit connected and put it back on......well the car still ran like ****......so next i noticed that the number 4 spark plug wire was arching to the head...so i changed my plus and wires.....still runs like crap......then i took the car for a drive on tuesday and the isv muffler( also know as the pcv valve diaphragm) blew up (sounded like a gun shot) well i changed that and car still runs like crap.......so then i noticed that my o2 sensor wiers were cut at the plug.........so today i changed that....still runs like crap.....so right now i have no idea what to do other then change my cap and rotor.....but i dont think that goin to help much.......ohhh and let me tell you what runs like crap means, the car idles really bad, sounds like i have 454 with a huge cam!! when i step on the gas the car goes no where, it takes like3 seconds for the car to go from 1000 rpm to 2000 rpm........i have no idea what to do, im taped out of ideas....please help me...please


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

have you tried checking codes w/ a VAG-COM?
- check your timing
- check the cap and rotor while you're checking your timing.. see if anything looks corroded or unusual
... if everything still looks good...
- swap out your distributor..? bad hall sender?
- swap out throttle body..? bad TPS?
- try swapping out your MAF
.
. anyone else have any suggestions?
have you asked somebody else to look over the car??... maybe they can find something out of place that you are overlooking... it happens to me constantly










_Modified by UncleJunk at 8:11 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## car_newb (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Question! After you have the stageII installed what other ways can you go about getting more power besides going stageIII? Also what numbers is stageI and stageII supposed to get you at the wheels approximatley? Thanks in advance!


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (car_newb)*

I believe its around 154whp Stage I, and 180 on STage II, and STage III is 200+.
I dont know of anyone that has dont this but techtonics has Big valve setups for the 8V head. Head mods are expensive and a High flow setup (port n polish/bigger valves) would only net 14-18 hp Im guessing. SO if you have the money do that. But John says upgrade all the way to stage III before you do this cause the price/performance ratio is cheaper just running more boost.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Well I had some problems like that myself, and I found that it was my timing, I was retarded at -2 and placed it bac kto TDC and changed my VR6 MAF back to stock and it cured it from sounding like a damn big block listen to the car before I changed it all http://www.youtube.com/results...ideos Hope this helps


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_On a side note, I found out that my head is a german made obd1 style head.

BMG... since yours was an OBD1 head (lucky you!) it would be interesting seeing a stage 2 dyno with the OBD2 heads with the cast-in-port emissions wedge. 
Generally swirl promoting devices tend to sacrifice a bit of top end power/flow for bottom end swirl/economy/torque...


----------



## Rabbit_Head (Jul 14, 2005)

Is anybody getting bad torque steer with the sc? Anyone taken their car to the track yet? what times did you run?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Peter, thanks for that image. I never new that the obd2 heads were so restricted.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I did not know they were so restricted myself.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Rabbit_Head)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit_Head* »_Is anybody getting bad torque steer with the sc? Anyone taken their car to the track yet? what times did you run?

There is some hard torque steer off the line but I don't notice it unless i'm in a real sharp corner in 2nd gear or so. Limited slip diff would help with that I think.
Got my new chip yesterday and put it in today. I haven't had a chance to clear the codes yet but it runs about as well as it did before so that's good. It's supposed to get rid of the MAF code so that will be nice. Just gotta work around the evap code now.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

The chip is supposed to have better fueling throughout the rpm range as well, this may come and you may notice it after the computer has had time to adapt to it, let me know how it is, because I will not find out for a while due to the harsh fact I blew my transmission up last Friday night.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_The chip is supposed to have better fueling throughout the rpm range as well, this may come and you may notice it after the computer has had time to adapt to it, let me know how it is, because I will not find out for a while due to the harsh fact I blew my transmission up last Friday night.

bummer ... i blew up a coolant line, best part it was the long one "S" shaped one , which goes under the charger ... so that had to come off ... ah ... well at least im done with that and now its time for a beer


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I'm am likely going to order an oil cooler in the next week or two with the intention of routing oil to that, then to the charger to try to cool it down a little bit. Anyone done this or know how much it would help?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I went to the track on a nice hot day and ran a 15.7, no diff, decent tires.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_I went to the track on a nice hot day and ran a 15.7, no diff, decent tires.

a bit low no ? but if you had problems with diff.it's ok i think










_Modified by memoryred gti at 1:51 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_I'm am likely going to order an oil cooler in the next week or two with the intention of routing oil to that, then to the charger to try to cool it down a little bit. Anyone done this or know how much it would help?

I've got a friend with a lysholmed corrado that put an oil cooler on. I don't know how much it cooled it down though.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

if any of you guys need oil coolers IM me - i can get you good deals on FAL coolers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,
First off I do not have the new chip yet. 
I put a VR6 MAF Sensor in a couple of weeks ago, and cleared the codes. It lasted about 200 miles before I got a CEL.
I just read the codes and in additiona to the usual:
17884 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Insufficient Vacuum
P1476 - 35-00 - -
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -
I got an additional:
16824 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Malfunction
P0440 - 35-00 - -
Anyone getting this 16824 code? What does it mean? Anything I should be concerned about?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

The EVAP code is from the evap hose not being connected. The new software should take care of the rest of the codes. If you reconnect the EVAP hose, make sure that the system doesn't leak.


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

i did my charger about a month or so on my 98 jetta didn't have a cel on for a couple days then it came on the only code that i had was for the air pump.so i have to recode the ecu for a none air pump car.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VENTOGT69)*

what's the length of the charger belt with a/c... mine broke on the highway yesterday. The loss of power was a sad reminder of how slow my car used to be...


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Wish I knew I havent gotten around to measuring it yet. Somone from BBM told me it was off a 1980's XJ12.....No belts match up as of yet


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_what's the length of the charger belt with a/c... mine broke on the highway yesterday. The loss of power was a sad reminder of how slow my car used to be...

6PK1440


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

john - i have a rebuilt g60 block i will be running my charger on. Whats the smallest pulley you would suggest running with the stock rebuilt block a stage 4 g60 chip (corrado digi management) 268/260 cam and a 18x6x2.5 fmic??


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

I just finished the install and I could use some help. The car dies if I dont constantly blip the throttle during idle. Black smoke is pouring out even though I have the base setting on the FPR out as far as it will go. Please help!! Also, how did you guys get your gain setting? Did you just start it out on full rich and drive and always back off some?
Edit: it also sounds horrible like it's misfiring and such. Oh and theres also a crap load of smoke in the engine bay. Im pretty close to crying


_Modified by 2.0judith at 8:51 AM 6-29-2006_


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

omg
reminding me my first problems.....budy p.m.
ill help you no problem...if you can get some pic. too










_Modified by memoryred gti at 3:17 PM 6-29-2006_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_I just finished the install and I could use some help. The car dies if I dont constantly blip the throttle during idle. Black smoke is pouring out even though I have the base setting on the FPR out as far as it will go. Please help!! Also, how did you guys get your gain setting? Did you just start it out on full rich and drive and always back off some?
Edit: it also sounds horrible like it's misfiring and such. Oh and theres also a crap load of smoke in the engine bay. Im pretty close to crying

_Modified by 2.0judith at 8:51 AM 6-29-2006_

You should give us a call, it sounds like you have something strange going on.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well I called BBM and they assured me it was normal and I just have to wait for the chip to adapt. Is it normal not to have any idle at all though? Hopefully it will get better. Sounds awesome though


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_Well I called BBM and they assured me it was normal and I just have to wait for the chip to adapt. Is it normal not to have any idle at all though? Hopefully it will get better. Sounds awesome though










Are you OBD I or II?
If you are OBD I then you have something else going on.
OBD II needs to adapt, OBD I does not.
Or if you are OBD II be sure that you have a good isolated vacuum line going to the diverter valve.
Feel free to call and ask for me if you need anything.
Thanks again


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

Ok, I see you are OBD I
I'm guessing that you have the rising rate fpr adjusted incorrectly.
Did you tune it per the instructions?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

anyone get the new stage 2 OBD2 chip? I'm wondering if anyone noticed any difference in the tuning from the last chip. 
My air/fuel looks like it is way lean. I was running a 3" MAF housing with the old chip, i figured maybe the MAF was causing it to run to lean so i put the OEM MAF housing back in but haven't had a chance to get the air/fuel reading again.
anyone have air/fuel from a stage2 dyno?


_Modified by UncleJunk at 7:01 PM 6-29-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

I have tested the AFR with the old chip and stage 2 (stock maf) and found it to be ~12-12.5:1 in boost. It was also fairly rich with the VR maf ~13:1.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yeah... it looks like i'm way off that...
i start off around 13:1 @ 2000rpm then the graph takes a nose dive down to 11:1 at 2500-2700, then climbs back up to 12.5 at 3700rpm.. then dives again at around 4200 to 11.5 and continues to climb from there.. Ill scan it and post it up.
BTW: I have checked the fuel pressure and the regulator and according to the bently, it's fine.



_Modified by UncleJunk at 1:22 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

I hear that the new chip is great. Fueling from the old chip was fine 1/2 the time and crazy rich the other half. I think it had to do with the (lack of) o2 sensor regulation, but I cannot be sure. I noticed that after a fill up, especially if topped off, it would run rich.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I tried to tune it per instruction but I lack a fuel pressure gauge. The instructions said to start the base tuning at idle with the gain vacuum line plugged so the fpr would read atmospheric. However, the car wont hold idle and even with the base adjuster set to full lean, the car was still puking smoke. Im at a loss of ideas here.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

Try bypassing the RR FPR and see if it will run ok on the factory one. Don't drive it like that, but it will let you know if the RR is causing your fuel pressure to skyrocket. 
What do the plugs look like? Are they black and sooty?


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yeah I already tried bypassing the new fpr, but I still had the exact same problem. I'm sure the plugs are drenched with fuel and all black but I havent checked them yet. I'm gonna go swap out maf housings and check the plugs, hopefully it'll give me an idea of the problem.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

Well guys sorry for all my recent complaining but it's fixed now. As embarassed as I am to say this, I feel it is necessary in case i damaged BBM's reputation in any way. It turned out that I just installed the maf housing backwards, I cant believe the car ran at all. Once again, i'm sorry if I damaged BBM's reputation in any way. Just goes to show you that you should always check over your work.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

Oh man, easy mistake.
Glad you got it fixed.
I have done stupid sh_t like this many times, don't feel bad








No worries, people know that things can sometimes get funky when you bolt on a boost kit.
Thanks for letting us know what the problem was.
Have a great weekend


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well the car runs pretty good and is definitely driveable but after a short period the cel comes on and a slight bucking begins. I set up the fpr with a fuel pressure gauge yesterday but I think I have a vacuum leak. When you increase rpm on the engine should the fuel pressure increase with it? If I rev quick the pressure comes up quickly but with a slow increase in rpm, the pressure stays about the same.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

Hey put my kit in last night. (stg 2) but I had 87 in the car. Planned on driving to the gas station as soon as i got it fired. But... The car fired up fine, idels fine, but when I hit the gas it revs up and then dies. Anyone have a clue what this could be from. My rpms are at 900 when at idel. The car runs great until you let off the gas then it dies. Could this be from the 87 octane. Im going to the gas station with my 5 gallon and getting some 93+ and dumping that in it. If anyone could post up and give me some hints that'd be awesome.
BBM Great Kit and Great Staff thanks for everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_Hey put my kit in last night. (stg 2) but I had 87 in the car. Planned on driving to the gas station as soon as i got it fired. But... The car fired up fine, idels fine, but when I hit the gas it revs up and then dies. Anyone have a clue what this could be from. My rpms are at 900 when at idel. The car runs great until you let off the gas then it dies. Could this be from the 87 octane. Im going to the gas station with my 5 gallon and getting some 93+ and dumping that in it. If anyone could post up and give me some hints that'd be awesome.
BBM Great Kit and Great Staff thanks for everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Your car after a couple of days of driving should learn how to idle properly with the blower installed. If it does not you may have other issues or a weak vacuum line source to the div valve. 
Thanks for the props


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

it fires fine and idels so smooth its amazing. and it revs.. but once I let go of the gas and the rpms go low the car stalls and shuts off. Im going over everything again and checkin out the dvd again to make sure everything is right. 
the tube that used to be plugged in the tb that goes to the charcoal canister? do you plug that or leave it open?
If anyone has had anythign liket his problem chime in.


_Modified by vdubya302 at 1:14 AM 7-3-2006_


----------



## Bogger Power (Feb 26, 2005)

try pulling vacume from somewhere else if you can. I thought brndo said he wasn't sure about that vacume line.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

you leave it open....
are you obd1 or obd2 ?


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

obd2


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Do you have a light weight flywheel? The ligher ones make the engine take longer to adapt.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yeah I have the lighter flywheel. and lighter cam pulley... will it eventually hold idel when I let go of the gas. The car runs great it just stalls. so its odd. hopefully after driving it around a little more it works the kinks out. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## sjgti01 (Jan 29, 2006)

WHATS UP SC OWNERS ..I WAS WONDERING IF THERE WHERE ANY BBM S/C OWNERS HERE IN CALI?IF SO WRITE ME BACK MABYE WE CAN TALK ..
I LIVE IN SAN JOSE ,.JUST WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOU FELLOW VW LOVER HAVE DONE TO YOUR RIDES ..I HAVE MK3 2.O W/STG 2.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (sjgti01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjgti01* »_WHATS UP SC OWNERS ..I WAS WONDERING IF THERE WHERE ANY BBM S/C OWNERS HERE IN CALI?IF SO WRITE ME BACK MABYE WE CAN TALK ..
I LIVE IN SAN JOSE ,.JUST WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOU FELLOW VW LOVER HAVE DONE TO YOUR RIDES ..I HAVE MK3 2.O W/STG 2.

im jumping between san clemente and lake elsoner so pm if u wanna meet up


----------



## sjgti01 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

thanks for the reply .hit me up if your everin the bay area


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (sjgti01)*

for all the stg 2 owners. has anyone had problems with there head gasket spacer. after getting the charger up and running and everything seeming good. I now have a leak in the head gasket. When I looked at the spacer before putting it on the gaskets werent smooth with the spacer and I was a little worried about it. And sure enough my gut feeling was right. So im wondering if anyone has had problems with the spacer.










_Modified by vdubya302 at 4:42 AM 7-5-2006_


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

on my part every thing went well...the only thing i have to figure out is
at part throttol it's bucking a bit...can't find the problem(no vac.leak)
hummmm







some one have an idea ? obd1


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

what should my vacum read on my boost gauge?
ohhh and my car still runs like S...H...I....T....
i am very unhappy with this kit, i have posted on here multiple time and not once has anyone from bbm answered any of my questions http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

i'm reading at stg2 16-17hmg


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_what should my vacum read on my boost gauge?
ohhh and my car still runs like S...H...I....T....
i am very unhappy with this kit, i have posted on here multiple time and not once has anyone from bbm answered any of my questions http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Then why don't you call them on the phone or send them an email. This isn't their technical support line believe it or not


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

hey vwboomer2.....thanks for your useless post!!!
but i cant really car OR. from work. and when i do get a chance to call from home the phone is allmost allways busy


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_hey vwboomer2.....thanks for your useless post!!!
but i cant really car OR. from work. and when i do get a chance to call from home the phone is allmost allways busy

Sorry you are having a running issue with your car.
You can email me at [email protected] anytime.
I answer every single email every day.
I will be leaving town next week until August 1st so the emails might not take 100% priority.
We have updated about half of all the peoples chips.
We are still testing our new 30lb 3" MAF housing updated chip.
Our 30lb stock maf chip is dialed along with the 42lb 3" maf chip.
It has been a little strange.
Some cars run perfect with the older software, a few do not.
The new software should get every single kit running great unless a person has some other underlying issue with their car.
If you would like to email me your phone number I would be happy to call you.
One way or another it is my absolute goal to get every single customers car running the very best that it can. 
Did I mention Stage III is looking like it will release mid to the end of next month! We had a few hurdles and they have been cleared.
Very excited to get the results and the new kits shipping out.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I can't wait for the intercooler to be ready... any idea on the average temp drop? I want this setup for when I run standalone
Page 33 owned



_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 2:28 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_I can't wait for the intercooler to be ready... any idea on the average temp drop? I want this setup for when I run standalone
Page 33 owned

_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 2:28 PM 7-6-2006_

I'm not sure what the exact drop is going to end up at.
I'll do some inlet / outlet temperature measuring when we do the final dyno testing.
It should be really good as the IC core is what I believe to be the perfect size for the application.
I'll tell you this, we made a heck of a pile of scrap mandrel bent tubes getting the fit just right. I am very happy with the way this kit came out.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well I installed the new chip and the car 97 stg 2 isnt stalling out now.. but new problem. I put my boost guage on and drove it around. Says Im only boosting 4lbs. Im pretty sure I have a head gasket leak. Would the leak cause me to loose boost? Im guessing yes. I only drove the car 50 miles so far and didnt beat it. 
I'm pulling the head off adn examining this spacer and resealing everthing on saturday in hopes of getting it together for waterfest.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

I would think that a bad head gasket would cause a ton of other problems before it lost boost, but I could be wrong. A slighty bad gasket often times causes overheating first. 
Is your throttle cable adjusted properly? I have seen low boost a couple of times from that.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Is your throttle cable adjusted properly? I have seen low boost a couple of times from that. 


^^ that happend to me... it drove me nuts. Check your other gaskets first (intake manifold, the boost tubing and clamps, etc...) 
also i'd try out another gauge... i have had one mechanical boost gauge go bad on me since having the kit.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_Well I installed the new chip and the car 97 stg 2 isnt stalling out now.. but new problem. I put my boost guage on and drove it around. Says Im only boosting 4lbs. Im pretty sure I have a head gasket leak. Would the leak cause me to loose boost? Im guessing yes. I only drove the car 50 miles so far and didnt beat it. 
I'm pulling the head off adn examining this spacer and resealing everthing on saturday in hopes of getting it together for waterfest.









i'd say check if there is no boost leak first b4 geting the head off..
me too i don't think is your head the problem her


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

I was having real bad over heating problems but I thought it was cause it was taking forever for the fans to kick on. Then when I was driving the car after the fans kicked on and the temp went from 230 back to normal, the oil pressure light flashed and beeped. then it went off. So I guess I will just go over everything again and tighten up before the head. I just figured the head gasket was bad since theres oil on the back of the engine and the pressure light and boost leak. o well I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_I was having real bad over heating problems but I thought it was cause it was taking forever for the fans to kick on. Then when I was driving the car after the fans kicked on and the temp went from 230 back to normal, the oil pressure light flashed and beeped. then it went off. So I guess I will just go over everything again and tighten up before the head. I just figured the head gasket was bad since theres oil on the back of the engine and the pressure light and boost leak. o well I will keep you guys posted.

did you reuse the same head bolts(oem) or a new set ?
or ARP studs ..


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

thanxs john for the help with my charger issue


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (VENTOGT69)*

i used new arp studs.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_i used new arp studs. 

and your torque is on them ?


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

the torque on them is what the paper work said that came with it. I dont have it around me but Im thinking it was 45 first tighten then 65 second tiem around? 
I took the car out for a drive today after playing with the throttle cable. car idels at just around 1000. went over all the lines and tightened everything up. Still is only pushing 5 lbs. and the temps are soaring up around 230. i pulled it back into my garage and popped the hood and blamo there was coolant coming out of the side of the globe and it was all over the driver side of the engine bay. Cleaned the coolant and im online now trying to get help while the car is cooling down. Any ideas guys?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_the torque on them is what the paper work said that came with it. I dont have it around me but Im thinking it was 45 first tighten then 65 second tiem around? 
I took the car out for a drive today after playing with the throttle cable. car idels at just around 1000. went over all the lines and tightened everything up. Still is only pushing 5 lbs. and the temps are soaring up around 230. i pulled it back into my garage and popped the hood and blamo there was coolant coming out of the side of the globe and it was all over the driver side of the engine bay. Cleaned the coolant and im online now trying to get help while the car is cooling down. Any ideas guys?









my gues ..ther still air in your cooling systeme that's all


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

there maybe some air in the tubes still hopefully thats just it. 
is there any good ways to getting it out?
and I've tried looking but theres 30 some odd pages but there was a guy who was only pushing 4-5 lbs boost and he fixed his problem. does anyone remember his problem. Guessing its the same as mine.
memoryred gti you been so damn helpful I really appreciate it. Where are you from?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

i was having the same boost problem.. mine was because the clip that keeps the throttle cable tight, came off and i didnt realize it.... 
so when i would floor the pedal, it was only opening the throttle 1/2 way, not wide open...
you did put the stage 2 pulley on the charger..right?


_Modified by UncleJunk at 12:01 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_there maybe some air in the tubes still hopefully thats just it. 
is there any good ways to getting it out?
and I've tried looking but theres 30 some odd pages but there was a guy who was only pushing 4-5 lbs boost and he fixed his problem. does anyone remember his problem. Guessing its the same as mine.
memoryred gti you been so damn helpful I really appreciate it. Where are you from?

sent you a P.M


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Did you ever get your coolant pressure tested? It would be a quick indication of a bad head gasket. I just had a similar problem. The temps would soar after a couple of minutes of driving.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

*Stage III Prototype Sneak Peak*
The tubes will be of course powder coated.
The MkIV intake manifold will be a purchase option.
Everything else that you will need for the install is in the kit.
Yes, it fits behind the factory bumper skin with some trimming.
And yes you will need to cut your metal bumper support to fit it.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

That looks like aq sweet set up, not as uniform as the original stg lll set up but what ever allows you to get that power to the ground, looks great. can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Well I must say that after only about 10 miles of smooth hits to the gas pedal a relatively new clutch is flat smoked. If I had to bet on the butt dyno we are definitely looking at over 200 whp or about 230 chp at Stage III on pump gas. I forgot how much fun this power level is in street form, I love it. You guys are going to like our high boost belt traction tension device. Time for an lsd and clutch upgrade before further testing can continue.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John, you got a diff in that stage 3 car yet? I can't wait to see how it runs with a 16v head.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

hummm may have to hold off on a 1.8t swap 
what style clutch got smoked? suggestions on a diffrent style?


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

i dont have the kit yet, but have been watching this thread since it started. But wasnt stage III going to be an air to water i/c? and will the intercooler setup be pretty much the same if you dont have the mk4 manifold on your car?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (red97k2golf)*

yea what happend to the AWIC, thats why i put my deposit down. i couldve done this setup 8 months ago. if you do go with the mk4 manifold what do you do with the PCV? looks like you plug the stock pcv hole and drill another hole on the side? id like to see the IC setup with the stock intake manifold, but i know its going to look a lot cleaner with the mk4 manifold. also dont you think the price would go down on stageIII since there is no custom AWIC and heat exchanger and pump? those 2 pieces alone are like $500. now for 1250 u get a pre fabbed intercooler and some pipe and pulley for the same price?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_yea what happened to the AWIC, thats why i put my deposit down. i couldve done this setup 8 months ago. if you do go with the mk4 manifold what do you do with the PCV? looks like you plug the stock pcv hole and drill another hole on the side? id like to see the IC setup with the stock intake manifold, but i know its going to look a lot cleaner with the mk4 manifold. also dont you think the price would go down on stageIII since there is no custom AWIC and heat exchanger and pump? those 2 pieces alone are like $500. now for 1250 u get a pre fabbed intercooler and some pipe and pulley for the same price?

The awic ended up being to expensive with the small amount of interest people showed in it. In fact we only had two people lay down deposits in nearly a six month period, not a good sign. The air/air kit that we are doing will be lower than the price as listed on our site right now. If you want just the intercooler kit and not the full Stage III package it should end up being around $800-900 bucks. There are a few more parts to the full Stage III kit than just some mandrel bent tubes and the exchanger. I'll post up a full list when we get closer to the release date. We will also have an introductory sale price on the full kit. Sorry to those of you that were counting on the liquid air intake manifold Stage III kit. We do have the one prototype. I've had several offers from $1500-$1600. We will most likely stick it up on ebay and let the top bidder have it. Thanks again and enjoy the remainder of the weekend.


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

now that its an air to air intercooler and its cheaper, im might be reconsidering my vr swap







can never decide which to do


----------



## Rabbit_Head (Jul 14, 2005)

so what will be the estimated numbers with this new stageIII kit?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Rabbit_Head)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit_Head* »_so what will be the estimated numbers with this new stageIII kit?

200+ whp or about 230 chp on pump gas at the standard stage III kit boost level.
This is potent torque under the curve that has proven to inialate turbo powered cars at a much higher peak hp level.
Hoping to hit at, over or around 250+ whp / 290 chp on 100 octane with higher boost.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_This is potent torque under the curve that has proven to inialate turbo powered cars at a much higher peak hp level.


Come on man, you can't compare the Lysholm to a turbo in that context. That makes a supercharger sound better, when in fact, the lysholm is just one of the more amazing compressors on the planet.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
200+ whp or about 230 chp on pump gas at the standard stage III kit boost level.
This is potent torque under the curve that has proven to inialate turbo powered cars at a much higher peak hp level.
Hoping to hit at, over or around 250+ whp / 290 chp on 100 octane with higher boost.


what will be the size of the pulley for stg III ?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Hey guys, I'm having a problem after the new chip. I Installed the 42 lb. injectors and chip (Thanks John!) and everything ran great. My Idle was smooth, I didn't have black smoke shooting out, but after a few hours of driving I have no Idle again and the black smoke is bvack. Also, at WOT at around 2100 rpm my car struggles/misses. I think I have a vaccum leak or maybe my tps is bad? Any ideas?
BTW Stage III looks great John, is it going to be at waterfest?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Hey guys, I'm having a problem after the new chip. I Installed the 42 lb. injectors and chip (Thanks John!) and everything ran great. My Idle was smooth, I didn't have black smoke shooting out, but after a few hours of driving I have no Idle again and the black smoke is bvack. Also, at WOT at around 2100 rpm my car struggles/misses. I think I have a vaccum leak or maybe my tps is bad? Any ideas?
BTW Stage III looks great John, is it going to be at waterfest? 


I'm really not sure what changed on your car.
Give us a call and maybe we can figure it out.
If you car was running fine and then it started acting up then you most likely have something going on that is not related to the chip.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_
what will be the size of the pulley for stg III ?

57 or 55 mm
Not 100% sure yet, although I'm leaning toward the 55 mm


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Come on man, you can't compare the Lysholm to a turbo in that context. That makes a supercharger sound better, when in fact, the lysholm is just one of the more amazing compressors on the planet.









Your right the turbo cannot compare at the same power level.
The Lysholm will flat whoop all over a turbo set up at this power level.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_hummm may have to hold off on a 1.8t swap 
what style clutch got smoked? suggestions on a diffrent style? 

Funny you say this.
I raced Andy aka "BMGFifty" with my 250 whp MkIV GTI, all done up with an lsd.
He was at Stage II or 185 whp and no lsd.
Needless to say race after race we were dead even all the way.
He even pulled a nose on me one time.
And of course this was all done on a closed race course








I'm going with the ACT Stage II clutch kit with the light flywheel at Stage III, this should be plenty good.


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re*

Im not sure if any had any problems with their 6pk1440 belt (Mk3 with AC) but I could never get mine to stop squeaking. I replaced my idler and idler assembly and rechecked my belt adjustment but it still squeaked like mad. Basically the belt was too long. So the solution was a Goodyear Gator back 6pk1420 which is roughly 2 inches shorter. It no longer squeaks and runs perfect now. Just thought id mention that incase somone had the same problem. 6pk= 6 rib, 1420 =millimeters. 1420 mm =55.91 inches
Later


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

You need to paint a bright red "BBM Motorsports" on that FMIC. :0


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

the act is a good clutch we have the satge 2 in my fiancees 2.0t with 185 at the wheel we have no problems with holding or slipping what so ever
plus the option for haveing to buy indivdual parts is awesome in the event of breakage, rather then spending another 4 or 5 hundred everytime LOL


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Re (baudeparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baudeparts* »_Im not sure if any had any problems with their 6pk1440 belt (Mk3 with AC) but I could never get mine to stop squeaking. 

Mine slipped off on the highway after having the a/c on so I bought a 56 inch belt, seems to hold up a bit better, before my tensioner was pretty well out all the way.
oh, I think my water temp sensor is bad, I'm running mad rich when starting..


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 1:01 PM 7-10-2006_


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Re (Zorba2.0)*

Well i've had the stage I installed for a little shy of 400 miles now. It runs fine until after i've driven a little bit. Then the check engine light comes on, then a gentle bucking begins around 2000 rpm, then the bucking gets real bad still around 2000 rpm, and at about the same time my idle goes to hell and doesn't work at all. If im at a stop light im doin the heel-toe idle. It sucks. Black Forest ran the codes for me and they are as follows:
00527: Intake manifold temperature sensor - intermittent open or short
00533: Idle speed regulator - adaptation limit surpassed
00586-2710: EGR valve
00513: Engine speed sensor - no signal.

I think it would be amazing if anyone could shed some light upon my situation especially because I need this thing running like a champ before the upcoming HPDE at Carolina Motorsports Park this weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Re (2.0judith)*

thanxs john for te fast service on my charger.
the charger is better than the 1st time i got it.
it sounds even better. thanxs once again.

also on the stage 3 what do i need to modify
i put euro bumpers on with front euro re-bar.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Re (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_Well i've had the stage I installed for a little shy of 400 miles now. It runs fine until after i've driven a little bit. Then the check engine light comes on, then a gentle bucking begins around 2000 rpm, then the bucking gets real bad still around 2000 rpm, and at about the same time my idle goes to hell and doesn't work at all. If im at a stop light im doin the heel-toe idle. It sucks. Black Forest ran the codes for me and they are as follows:
00527: Intake manifold temperature sensor - intermittent open or short
00533: Idle speed regulator - adaptation limit surpassed
00586-2710: EGR valve
00513: Engine speed sensor - no signal.

I think it would be amazing if anyone could shed some light upon my situation especially because I need this thing running like a champ before the upcoming HPDE at Carolina Motorsports Park this weekend. Thanks again!

These are new ones to me, never seen anyone through any codes like this before.
You should have zero codes on an OBD I set up.
My guess would be that one or more of these sensors is actually bad or maybe something was hooked up incorrectly.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Re (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_
00527: Intake manifold temperature sensor - intermittent open or short
00533: Idle speed regulator - adaptation limit surpassed
00586-2710: EGR valve
00513: Engine speed sensor - no signal.


It sounds like you have a short or something odd going on with your car. I don't think that any of those are related to the supercharger except the idle adaptation one. Some of those codes could have been stored for a long time. Did you see if they return?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Your right the turbo cannot compare at the same power level.
The Lysholm will flat whoop all over a turbo set up at this power level.

Yes, but the Lysholm is really in it's own class... it doesn't really compare to any other supercharger out there.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

whats the torque specs on the arp bolts for the head?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Rabbito power!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2706185


_Modified by JBETZ at 7:44 PM 7-10-2006_


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

we cannot edit your post
here is the correct link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2706185


_Modified by a2coupe2a_ at 7:22 PM 7-10-2006_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2coupe2a_* »_we cannot edit your post
here is the correct link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2706185

_Modified by a2coupe2a_ at 7:22 PM 7-10-2006_

Thanks and thanks for fixing it


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I think I found out why I was running so rich, the original connector to the MAF and the extention got caught on the belt tensioner and ground off 2 of the 4 wires... anyone know where I can get some 4 pin connectors?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

Well I have the ACT stg ll 6 puck with the lightned flywheel in my set up, and never had a problem with slipping, now I just have to find me a good transmission because I blew the stock one right after installing the BFI stg ll mounts.







This charger is awsome can't wait to get it back on the road, when I do it will be more of a monster than it is already in running form that is.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

will there be a BBM both at WF 12?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Rabbito power!!!



Wow... It's amazing what a supercharged 1800lbs car will do, eh? Wonder how it would move with a more than double the power.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Re (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_It sounds like you have a short or something odd going on with your car. I don't think that any of those are related to the supercharger except the idle adaptation one. Some of those codes could have been stored for a long time. Did you see if they return? 

Well crap, I guess i'll get the codes checked again. Any place I should check for a short in general or could it be anywhere?


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_will there be a BBM both at WF 12?

or any bbm cars in general


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Re (2.0judith)*

Well I checked the codes again and the exact same ones came back. I am so sick of the car never working.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Re (2.0judith)*

whats the torque specs again on the arp head bolts?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Re (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_whats the torque specs again on the arp head bolts?

IIRC. 1-45lbs
2-65lbs
i'm at 70lbs


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Re (vdubya302)*

The bolts come with instructions that say 65 ftlbs with the supplied lube or 80 ftlbs w/ 30 wt oil. 
I do like to torque them in stages as well.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Re (BMGFifty)*

On high boost applications (not like you guys will ever get there) I go to 75ft/lbs in 3 stages using the moly lube. On lower boost settings like you guys run, 65ft/lbs is plenty. Remember to always retorque the studs after a few heat cycles.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Re (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_On high boost applications (not like you guys will ever get there) I go to 75ft/lbs in 3 stages using the moly lube. On lower boost settings like you guys run, 65ft/lbs is plenty. Remember to always retorque the studs after a few heat cycles. 

What do you consider high boost?
I've seen them spike 25 psi on a drag launch.
Wont be long and we will be running and offering even higher boost options for the 2.0L ABA


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_will there be a BBM both at WF 12?

Wish we could make it.
Going to Germany at the exact same date as WF
I'm sooo fricken excited.
Going to see the VW factory, Porsche museum, Mercedes museum....ect.


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

lemme know if you're in the Frankfurt am Main area. You can have a ride in the only BBM powered Golf 3 GTI in Europe!








seriously though, could you bring an updated chip w/ and drop it off. I've not gotten mine yet and it'll probably take forever in the APO mail system


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (ABNGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABNGTI* »_lemme know if you're in the Frankfurt am Main area. You can have a ride in the only BBM powered Golf 3 GTI in Europe!








seriously though, could you bring an updated chip w/ and drop it off. I've not gotten mine yet and it'll probably take forever in the APO mail system









True dat........your still in weisbaden? Damn, glad to see you've got some FI on board. Are you takin it to the treffens over there?


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Re (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_What do you consider high boost?
I've seen them spike 25 psi on a drag launch.
Wont be long and we will be running and offering even higher boost options for the 2.0L ABA

A spike and holding 25lbs all the way through are different things. 
Stacked gaskets and anything over 18psi I go with 75lb/ft. Single gasket and anything over 22psi, I go with 75lb/ft.
You guys dont even run teenage boost yet so you still have a long way to go.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Re (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_
You guys dont even run teenage boost yet so you still have a long way to go. 

OH snap! I got a new sig!


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

The torques should be listed in the box that the ARP studs came in. I was not sure whether I should use the Bentley OEM torque specs or the ARP ones.....


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (baudeparts)*

ARP specs always. 65ft/lbs with moly lube


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*

I guess you could say im screwed....
thought the head gasket had a leak.. pulled the head off resealed everything. tightened everything. put new oil and coolant. car started up fine and idels perfect.. then i sit in the drivers seat and watch as the coolant temps go up. they get up to around 190--to the hash just next to the 230 and im waiting for the fans to kick on... and nothing.. the fans wont kick on at all even if the car is off. checked all my fuses and they are fine. 
Does anyone have a clue what would make the fans not come on ? or what i could tap into to make sure th fans are getting power?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

how about the harness plug that goes to the fans? 
use a multimeter or circuit tester to see if any of the wires from that are getting power.. if there is power, than maybe your fan motor is toast.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

i took the plug of the back of the fan and tested it with a spare battery and the fan works.. took hte plug off the back of the coolant temp plug? drivers side of the radiator and jump wired and the fans kicked on then so Im guessing its that coolant plug there. but even with the fans on the coolant temps still shot up to 230 then i turned the car off. 
Anyone have a clue why the temps would go crazy even with the fan running?
oh and im not driving the car Im just letting it idel in my garage


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Well I had some simuliar problems once, it could be two things I can think of. One you have a lot of air left in your system that needs to be burped, Vw's are some of the hardest cars to get all the air out of, Two it could be a bad temp sensor, this could be found on the drivers sid of the radiator and I want to say it uses a 13mm wrench to remove. I had to replace mine and get my car to burp, but after that car ran without over heating. Hope it is something as simple as these two things. best to you


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

i have seen the nipple on the head for the small hose to the coolant bottle plugged with scale. it makes it impossible to bleed the coolant system. see if you have coolant flow from the nipple.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Its either your fan switch in the radiator or its your thermostat that lets coolant into the radiator. Does your upper coolant hose get rock hard once the car is up to temp? take you thermostadt out and see if its stuck closed, then put it in boiling water tied to a string and see if it opens. if its stuck closed no coolant gets into the radiator once its warm so the fans never come on. This will cause the car to overheat and blow the head gasket or warp the head.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

if you take out your t-stat, drill a small hole in the flat part. less then 1/8". NOT the sealing surface. this will allow trapped air to pass through the t-stat but wont affect engine operation. makes bleeding the coolant system super easy. i have had cars be totally bled out by the time i finished pouring in the coolant.








seriously.. check the nipple. takes 30 seconds. i had a fought a problem aba jetta for almost a whole day. we even have a special tool that sucks all the air out of the cooling system by putting it into vacuum. did nothing. finally fount the clogged nipple, opened it up with a small pick and the system bled no problem. have seen three in as many years. not too common, but....


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

hey.... i was thinking... is the head gasket on right side up?
edit for..
looked at it this morning and it looks like it would cause a major oil leak..










_Modified by djpj06 at 9:01 AM 7-14-2006_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Were you able to figure out your over heating situation? Hope you have. let us know.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

it seems asthough I got the overheating issues.. it was just a ton of air in the system. I have heat and the coolant hoses are hard so i think im good to go. the only thing is the fans havent kicked on yet and my oil pressure light is on now? Im not 100 percent positive i have the oil line from the oil filter to the charger right. 
can anyone take a picture of how theres is hooked up or describe in detail which exactly im supposed to tighten into.


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

anyone got more vids/soundclips?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

This is where mine is hooked up.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

well, I hard wired the Maf wires and still no idle and running rich as F.. Now my buddy finally found the Vag-Com and we hooked it up. When first starting the car, the O2 sensor has no affect untill warmed up, it then throws in 25% less fuel the car runs less rich but still doesn't idle. The maf works and so does the Idle stabilizer. We've since replace the watertemp sensor, swapped thottle bodies, replaced the MAF, and changed the coil. When we replaced the coil and disconnected the battery-( which happened to be the day we were leaving for Waterfest) the car ran perfect! It idled fine and ran great. Then after changing the oil, it went back to running rich with no idle. 
Twice we have gotten my car to run perfect, once after installing the 42 lb. injectors and chip, and once after the new coil. Since it is so intermitten we think it must be electrical. Could the ECU itself be f'ed up? I bought a new O2 sensor but didn't have time to install it before we left. I talked to John about it before and it sounds like nothing to do with the software.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

On the way to waterfest... goin over the Delaware Memorial Bridge.. booom blown headgasket warped head.. down and out 
hopefully I will have it back together for h20


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Well that sucks. I hope you and I can both get our cars back up and running within a short time frame.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

never heard of drilling a small hole in the T-stat, but worth a try, getting these cars to burp really is a


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I dont understand why people have such trouble getting VW coolant systems bleed out. I fill the damn thing until it stops taking coolant with the engine off. Start the car and wait until the coolant goes down, fill it back up. Screw the cap on and go for a drive. When the temp gets to about 180F, I pull over, check the coolant level and wait till the t-stat opens and fill to the top.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

If your upper coolant hose is hard its your thermostat, like I said already.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I got my coolant issue figured out.. fans never kicked on so i figured it was the fan switch.. but anyways the head is warped blew the gasket.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_I got my coolant issue figured out.. fans never kicked on so i figured it was the fan switch.. but anyways the head is warped blew the gasket.

That has happened to me twice in the last month or so, I feel your pain.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

well in another topic there is this lighten crank pulley that peter tong is making for a few of us ... well to share the fortune ... this is a lighter pulley but retains the stock diameter so u don't loose boost ... so its perfect for us SC guys ... anywho here is the link 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2723410
cheers


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Anyone else get a ROM error after putting in the new stageII chip.
The craziest thing happened yesterday while driving. The CEL turned OFF. I thought perhaps it just burned out but nope, the MAF signal and the o2 signal and the rich signal all cleared themselves. 
So I plugged er in this morning to see what happened and the EVAP code was still there along with the ROM Error code - intermittent.


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

well i dont know if any of you have been reading my posts, but i would like to say that i finally got my car running right. the problems i had were pre exicting to the chager. so the car now idles perfect and runs good.......the only problem i am having now is that im only pushing 4-5lbs of boost (stage 1+). i have checked double checked and triple checked everything for boost leaks or vacum leaks and i have none! 
so i talked to sean from bbm today and he seems to be just as stumped as i am..... and sugestions would be greatly appriciated

P.S. I cant spell......sorry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Just a few questions that may or may not pertain to your low boost level. 
Is your throttle opening all the way?
Is the dv valve fully closed when in boost?
Do you have a head that flows really well?
Are you at altitude?
Is your gauge accurate?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I need a transmission for my bbm charged car bad.... Anyone know where I can get one for a good price, I've looked and can't seem to come up with anything online


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Since my head was warped I decided to go with a 94 obd 1 head cause of the bigger ports.
Anyone have this set up? any differences from the obd 2 head?


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_I need a transmission for my bbm charged car bad.... Anyone know where I can get one for a good price, I've looked and can't seem to come up with anything online

There was a place online that you could send them your vw tranny and they can rebuild it using a few different options of parts and also put a bolt kit in for an additional price. It looked fairly reasonable but I can't remember who it was. I'll try to find out and post it up.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

I'm running the obd2 head, but I beleive in a past post Peter Tong, mentioned that the obd1 head was bigger it was on this page of the post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=31. Either way you'll have to keep all of us posted on your results. Do you plan to have any work done on the head? best to you let us all know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Well I had blown about 6 holes in the housing,thinking about going with a new tranny,unless I can find one that I know is in good working order,I just don't want to go through all this again in six months, I've noticed that the o2o is more money than the o2a, but it would be cool if you could still find that site or company that does the rebuilds though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Well I can't remember where I saw that site, I was looking about a year ago for the same thing. http://www.justveedubs.com sells a brand new 02a conversion for our car for $2,399.00, seems kinda steep to me though.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re:*

Anyone want to trade a BBM charged car for a GLX jetta?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Jonny, I would have Fine Tuning build you an 020 with a peloquin and call it a day. The swap requires a bunch of parts and will cost you much more. O2a's still suffer from the rivets breaking and are only slightly stronger. I prefer the shift feel of the 020 much better anyways.


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

throttle is opening all the way
dv vavle i have to check today, sean from bbm told me to check that as well
i have an obdI car and head so she flows just fine
i live on long island so altitude is no problem for me
and yes my gauge is accurate
i will post with the results from the dv valve later today


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Hmmm OBD1. Is your ISV leaking boost? Try plugging it and taking it for a drive.


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

i do have a question....wouldn't i hear a boost leak?
i will go check the isv now


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

16v coupe
as a refance from me to you (i'm obd1 too)
at idole vac, is at 16-17 check this out ...


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

yeah my idle vac is 19-20


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

i really am at my wits end with this charger.....i dont know what to do next, and the biggest problem is that bbm doenst know either. im at the point that i just want to take the charger off. i wish i didnt live in NY, just so i could bring the car to them to look at.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

it might help if you post up some pictures of your engine.. esp the charger connections, by bass valve, ect.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

what happened with the isv? You may not hear a boost leak.


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

isv is all good


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Ok, how is your tensioner?
Are you running an underdrive pully? (silly question, but it has been done)


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Ok, how is your tensioner?
Are you running an underdrive pully? (silly question, but it has been done)

talking about me andy ... haha jk ! i am getting a new crank pulley made that is lighter and stock diameter


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Yeah buddy.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_i really am at my wits end with this charger.....i dont know what to do next, and the biggest problem is that bbm doenst know either. im at the point that i just want to take the charger off. i wish i didnt live in NY, just so i could bring the car to them to look at.









Ok, so whats going on with your boost?
A few things can cause a low boost reading:
Most common is a leak in the vac lines, dv or boost system.
Next is a slipping belt. You can grease the tensioner or replace it if this is the cause.
The head or valves can also eat boost.
Sometimes leek's can be tough to find and or track down.
Be sure all the vac lines have zip ties or clamps on them.
I've seen leaking vac lines eat up tons of boost.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hey John, how's the stage three chip coming along? For some reason I think that the stage 2 chip I got was bad. My car still doesn't Idle, I thought by now it would have adapted- it's been a month. 
I'm planning on getting the stage three kit as soon as it's ready so keep us updated!


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_...My car still doesn't Idle, I thought by now it would have adapted- it's been a month...

I am also having idle problems with the new Stage II chip. I have about 2.5 hrs of driving and 150 miles on it. 
It seems to be doing a little better, this morning I started it up and it stalled out immediately; second attempt I gave it some gas for about 1min; then the idle loped but didn't stall. But it also getting much worse mpg, I estimate 15mpg down from 20.
Anyone else having problems with the new stageII chip? How long before you could start up without giving it gas and stalling out?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Zorba2.0 and smetzger 
i have the same problem but im obd 1 and i have the sgt 1 kit ... i tried cleanin the isv which is on the obd 1 engine and that worked for like a week .. it something i still havent firgured out ...


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

sorry to her that ..
i'm ob1 too stg2 and i have zero problems with the kit
and NO CEL.
RUNNING 12 psi 
SC VENTO III you have a code (cel)

_Modified by memoryred gti at 12:38 PM 7-28-2006_


_Modified by memoryred gti at 2:29 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

well i bulb burnt out ... but i think i have a code ... might have to borrow someone vag-com








its only happened sincei moved to flordia and after short drives like 5 miles or less ... when i turn the car back on it has touble idling ... eh not too much of a problemits just a bit annoying


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

need help. waiting on prices. i have the obd 1 kit stage 1 and my car rotted out to where the only thing supporting it was the firewall in the front. scary. was only able to buy obd 2 car and am in need of the injectors and obd 2 chip. can anyone help.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gmgolfracer)*

I have a set of 30lb injectors, 268/260 cam and a stage 2 pulley available. I also have a chip. IM me for more info


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Just out of curiosity, when I extended my sensor harnesses during the install and didnt use the exact same size wire, could it cause my sensors to not function correctly?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I have a 16v 1.8 head for sale along with other goodies if interested, email me or IM me to talk more about it. I want to stick with the BBM kit and the stges that go along with it when they are released.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_Just out of curiosity, when I extended my sensor harnesses during the install and didnt use the exact same size wire, could it cause my sensors to not function correctly?

I'm no electrician, but I can safely tell you that I dont think so








The resistance of the wire itself would change very slightly, but I don't believe it to be enough to make a difference.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_I'm no electrician, but I can safely tell you that I dont think so








The resistance of the wire itself would change very slightly, but I don't believe it to be enough to make a difference.

Well crap, I dunno whats with these sensors then.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_
Well crap, I dunno whats with these sensors then.









Same here, even with the new software my car wouldn't have a cel but a MAF code was still in the computer?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I wish I had some input on all this, I can't wait to get this car back up and running, by then though I will be in hopes that I will have the front mount and other goodies to go with it.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

sooo... is stacking two oem head gaskets the same as the spacer from bbm?


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Stacking the gaskets results in a 8.2:1 comp. ratio. The spacer gasket lowers compression 1 point so it would be around 8.7:1


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_Zorba2.0 and smetzger 
i have the same problem but im obd 1 and i have the sgt 1 kit ... i tried cleanin the isv which is on the obd 1 engine and that worked for like a week .. it something i still havent firgured out ... 

I have never heard of any OBD I kits with any idle issues.
There have been a few OBD II people that are having an idle adaptation problem.
My car did it for awhile. I found some vacuum leaks and also made the vac line to the diverter valve short and as an individual isolated signal line. Basically keep the vac signal to the diverter as strong as possible. Your new OBD II chip will idle perfectly unless you have something else going on with your ecu management system.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I have never heard of any OBD I kits with any idle issues.
There have been a few OBD II people that are having an idle adaptation problem.
My car did it for awhile. I found some vacuum leaks and also made the vac line to the diverter valve short and as an individual isolated signal line. Basically keep the vac signal to the diverter as strong as possible. Your new OBD II chip will idle perfectly unless you have something else going on with your ecu management system.



eh ? obd II chip ? i thought we didn't new a new updated chip .. but i take one








and the car is acting a better hasn't stalled yet ... yet ....


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_Stacking the gaskets results in a 8.2:1 comp. ratio. The spacer gasket lowers compression 1 point so it would be around 8.7:1

so is this a bad idea or no?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Well you could stack them yes, but then your CR would be way to low for this kit. I would just go with what BBM or others may have for the head spacrer to get you a point or so difference I am thinking that with stage two already on my car I would want my CR to be around 9:1 or so with less agressive cam. Would be interesting to see what a higher compression and a less agressive cam would accomplish, has anyone done this yet?


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Out of curiosity, what kinda MPG can you expect from this kit?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Wheel Man 4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wheel Man 4life* »_Out of curiosity, what kinda MPG can you expect from this kit?

i finally did the math to see what kina of mpg im getting a MPG of 25 ... not bad not bad


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_ Would be interesting to see what a higher compression and a less agressive cam would accomplish, has anyone done this yet? 

You want higher compression with a _more_ aggresive cam, as the longer duration will keep the valves open longer, thus lowering your effective compression. try a straight 268 on 9:1. 
You can stack 2 gaskets but get a bigger pulley like a stage 3+ for that low of a compression, otherwise it'll lower your power, response and MPG with no real benefit.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I have the stg 2 set up and the head was warped and i dont feel all that safe using the spacer/gasket and I can get two brand new oem gaskets for free tommorrow so if i stack the two will the stg2 pulley/cam/software be ok?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

If they are free I say go for it. I've run stacked gaskets before.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I would think that the compression would be to low don't you think, would hate to see him get into something and not get the most power out of his set up as he could.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Free is a powerful word in my book.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

So if 2 stacked gaskets yields a lower CR, in theory, would it be low enough to run the stageIII pulley and software with no intercooler? It's what, another 3lbs of boost so that's not too drastic I don't think.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

not recommended, if you run without innercooling your system your chances of blowing your motor or decreasing your chargers life is at risk, remember the smaller pulley makes the charger spin faster, therfor making more air flow "Boost" this air is moving so fast it gets very hot, and heat is one big cause of engine meltdown. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Lower compression may allow you to run slightly more boost up top, but it would make it run really sluggish down low. I think that the stage 2 pulley is about max you would want to run without an intercooler. It would simply pull too much timing and the extra boost would be pointless.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

what kind of quarter mile times are you stg 2 people pullin?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I couldn't tell you actually, I've yet to get the chance to do a run, but when I get my car back up and running the run will come along with a dyno, I am really wondering how this kit puts out with the header I have on it.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I never got a chance to take mine to the track, but my uber accurate g-tech meter







gave me low 14's all day long. I've driven other cars that ran low 14's and it felt really similar.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

If any of you want to go the same route that BMGFIFTY has gone with the 16v, I have some parts you could use to do this, looking to rid of the stuff I bought for it but now need a new transmission as well as other things IM me if interested. need this stuff gone ASAP


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Lower compression may allow you to run slightly more boost up top, but it would make it run really sluggish down low. I think that the stage 2 pulley is about max you would want to run without an intercooler. It would simply pull too much timing and the extra boost would be pointless. 

I wouldn't even think about doing it, more or less just wondering out loud. I'm not putting any more money into this tank.
And you're right, the thing gets **** hot as it is on a short drive. Water injection doesn't even help really.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

what do yall stg 2s put down for power?


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

what are eveyones boost levels for stage 1+ 
i curious to know what your boost is at:
3000 rpm
4000 rpm
5000 rpm
6000 rpm
thanks you guys, this would help me out greatly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Not sure on the stg 1+ but I know stg ll was hitting 5 psi at like 2200 RPM


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone have a good working transmission they are trying to rid of, would like a o2a, but a o2o will do it the price is good, thought I would ask you guys first before I go further looking elsewhere.
How many of you are going to hook your rides up with the new stg lll kit BBM is offering, I heard it pulls like something fierce, I would think so considering the better flowing intake maniold as well as a smaller pulley and a FMIC


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Well I can tell you that with stage 1+ I hit over 10psi around 6000-6400.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*stage2 new chip problems....*

Ok, update on new stage2 chip problems...
After about 180 miles, everything came together and was running fine. I could cold start the car w/o touching the gas pedal, it would not stall and after waiting for the temp guage to start moving it would run strong. Plus no CEL.
But then 100 miles after that... CEL came on, car started stalling when idling, would sometimes hesitate or choke at 4100 revs, if I was running the AC and stopped I would either stall or I would idle at 2300 revs.
Codes...
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
What is going on?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_what do yall stg 2s put down for power?

Check the BBM site they have a Dyno chart. I think its 183 whp adn 170 torque.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_Ok, update on new stage2 chip problems...
After about 180 miles, everything came together and was running fine. I could cold start the car w/o touching the gas pedal, it would not stall and after waiting for the temp guage to start moving it would run strong. Plus no CEL.
But then 100 miles after that... CEL came on, car started stalling when idling, would sometimes hesitate or choke at 4100 revs, if I was running the AC and stopped I would either stall or I would idle at 2300 revs.
Codes...
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
What is going on?
Thanks,
Scott

We are getting ready to send out the next and last wave of chip updates.
This will take care of all of this for you.
I'll put you at the top of the list.
They should all be done shipping out by the end of next week.
Let me know if you need it even quicker.
Thanks again


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (smetzger)*

sorry to hear that.....but i can say after i fixed my TPS wire (was cut by err) i don't have NO CEL.
and it's running verry solid ....HECK.i'm beating N/A or slitly moded VR6's all day..(had three good run's at W/F) AND NO WAY THAY can beat me...
hope you find your problems....
p.s i'm at stg2 soon to be stg3









or you can call BBM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good service BTW



_Modified by memoryred gti at 1:05 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (memoryred gti)*

What did you run at WF?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (BMGFifty)*

sorry i was not clear at this. I did not run at the track








but run at the streets







(i know..be safe)


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_sorry i was not clear at this. I did not run at the track








but run at the streets







(i know..be safe)

ah, gotcha. I've never had a problem beating vr's even 24v ones.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (BMGFifty)*

well the mane idea is that kit is solid.. and powerfull for aba's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well for those of you who know about BMGFIFTY and his lysholm charged 16v here are some video's we made, not the best quality because of the little camera I had on me, but it's something. the camera does make everything sound much louder than it is. I got to ride in the car and I must say it pulls very smooth. enjoy The first is a shot of the engine at idle. The camera makes it sound really noisy, but I assure you that it purrs.
http://www.sixspeedmedia.com/gti/bbmsc/idle.MPG

This second one is of a neighbor annoying drive by. 
http://www.sixspeedmedia.com/gti/bbmsc/driveby.MPG


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

What PSI is the Stage III Kit Pulling? I Have a 22PSI pully that i will be running and i want to know what i am looking at comparied to the Stage III. 
If anyone else is running 22PSI on the 2.0L let me know, Thanks


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (IHateSpeedBumps)*

Well running 22 psi on the ABA I hope you have some internal work done, the stg lll pulley is geared for 14-15 PSI putting this kit at 200 WHP take a little or give a little depending on how beat up your motor is. 22 PSI I really want to see what your ABA or block is performing with that PSI post a video if you would please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

i am still building the block, Pistons/rods/head(p&p,valves,springs,cam) standalone etc. I am trying to find out what to expect with it.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Please keep posts on topic. Anything else will be deleted.
Thanks.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

just curious what internal work has been done to any of the "built" motors, i am in the process of selling the vr and buying a 2 liter just so i can boost it. my freinds shop said he would like to do a custom A/W set up so i am very interested in doing it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

bmgfifty....... can i ask why you are running a rocco 16v manifold and not a mkII 16v manifold?
wouldnt be less routing of the supercharger piping?


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_bmgfifty....... can i ask why you are running a rocco 16v manifold and not a mkII 16v manifold?
wouldnt be less routing of the supercharger piping?

He is gearing up to run a FMIC.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (EDM_v-dub)*

Yup... hmm I wonder when the fmic will be ready?


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Yup... hmm I wonder when the fmic will be ready?

i just orderd 1


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

How hard is it to run the IC for the charger?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Radiator Hoses*

Hi,
I bought my car with the charger on it. Did the install change any of the radiator hoses? Because the dealer can't seem to find my Upper Rad hose.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (smetzger)*

no there was no chancge in the radiator hoses


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (16v Coupe)*

Hey dont know if this is common knowledge for you guys or not but if you have a rough idle or some bucking... make sure to check your EGR valve. I was having all kinds of crappy idle and dying and major bucking. I thought hey the EGR could be causing all this so I found this guy's work, http://www.bighracing.com/egrmain.html, and did it. No more cel, bucking, and I finally have an idle back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (2.0judith)*

reading ... i likey ... looks like i have something to do tomorrow ...


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_Hi,
I bought my car with the charger on it. Did the install change any of the radiator hoses? Because the dealer can't seem to find my Upper Rad hose.
Thanks,
Scott

theres 2 different main radiator hoses depending on whether your car had a secondary air pump or not which began on some 97 year cars. since this kit removes the secondary air pump it probably has no provision for that hose.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (all-starr-me)*

got the car back all together after the warped head.. went with the obd1 head and omg awesome difference.. you can hear the mk4 exhaust manifold so much better now and it purrs oh so nice.. the only thing thats annoying me now is the idel tensioner makes a clicking noise at idel then smooths out when you press the gas. its odd so im gonna get another tensioner and swap it out and see if its just bad maybe. all in all this kit is amazing in 5th gear.. 70 mph at 3000 rpm and the car is screamin for more throttle.. it def def def moves out now.. awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (vdubya302)*

So your using the mk4 "Exhaust manifold" or intake manifold? I plan to go with the mk4 intake manifold and FMIC until I build up my other motor, but i'm going 4 cly. all the way. love it light reliable, and different,


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (JonVWluver)*

im using the mk4 exhaust manifold. it needed a little modifying to work cause theres supposed to be an o2 sensor on it but welded that shut and kept the mk3 downpipe. its tubular so its a lot like an aftermarket one.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (vdubya302)*

So your using the mk4 "Exhaust manifold" or intake manifold? I plan to go with the mk4 intake manifold and FMIC until I build up my other motor, but i'm going 4 cly. all the way. love it light reliable, and different,


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_So your using the mk4 "Exhaust manifold" or intake manifold? I plan to go with the mk4 intake manifold and FMIC until I build up my other motor, but i'm going 4 cly. all the way. love it light reliable, and different, 


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_So your using the mk4 "Exhaust manifold" or intake manifold? I plan to go with the mk4 intake manifold and FMIC until I build up my other motor, but i'm going 4 cly. all the way. love it light reliable, and different, 

deja-vu ? there must a gitch in the matix ...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (SC VENTO III)*

No, your just drunk again.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (BMGFifty)*

haha ... now how did u know ...







, i must say jager is my new best friend


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (SC VENTO III)*

Um we can smell our own.... BBM owners that is. 
Oh and on topic I should be getting an intercooler for the 16v setup soon. I'll be running a 55mm pulley for tuning and may go to a 50mm if I'm feeling froggy.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Um we can smell our own.... BBM owners that is. 
Oh and on topic I should be getting an intercooler for the 16v setup soon. I'll be running a 55mm pulley for tuning and may go to a 50mm if I'm feeling froggy.

just wonderin ... how much boost is that 50 mm ?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_
just wonderin ... how much boost is that 50 mm ?

It depends on the head. On most 8v heads its over 20psi. On my 16v head I expect 17-18psi


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (BMGFifty)*

Just wondering if anyone has run into this. 98 MK3 2.0 BBM Stage 1, upon install of the kit I had all the common CEL's assoc. with the MK3; Evap, Long Term Fuel Trim too rich and the MAF code. It still bucks and runs under par, but I decided to check my codes today with a new scanner we got at work. I now have a "Running to LEAN" code! IN addition to the other three. Anyone have an idea why this is or had similar issues? Oh also anyone know around what BBM charges to install the Stage II kit? Thanks. P.S. I want my chip!


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (baudeparts)*

I've never heard of the lean code, you may have a vacuum leak somewhere. 
What is your vacuum at idle, assuming you have a boost/vacuum gauge. It should be around 17-19 inches with stage 1, anything lower will indicate a leak. 

Assuming your system is fine, the chip should cure most of those codes. You could probably reconnect your evap system if you are sure it isn't leaking and clear that code as well.


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (BMGFifty)*

Ill check my vacuum at idle. Have you reconnected you evap? Where did you hook it up? I have no open ports since my Brake Booster hooks up there. I asked John if It was ok to tee off the booster and evap and he said it was not a good idea....not sure why.
Im just guessing but BBM must have not included a place for the evap for a reason....
Thx.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (baudeparts)*

Most of the old EVAP systems have leaks that caused weird/poor running. I was much easier to simply bypass the system all together.
Some of the older kits used to have the EVAP connected to the intake side of the charger. You may have a fitting near where the dipsitck is. 
I used to have the EVAP connected and noticed a huge increase in drivabilty when I plugged it.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (BMGFifty)*

The problem is some of us have to go thru emissions testing, and evap codes mean instant failure. I'm very happy the MAF code and rich code have been fixed, but I can't pass if this evap doesn't work. It woudlnt' be a problem if it didn't throw it right away, but it does. Still lookin for a work around


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (vwboomer2)*

Your kit should have the port for the EVAP. Simply plug it back in. Oh and make sure that there aren't any leaks in the system.


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (BMGFifty)*

Well for the life of me I have no clue where to hook up the EVAP. I only have 2 ports and both my ports are used... One is brakes and the other is coming from the intake manifold and that one is a small 1/4 barbed fitting...
My vaccum is sitting at 20 at idle also.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (baudeparts)*

It is kinda hard to see on this image, but the evap is connected to the intake side of the charger next to the dipstick.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well there was either a glitch in the tex or I must have been so drunk I typed it twice the exact same way, also on a sad note but feel it needs to happen I am parting out my mk3 GTi, The BBM kit is going to be installed into something a little lighter, some things are up for grabs.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

When I had the evap connected to the port on the charger, I got the code. I never had it before I installed the charger. New gas cap didn't help either. so I dunno


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

has anybody put their stage 2 on a dyno? numbers?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_has anybody put their stage 2 on a dyno? numbers?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









bmgfifty ... get him pa ...


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (baudeparts)*

i think on the later kits they deleted the barb for the evap, they now recommend running with it disconnected. my kit has the barb, but ive never run it with the evap hooked up. ill probably be hooking it up soon though to see if i can get it code free to pass emissions. anyone else done emissions yet?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

ok fine ... bmgfifty is the only person that i know that dynoed his stg II ... which i believe was 183 whp ?
ah found a link ... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1834380


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

thanks.. ive seen his before... anyone else??


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

has anyone has any problems with their idel tensioner making a tapping noise at idel. the part where the spring is makes a tapping noise at idel 900 rpms then smooths out as soon as I hit the gas. tried replacing it today and it still makes a tapping.. im thinking maybe its the shaft that runs through the bracket?
and I've checked over everything and my stg. 2 is only peaking at 7 pounds. Maybe the boost gauge is bad but still I dont know y its so low?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

I've got a squeeler but not a tapper. I'm not certain which pulley it is, but it's annoying. I replaced the timing belt idler 10k miles ago so I doubt thats it. Never really bothered to investigate. I only hear it at stoplights anyway


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

does it feel like 7psi??? 
- check that your throttle cable is properly tensioned, otherwise your throttlebody might not be opening all the way.
- did you put the stage 2 pulley on..?
- go over the vac. lines and make sure they are all connected, no leaks
- check the silicone coupler clamps are tight
- swap out the boost gauge... i've had one go bad on me, and i was going crazy trying to figure out why all of a sudden i was only getting 3psi...


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (Pry)*

getting ready to do emissions testing in a month. I really doubt it will pass even if you have the updated chip...But hey who knows


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (baudeparts)*

When the stage 3 kit is available I plan on running 18 psi instead of 14, and using standalone... this isn't too much boost since I'll have the front mount right?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_When the stage 3 kit is available I plan on running 18 psi instead of 14, and using standalone... this isn't too much boost since I'll have the front mount right?

hehe, I am going to run 18+ psi on our chipped OBD II stock system and also play with it at over 20+ psi


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Hoses (JBETZ)*








I'm so jealous. Quit teasing all of us and finish stage three already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Do you know what the final cost will be. I'll be ready to order at the end of the month!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

well BBM owners, I want to offer any of you that have a black Gti or jetta that wants to do a golf front end a custom painted hood mirriors to match and a badgeless grill, paint is House of colors and is Candy red with a silver base coat, this will make your car stand out even more when having that lysholm sound, I got a lot of looks with this and is custom only one like it I can't post pics but will have someone post for me, let me know guys, I would rather have a BBM kit owner sporting this stuff.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_well BBM owners, I want to offer any of you that have a black Gti or jetta that wants to do a golf front end a custom painted hood mirriors to match and a badgeless grill, paint is House of colors and is Candy red with a silver base coat, this will make your car stand out even more when having that lysholm sound, I got a lot of looks with this and is custom only one like it I can't post pics but will have someone post for me, let me know guys, I would rather have a BBM kit owner sporting this stuff.

That sentence hurts my head.


----------



## alenr16 (Jul 10, 2006)

what kind of 1/4 mile times do you guys get with the BBM SC?


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (alenr16)*

Anyone received their Stage1 OBD 2 updated chips yet? Oh also does anyone have recommendations for 108 race gas, as far as mixing percentage? I got a 5 gallon can but didnt want to break something by adding too much.
Thx


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (baudeparts)*

Too much octane can't hurt anything but your wallet, unless the fuel is leaded then your cat my complain.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (baudeparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baudeparts* »_Anyone received their Stage1 OBD 2 updated chips yet? Oh also does anyone have recommendations for 108 race gas, as far as mixing percentage? I got a 5 gallon can but didnt want to break something by adding too much.
Thx

hmmm as far as i know ... we don't get updated chips cuz the obd 1 kits/car run fine with the ones that we have ...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

He said OBD 2 ya nutcase


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_He said OBD 2 ya nutcase









oh gezz ... i gotta lay off the drinkin 
on topic ! ... after jumpim some train tracks on the way to work , i seem to have gotten a exhaust leak ... car is louuuuud ! but seems like the car is running better haha


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

I'm going nuts, the car seems to be bucking constantly unless i'm flooring it; and even then it bucks until 4000ish rpm. It doesnt do it right when I start it up, only after a bit of driving. I thought it only did it during boost but nope, it does it all the time. Makes the car sound like poop. Any ideas? I'm pretty sure I dont have a boost or vacuum leak. I peak at about 5.5 psi.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

do you have eney CEL ? I had the same problem...turnd out it's one of my TPS wires got disconected....


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_do you have eney CEL ? I had the same problem...turnd out it's one of my TPS wires got disconected....

See thats the weird thing. I was having this problem but like five times as bad before I disconnected the EGR system. No CEL lights since then. Also, after driving a little and I turn the car off then come back and want to start it again, it often stutters for a second then dies. I have to rev a bunch and then it almost dies but then catches itself and idles great. It will idle fine until the next time I turn the car off. WTF?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_
See thats the weird thing. I was having this problem but like five times as bad before I disconnected the EGR system. No CEL lights since then. Also, after driving a little and I turn the car off then come back and want to start it again, it often stutters for a second then dies. I have to rev a bunch and then it almost dies but then catches itself and idles great. It will idle fine until the next time I turn the car off. WTF?

hmmmm ... yep sounds like that my car use to do and still does every so often , i just mash it into 1st and take off







but since i cleaned the isv , it hasn't done it as much ... 
here in FL i met a guy who works on vw and bmw and he said it is definetly a idle problem but eh , im startin to get over it








try the isv if u got one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

have you checked the distibuter?
my car had kind of the same problem, and my dist had a hairline crack in it


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

IM'ed sent


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

my car had the same problem as well. Cleaned throttle body, replaced coil, maf sensor, and some other parts, now it just doesn't idle right. But when converted back to stock it seems to run fine. Also replaced vaccum lines with silicone.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Well poop nuggets, I guess ill clean the ISV and the cap and rotor, needed to anyways. Before I removed the EGR I got an Intake air temp code, should i replace the sensor?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

If anyone is interested in a comnplete head with the stg 2 cam installed with a tt adjustable cam sproket let me know I still have a lot of this car to part out, would like to see it go to someone who will benefit from it.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

how much are you looking to get for the head?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Will a stage II obd II pass an emisions test? Just wondering since there is no cel? Will it pass a sniff test?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

IM sent


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well now that Fall is near do any of you plan to build up the car in the cooler months? I'm hoping that by next summer I will have my swap in my MKll.


----------



## vdubmx1 (Jul 25, 2006)

i like mine!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Well now that Fall is near do any of you plan to build up the car in the cooler months? 

Heck yeah I do! 034 stage IC stand-alone, BBM stage III, and a tranny rebuild and diff from schimmel. And if there is time, some euro bumpers and black magic pearl!


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

034 should be nice. I've got my stage 3 intercooler going on tomorrow.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

So BBM is already shipping intercoolers> or did you get the original water/air kit? How much did it run you?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Mine was shipped because my car is all custom. What I got was a base kit so I could modify it to fit my car. My software is also custom.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Can't wait to get my mkll custom, I need to rid of these mklll parts
first. your set up is awesome, I'm so jealous


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

what's this I hear John is still in Germany? Anyway, all I really need is the intercooler kit. I wanna run the 18 psi pulley. There was also a mentioning of a new tensioner setup? Did you get that as well? I'm excited to get this kit. I heard my buddies corrado with the 18 psi pulley and silencer kit and it is still loud and pulls like the dickens, he also has the ame software I want to run. BMGfifty, how much did BBM charge you for just the intercooler setup?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

My car pulls like mad. I was actually scared when I drove it this evening. I don't know exactly how much I was charged since I put down some money early on and was then charged after I returned another part. It was at least $1000 though....and totally worth it. I'm still excited from my drive earlier.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Awesome, I'm just glad to hear it's worth it. Of course how couldn't it be! I was thinking about doing my own piping but what's the point, right? I'm looking forward to calling John then at the end of the month


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Anyone running over 20psi with stage 3 yet?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (IHateSpeedBumps)*

I'm planning on installing my 55mm pulley tomorrow. I don't know about 20psi, but it should rip.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I thought the 55mm pully was 20-22 psi? I am going to be running the same pully when i finish up the motor.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (IHateSpeedBumps)*

On a 16v head it won't hit 20psi, not enough restriction.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well have not posted in this thread in awhile so thought I would share with you guys that my 96 GTI has been almost completly stripped down to nothing but a frame, i've sold off a good portion of the parts but still have some left, but can't wait to start on my mkll project, when I do I will be sure to take lots of pictures and get them posted.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

how is going to H2O ? 
i'd like see some one with the s/c


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_how is going to H2O ? 
i'd like see some one with the s/c

I'll be there, you can come meet up with me.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

ok I will let you know were i'm at...


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Aright sounds good


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

I'm trying to find out who the guy was who did the bbm charger in the mkll. If anyone knows off the top of thier head please let me know I just wanted to ask a few questions. Thanks


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

anyone get a CEL free chip yet for OBD2 Stage 2?


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

well on BBM says they have a charger that will fit my car. i am still asuming that it will not fit my 2000 2.0


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

Anyone with OBD II Stage 1 got their chips yet?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_I'm trying to find out who the guy was who did the bbm charger in the mkll. If anyone knows off the top of thier head please let me know I just wanted to ask a few questions. Thanks

Oyhonk you mean Mr. Peter Tong, try to find the lightend crank pulley post. It has a link to his webpage. He mostly does mk I's


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Oyhonk you mean Mr. Peter Tong, try to find the lightend crank pulley post. It has a link to his webpage. He mostly does mk I's

The lightweight crank pulley thread was black holed. The crap is flyin around pretty good on this site, oh wait, its the vortex.


----------



## fostex (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Here is the link to Peter's website 
http://rotorcharged.com/phpBB2/index.php 
Also here is the link to what happened to the old thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2824710 
I started the thread about the light weight crank pulley, and they black holed it because i supposedly started a group buy


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (fostex)*

hi,
I think Jonathan might mean this guy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...63328
owner of this nice looking Jetta...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2770274
Might be wrong though... hope it helps...
Peter


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

well looks like ill be calling bbm in the morning........since i have put like 1500 miles on the car and i think the ****in god damn charger is seized!!!!
i am not ****in physced!!!!


_Modified by 16v Coupe at 12:28 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

I've put over 600 miles on this set up Stg 2 and im only peaking boost at 6-7 something is def wrong. I've gone over every hose and clamp and I'm clueless. Hopefully someone at h20 can help me.
What boost numbers is everyone pushing on the stg 2?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_well looks like ill be calling bbm in the morning........since i have put like 500 miles on the car and i think the ****in god damn charger is seized!!!!
i am not ****in physced!!!!

ouch ... what happened


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_I've put over 600 miles on this set up Stg 2 and im only peaking boost at 6-7 something is def wrong. I've gone over every hose and clamp and I'm clueless. Hopefully someone at h20 can help me.
What boost numbers is everyone pushing on the stg 2?

yea i hit same boost with my stg 1 so u have to be losing boost somewhere .... 
the problems that i had that made me lose boost was 
1) a underdrive pulley which i replaced with the oem one 
2) upper intake hose wasn't tight enough and i just tightin all the hoses
3) there is a clip on the to throttle cable that hold it in-place so it open right and u hit WOT 
hope it helps ...


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

not sure....and im not goin to speculate till i talk to bbm today.....


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

double check and triple check number three........that was my dumbazz problem


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

so what am i exactly doing with this throttle cable? I make sure the tb is just opening all the way?


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

yes first have a friend hold the throttle pedel down, as they are doin that see if the throttle body will open any more by hand.....if it does this means that you are not getting wide open throttle. i dont have a picture of it but maybe somone does, but there is a clip on the cable that might be missing. and that would casue you to not have wide open throttle


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

ill be at h2o with my BBM stg2








peak is 11-12 psi


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

When I was up and running, I was hitting 11-12 psi around 6K RPM. You may want to double check your pulley size as well the list Sc Vento gave you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_not sure....and im not goin to speculate till i talk to bbm today.....























figure it out ? ? ?


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_yes first have a friend hold the throttle pedel down, as they are doin that see if the throttle body will open any more by hand.....if it does this means that you are not getting wide open throttle. i dont have a picture of it but maybe somone does, but there is a clip on the cable that might be missing. and that would casue you to not have wide open throttle

yep ! i was missing the clip so that wasn't letting me hit full boost ... i think i was hitting like 3/4 psi and also caused my low dyno numbers .... i think it was 138whp ... i should really re-dyno


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

so i talked to bbm today and i have to send the charger to them so they can check it out and see what the problwm is.........being the fact that this thing has 1500 miles on it............it better be warrentied!!!!!


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_so i talked to bbm today and i have to send the charger to them so they can check it out and see what the problwm is.........being the fact that this thing has 1500 miles on it............it better be warrentied!!!!!

yea depends on what happened when the charger sized but i forgot what happend to another guy that sized his charger , i think it was something inside the intake when up into the charger and killed but even with him a fault bbm still took care of him , so ur in good hands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_
3) there is a clip on the to throttle cable that hold it in-place so it open right and u hit WOT 
hope it helps ...

YES! what a stupid problem, but it seems almost everyone has it.


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC VENTO III* »_
yea depends on what happened when the charger sized but i forgot what happend to another guy that sized his charger , i think it was something inside the intake when up into the charger and killed but even with him a fault bbm still took care of him , so ur in good hands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yeah i really hope they do, im telling ya it would be great PR if they did. they told me to send them allmost the whole kit back from the intake filter to theintake manifold, oil return and feed lines also. The only crappy part about it is no matter how good they take care of me, i have no way of getting my car to h2o







...........casue running it without the charger is definatly not a option......i cant even imagine goin back to a stock 2.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_
yeah i really hope they do, im telling ya it would be great PR if they did. they told me to send them allmost the whole kit back from the intake filter to theintake manifold, oil return and feed lines also. The only crappy part about it is no matter how good they take care of me, i have no way of getting my car to h2o







...........casue running it without the charger is definatly not a option......i cant even imagine goin back to a stock 2.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Steve-
If it is covered by the warranty or basically not particle ingestion or oil starvation to the gears and or bearings you will be covered.
Be happy you didn't buy a turbo kit and had an issue.
All of the major turbo manufacturers offer only a 30 day warranty period and that is it.
Even if you fail a turbo in the short warranty period you would be lucky to have it covered.
We will take good care of you Steve, sorry you had this happen to you for what ever reason caused it.
Thanks again


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

i was wandering i upgraded from obd1 to obd2 due to an unfornuate incident with my 94. i was wandering how to get the new chip for the obd2 setup


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

I speak for myself on this one, but John and his team at BBM will treat you right, they take great care of thier customers, always have and pretty sure always will, As John says as long as it's the fualt of his set up and not somthing that could have been prevented by owner he will take care of you. I've saved many emails back and forth to show friends how well the company takes care of thier customers in case they were to buy or know someone to buy. best to you in hopes you get the ride back up and running again.


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

this is the main reason i bought this setup, i know bbm is a very reputable company, and a company i can trust. john thank you very much for the info.....it looks like i willbe send this charger back to you by thursday, so you will probly see it by monday or tuesday


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Ok guys so i think i should introduce myself to the group. I just bought a BBM charger of a coworker of mine and am awaiting my next oil change to put it in the car. So i read prolly the first 15pgs of this thread and quit but i have learned quite a few things. So please bare with me and try to understand what i am trying to accomplish. I want to get my car to the point where it is good with power and good with economy. The car is a daily and only a baby 96 with 67k on her. Charger is going on at 70k. 
So What my thoughts for the car were to go stg 1 for now and then add a FMIC a smaller pulley and a chip to maintain the whole setup. No offense to BBM but i was going to go to C2 regarding the chip at that point. For now i am sorting things out in the 2k miles i have left before the chip goes on. Since the kit is used i wanted to replace these things or upgrade them of my own accord. Idk how BBM handles the warranty with this so John hopefully u can chime in. I think i actually spoke with u a couple weeks back about Gas mileage and what the 020 can handle.
1.Forge or 710n BPV
2.BFI stg .5 or 1 motor mounts.
3.ITG Cone Air Filter
4.Port Throttle Body/Remove Humps
5.New Belt(Don't know the name of the one with the kit anybody know the size??)
6.New Tensioner
7.New throttle Body gasket
8.Oil Pan Gasket
9.Intake Manifold Gasket(Questioning this i c one pictured with the kit but idk the installation procedure of the Lysolm)
After the initial installation like i said i want to get a intercooler, smaller pulley and a chip. All while retaining a decent Gas Mileage. Then just sit back and let the good times roll. So again sry about the long post but i did some research and if somebody would like to chime in i would appreciate it.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

When you say BPV do you mean Bypass Valve?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Don't waste your money on the chip, you would be buying what you already have.
Feel free to call me or email me directly about any other details or questions you may have.
Thanks
[email protected]
BBM 541.388.1202


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

The chip with the Obd 2 kit is a really good tune, just make sure you get the latest version.


_Modified by all-starr-me at 7:15 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hey John, why don't you work with TT to make a custom cam utilizing the miller cycle rather than relying on a head spacer to lower the compression in the upper stages of this kit. here's some good reading for you all: http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Miller_cycle
Maybe use the TT 260/256 as a base for a 9:1 cam and a 268/260 as a base for an 8:1 cam. this would keep the quench areea constant and allow more timing to be run, while eliminating the need for a spacer. also you should see better power and mpg. All supercharged 8v's could benefit from these.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Interesting read, wish I had more time for additional projects.
2.0L is actually really good with boost even at the higher compression ratio.
I attribute this to the nice dish and squish band.
The chip is different than the C2, programmed by JAT.
I call it BBM JAT software.
Jeff email me back and fly out here for more tuning so we can release Stage III!!!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Great reading material, thanks, never even knew it was in existence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

The head spacer kind of ruins the squish area, Jeff has said before you can run +8 degrees more ignition timing with deeper dished pistons than a headspacer engine. I'm not sure how much power that translates into. The miller cycle would allow you to keep the squish area intact and lower the compression, giving you more power and saving on one less piece needed (the headspacer).
Will TT make custom grinds of their cams? I have been thinking about finding someone to grind me a custom cam for this.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I'd love to be able not to run the spacer.. seems to be leaking no matter what i do


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

John, thanks for keping us updated on stage III, I always look about everyother day and was excited to see the new price and pics up! 
I was wondering if you could knock off a few bucks if I don't get the software? I'm running standalone, could I also get the 18+ psi pulley?


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_I'd love to be able not to run the spacer.. seems to be leaking no matter what i do










You have to have either a warped head or block. Or you're not properly torquing the head studs.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*

well fellow friends , i sold the S/C today and now the car is back to N/A still have to get another chip and some other goodies to get it running again but soon after only to go under the knife again ... engine swap time
anywho thanks to all who have helped me out in firguring out different problems ... and i still owe bmgfifty a drink who is a very smart man and helped me with the earlier issue i had 
ha ha now pour one for the 2.0L


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Hey buddy if you need a chip let me know I have like 4 stock chips for the OBD2


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

they work with obd 1 ? cuz if soooo sent me one


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Well i'm not really sure, I don't think they work for a OBD1 Ecu, only OBD2,I don't htink they are the same, but again not sure. if they are the same like I said I have about 4 of them, i'll send you one.


----------



## baudeparts (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

6pk1330 =1330 millimeters or 52.36 inches. 6 Rib. Buy a Goodyear belt


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Well i'm not really sure, I don't think they work for a OBD1 Ecu, only OBD2,I don't htink they are the same, but again not sure. if they are the same like I said I have about 4 of them, i'll send you one.

The OBD I chips are rectangular, and the OBD II chips are square, they wont work.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_
The OBD I chips are rectangular, and the OBD II chips are square, they wont work.









yea i thought they weren't going to work , but i think im going to stay car less and just swap in the new motor


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

So who's going to install the new fuel rail???? they look good


----------



## inkfreak74x9 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Does anyone know where I can find some info on the installation fo a BBM (lyshom) blower. I got a project dropped in my lap. Engine is on a stand, I got a box of bolts and 2 boxes of parts. I am good with puzzles but any info would help.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (inkfreak74x9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inkfreak74x9* »_Does anyone know where I can find some info on the installation fo a BBM (lyshom) blower. I got a project dropped in my lap. Engine is on a stand, I got a box of bolts and 2 boxes of parts. I am good with puzzles but any info would help.

Sure either email me at [email protected] or give me a call. 541.388.1202


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I would like to see some pictures of your cars, kinda interested to see the styles and paths which people take from coast to coast


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

This is a little preview/mock-up of my setup. Stil waiting for BBM to get their intercoolers, John said he is hoping for Mid-October so I'm pumped. In the meantime, 034 IC is going on without distributor. I'm also ordering the oil cooler kit with the 19 row exchanger. I'm looking to run the 18+ pulley since there will be alot more volume to fill up. I dont want to over spin the charger.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I was thinking of going 20v with this too but.... I thought I'd wait till I blew this motor up.
I have a 1.8T head I could use but I wasn't sure if I would NEED to get new pistons. Also, I'd do the OBD I&II combo. BMG, you have been quite an inspiration since this kit has come out. 
What would be the best way to add ITB's??? With the way the charger is mounted it seems to close to use say USRT's ITB kit they are coming out with. Ideas of how to make it posible?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

ITB's, although very cool, won't make much more power and will be hard to tune. Without the throttle body before the charger it will be hugely loud and constantly blowing full boost into the butterflys of the throttle bodies. Without a bypass it would be hard on everything and most likey not run right. I think it could be done, but the effort won't be worth the gains. But still dope shiz!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I would love to see different applications done wih this kit,I know Andy is doing it in his mklll, but I will be placing it in something a bit lighter,I went to go look at it today and I can't wait o go pick it up.


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

i was wandering how small a pulley i can run on a fresh rebuild with a 266 techtonic cam and stage 1 obd2 chip.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gmgolfracer)*

If your not running an intercooler, head spacer or race gas, I would limit the boost to what the stage 1+ pulley gives. I would say no more than 10 psi on the stock head / block combo


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Duh







I forgot the whole reason they made the silencer kit for the corrados was because of the constant boost on the throttle plates wasn't good for response and made it rediculously loud.
Jon, you mean like rabbits and mk2's? I know Peter Tong makes kits for the earlier cars. Personally I haven't seen any.


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 9:41 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Yes sir. I will be running a 16v set up like BMGFIFTY as soon as I can get it all placed together,I'm still trying to part out my mklll to gain a little more money to buy 16v parts I need,but soon enough, I have quite a bit of stuff off my mklll that will be used on my next project though. I will keep all posted and have pictures as I go, I plan to sand shave, and paint the car as well, so it's just not going ot be an over night project thats for sure. If anyone needs some parts let me know what you need, I've got a spare head and other goodies I need to rid of, make me an offer on what you need and we'll work something out. would like to see this stuff put to good use.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Duh







I forgot the whole reason they made the silencer kit for the corrados was because of the constant boost on the throttle plates wasn't good for response and made it rediculously loud.
_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 9:41 PM 10-1-2006_

You are correct the sound reflects off of the throttle plates with the non silenced BBM G60 Lysholm kit making it much louder. The throttle response is actually better non silenced than in the silenced format on the G60.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
You are correct the sound reflects off of the throttle plates with the non silenced BBM G60 Lysholm kit making it much louder. The throttle response is actually better non silenced than in the silenced format on the G60.

how do we get the silencer off then.. i wanna wake my neighbors when i get home at night..


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Duh







I forgot the whole reason they made the silencer kit for the corrados was because of the constant boost on the throttle plates wasn't good for response and made it rediculously loud.


It wasn't hard on the engine or the charger because the g60 throttle body has a built in bypass. Without it, the boost would continue to build, which is hard on everything. In order to run itb's, you would need some sort of a bypass like the g60 throttle body. 
The silencer is simply a relocation of the throttle body to before the charger.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I can't wait to get my charger on and officially become a part of this thread lol. Still got to find a new cone filter i want to go ITG but can't seem to find one cheap. not to mention a new belt for the thing.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_I can't wait to get my charger on and officially become a part of this thread lol. Still got to find a new cone filter i want to go ITG but can't seem to find one cheap. not to mention a new belt for the thing.


ah ... i do believe the kit comes with a new belt that re-places the old one ... 
unless the winds of time are changing ... haha u can tell im


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

Bought the kit used. so thats why. Belt looks pretty fresh but why run the risk. Still searchin for that ITG filter.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The throttle response is actually better non silenced than in the silenced format on the G60.

I stand corrected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are intercooler cores in yet???







Sorry, just a little excited!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_
I stand corrected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are intercooler cores in yet???







Sorry, just a little excited!









I should have an update by the middle of this month.
I'm also excited, we would love to be able to start shipping these babies.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I just sold more stuff, so i'm getting closer to getting my project on the go, I'll be running a OBD1 block myself, I still have a few things to rid of but not much, any of you want a good deal on a TT race header with a flex pipe? Also I've looked in the DIY forums but could not find anything on it, but I'm looking to find how to install a mk3 dash into a mk2 any help would be great. John your kits are really a wet dream, I'm so glad I got this kit, it's been so much fun, and being down and running a straight 1.8 really sucks, I want that power back, later all.


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

what up guys been a while since i been on.just
got my labtop back up and running.
i have a 98 mk3 jetta with the stage 2 bbm
for the second time my pulley froze on the charger.
i called up john told him the issue again even he ws shocked.
he told me to ship out the charger again so i did.
when they received it the called me to let me know
that th bearing failed again.
john is really dependable the really help me out with my prob
they r sending me another charger.
should have friday.
thanxs john for everything u done for me
i'm really satisfied with ur service
thanxs once again


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

Getting ready to buy the Stage 1 myself after finding this thread. 
I gave up on Supercharger or Turbo until I read this thread. Yes, all 42 pages. The best thread I've seen yet.
Whats a good cam for this if I plan to stay with stage 1?
Thanks,
BG


_Modified by bonsaiguitar at 6:12 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonsaiguitar* »_
Whats a good cam for this if I plan to stay with stage 1?


Stay with stage 1.... sure







You'll get addicted in about 10 miles! Can't help you out with the cam issue, I already had a 268/260 installed before the kits came out so I went straight to stage 2- lovin it! Except I still cant idle, but that should be solved with standalone.


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

The cam you have is what they recommend for stage two, but they said I'm OK with a stock valve train for now.
Actually its going in my daily driver. 80 mile commute each day. Don't need a race car right now. Gotta stay somewhat dependable. 



_Modified by bonsaiguitar at 7:26 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*

So John..... Got those cores yet??? Payday is Friday. Wanna trade?


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

i am in need of a stage 1+pulley. if i thought correctly i thought it was between 63 and 70 mm. if not what amout does the 70mm push if anyone has used them. if any one has one or knows where to get one. please let me know. i heard there is no more inventory on them.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (gmgolfracer)*

my stg2 came with 63mm and i`m at 11psi


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*

If you want to buy my stg 2 head I'll sell it to you for a good price just let me know, I'm willing to let go of the 30# injectors too for a good price. stg 1 + is fun stg 2 is great, any stg after that you'll just love it and want to drive everywhere oh wait that came with stg 1 huh, LMK


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Also wanted to add, got a ride in BMGfifty's car today, and all I can say is WOW....... hold on...., you know when your in the passengers seat and the car gets going real fast, and you kinda feel like griping onto the door card a little tighter, that's right, it felt good.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Awesome ^^^ 
Stage III.... Are the intercoolers ready??? I don't need the chip. Please!!! My car's potential is begging to be unleashed! Weekend bump










_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 12:13 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

well i sent the charger back to bbm today.......lets keep the fingers crossed hopefully this thing gets covered under warrenty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill keep u guys updated


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_well i sent the charger back to bbm today.......lets keep the fingers crossed hopefully this thing gets covered under warrenty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill keep u guys updated 


Steve-
You purchased this kit about five months ago.
Unless your charger sucked something in or did not get any oil delivery it will be covered under warranty.
The good thing for you guys is that the 2-3 out of a 100 that loose a bearing early always show up during the warranty period.
We will get you fixed up and back on the road.
Thanks again Steve


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Awesome ^^^ 
Stage III.... Are the intercoolers ready??? I don't need the chip. Please!!! My car's potential is begging to be unleashed! Weekend bump










The cores should be here any day now.
We still have welding work, production fixturing and the finalization of the software.
We should be able to set you up with just the IC kit pretty quickly.
The release of the full Stage III package will take a little bit longer.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

How would a car run with the low compression hg, stock software and no blower? 
i'm debating selling my Passat and picking up a project Golf or something and am trying to figure the best way.
Sell as is (not likely to get a decent $$$)
Sell minus drivetrain - no decent money there either
pull blower, leave gasket (probably wont run for crap)
find a decent aba/02a in a yard and plunk it in.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Well, one time my charger belt broke on the highway..... I couldn't pass anyone going faster than 65! I think it was sooo slow because of the combination of the cam, chip, and low cr.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well just an update for those of you that have follwing my posts. I have finally got my car that will be the base for the 16v S/C, in case you have not seen it, check out BMGFIFTY'S posts on his one of a kind BBM equiped 16V I plan to be the second with this set up, and I am moving right along. will take pics and update when I can. I wish I could sell off a few more parts that I will not be needing,but in time. this kit is a great kit, and can't wait to use it once again.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

got some pic of what you have ? .....


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Do these superchargers work on a 2002 Cabrio? It is on an A3 platform but I only see Golfs and Jettas from this grouping.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (oasis)*

If the intake is on the passenger side, then I would say yes. What is your engine code?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

IM sent


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I've got started on my dash swap. So far I have everything off and removed the bulk head, also replaced the wimpy stock mkll booster with a MKlll ABS booster and pedal assembly, next I will be welding over the tach welds that held the bulk head on to close up the holes, then a spray to keep it from getting rusty, and on goes the HVAC set up, this is a lot of work, but in the end I know it will be worth it. can't wait to get that charger back up and running in my mkll.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Work on my car is finally going to begin this week!!! I'll be home again in three weeks to take pics and update. The wiring won't take too long, it's the intercooler and diff I'll be waiting on.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Awesome ^^^ 
Stage III.... Are the intercoolers ready??? I don't need the chip. Please!!! My car's potential is begging to be unleashed! Weekend bump









_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 12:13 PM 10-13-2006_

We received the IC cores today.
The tubes, hoses and other pieces of hardware for the full kit are on the shelf and ready to go.
There is a little welding work to be done on the cores before we can ship.
The final Stage III, IV chip tuning session is scheduled for the second weekend in December.
If you are looking for just the IC kit with all of the hardware, they can ship out next week.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

how much just for tubing to run a front mount on a aba style lysholm with a corrado drivers side intake manifold? kind of like what andy did but with an 8v


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2coupe2a_* »_how much just for tubing to run a front mount on a aba style lysholm with a *scirroco*drivers side intake manifold? kind of like what andy did but with an 8v

fix it for you budy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

umm no... corrado 8v not 16


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2coupe2a_* »_umm no... corrado 8v not 16

oh ok sorry you sad Andy so 16v was in my head


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2coupe2a_* »_how much just for tubing to run a front mount on a aba style lysholm with a corrado drivers side intake manifold? kind of like what andy did but with an 8v

I cant make custom tubing for a cars IC without having the car and IC to do it.
Doing a one off like this is also expensive.
You could buy our full IC kit for $850
You will need an MkIV intake manifold.
There are a few more parts that are not shown in the IC kit.
We will update the pic here soon.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Bumpity, Bumpity, Bump!! I just ordered mine, only $850 for the ic kit, awesome! John and the folk at BBM come through time after time. I can't wait till my new intake and valve cover mate to make wonderful horsepower babies!!!


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

so this morning i got a call from john, and lets just say it was goodnews. the problem with my charger was the pully bearing, so the warrenty kicked in and ill be getting my charger back within the next week. thank you guys once again for your great customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

anyway you could sell just the piping from the IC kit? i already have an IC and its the same size as the one you use. Id much prefer to buy the nice powdercoated beaded piping from the kit then to just piece together something from a bunch of raw 90 degree bends. i figure the IC kit minus IC and silicone and whatever else would be worth 450 or so, and id be willing to pay it. seems like others are interested too but i get the feeling that you dont want to encourage people to use their own intercoolers...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_anyway you could sell just the piping from the IC kit? i already have an IC and its the same size as the one you use. Id much prefer to buy the nice powdercoated beaded piping from the kit then to just piece together something from a bunch of raw 90 degree bends. i figure the IC kit minus IC and silicone and whatever else would be worth 450 or so, and id be willing to pay it. seems like others are interested too but i get the feeling that you dont want to encourage people to use their own intercoolers... 

Your IC would need to be exactly the same as ours in order for it to fit correctly. We spent three days and went through half a dozen scrapped tubes to make our production tubes just right.
If it is not exactly the same and I'm sure it is not it would be like trying to fit a 17" tire on a 15" rim.
I can certainly sell you just the tubes, however they will not fit correctly unless you use our intercooler core.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

850.00 is not a bad price, plus you get the chip that goes with this kit and the smaller pulley right? or is the 850.00 just for the IC material minus the software and pulley, just wondering because I may just go with the stg 3 set up until I can build my 16v motor up.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_850.00 is not a bad price, plus you get the chip that goes with this kit and the smaller pulley right? or is the 850.00 just for the IC material minus the software and pulley, just wondering because I may just go with the stg 3 set up until I can build my 16v motor up.

We are doing just the IC kit and other hard parts, minus the chip, belt and pulley for $850


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

My biggest problem is when I resolve to get a lighter, smaller, more sensible platform for this thing, I realize it would take months at least to get something on the road. Whereas I could just put more money into what I have and be on the road the next day making way more power than the stock 2.slow.







Despite what I know is wrong, I"ll probably get the IC kit in spring with a portion of my tax return.
Wonder what extra mods i'd have to do to get the IC to fit on my Passat vs the MKIII


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

John is the only way to run a IC on the kit by going with a Mk4 manifold. Cause like i had said before i wanted to go with a custom IC setup and software from u guys or C2 and call it a day with my car. But i am confused now lol.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

The piping would be tight if you tried routing it with the stock manifold. I don't think a corrado snout would fit our cars either, this would make the boost come out the driver's side. There is always a scirroco manifold like BMG has








Best bet is to get the Mk IV, there is a guy in the classifieds that sells them from crate motors he gets.


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

can't wait to order the intercooler kit...I think it may call for a halo mister too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_The piping would be tight if you tried routing it with the stock manifold. I don't think a corrado snout would fit our cars either, this would make the boost come out the driver's side. There is always a scirroco manifold like BMG has








Best bet is to get the Mk IV, there is a guy in the classifieds that sells them from crate motors he gets.

Ok Several Questions regarding this. Ok first i was bored in class and was thinking about the IC piping if you wanted to use the stock manifold. Couldn't you run it similar to this.








Like a 90 Degree Bend from the Manifold down then across the firewall.Proceed parallel with the drive side down to the IC to the other side and straight up to the charger.In Theory In THEORY wouldn't that work lol. Ok 2nd question is related to the MK4 manifold itself. Is using the ABA vs the AEG manifold worse when it comes to performance. I remember reading a lot of the N/A guys using it to free up some ponies. So would using the AEG be a better bet. Lastly well second to lastly isn't their modification needed to fit the AEG manifold or no. Lastly Can you run the pimp engine cover










_Modified by Aali1011 at 1:29 AM 10-27-2006_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Hmm. Yeah, I guess that could work. I never liked the idea of running piping above the exhaust manifold. Let alone with the charger setup, it would be cooled air over the manifold.
Yes, the AEG manifold is better due to the larger, and longer runners. You do have to use both the upper and lower pieces, as the bolt pattern is reverse. And yes, you can run the engine cover to show your 2.0L pride


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Hmmmm interesting then. Now i am going to have to debate whether or not to run the Mk4 Manifold. Whos the guy in the classified who sells them. If its not to much i don't c why not. Being in college and finally paying you car off sucks.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I've found that it's easier to just stick with the set up that is provided for each application,if you don't there is alwas some type of fitment issue, and it's always a small issue that messes everything up.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

mk2vr6 has the intake mani foe sale


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

what is the size of the core for the IC kit?? It looks pretty big... the one ATP has for their mk3 turbo kit is pretty small, i'm hoping this one is bigger... any pics of the bumper w/ the IC in? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Here is BMG's post with pics, bumpers not on but you get the idea
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I am having a hell of a time getting my dash trimmed to fit my mkll, doing the mklll dash swap, then I am going to be running a obd1 bottom end with the 16v conversion, just need to wrap up the dash so I can run all my wiring.


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

What is everyone running for a clutch/flywheel setup? I want something to handle the power, but it has to be street driveable...its my summer daily. I just picked up a Peloquin lsd and plan on pulling my tranny for a rebuild over my winter break. I'm at stage II now but plan to go to the intercooled setup by spring time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (can86)*

I've been running a BBM lightened flywheel with a stock clutch and I think it holds fine. The "tire,"







always breaks loose before the clutch. I too am getting the intercooler kit, thanks John!, and a peloquin from Schimmel. I'm strongly considering a Spec clutch because of the added traction and power.


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

thats what i've been leaning towards...a spec stage 2+, already got the lsd, and just dont know if i want stock or a lightened flywheel


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (can86)*

I would be a bit wary of the spec stage 2 setup. When it worked, it was great, and very smooth...but I went through 2 in like 3000 miles. I think I had a bad batch or something. I finally ended up going with the spec pp and a stock disc, which held stage 2 just fine.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I've seen mk4 manifolds going on ebay for 40ish dollars lately, plus shipping. thats with the TB still attached. just keep your eye out for them you wouldn't want all that piping all around your bay, the longer the travel the longer it will take to boost. If anything get a USRT mk4 short runner made and modify your stage 3 piping to match.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

im running an ACT street disk and HD PP, BBM light weight flywheel, and LSD... it has held up real good for 15k+ miles


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

would most recommend the a lightweight flywheel for our applications? from what i know they get some mixed reviews...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (can86)*

I was stalling like mad when I first put my LW fly on. I had to let the revs down slow till the computer adjusted. Very nice piece though, the quicker the revs, the faster the boost.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

i ran without a light weight flywheel for a while because of what i had read about them ... 
since i put one in i like it much better than stock.. overall, driving feels a lot smoother.. i didnt really notice it revving faster or whatever its supposed to do.. its just smoother, which was worth what i paid for it.


_Modified by UncleJunk at 4:42 PM 10-31-2006_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

You ran without a flywheel? lol


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Hey john i got the package today with the new chip and CAI but i didn't get the instructions to install the whole setup. Get at me if you could about that. Emailing me would prolly be the fastest way to get in contact. I would appreciate it cause i want to get this thing on by thanksgiving.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Hey john i got the package today with the new chip and CAI but i didn't get the instructions to install the whole setup. Get at me if you could about that. Emailing me would prolly be the fastest way to get in contact. I would appreciate it cause i want to get this thing on by thanksgiving.

email on the way
Thanks again


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_Ok, update on new stage2 chip problems...
After about 180 miles, everything came together and was running fine. I could cold start the car w/o touching the gas pedal, it would not stall and after waiting for the temp guage to start moving it would run strong. Plus no CEL.
But then 100 miles after that... CEL came on, car started stalling when idling, would sometimes hesitate or choke at 4100 revs, if I was running the AC and stopped I would either stall or I would idle at 2300 revs.
Codes...
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
What is going on?
Thanks,
Scott

BBM sent me a 2nd new chip shortly after this. I installed it with my stock MAF (after cleaning with alchohol) and its running great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am saving up for StageIII. One request, I keep getting the following code during an Auto-X...
00543 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded -- Engine Warranty VOID! ;-)
35-10 - - - Intermittent
Yes, the smiley is part of the code.
So, could you guys put a rev limiter before redline? Obviously not as low as stock.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (can86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *can86* »_What is everyone running for a clutch/flywheel setup? I want something to handle the power, but it has to be street driveable...its my summer daily. I just picked up a Peloquin lsd and plan on pulling my tranny for a rebuild over my winter break. I'm at stage II now but plan to go to the intercooled setup by spring time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Spec Stage II and EuroSpec lightened flywheel. No LSD. I don't have alot of wheel spin unless I really try hard. It might be because I have Shine Springs and bilstein shocks. I think the proper suspension goes along way to getting rid of wheel spin when coming out of a tight turn. I Auto-X so I do push my car.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (smetzger)*

I think I'm going to make a t shirt that says that code on it.
I don't think I would be happy without that code.


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (smetzger)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif suspension is all take care of...did you or anyone not like anything about a lightened flywheel? 
I think my clutch decision made, just gotta figure out a flywheel. I'm tempted to buy a new one and have only a couple pounds taken off, but new stock ones are more expensive


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_email on the way
Thanks again 

Hey John think you might have misunderstood the situation lol. I have NO clue how to install the charger lol. I am talking about them instructions. Mis communication some where. but w/e all i need to do is get this charger in b4 thanksgiving so i can surprise my bro lol so i mean i got time to get them instructions and get it up and going.
One more thing for everybody else. My stage 1 and stg1+ buddies how well can you keep up with a chipped 1.8t. Not trying to say i am gonig to race or anything but i would like know how well i can keep up with one. My bro's A4 just walks all over my car like nothing. I had to follow him once and it was embarassin trying to keep up with him. That and there is a kid i kinda wanna show up for being stupid. 


_Modified by Aali1011 at 2:09 AM 11-2-2006_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

You should be able to keep up. I walked a friend of mine in my stage 2 but he has an Avant with the 1.8Ti. I dont know if his trial chip from APR was still in effect though. Either way, we both got a good chuckle when I passed him. Later he proceeded to stomp my arse in his Lysholm Rado.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I think we missed putting this instruction disk in the chip and intake update box, since you purchased the SC kit used from someone else.
Sorry
I will mail one out for you.
Let me know if you have any questions on the install.
Thanks again


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Awesome Thanks John.

_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_You should be able to keep up. I walked a friend of mine in my stage 2 but he has an Avant with the 1.8Ti. I dont know if his trial chip from APR was still in effect though. Either way, we both got a good chuckle when I passed him. Later he proceeded to stomp my arse in his Lysholm Rado.

Sounds good. I will test stg one on my bro and then as i go hopefully i can give it to my friend.Spoiled lil fool.








So as it looks right now i am pretty much set for installation. Got everything but i am debating one thing. Concerning the oil pan tapping it. Now to be on the safe side i wanted to weld the fitting it so i don't have to worry about leaks. Black Forest Industries is selling two different pans that have been tapped already and i was wondering what you guys think and which way i should go here is a picture of their HD Turbo Oil Pan followed by a link to their sale.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2863973


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I just had the bolt in type tig welded...It can be done locally, cheaper, and faster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
outside








inside











_Modified by can86 at 6:29 PM 11-2-2006_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (can86)*

Yeah, dont worry about buying a new oil pan unless it's a schrick piece or something similar with baffles. The setup that comes with the kit works fine.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
00543 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded -- Engine Warranty VOID! ;-)
35-10 - - - Intermittent


Vag-Com Forum guys says this is from the BBM chip.
So, at what RPM will I get this code (new stage II chip)?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: stage2 new chip problems.... (smetzger)*

If it's just the BBM chip, it's coded out of mine. I seem to recall seeing this code when I just had the TT chip and cam. I haven't had it yet with the BBM kit.


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

I need some advice about my 97 2.0L 8V with 145K miles, and runs great. But it's slow. I'm planning to get this Supercharger in a few months. 
I already have a complete rebuilt head that I bought cheap just to have in case I decide to build it. I also have a Autotech 260/256 cam that I bought a few years ago and never used.
Should I just put the cam in my current setup then add the supercharger. Or should I add the cam to the rebuilt head? Also BBM says I don't need dual springs for this either way, but it appears every aftermarket store on the planet recommends them. Is this just to get sales or should I also go with dual springs, light weight lifters and retainers. I want this setup to last so I'm not too crazy about titanium retianers.
Also what about adding an OBX header?

Any other ideas or advice would be appriciated. I'm not rich so I need help for sure being a rookie shade tree mechanic.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*

Hey John, I was just checking to see if you got those brackets welded up yet. Just shoot me an e-mail when it goes out, [email protected]tmail.com , I too want to get this put on before Thanksgiving, thanks for your help.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Hey John, I was just checking to see if you got those brackets welded up yet. Just shoot me an e-mail when it goes out, [email protected] , I too want to get this put on before Thanksgiving, thanks for your help.

It shipped out yesterday.
Call or email me if you have any questions.
[email protected]
Thanks again.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

LOL, just got the e-mail. Thank you so much. I'll be calling you again when I blow this motor up










_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 11:55 AM 11-8-2006_


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

I need some advice about my 97 2.0L 8V with 145K miles, and runs great. But it's slow. I'm planning to get this Supercharger in a few months. 
I already have a complete rebuilt head that I bought cheap just to have in case I decide to build it. I also have a Autotech 260/256 cam that I bought a few years ago and never used.
Should I just put the cam in my current setup then add the supercharger. Or should I add the cam to the rebuilt head? Also BBM says I don't need dual springs for this either way, but it appears every aftermarket store on the planet recommends them. Is this just to get sales or should I also go with dual springs, light weight lifters and retainers. I want this setup to last so I'm not too crazy about titanium retianers.
Also what about adding an OBX header?

Any other ideas or advice would be appriciated. I'm not rich so I need help for sure being a rookie shade tree mechanic.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*

how bad would it be to run stg 2 with a stock head gasket. Im having the worst luck ever with the low comp gasket. Gone through two head and a block trying to shave smooth and get everything to seal right. I love the charger set up but damn there has to be a better solution then that gasket.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

low compression pistons?

are you using ARP head studs or the OEM head bolts? Just curious.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_how bad would it be to run stg 2 with a stock head gasket. Im having the worst luck ever with the low comp gasket. Gone through two head and a block trying to shave smooth and get everything to seal right. I love the charger set up but damn there has to be a better solution then that gasket.

You shouldn't be having any problem at all with the seal on this gasket.
Are you re-using the same gasket?
If your initial install was on a warped or bad head then that could do it.
Let me know if you need a brand new one and I'll discount it way down so you can get a good seal.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I thought about pistons but dont want to get into that area yet. my problem prolly is that I reused the same gasket cause I thought the head was warped and I only had the gasket on there for about 100 miles. Im parking the car for the winter to work on some other things on it so soon enough I'll be giving you the call jbetz and ordering one up. I appreciate all the help your company has been amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps I am using the arp upgraded studs.


_Modified by vdubya302 at 9:32 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

Invisble member here again.
I need some advice about my 97 2.0L 8V with 145K miles, and runs great. But it's slow. I'm planning to get this Supercharger in a few months. 
I already have a complete rebuilt head that I bought cheap just to have in case I decide to build it. I also have a Autotech 260/256 cam that I bought a few years ago and never used.
Should I just put the cam in my current setup then add the supercharger. Or should I add the cam to the rebuilt head? Also BBM says I don't need dual springs for this either way, but it appears every aftermarket store on the planet recommends them. Is this just to get sales or should I also go with dual springs, light weight lifters and retainers. I want this setup to last so I'm not too crazy about titanium retianers.
Also what about adding an OBX header?

Any other ideas or advice would be appriciated. I'm not rich so I need help for sure being a rookie shade tree mechanic.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*

I would put the autotech cam on the new head and use that. I don't think you will need dual springs with that mild of a cam. 
I ran the 268/260 stage 2 cam in my head with stock springs for over a year without a problem.
The header will increase power, but for most people it makes the car unbearably loud. I would recommend against it, especially if your not rich.
BTW...Seattle is really wet right now. I haven't seen it rain like this in a while. What part are you from?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*

just use the kit on a stock motor. keep your rebuilt head for when/if you blow the one up that is on the car... i wouldn't build up a motor unless i was running 20+ psi, or going to the track on a regular basis... these motors are cheap... if you blow it up put, another one in for 2-300$... I'd spend my money on a limited slip before anything.


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. Great advice. You saved me some money because I was thinking with 145k miles I might want to beef it up a little before adding the BBM. 
That's saves me enough to get the Supercharger sooner, and I'll have a backup head. 
I grew up near Lake Washington on 32 Ave. South and McCleland (SP) across from Beacon Hill where the old Six Stadium was. I left Seattle in 1980 to go to Iran but the Army sent me to Korea instead. I still have tons of family and friends up there and go back every coulple of years.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_just use the kit on a stock motor. keep your rebuilt head for when/if you blow the one up that is on the car... i wouldn't build up a motor unless i was running 20+ psi, or going to the track on a regular basis... these motors are cheap... if you blow it up put, another one in for 2-300$... I'd spend my money on a limited slip before anything.

I totally agree with this.
He probably wont even need another one for a loooong time.
These engines are tough.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Yea started the install everything is going good. Only problem. the *ONLY PROBLEM* my oil pan will not budge. Idk if i will be getting the car running by saturday nemore. Kinda disappointed. W/e just moving on to the next thing. Doing the motor mounts tomorrow and porting the throttle body out as well.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Yea started the install everything is going good. Only problem. the *ONLY PROBLEM* my oil pan will not budge. Idk if i will be getting the car running by saturday nemore. Kinda disappointed. W/e just moving on to the next thing. Doing the motor mounts tomorrow and porting the throttle body out as well. 

Beat it with a dead blow


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I totally agree with this.
He probably wont even need another one for a loooong time.
These engines are tough.


I've read and heard that the 2.0L 8V blocks are bullet proof. That's why I only bought a back up head. Actually when I bought the head I couldn't pass it up for how little I spent for it. It is complete and rebuilt. 
I can always sell it and the cam. Either way now all I need is an oil pump and I'm ready for the S/C. Are the Shandek(SP)pumps good enough? That's about the only brand I see online.
One more thing, and no flaming. What's the difference between the BBM and the Neuspeed S/C?











_Modified by bonsaiguitar at 2:31 PM 11-9-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonsaiguitar* »_
One more thing, and no flaming. What's the difference between the BBM and the Neuspeed S/C?









From a purely technical standpoint
The BBM is a twin screw or lysholm design that is extremely efficient.
The NS charger is an eaton / roots design that is less efficient and therefore produces less power.


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

Like the Mercedes Compressor?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonsaiguitar* »_Like the Mercedes Compressor?

The Mercedes Kompressor is also an Eaton Roots charger.
The AMG E55 uses the Japanese IHI hybrid version of the Lyshom / Roots type compressor.
It is a screw type with looser tolerances, still more efficient than the Eaton Roots type.
The Ford GT uses a true Lysholm screw type and so does koenigsegg the fastest production car in the world.
Ooops sorry for the rant


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

From what I understand the AMG Mercedes cars also use a screw compressor as it gives a nice performance boost over the regular eaton blowers. Oh and lets not forget the SLR Mclaren.
Oh an the Koneigsegg now uses a rotrex style blower, but in order to get a similar torque curve as the old twin screw they had to use two of them and couple them with some expensive and complicated gadget thingy.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Ok Need Help. Oil Pan Not going no where. Rear Motor Mount HUGE pain the butt but i really didn't give it a 2nd attempt. Front motor mount still needs to be done or attempted. Throttle body porting needs to be finished. And i am stuck on a particular step. Ok so here is where i am 








The bolt marked by the red arrow i *CANNOT* get in. It hits at where all the green arrows are pointing. So if anybody can give me a clue as to how to get that in there i would appreciate it. As soon as that happens the motor mounts need to be done before the charger goes in cause accessing the front one will be a bitch, Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I remember that particular bolt was tough, but rest assured that it can be installed with the engine in the car. Unbolting the rear engine mount and jacking up the engine could help. I seem to remember that I didn't have to do anything weird to get it in.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

i just jack the motor up on that side... i have an oem rear mount though..


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Oil Pan Progress 0%
Motor Mouns 10%
Charger 70%
Yup so the charger is bolted up i did what uncle junk said and lifted the motor up on that side. Rear and front motor mounts are both being bitchs and i ****ed my hand up at that. Oil Pan i Have to be doing somehting wrong no idea why the damn thing won't come off. but i am hoping to get her seeing boost by monday now. I hope.


----------



## Carlton Bank$ (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John,
Quick question for ya.
Is it easy to return the car to a stock state when the SC kit is removed or are there permanent mods done in the install?
The reason why I ask is I have a Harlequin that is in need of some oomph.
Must save money... need torque.








One more thing, on the site there is a clip of a silenced car, are the unsilenced kits just too loud? Any one have a clip?


_Modified by mein69 at 12:51 AM 11-12-2006_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (mein69)*

pretty much all stages can be returned to stock, but the more stages you add the more work it will be to do so. all 2.0 kits are silenced, only corrado kits come unsilenced, they are loud enough to make people think you are a fire truck though. the higher stages will be louder as the pulley spins faster.


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Was a kit update ever released? 
I bought my kit in Sept. 04, and live in Germany. I noticed from the install pics that the kit has new bits and pieces, was there anything that was sent out to replace things that were in the original kits? (I thought I read somewhere on here that MAF housing was going to be replaced?). I did recieve a new set of injectors, because the original Venom ones in the kit were leaking and causing the car to run like a turd.
Also, how many chips are there out there? Mine is from Sept. 04 (or earlier) is there a newer version? 
What would I have to do to get these updates?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (ABNGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABNGTI* »_Was a kit update ever released? 
I bought my kit in Sept. 04, and live in Germany. I noticed from the install pics that the kit has new bits and pieces, was there anything that was sent out to replace things that were in the original kits? (I thought I read somewhere on here that MAF housing was going to be replaced?). I did recieve a new set of injectors, because the original Venom ones in the kit were leaking and causing the car to run like a turd.
Also, how many chips are there out there? Mine is from Sept. 04 (or earlier) is there a newer version? 
What would I have to do to get these updates?

Yep, you need the JAT chip upgrade.
Email me your info and.
[email protected]


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Here is an old video of a non-silenced Corrado http://www.kzookars.com/KARS/D...I.AVI Imagine how loud it would be on the highway!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Here is an old video of a non-silenced Corrado http://www.kzookars.com/KARS/D...I.AVI Imagine how loud it would be on the highway!

Actually you can barely even hear the un-silenced G60 Lysholm kit at cruising freeway speeds. After 60-65mph they get really quiet.
Not exactly sure why but they do.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Just got stage II today, along with the clutch kit, thanks a lot John and i cant wait to get started! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

whats are opnion on the Autotech 260 Degree cam for this kit. Or 270. Norht American Motorsports has a GB going on and they are a local tuner so i was thinking of getting it from them. You don't need Valve springs and retainers with the 260 cause it ain't so agressive correct but the 270 might be pushing it. Lol i don't even have my car together and i want to get the cam. Kinda pissed i bought the new chip and then the cam just went on sale. Mna idk what my gas milage would be like either. I hate being a broke college kid.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_whats are opinion on the Autotech 260 Degree cam for this kit. Or 270. Norht American Motorsports has a GB going on and they are a local tuner so i was thinking of getting it from them. You don't need Valve springs and retainers with the 260 cause it ain't so agressive correct but the 270 might be pushing it. Lol i don't even have my car together and i want to get the cam. Kinda pissed i bought the new chip and then the cam just went on sale. Mna idk what my gas milage would be like either. I hate being a broke college kid.

The best cam in my opinion for an 8V on FI is the asymmetrical 268/260
The 260 would most likely do a little better with boost than a straight 270
What is the price they are offering?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The best cam in my opinion for an 8V on FI is the asymmetrical 268/260
The 260 would most likely do a little better with boost than a straight 270
What is the price they are offering?

89 beans


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (syanczura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syanczura* »_89 beans









Yup and like i said they are a local tuner so i can get it whenever. They have the 260 and 270. I know 260 is the ideal cam for a turbo setup but idk as far as superchargers are concerned, Like I said my goal is to do a hybrid between ur stg 2 and 3 and run a really mild tune so i can keep the 020 and get good gas mileage. What i was thinking though was with the cam getting it and the valve springs and retainers so that i can bump up the redline. Only question is if the charger will still have the consistant tg curve till whatever that new redline is.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

If your looking for a mild tune that is safe with the 020 don't spend your money on a cam. I would invest in an intercooler. The drivability and mileage increased drastically when I installed my intercooler. I hit almost 30mpg on the highway. Heat soak is gone and the engine runs much happier. 
Of course $89 is pretty cheap, but don't forget that you should do lifters at the same time. 
If your on a tight budget I would look into doing a smaller sidemount from a Saab or similar.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

BMGfifty you got aim. I wanna ask you a few questions if possible. you are full stg 3 and everything so maybe u can point me in the right direction.
Ok so you guys tell me how this sounds cause realistically i would let to get everything and get my car done for summer. Cause next year i won't be seeing my car much i hope cause i will be living on campus. 
So i am thinking small intercooler. 2.5 Width 27 Length and 6 Height seems to be money. No need to cut anything really or move the radiator. Then some sort of cam either the 260 or 270 Autotech one retainers and HD valve springs. Either a stg 1+ Pulley or stg 2 pulley. Clutch and flywheel and then custom software from BBM or C2. If i understand things correctly with the kit and what i want to get i should be making over my mark of 200whp but i would rather limit the car with the chip so gas mileage don't suffer and and the 020 can handle it. If their or discrepencies please let me know cause i would like to know what i need to achieve my goal. 


_Modified by Aali1011 at 12:56 AM 11-15-2006_


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP. I got the charger done and everything but i am not idling correctly. The Car Will Sputter and then shoot up to about 3k. Only thing i don't have hooked up right now is the throttle cable. So i started the car initially and i had a oil leak. Looking at the charger from the top u have the line going to the filter housing which was leaking slightly but i got tightened it and good. Then u have the fitting on the bottom of that black portion i guess that is the oil feed line. So i ran the line over their and ok. I had it previously running to the fitting located on the right rear side of the charger right pass the bypass valve. No i have no idea what goes there. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

You have IM


----------



## vatti (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

BMG , i was wondering if your still using your stock 020 and how is it holding up?the reason im asking is that im building an aba engine for high boost right now and my stock tranny has 375,000km on it and needs a couple of synchro,s.There is a shop in my area that will rebuild it for$500.Would i be better off looking for an 02a or 02j instead?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vatti)*

I blew my 020 to shreads about a year ago. I decided then that it would be a good idea to get an 02a. About a month and a half ago third gear let go on the 02a. I suspect it may have been an isolated incident, but still not sure. The 02a or 02j would be the way to go if you can afford it. The clutches are also stronger and they have a ligher pedal feel.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

BMGFifty is not a good gage on transmissions holding up.
He drives like he is drag racing when he takes off and road racing when he is just driving


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_BMGFifty is not a good gage on transmissions holding up.
He drives like he is drag racing when he takes off and road racing when he is just driving









Thats cause I be a mad tyte drifter yo!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well you cant drive like a mad tyte drifter if yo shizz aint drivable? Where's the updates.. and especially VIDEOS!!! 
My IC kit is going on as we speak, pics coming after the feast!


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Considering I don't have a working camera or a video camera it has been tough. I have been working on it and hope to have a dyno by the middle of next month.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Charger is on and i am good to go. Got the car running saturday and then after some trouble shooting i am good. Only thing i got to solve now is why i am getting the smell of gas in my car at idle or 1st and 2nd gear. I am going to guess the injectors aren't seated properly


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

Well let us know because I'm holding off for a perfect install.


----------



## vatti (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Is there much involved in putting a 02a or 02j into my cable shifted 92 golf?I need to mount the hydraulic resevoir onto the firewall or something like that?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_ Only thing i got to solve now is why i am getting the smell of gas in my car at idle or 1st and 2nd gear. I am going to guess the injectors aren't seated properly

Do you have the breather relocated to the fender area? If you don't it will give a gas like smell at idle. If your injectors are leaking enough fuel to make it smell you would be able to see it. With 45psi of fuel pressure it doesn't take much to make a huge leak. Bad injector o-rings can also cause a nice leak, but usually they will have a chunk missing or be really loose.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vatti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vatti* »_Is there much involved in putting a 02a or 02j into my cable shifted 92 golf?I need to mount the hydraulic resevoir onto the firewall or something like that?

I believe you have to use a Corrado pedal assembly, but I'm not totally sure since I have only done the swap on a MK3.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Which breather. I am guessing this is something from the passenger side fender. cause if it is then i didn't do shiz. So a good explantion would sure help. I got the code checked out that i have/had. P0440 Evap Control System Malfunction. or something to that extent. Cleared it and didn't get anything and the gas smell went away too a little bit.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

The evap code will be there as long as your evap isn't connected. It doesn't affect anything and can be reconnected if needed. 
What I was refering to was the valve cover breather that has a filter on it. Normally it is routed back into the intake, but with the charger it vents to atmosphere. What I did was to extend the breather down to the fender with a big hose. It routed the oil vapors down to an area where ther aren't sucked up by the HVAC system.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Ok well i cleared the code and its gone and hasn't come back. If i wanted to reconnect the evap how would i go abouts doing so. And as far as the breather is concerned that the lil mini intake looking think right by where the throttle body use to be right. So ur saying instead of leaving it up there to move/ extend it down to the fender correct. I gave that hose to a friend of mine i just hope he still has it.


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Ok well i cleared the code and its gone and hasn't come back. If i wanted to reconnect the evap how would i go abouts doing so. And as far as the breather is concerned that the lil mini intake looking think right by where the throttle body use to be right. So ur saying instead of leaving it up there to move/ extend it down to the fender correct. I gave that hose to a friend of mine i just hope he still has it. 

Dude, you have balls. I would have dropped this project about three posts back.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonsaiguitar* »_Dude, you have balls. I would have dropped this project about three posts back.

Thanks i guess idk if ur being sarcastic or being serious.







No the car has really fought me a long the whole way and i mean she sat for a week lol for stupid reasons but right now its stupid little $hit so i mean its a quick fix. At first what i thought he was talking about was the pipe that routes into the back of the factory airbox that goes into right above the heatshield. Idk what it is called but i took that piece off cause i ddn't know if it has a use or not. The gas smell is just annoying and the CEL is a eye sore. I just CAN"T stand cing it there.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Ok well i cleared the code and its gone and hasn't come back. If i wanted to reconnect the evap how would i go abouts doing so. And as far as the breather is concerned that the lil mini intake looking think right by where the throttle body use to be right. So ur saying instead of leaving it up there to move/ extend it down to the fender correct. I gave that hose to a friend of mine i just hope he still has it. 


The evap connects to the barb on the side of the charger. I normally run it plugged since there is less chance of a vacuum leak.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

does anyone know the part number for the belt for the stg2 didnt know if its any different then stg 2 but I need a belt.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Well, my camera was dead from the weekend and I thought i didn't bring my charger.... found it after coming back to Georgia. But here is the ONE pic I was able to snap








not much but I was extremely impressed with the IC kit John sent me. All the tubing is extremely nice and the IC itself is a great size. What is the beer bong tubing for though? Hooking up the PCV system?


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

what oil pan is that?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_What is the beer bong tubing for though? Hooking up the PCV system?

Thats what I used mine for....a beer bong.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_what oil pan is that? 

A Shrick performance pan, you can get it and the windage tray through BBM

BMG, are you running a catch can instead? Thats what a buddy of mine said I should do.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

any clue on the size of that belt fellas im trying to drive this thing this weekend. thanks


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_any clue on the size of that belt fellas im trying to drive this thing this weekend. thanks

Here are the sizes and mfg's. we have on file and in stock.
The tensioner takes up the slack from these ranges.
2.0L ABA Supercharged
W / AC 63-73mm 6PK1440 Conti
N / AC 63-73mm 6PK1360 Conti
W / AC 55-57mm 6PK1390 Goodyear
N / AC 50-53mm K060520 Gates


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Thanks John I'll be getting ahold of you soon in regards to that head gasket spacer hopefully by friday.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_
BMG, are you running a catch can instead? Thats what a buddy of mine said I should do.

Yes, I'm running a catch can that vents both the block and the valve cover area. It has a drain on it that goes back to the oil pan. I went that way because I nearly ventalated the oil out of the block when my lower vent line broke. 
If you look around on ebay there are several nice knock off cans that can be had for $20-30.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Sweet, thanks. Have any good pics of that setup?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I don't have much of the setup at the moment. My camera still doesn't work. The block and valvecover come to a "T" where they join into one tube that goes to the catchcan. It sits over on the passenger side of the engine.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Anyone ever keep tabs on that Kinetics kit? Looks pretty nice. No where near the fun of the BBM kit but.. it'll be interesting to see how many of each kit are at the shows next year.







for the developement of stage 6+


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I am going to start ripping out all my interrior to place all my ABA wiring into my mkll with the motor swap. I am going to have a lot of mkll parts to part out now that I am parting out a almost complete mkll that I bough originally for my project, but decided to stay with one car. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Ok gang, I have room for one more gauge in the unit I bought from TMtuning. I already have boost, oil pressure, wideband A/F, an I'm getting an EGT soon... Should I get an oil or water temp gauge? I was thinking about what else is important.. maybe a clock?
More http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for my car this winter


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oil temp...with water all you need to know is if the bitch is overheating or not, your stock gauge should do fine


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

239.9 miles / 9.865 = 24.32 MPG Not bad at all if i do say so myself. Car hasn't been driven for two weeks since the charger was put on so a bottle of fuel injector cleaner and some more highway miles should hopefully even things out back to stock. A lighter foot would help too







Missed my 70k roll over cause i was having so much fun just listening to the car.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

24 mpg isn't too bad. I get 28 highway with a fairly heavy foot. Once I got 33 mpg with a slipping clutch. i.e. super light foot.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yea idk lets c how things pan out. I am just really surprised ur getting 28mpg at stg 3. Thats is just another purchasing point for me to get there. But i'm gonna be a stg 2+. Cam bought just gotta find a proper intercooler.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

John I'll be calling in today to order that head gasket spacer and belt. My name is Andrew I'll prolly call around 2-3pm your time. Thanks again.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Water Injection anybody ever though about doing this with the lysholm. I was looking for a intercooler not getting and responses to my thread and i a guy imed with the idea of water injection. Not to familar with it or how it works but from what i have read so far it don't seem like a bad idea. So it got me to thinking instead of a FMIC running a SMIC from a S4 or something along with the water injection and cam. The water injection kit is only 180 sooooooo idk doesn't seem half bad.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Water Injection anybody ever though about doing this with the lysholm. I was looking for a intercooler not getting and responses to my thread and i a guy imed with the idea of water injection. Not to familar with it or how it works but from what i have read so far it don't seem like a bad idea. So it got me to thinking instead of a FMIC running a SMIC from a S4 or something along with the water injection and cam. The water injection kit is only 180 sooooooo idk doesn't seem half bad. 

50/50 water alcohol injection is good stuff, works great.
Just do not shoot it into the compressor.
You should also have some type of fail safe light or something that lets you know when it is low or out.
This is very important if your engine tune depends on this additive in order to run safely.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
50/50 water alcohol injection is good stuff, works great.


It's great for the self confidence as well.... although I prefer something like coke with mine


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
It's great for the self confidence as well.... although I prefer something like coke with mine
















Also, do not shoot it into your body!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

lol


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I was wondering how thick the cooler was? does it need a lot of cutting of the stock bumper?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

I put a water injection setup on mine. It's no substitute for a proper intercooler but it does help a little bit. It's a matter of getting the proper size jet/s. I drilled mine into the pipe after the first bend, basically the furthest I could reach to get it screwed in.
Mine comes on at about 2-5psi. The trigger is infinitely variable, but I haven't hooked up an LED to see where it actually comes on yet.
Water injection doesn't deal with heat soak, it only cools down the charge air a little bit.
Not bad for $120 I guess.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Water injection would do wonders for cleaning valves wouldn't it? I've read on a few sites about water injection but never fully understood it. You can have it come on at a certain psi? How long does it last? I mean is it like NOS where after a few uses your out or could you do heavy driving for a week and not have to re-fill?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

It lasts a long time. I just tapped into my windshield washer reservoir. 
OBviously how long a tank lasts depends on what size nozzle you are using, and how often you're on it, but it doesn't use much at all


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone got there stg3 going yet with pictures and comments?


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

See i am still debating it. Guys at C2 Motorsports said get one or the other. I am thinking of just a straight FMIC. Problem is i just can't find one in these dimensions 27x6x2.75. I found some on Ebay but i would much rather get a reputable company then something off ebay. Even though i have heard that Ebay intercoolers are a hit or miss. Some are good and some are meh. So as or right now i can either pay 200 for water injection or 300 for a nice FMIC.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Water injection will not replace an intercooler. An intercooler is always cooling air, water injection only when you're under boost. Water injection doesn't deal with the issue of heat soak.
Water injection is, however, better than nothing at all


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I believe one of the biggest benefits of Methanol/water injection is its ability to help prevent detonation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_I believe one of the biggest benefits of Methanol/water injection is its ability to help prevent detonation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats what that guy said but idk if i wanna pay 200 for the kit and then another 300 for a FMIC. Although from my research i think i found a guy who has Ebay front mounts and gets vortex's approval. They are also in the perfect size. In that gas my grand total would be around 300 for the water injection and FMIC. Only question is how will i get my car tuned for these.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

The intake air temp sensor should up the timing enough to give you more power. Another benefit of water injection is that you could theoretically run regular gas since it artifically increases the octane (resistance to detonation) of the fuel.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Ok question out of curiousity. The injectors that come with the Stg one kit who makes them and what cc or lb are they. I have been just referring to them as yellow tops but i don't think thats correct. Not too sure if they are 30lbs either


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Ok question out of curiousity. The injectors that come with the Stg one kit who makes them and what cc or lb are they. I have been just referring to them as yellow tops but i don't think thats correct. Not too sure if they are 30lbs either 

These are 30lb Accel or the Accel name in a Bosch housing.
Same this as Bosch.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Oh John i forgot to ask. Two things you guys will sell the IC piping separately correct. Along with that do you see there being any issue with running it with a 27x6x2.75 intercooler. Will the piping come up short or be too long??? Or is that something that really can't be determined.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Oh John i forgot to ask. Two things you guys will sell the IC piping separately correct. Along with that do you see there being any issue with running it with a 27x6x2.75 intercooler. Will the piping come up short or be too long??? Or is that something that really can't be determined.

Sorry we cant sell just the tubing as it is made to fit our IC.
We get this question allot, each tube set is made to fit only one IC core. We do have the raw mandrel bent tubes and hoses so you can fab up your own.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Just be lazy and buy the whole IC kit!!!


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Just be lazy and buy the whole IC kit!!!

Too big yo lol. I don't want to have to do that much cutting and want to avoid pushing the rad back. Plus i got my setup all figures out i think and it will cost me less then stg 3 and i will be sitting at like a stg 2 level or like a stg 2-. I have told everybody what i want to do its just a matter of getting all the parts to get it done.Finding the intercooler in the size i want is proving to be a b!tch.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

There is some cutting involved, but the radiator and ac can stay with the BBM intercooler. I had another intercooler and realized that it was just easier to buy a kit than to try and get something custom made.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I'm going to have to take a trip down to see John so that we can arrange for a set up for the mkll with the ABA swap, I hope it really isn't that much different, may not need as much pipe work.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

it MIGHT be a good idea to have a running car by ~mid January...









-Jeff


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Hmm...I wonder why?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Why mid-Jan? I hope to have mine running next week.....Oh the anticipation!
edit: And yes, videos galore will be posted!


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

What are people running as far as clutches and all that good stuff are concerned. Realized that before i make nemore power i am going to need the tranny to be able to take it. From the searching i have done i am being told 8 puck if i go that route but i know NOTHING bout clutches flywheels and pressure plates so yea...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I'm a big fan of the feel of a sprung center (like stock) clutch for a daily driver. 
I ran a stock disc with an upgraded pp and it held stage 2 just fine. I'm not a fan of the on/off feel of a 4 puc clutch, but some people love them. If your in the power where you need the extra holding power then you really need to upgrade the transmission first.
Another thing that I should mention is that I think lighweight flywheels are overrated. But then again all of this depends on what your plans for the car are.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well man like i have stated my goal is 200whp. Plan is as such
Stg1+ Pulley
Autotech 260 Cam
Heavy Duty Valve Springs
Titanium Valve Spring Retainer 7mm Triple Groove
Intercooler 27x6x2.75 or 21x7x2.25(Haven't Decided)
MK4 Intake Manifold
Chip C2 30lb program or if BBM can provide one that.
Thats the plan. So what u say based off of that. I was planning on running a shim kit as well and possibly a Underdrive pulley<------Still researching. 



_Modified by Aali1011 at 1:41 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

An underdrive pulley will also underdrive the charger. You will end up making much less power than when you started. 
If you really want to run one, you would need a smaller pulley on the charger, but then you are limited by the fact that you can only go so small.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

O i had no idea but what do you think as far as the clutch is and everything is concerned.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

For 200 whp a HD clutch should hold. 
You should also do a bolt kit on the diff.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_For 200 whp a HD clutch should hold. 
You should also do a bolt kit on the diff. 

Isn't that what a shim kit is??? Or is that something i should get on top of that. I was looking at http://www.thescirocco.com/peloquin.html and what he has to offer. So he has a shim kit along with the bolt kit so i am guess that i need both. Sine they are two seperate things.


_Modified by Aali1011 at 3:57 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

i have an ACT 'street disk' (which looks like a sachs disk anyway..) with the ACT HD pressure plate and it holds awesome. Never had any problems with it slipping.
I have run an OEM and a Lightened flywheel (not at the same time) in my 2.0 with the 020 tranny and the stage 2 kit... i really like the lightened flywheel better (i didnt think i was going to)... it feels a lot smoother all around, especially when rev matching. just my 2¢.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

The shim kit is different from the bolt kit. The shims are a poor mans posi where the bolts are meant to replace the factory rivets. It is good to do both at the same time since the diff has to be out to install the bolts anyway. 

One of the reasons that I like the heavier flywheel is not for performance, but for drivability. You can be really lazy with the shifts and still get a nice push when you shift. If I were to drag the car I would go lightweight, but my car is a driver and I don't always want to slam through the gears. 
I should also mention that my flyweel is currently 22lbs.


_Modified by BMGFifty at 1:44 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

anybody out there got a used stage 2 pulley or even a stage 1+. just checking


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (gmgolfracer)*

Hey John care to offer ur two cents on what transmission work i should be doing for stg 2. I am on and off looking into this whole thing.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Hey John care to offer ur two cents on what transmission work i should be doing for stg 2. I am on and off looking into this whole thing. 

I ran around with the stock diff and clutch at stage II for about a year and a half. So long as you do not launch the car regularly it should hold up. Stage III will spin a stock clutch in a New York minute. I'd also plan on an LSD at this power level. An LSD will also help to keep your trans in one piece at Stage I & II.
Thanks again


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Any reccomendations as far as specific components. Like Spec or ACT clutch. Type of flywheel or pressure plate.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Any reccomendations as far as specific components. Like Spec or ACT clutch. Type of flywheel or pressure plate.

You can do a Stage 1 ACT or Sachs Power clutch all the way to Stage III
If you plan to launch the car on a regular basis I would go with a Stage II puck clutch. I'm running Stage II. The down fall is that they really grab when you initially get the car moving.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Any reccomendations as far as specific components. Like Spec or ACT clutch. Type of flywheel or pressure plate.

I have Spec Stage II and Eurospec light flywheel. Works good for me. I autocross so I do launch every now and then.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I ran a stg 2 ACT clutch with a 6 puch disc and BBM light wheel my clutch held up great it was the transmission that let me down.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Happy Holidays to everyone and have a fun and safe New year....


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Here is to a Happy Holiday filled with Performance Parts for one and all!


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Thanks I hope your Chrismas was great and your new year is even better. Now lets get thse projects on the go and get some VW love.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Christmas went well. I flew back to Minnesota for the holiday and my uncle let me drive his 2003 911 C4 all weekend and even let me flog it on some back roads. It was a fantastic car. Funny thing is that it's not all that much faster than my ABA16v setup. Made me realize how much power this kit is capable of.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well my best friends came over the day after Christmas to give me gifts!! My friend in brown brought me a mk4 shift boot and knob and a mattig grille from Tmtuning and my friend in blue dropped off a.... scirroco intake manifold


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I am probably moving to TX this summer.
So, that means I'll need to pass emissions for the first time. Anyone have trouble with a StageII?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

I cant seem to get my cel off with my stg. 2 chip and im due to go through inspection in DE by febuary. I'll have to figure out what code it is again I forget


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_I cant seem to get my cel off with my stg. 2 chip and im due to go through inspection in DE by febuary. I'll have to figure out what code it is again I forget

Hmm. My stage II chip with 42lb injectors got rid of my codes. It didn't run right though.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_
Hmm. My stage II chip with 42lb injectors got rid of my codes. It didn't run right though.









My stage III chip runs great, although I have a cel due to ripping out all my evap gear and pump.
If you are running funny and have a cel you have something else going on with your car.
The software update took care of any related cel issues.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Yeah, I wasnt patient enough to wait for the update chip







You guys almost done with the final burns of the stage three chips?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Yeah, I wasnt patient enough to wait for the update chip







You guys almost done with the final burns of the stage three chips?

We have scheduled what should be the final Stage III tuning session mid next month.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

well my troubles continue. I've had this horrible whinning noise.. not the supercharge whine when the car is boosting around 3,000 rpm and up. if you ease into the gas it wont do it but if you were to down shift or accelerate hard it freaks out and whines. Thought my idel pulley went bad so i replaced that and the belt. went to start it up today and nothing has changed. Im trying to figure out if i have an underdrive pulley loose somehow or something Im so confused.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Are you running an underdrive pulley? If the pulleys are too small the belt won't fit correctly and would start to slip.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

nope all my pulleys are stock.. its so confusing. car is running great and ideling great just when i start to boost it goes outta control squeeling


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_nope all my pulleys are stock.. its so confusing. car is running great and ideling great just when i start to boost it goes outta control squeeling

Try greasing the fulcrum point on the tensioner swing arm. Or you may need a new tensioner.
If they are old dry or gunked up they will not keep the tension tight and constant or they can stick. After you do this you should also get a new belt as the one you have has most likely heated up, stretched and glazed from slipping.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

glad I just got that belt in from you john .. thinking it may be the tensioner.. seems likely. 
pulled the other belt off to make sure nothing was tight or loose pulley wise.
ac spins freely even though its not hooked up
alternator spins great. 
spun the charger and seems fine. 
all the underdrive are tight and good to go. 
anyone have know a good place where i can get a new tensioner.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_
all my pulleys are stock



_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_
all the underdrive are tight and good to go. 


Wait, I'm confused a bit. Where are you getting the term underdrive from? Please explain.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

sorry ment the lower pulley like "crank" i guess.. everything is stock lets just say that. Im going with the tensioner went kaputz cause it is making a chatter noise like the spring has gone bad inside.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Here are some pics with a stock NA bumper since Andy didn't post his here.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_...since Andy didn't post his here.


Ok fine, I'll double post my pics.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

there was a post in the MK3 forum just yesturday about somebody having installed their kit and having cyclinder 1 misfires. Solution was either sparkplugs or wires and i was wondering what if u use your stock plugs with the kit. Cause that is what i am doing. Maybe that is why am getting such crappy gas milage


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Well not to scare you, but thats the type of noise I heard right before I blew my second transmission, yes two of them gone in the wind hahaha, but got another first one was with the BBM kit, the second well stock 9A I'm still not sure how I blew that one. it was a stock 1.8 and I never got on it hard, well now my mkll will be juiced up in time. Hope it's not your tansmission making it whine.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

oh no.... Im really hoping it is the tensioner. I ordered one so Im just gonna try and fix the cheaper parts first. 
If it is my trans what other trans can I put in there that might hold up a little better then my stock 2.0 trans?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Some people swap in Corrado trannies *cough.. BMGfifty.. *cough the 02A's are supposedly stronger and use a hydraulic clutch. Be prepared for a lot of swapping in that one though.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I'm not gonna lie. Im confused as can be about the trans code's. 
If someone could clue me in on which one I have (97 2.0) and then the ones i can put in that'd be great.
and the more I think about the squeeling situation Im thinking its the belt because it looks glazed and when it does squeel I get a huge loss in power.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

you have an 020, Corrados use 02A
You can use and 1.8 or 16v tranny. I myself have a transmission from an 88 GLI. It has short 1-4 and a long as hell 5th. I cruise on the highway at about 2800 at 75 mph. I only go in 5th on roads over 55 mph


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

So your 88 gli is an o2a also. I can pretty much get any trans I want to cause I deal with a parts yard, it is just a matter of finding one that works best.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

No, in my 97 jetta, I have an old 020 tranny from an 88 GLI 16v. Sorry for the confusion. 
You can pretty much use any 4 cylinder transmission from VW between like 82-99. MK4 trannys dont match uo i think.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

O2A's came in G60 corrado's and 16v passat's as far back as 90. any 4 cylinder 02A will work, 8v B4 passats, TDI jetta's. 
The 02J will work as well from any 4 cyl. mk4/NB but the 02J from an early 2.0/TDI will have the proper size CV flanges for your axles, after 2000 or so you will need 02A style one. also the 02J will need the shift tower switched for an 02A one unless you fab up a way to fit the 02J shift box into your car. An 02J from a 99/00 TDI would be great with its long gearing keeping your revs low on the highway and giving you plenty of time for traction.
Also an 02A from a G60 with a VR6 gearset in it would be pretty ideal as well. ask the G60 guys.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I enjoy the strength of the 02a and absolutely love the stock 228mm clutch. It holds all the power I have while being easy to modulate and light on the pedal. The 02a's are fairly cheap and easy to install as long as you have all of the parts. I believe that all mk3's with abs have the added nipple on the brake fluid reservoir to accommodate the the hydraulic clutch as well and the clutch master cyl bolts right up to the pedal assembly with no modification.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I've had my stock O2A tranny with the BBM kit for almost 2 years. Now, I'm not launching it generally which helps a lot, but I've never had even a bit of slip. As such my Peloquin plans and clutch upgrade have been on hold. Indefinitely now since my salary got cut by about 1/3


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Well I bought a new tensioner today and came home to put it on. Got every thing all bolted up right and took the car out for a spin. Sure enough the squeel is still there. So I've spent well over enough money so far that this squeel is starting to piss me off more and more. The car drives fine when you dont get on the gas hard and doesnt squeel. but the instant you accelerate hard.. it squeels like a raped date. it doesnt sound like its coming from the trans and when i shift and hit the gas it grabs fine. NO idea what Im going to do next. anyone have a clue what i should check now.
new belt, new tensioner, new idel pulley are replaced so far.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Try spraying WD-40 on the pulleys themselves?
Unless its the sound of ponies naying when you slap'em and tell them to giddy-up!


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

ha i wish it was them ponies..
Question... i had the ac system drained when i put my new motor in last year and never recharged.. is there anyway that would eventually squeel cause its empty? the pulley on the ac spins real smooth by hand so I'm guessing no
just walked back outside started it up and reved it up.. it's squeeling now even not in gear so I'm guessing the trans is out of the question now? 


_Modified by vdubya302 at 11:53 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

The ac is clutched so that it spins freely until turned on. My sisters car has a bad ac and it squeels badly when engaged.
Are you sure the belt is the correct size or that all of your pullies are stock? Does the belt seem tight to you?


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

its the belt john sent to me so i'm guessing its the right one. 
all the pulley's are stock


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_its the belt john sent to me so i'm guessing its the right one. 
all the pulley's are stock

Are you running the stock crank pulley with AC?
Any under-drive pulleys on this car?
What charger pulley are you running?
Did you spin the AC compressor with the belt off and the other accessories to be sure none of them are hanging things up?


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Are you running the stock crank pulley with AC?
Any under-drive pulleys on this car?
What charger pulley are you running?
Did you spin the AC compressor with the belt off and the other accessories to be sure none of them are hanging things up?

every pulley on the car is stock
I'm guessing its the stg 2 pulley since i bought that part of the kit
Yes I did spin it and it felt smooth
Im thinking maybe a boost leak now So im undoing all the clamps and tighting them all over again.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Here are the sizes and mfg's. we have on file and in stock.
The tensioner takes up the slack from these ranges.
2.0L ABA Supercharged
W / AC 63-73mm 6PK1440 Conti
N / AC 63-73mm 6PK1360 Conti
W / AC 55-57mm 6PK1390 Goodyear
N / AC 50-53mm K060520 Gates


ok so i just looked over these numbers again... I have the stg 2 pulley which is the 55-57 mm ? i believe so I should have the 6pk1390 correct? 
but i just went outside and the belt I have is the 6pk 1440. I'm kinda thinking i have the wrong belt.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Stage 2 is 63mm. If you don't have an intercooler I wouldn't run one that is any smaller. If your belt is slipping you could use the 6PK1390 (which I believe is off a 96 dodge intreped 2.4, but bbm should have it), but its a tight fit on the 55mm and I can only imagine it being even tighter with a 57mm.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well a little off subject, but finally got the motor pulled out of my mkll and go8ing to be installing the motor next week, I wasnt to finsh trimming the dash up for fitment, then run the ABA wiring and in goes the motor. God I can't wait to have this car up and running soon.


----------



## ubar (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Don't do it John! Just buy my rabbit- its all built


----------



## bigphil001 (May 4, 2006)

I'm sure this is in this massive 48 page post already, i'm just to lazy to look through the whole thing, but what kind of 1/4 mile,0-60 times are you guys putting down with the charger setup?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (bigphil001)*

I put down a 16.1, 3k "launch" and on street tires. Stage 2


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_I put down a 16.1, 3k "launch" and on street tires. Stage 2

And here i am thinking i was fast. Damn lol. 
No lie this thread is funny in the sense that is all about the BBM kit but its not any ones SPECIFIC thread so it feels kinda like thread jacking when u shift over to a new subject which I am about to do. So two things and i will be set for awhile. Spark Plugs and that CEL i am still getting. CEL is still that P0440 the Evap sensor thing. BMGfifty i know you told me how to fix it but i am stupid it and prolonged it and forgot. It was something on the charger correct that i had to put a Vaccum plug on right. Or was it on that line that use to run into the airbox?. Ok Next thing is sparkplugs. I am still using the OEM factory 2.0 ones and i think that is why my car has some trouble starting and the gas smell(Still got to route the Breather filter to the fender Man BMGFifty is going to kill me for not using his advice







) So which ones should i be looking to get. Stg doesn't determine which plug to use correct. All 3 of them use the ones supplied with stg 1 correct?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I know I could have done mid 14's with stage 2. I requires a good driver and practice. My fancy schmancy g tech meter said that I did a 14.2, and that cost like $150 so it must be dead accurate.







In all reality its pretty close. 
Ok, one last time.








The gas smell is definitely from your breather not being rerouted. 
The evap connects to the barb on the intake side of the charger. It should be capped of with a rubber plug and a hose clamp. It is not needed, but will get rid of the code if you don't like it. 
As far as plugs go I liked the NGK BKR6EIX that came with the kit. I wasn't able to find them outside of BBM at any of the regular stores, but I do believe that BKR6's or 7's (the regular ones) are fairly available.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I know I could have done mid 14's with stage 2. I requires a good driver and practice. My fancy schmancy g tech meter said that I did a 14.2, and that cost like $150 so it must be dead accurate.







In all reality its pretty close. 
Ok, one last time.








The gas smell is definitely from your breather not being rerouted. 
The evap connects to the barb on the intake side of the charger. It should be capped of with a rubber plug and a hose clamp. It is not needed, but will get rid of the code if you don't like it. 
As far as plugs go I liked the NGK BKR6EIX that came with the kit. I wasn't able to find them outside of BBM at any of the regular stores, but I do believe that BKR6's or 7's (the regular ones) are fairly available. 

Thank the gods i have been spared this time







. Any difference between the kit supplied ones and those that are readily available. How do we feel about Denso Iridiums. I only mention those knowing how much the 1.8T guys love them. Or at least the B5 A4 guys. As for that Barb thing i am going to look into that tomorrow. Might post some pics if i gets dumbfounded







which i prolly will.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I know the NAPA by my house carries BKR6E's. I think Pep Boys carries them too.
I'm still running stock heat range bosch plugs.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I have to go thru emissions testing before the end of the month. The first time since I put the charger on almost 2 years ago. The only code left after the latest software update was the evap code, which would mean instant failure. Even with the cap on the nipple the code was thrown right away. I put a new gas cap on, hooked up the hoses again, and so far it hasn't come back. Dont know if I'll pass anyway depending on the software I guess, but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_I put down a 16.1, 3k "launch" and on street tires. Stage 2

Weren't you running the first version of our software and your car had some running issues? The new software runs much much better than the first release.
I can lay down a high 13 on street tires
Slicks can cut nearly 1 second 
I'd bet on high to mid 12's with slicks, 98+ octane, 50mm pulley, lsd and the final Stage III tune.
This is with a full weight MkIII car including the stereo system.
If you built a drag car you can go mid to low 11's


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

anyone have a picture of this barb that needs to be capped for the evap to go away. I'm at work and plan on going home to fix it later in the day. Just wanna see a photo to make it a quick fix when im home. thanks


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_anyone have a picture of this barb that needs to be capped for the evap to go away. I'm at work and plan on going home to fix it later in the day. Just wanna see a photo to make it a quick fix when im home. thanks

I 2nd that motion. I still don't get what this "barb" is.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_
I 2nd that motion. I still don't get what this "barb" is.

The very first kits had a barbed fitting on the intake plenum plate. This was for the breather hose at the coal can. We sent out an update to cap this off. Some guys were getting an evap code with it hooked up some went away with it capped off, go figure. The latest kits do not have this fitting.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Weren't you running the first version of our software and your car had some running issues? The new software runs much much better than the first release.
I can lay down a high 13 on street tires
Slicks can cut nearly 1 second 
I'd bet on high to mid 12's with slicks, 98+ octane, 50mm pulley, lsd and the final Stage III tune.
This is with a full weight MkIII car including the stereo system.
If you built a drag car you can go mid to low 11's

Wow, great to know. Yeah, I was running the old software. Plus the state of my old tranny I was cautious to push her. Looks like I'll be taking off 3 seconds this spring


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The very first kits had a barbed fitting on the intake plenum plate. This was for the breather hose at the coal can. We sent out an update to cap this off. Some guys were getting an evap code with it hooked up some went away with it capped off, go figure. The latest kits do not have this fitting. 

And if you are looking at the charger it is on the left side of it. Or is it on the backside located closer to the intake manifolds.


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

well its been a while , and yes im a tradior cuz i have a vr now ... but i hope this picture helps with the evap / barb loction question


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (SC VENTO III)*

That damn thing?? I have that capped off and am still throwing the code. Actually when i installed my charger i didn't have that capped or my throttle cable hooked up and the car would want to stall then jump to 3k and would just keep doing that till i put my finger underneath the fitting. Hmmmmm i wonder what else could possibly be making me throw my code.
EDIT** Thanks Dude for the Picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Aali1011 at 5:54 PM 1-10-2007_


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

how free is the pulley on the charger supposed to spin by hand. like the alternator spins real smooth and easy.. the charger isnt tight but isnt easy either.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_how free is the pulley on the charger supposed to spin by hand. like the alternator spins real smooth and easy.. the charger isn't tight but isn't easy either. 

They do not spin freely there is some resistance.
Owner of page 49


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Well it will not spin as free as a alt. pully but it should spin smooth, remember what is inside that the pulley is spinning hope that helps.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

The sensors for the evap canister are still plugged in and will still throw the code. Try the new gas cap and reconnect the lines.
On another note, I dont seem to be generating the same boost that I used to. Last winter I was peaking at around 10psi with the stageII. I can't seem to get it above 7 now. One of the hose clamps blew off yesterday so I checked the tightness of them all (and I'm ordering those Tbolt clamps) and found nothing else loose. Perhaps the bypass is leaking? Any way to test this out?


_Modified by vwboomer2 at 7:25 PM 1-10-2007_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

try another gauge first. I had the same thing happen to me the summer before last... i noticed i was only hitting 4-5psi instead of 7-8 with stage 1... and i drove myself crazy trying to figure it out.. i swapped out the gauge with one i borrowed from a friend... problem solved.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_The sensors for the evap canister are still plugged in and will still throw the code. Try the new gas cap and reconnect the lines.
_Modified by vwboomer2 at 7:25 PM 1-10-2007_

Yea i am just getting worried that is will time soon for my car to go for emissions. Which lines are you talking about disconnecting in the first place though?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

ruh roh... I think my clutch is going... again..
Anyone got any recommendations for a clutch with stage 3? Act, Spec? 6 puck?
edit: haha, I looked one page earlier and found my answer. Looks I'll be getting a stage II puck clutch and hd pressure plate.


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 7:13 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_
Yea i am just getting worried that is will time soon for my car to go for emissions. Which lines are you talking about disconnecting in the first place though?

The line that you already said you have taken off, that goes to the nipple on the side of the charger.
I could try a new boost gauge and see if that helps, just wish I didn't have to spend the $60 to do it







I've been wanting to replace my oil pressure gauge that I never hooked up (decided I didn't want mechanical) so maybe I'll do that.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_
Yea i am just getting worried that is will time soon for my car to go for emissions. Which lines are you talking about disconnecting in the first place though?

If you have the new software and you should there will be no evap cel unless you have something else going on with your car.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I dont think I recieved the new software. I got my kit in june. It has the code but the car runs right. Can you ship me the new software so I can pass inspection in a month.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_I dont think I recieved the new software. I got my kit in june. It has the code but the car runs right. Can you ship me the new software so I can pass inspection in a month.

You have the new software.
You should be on 42lb injectors and a 3" maf housing.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

We finally shot some pics with the fuel rail installed.
Thanks again


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
You have the new software.
You should be on 42lb injectors and a 3" maf housing.


WHOA WHOA WHOA time out hold up. Jon we are talking abotu stg 2 right there correct. Just wanna clear that up. Here are some photos of how things are currently in my car and maybe you guys can help get rid of this evap code. 
*Intake Manifold Plugged*








*Charger Plugged*








*the Huge Tube that ran into the back of the factory airbox removed*








*This tube that again ran into the factory airbox. Just kinda have it dangling. Have it routed into the fender as of right now but idk if i am suppose tp have it going somewhere or capped.*


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

On some cars the evap will throw a code if it is disconnected and others with it connected, go figure. I've seen this go both ways. Connect your evap hose to get rid of the code. I've also had more than few people with bad gas caps and or other issues with the evap system.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

So basically that hose that i am holding in the last picture i should connect to the fitting on the charger correct. Oh and John how do you feel about this clutch kit http://store.blackforestindust....html


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

so I picked up a slightly smaller belt this morning. a 1420 and put it on.. got rid of the squeel but the cel is flashing now. We are gonna put it on the comp and see whats the deal. I'll keep everyone updated.
thinking the alternator was causing the squeeling and eventually gave up after i put the tighter belt on. It did idel much nicer with the smaller belt. then once the alternator gave up it through the code? Waiting for my friend to come over with the vagcom and we will see. Thanks though fellas for all the help through the ims and stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a good company(bbm) and a great bunch of guys on the tex.


_Modified by vdubya302 at 4:06 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Glad to hear that the squeel stopped. A blinking CEL can mean that the engine is misfiring, but you should scan it to be sure.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Well I know with my stg 2 set up I ran the stg 2 cluch using the 6 puck and today when putting on a new timing belt and new Eurospec flywheel I seen that the disc. was ate up and glazed over pretty bad, and I only ran it for about 3k miles, so changed that out as well.
With those who have been following me on the status of my motor and dash swap, I've got the dash fitted and going to be running the harness this week, also change out to the ABS brake booster and with that have to change out the brake lines because the mklll lines are bigger than the mkll.
Must say this has been a lot of work and required lots of time, I just hope everything goes well when I do my first start up in the mkll. well keep you posted, got about another week or so of work to do. can't wait to get that stg 2 up and running again and someday either go with the stg 3 or 16v.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh and that is a stg 2 ACT clutch


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

so you're saying dont use that?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

clutch is a good clutch, I would just think about getting a bit meatier disc. if you run the 4/6 puck they grab more so wear down faster


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Well interesting tibit. I just switched my car over to the NGK Irdium Plugs. BKR6EIX just to be 100%. Car starts w/o any hesitation nemore which is awesome. But my idle is all screwy. Like originally the car was doin what i described when i put the charger on the first time and it would idle and then rev up all of a sudden. This time it is a lot more subtle. Like it won't be a instant revving but a slow climb to 2000k. when driving the car and depressing the clutch it won't come all the way down either. I am thinking vaccum leak but from where idk.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Hey where is the guy that did the ABA 2.0L engine swap into his Rabbit and had the rpm issues?
Do you have the vehicle speed sensor in your trans?
Hope you see this.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

finally got the car on the vag tonight.. 
the cel was blinking because I was misfireing cyl 1 & 4... also because of evap(i fixed finally) and my second o2 censor is bad along with the cat.(which i can hear rattling). 
So fixed all those issues tonight but the squeel came back. No idea why its real confusing. but its not asloud this time. still starts squeeling at 3,000 rpms and up.. odd.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_finally got the car on the vag tonight.. 
the cel was blinking because I was misfireing cyl 1 & 4... also because of evap(i fixed finally) and my second o2 censor is bad along with the cat.(which i can hear rattling). 
So fixed all those issues tonight but the squeel came back. No idea why its real confusing. but its not asloud this time. still starts squeeling at 3,000 rpms and up.. odd. 

Glad you found your mis-fire issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now fix the demon squirrels in your engine and your all good


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well ok so everything is almost back to normal. Idle is a little less crazy. Car is idling at 1100. When depressing the clutch the car doesn't drop in RPMs either its is a slow decrease to 1100k. Checked over everything and i can't c whats wrong. The tube from the intake manifold that connects to the charger tube isn't exactly right on with each other but besides that everything else is ok which leaves me stumped why spark plugs would make my car act weird. Gonna check for codes tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Ok i need HELP. 
_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Well ok so everything is almost back to normal. Idle is a little less crazy. Car is idling at 1100. When depressing the clutch the car doesn't drop in RPMs either its is a slow decrease to 1100k. Checked over everything and i can't c whats wrong. The tube from the intake manifold that connects to the charger tube isn't exactly right on with each other but besides that everything else is ok which leaves me stumped why spark plugs would make my car act weird. Gonna check for codes tomorrow hopefully.

All that is still occurring. Check for codes and my evap sensor code is gone but i am now getting P0501 Vehicle Sensor A Range/Performance. Looking it up on the Bentley site i get
SAE VAG Description 
P0501 16885 Vehicle Speed Sensor "A" Range/Performance 

Speed signal
Speed signal, checking
Throttle Valve Control Module
Throttle valve control module, checking
So could this be as to why my car has a funky idle. I ported the throttle body before I put it on but with the 2.0s porting OBD 1 or 2 is safe. With the VR it becomes a issue depending upon year.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Hey John.. Any news on the price of the 16v Lysholm kit? I saw you've made a NA kit.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Hey John.. Any news on the price of the 16v Lysholm kit? I saw you've made a NA kit.

It is the same as the 2.0L 8V kit, we just include a few more parts.
Same price.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Went through emissions today with flying colors. They just scanned for codes and since nothing popped up I didn't have to run the sniffer. All that worrying for nothing








Not without drama of course. On the way to the test station I drove around for about 15 miles figuring I had to run the test, and that would heat up the cat and all that. As I'm turning on the road for the station, my oil light starts blinking and beeping.
Oil was pooled under the car and running down the block. The hose for the oil return wasn't quite fully on the barb so I thought that must be it. Dumped in 2 quarts of oil and limped home. Only got 2 miles before it happened again.
Called a buddy who was on duty in the area and he stopped at a gas station to get me 4 quarts for the last 2 miles. But the dipstick showed full despite the buzzer so I limped home without adding.
Short story long I found out it was the oil pressure switch dumping oil. $8 for the sensor and $17 for the 4 quarts n i was back on the road.
As a bonus, I found my missing 5lbs of boost. One of the clamps on the divertor valve loosed up again. These hose clamps suck! Like driving a whole new car again.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

That is great news, glad you breezed emissions.
Most all of our customers are running without the cel.
If anyone needs help getting evap, smog pump bla bla codes to go away just shoot me a call.
I can easily help you to run cel free.
Thanks again


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hey John, just a quick question: I've only been seeing 7-9 psi max on my car. Both my boost gauge and MAP sensor read the same thing. Now, I'm only running the 12 psi pulley because I wanted to stay moderate while driving in GA. Is this because of all the piping?
Also, what are some good A/F ratios to stay around? WOT:mid 12-13 and cruising 14.5-15??? Thanks again- Cant wait to upgrade again in spring


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

John expect a call from me tomorrow if you don't mind. My car is running like utter and pure crap since i got the new spark plugs in. details in above posts. Haven't really been getting help from anybody cept BMGfifty. But i think i got him stumped too.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_Went through emissions today with flying colors. They just scanned for codes and since nothing popped up I didn't have to run the sniffer. All that worrying for nothing









you passed emissions with stage 1 or 2?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Hey John, just a quick question: I've only been seeing 7-9 psi max on my car. Both my boost gauge and MAP sensor read the same thing. Now, I'm only running the 12 psi pulley because I wanted to stay moderate while driving in GA. Is this because of all the piping?
Also, what are some good A/F ratios to stay around? WOT:mid 12-13 and cruising 14.5-15??? Thanks again- Cant wait to upgrade again in spring









What diameter pulley are you running?
You could have some belt slip or even a boost leak??
Or maybe you just need a smaller pulley








Superchargers with an IC can run a little leaner than turbos.
I like to run 12.7 to low 13 afr under full boost.
If you are just cruising then you can run 14.5 or 15, not problem.
Low hp requires low fuel and not much chamber cooling, high hp needs more combustion cooling and more fuel.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_John expect a call from me tomorrow if you don't mind. My car is running like utter and pure crap since i got the new spark plugs in. details in above posts. Haven't really been getting help from anybody cept BMGfifty. But i think i got him stumped too.

Definitely shoot me a call, I'll do my best to help you get to the bottom of this running issue you are having.
Thanks again


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_
you passed emissions with stage 1 or 2?

StageII


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_John expect a call from me tomorrow if you don't mind. My car is running like utter and pure crap since i got the new spark plugs in. details in above posts. Haven't really been getting help from anybody cept BMGfifty. But i think i got him stumped too.

Let me know if flipping your maf to point in the correct direction helped you. 
Thanks again


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Let me know if flipping your maf to point in the correct direction helped you. 
Thanks again

I will have and update for you later today. Unfortunately i demolished my throttle body gasket and the dealer was closed by the time i could get one. I am going to pick one up later today


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Yea so new gasket on everything check out and still it don't like to idle right. So i got the manifold off right now i double checked that the firing order was correct and it is. So i am going to put it back together tomorrow and run it for a bit and c what happens. Worse comes to worse i put the old plugs back in but my fear is in the future is i ever HAVE to replace plugs. I'm gonna get some soapy water and test some things for vac leaks and then after that idk.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Running. So after so much troubleshooting and everything i finally got the thing running right. Idk what it was. I took the manifold off to check the firing order and plugs were good and i think in the process of putting it back together i did something i didn't do before. Car runs fine now. All i have left is to get 1 throttle body bolt connect the evap line and get my cluster working right and i will be set.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to hear!


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I wanna thank John and Sean(Sp) from BBM for all their help and BMGFifty as well. for any following the thread or potential customers BBM is a awesome company to deal with and help u in anyway possible.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_I wanna thank John and Sean(Sp) from BBM for all their help and BMGFifty as well. for any following the thread or potential customers BBM is a awesome company to deal with and help u in anyway possible. 


I'm gonna hafta agree on that one entirely. Although my blower seized up around november, BBM has done everything possible that they can for me and I truly appreciate it.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Thanks, appreciate the props
Glad you got your car running good.
We do our best over here.
Thanks again


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hey for ppl like me and jonvwluver doing this charger in an xflow swapped mk2 what option do we have for intercooler piping? We are just on our own to piece something together that fits right?


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Hey for ppl like me and jonvwluver doing this charger in an xflow swapped mk2 what option do we have for intercooler piping? We are just on our own to piece something together that fits right?

Yup.

Side note. It was talked about briefly before but anybody have an idea of quarter mile times per Stage. Just curious how it breaks down.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Hey for ppl like me and jonvwluver doing this charger in an xflow swapped mk2 what option do we have for intercooler piping? We are just on our own to piece something together that fits right?

I would like to pin this down.
The tubes should be very similar if not basically the same on the Mk2.
If someone would like to try a set of tubes and an Mk2 we can supply.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_
Yup.

Side note. It was talked about briefly before but anybody have an idea of quarter mile times per Stage. Just curious how it breaks down.

To many variable to really pin down what one might rip off in their car on the 1/4 mile.
Tires
Elevation
Humidity
Driver
Car weight
Track variance
ect. ect. ect.
A road course test with a properly set up car on the Car and Driver test track would be nice.
I can rip a high 13 on street tires full trim street car with a full stereo system installed.
The car is much quicker at the stage III+ that I am running right now.
The 70 shot of NOS is also fun.
I'm guessing our new Stage III+ will rip off a mid 13 on slicks with a good driver.
Stage II, not sure....maybe 14's, low 15's
Stage II+ should be 14's
Stage I, who cares


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

If everything goes well, I should be getting a dyno done next weekend. We'll see what 12 psi, 8 valves, and a basic map can put down.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Stage I, who cares
















I care. Lol i was under the impression that stg 1 was equal to about a 12v VR with Intake, Chip and Exhaust. Sorry to say but i raced a buddy of mind from a roll when the car wasn't running right(Idle problem) and i had him in 1st and 2nd but as soon as 3rd hit he would start walking. I read on the 1/4 times of the VR and its said to be around 14.4 to 15.5 dependent upon driver and variables.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_







I care. Lol i was under the impression that stg 1 was equal to about a 12v VR with Intake, Chip and Exhaust. Sorry to say but i raced a buddy of mind from a roll when the car wasn't running right(Idle problem) and i had him in 1st and 2nd but as soon as 3rd hit he would start walking. I read on the 1/4 times of the VR and its said to be around 14.4 to 15.5 dependent upon driver and variables.

Yeah but thats the gearing differences, not engine power. Besides, go see which car weighs more, you can get him through the turns. I raced a track event at roebling road last summer and myself and a gutted mk4 vr6 were almost exactly equal.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

so whats the word on the FMIC setup...? Is it available yet? can you get it with out stage III?
we need to source a mk4 upper manifold i assume...?


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_
Yeah but thats the gearing differences, not engine power. Besides, go see which car weighs more, you can get him through the turns. I raced a track event at roebling road last summer and myself and a gutted mk4 vr6 were almost exactly equal.


OOOOOOOOOOOOO gooood point lol. I totally forgot about the 02A being a factor. Well i wasn't making full boost either that day so maybe i will give him a rematch. Not untill i change my oil though. Was the MK4 a 24v or 12v. If i can work my way out of this crappy working once a week thing i will start looking into things again. Narrowed down my clutche choices and i think i am going with a slightly lightened flywheel.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

CEL NO MORE!!!!





















Went away last night. Does it really matter no. do i care yes. is Chuck Norris truely faster than a Stg 3 + Lysholm idk.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

what stage are you on with no CEL? My car is away for the winter and i have the newest stg2 software, and still have a CEL... the code is for the O2 sensor, so i must need a new one... 
i need no CEL to pass NYS emissions so we'll see when i start driving it again


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Stage 2 got rid of my CEL


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_what stage are you on with no CEL? My car is away for the winter and i have the newest stg2 software, and still have a CEL... the code is for the O2 sensor, so i must need a new one... 
i need no CEL to pass NYS emissions so we'll see when i start driving it again


Stg Uno on the lastest software for 30lb injectors.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I had a cel until i blocked off the evap hose. then checked the codes and realized I had both bad o2 sensors. changed them out tonight.. only thing left to do is scheme up a test pipe. cross your fingers I have to go through inspection friday.. hopefully I'll pass.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

How did it go man did you pass. I never thought of just blocking the EVAP line. I plugged it into my charger since i have an older kit.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

my emissions were fine I didnt pass though casue my boser covers 40% of my high beam, and I dont have side markers on the front cause i shaved my bumper. Oh and my euro plate has to be removed off the back of the car. Delaware is pretty strict. But hey I passed emissions


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

LMAO. Its good to hear you passed as far as emissions is concerned. If you don't mind my asking can i c a picture of your boser. I wanna see how aggressive you did it. I got a speedtech one waiting to go on.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

dont mind it not lineing up in the picture with the fender.. its been fixed since but you get the idea. I doubt its covering 40% like they say. They were just giving me a hard time.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Ahhhh cool. I think my speedtech is the exact same dept i think aswell. It goes down far enough to cover the 2nd bar on a 2 Bar grill. This is kinda little bit off topic but i have to ask questions so i can get my car done lol. Any advice on doing the whole boser process and making it align with the fenders.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

been quiet in here recently. Hopefully everyone is busy building or upgrading their setups. can't wait for good weather and a few minor upgrades myself.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_been quiet in here recently. Hopefully everyone is busy building or upgrading their setups.

Gotta stay Top Secret


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Haven't driven my car in over a month. After the whole oil dumping thing when I put in a new pressure sensor the buzzer keeps going off. Drove it around the block so the oil level was fine. So either they gave me the wrong sensor, or there really is no oil pressure. Anyway, it's cold and snowy so I couldn't drive it if I wanted to.
Mid april a guy from work is participating in a dyno day with his 300zx and a bunch of other Zs so I might hop in on that for about $20


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Well, I finally pu on the stage 2 pulley and it makes a huge difference in 3rd and 4th gear. Tomorrow I think I swap in the 18 psi pulley. Oh, I couldn't for te life of me get on the 1390mm belt for the 14 psi pulley. Hopefully, I can get it to fit on the 18 psi pulley. 
John, what's the belt length for the 22 psi pulley w/ AC. You only had no ac listed earlier.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

6pk 1390, its a goodyear belt....the one you already have


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Here are the sizes and mfg's. we have on file and in stock.
The tensioner takes up the slack from these ranges.
2.0L ABA Supercharged
W / AC 63-73mm 6PK1440 Conti
N / AC 63-73mm 6PK1360 Conti
W / AC 55-57mm 6PK1390 Goodyear
N / AC 50-53mm K060520 Gates


from THE man
but is ther a new tensioner for the 50mm right ? 




_Modified by memoryred gti at 3:21 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

I breifly ran a 50mm without a tensioner and it didn't slip....which is more than can be said for the tires.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

*WARNING:* What you are about to see may be too graphic for the weak hearted.....








soo... yeah...


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 5:04 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Ooo ugly, although this is not necessarily from running a 50mm pulley.
I have been running them for years and this has never happened to me.
I have one on my daily driver right now.
I've seen a few chargers over the years with plugged up oil feed fittings and then the timing gears melt down.
Or this can be from ingestion, either way very ugly.
Once the gears melt down the screws collide and it looks just like this.



_Modified by JBETZ at 2:57 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

how did that happen!


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*








Bummer man!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well, I didnt even get a chance to put on the 18 psi pulley. I was on my way to when this happened actually, lol. The charger seemed a bit different pitched with the 14lb pulley, not just louder like it should. I think I must have over torqued the pulley causing this to happen in about 24 hours, or 60 miles. The oil drain was plenty wet.
What's the cost of getting new screws John? I'm not sure what to do yet. Luckily, I can still drive the car with the standalone. Took me 15 minutes to take off the charger and put the throttle body on the manifold. Yes, now I'm rocking an interfooler.








I'd be really pissed right now, but I just acuired a larger paycheck then expected this month.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

dude that sucks. No lie no i don't want to touch stg 2 or a bigger pulley. I feel realyl bad about what happened and i hope you stay with the darkside of things vs going dare i say it ...........Turbo.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Call me tomorrow and lets figure out what caused this.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Trust me, turbos have been on my mind after seeing some of GTIjoejoe's numbers. I think I may have it rebuilt depending on the cost, have John put on the 18 psi pulley and never touch the charger again.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

However infrequent, this disturbs me when I see this happen for whatever reason.
We will figure it out and get you fixed up one way or another and with an 18 psi pulley.
Then you can flat destroy that 260+ whp turbo 8V with ease.
Sorry to see your charger melted down.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Good to hear John. You're at the shop around 9ish right?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Good to hear John. You're at the shop around 9ish right?

I'm here at 7AM, the phones are on at 8AM
West coast time
Shoot me a call.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Can I call you on your cell then? I still have your number.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Zorba say it ain't so.







If you go turbo then you go turbo i guess. I won't lie after cing what happened to you seriously does have me afraid of upgrading and goofing something up. I want to say freak accident but it can happen to anybody. Keep us updated on exactly what it was. If this is or was a oil problem then what could have been done to prevent it. I remember being told that the during a oil change the charger needs something done to it as well. That is the pickup screen for the special oil line correct. I don't believe i have that line but i do have one of them ECS Magnetic Drain Plugs so i hope that is keeping me safe to a extent. Might have to invest in that line pretty soon. 


_Modified by Aali1011 at 11:00 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Can I call you on your cell then? I still have your number.

Sure call me on the cell.
If I do not pick up leave me a msg. and I will call you right back.
My cell sometimes decides not to ring at times.
Talk to you soon.


----------



## rabbitmangti (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well guys....I think its funny when i come home from work at there is a lyshome sitting on dumpster in the garage...hahaha







I was the one driving this deal when it decided to be very sour. I was coming up to a stop sign at about 2k when the belt started to slip on the pulley. I had not been driving the car hard anytime before that. I was doing a little tuning to the new 48 lb injectors. My heart was racing when I realzied what had happend.....since I went through this myself a few months ago. I love these chargers.....buuuuuuut wow. Mine only needs a couple hundies to fix it...but I to do not know what I want to do.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (rabbitmangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitmangti* »_ I was coming up to a stop sign at about 2k when the belt started to slip on the pulley. 

when it was slipping was it making a huge squeeling noise? Cause mine drives fine until around 3,000rpms then it squeels like whoa.. i've replaced belts, tensioners, altenator, and idler pulley and I'm still clueless. I'm really hoping after this week of everyone else's mishaps that mine isnt rubbing like this to make that huge squeel.


----------



## rabbitmangti (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Yea it sounded like a slipping belt....Sounds like you just need a belt that is a bit smaller. Im sure your belt is slipping on the charger and when you get to 3k the charger is really loading up and your belt prolly starts to slip. Just get a belt that is a half inch smaller or so.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitmangti)*

I talked to John this morning. Just as I suspected it's looking like my fault







We'll see though, hopefully it is just a whacko compressor and there is some kind of factory error. Oh well, I want to get the thing fixed and have John put on the 22 psi pulley and never touch it again, lol. I really should have bought the proper tool to take off the pulley. Anyway, looks like I'll be limping around in my car for a while. My car is going to seem retarded fast after putting the charger back on







Hopefully it will be a quick fix if anything. 







and a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for BBM as they help me out once again!


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_I talked to John this morning. Just as I suspected it's looking like my fault







We'll see though, hopefully it is just a whacko compressor and there is some kind of factory error. Oh well, I want to get the thing fixed and have John put on the 22 psi pulley and never touch it again, lol. I really should have bought the proper tool to take off the pulley. Anyway, looks like I'll be limping around in my car for a while. My car is going to seem retarded fast after putting the charger back on








Hopefully it will be a quick fix if anything. 







and a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for BBM as they help me out once again!

thats one thing i can say about this shop. They deal with sooo many people but they always remember who i am when i call in and are always as helpfull as possible. Dont come across that too often with larger shops like this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BBM


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2coupe2a_* »_
thats one thing i can say about this shop. They deal with sooo many people but they always remember who i am when i call in and are always as helpfull as possible. Dont come across that too often with larger shops like this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BBM

Well sad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BBM


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

WHAT do you mean by "it's looking like my fault " what did you do rong ?


_Modified by memoryred gti at 3:55 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_WHAT do you mean by "it's looking like my fault " what di you do rong ?

I used an impact to remove the old pulley, which John said was a big no-no. I guess it's in the paper work I recieved with the charger but.. who reads that?








The impact probably threw the screws off their VERY precise timing and eventually collided together. Let's hope that is the only thing that happened.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

OOOoooo that's BAD







BBM will take care of it no problem


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I have not been able to reply in some time, for what ever reason I am not able to contact anyone or at least not getting any emails in return, but my password was never being sent to me after I lost it, anyhow though, Zorba I am sad to see any lysholm looking like the way yours looks, and I am afraid that I may be hearing some odd noises out of mine now, but I could be just to worried and may be nothing at all. As some of you know I ran the stg 2 kit in a mklll for about 7 months blew my transmission and decided to build onto my mkll instead, about four months had gone by before I was able to crank the car back up, but I now have it running in my 86 gti and what a difference 250 lbs makes with this kit, I pretty much have everything for the 16v except FMIC and the 16v kit John supplies, but have the OBD1 block 1.8 16v and a ABA cross flow motor installed in a mkll just waiting for the 16v. I do want to get a LSD because I have already blown two transmissions. I will try to get pics ASAP.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Wait, you want to get one of these?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

yeah but I want to run mine with a working charger lol


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

ouch


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_yeah but I want to run mine with a working charger lol









Oh man.. that really hurt... my pocket, lol. 
Update, Just got off the horn with John. The charger must have been taking in bits of the air filter. It was pretty trashed. Got a new charger and filter on the way when they are in stock.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For John the Man!







for you, after work of course










_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 6:06 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

what kind of filter were you running?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I want to buy myself one of those new style filters that use no oil, but I do need to take a look at buying a new one like yesterday because the one I have now is to big for how my mkll bay sits. I miss having my filter tucked down into my wheel well.
just a side note,once I go 16v if your staying with the 8v then perhaps you would be interested in buying my TT race header for cheap, but I will not have my 16v up and running until closer to the end of Summer.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh also wantedto update my noise problem I was hearing, it is not the chargers internals it was the BBM badge on top of the charger that was rattling making it sound like the metal inside was not doing so well, bolted it down tight again and charger sound just like it should, one thing I did notice though is I don't have a screen in place of the oil line, so I will need to pick one up.
John any suggestions on what type of screen I should use? Or anyone using one know what type of screen it is? Thanks


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Get the screen that BBM has on their new kits, it's specifically designed to provide both optimum filtration and oiling. I would't risk anything else.
Oh and welcome back Jon, you were gone for a while.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I am going to have to call John, I have sent emails but I think there is something wrong with my computer which does not send my emails out or will not allow me to receive them.
Just so all knows, if you need a car part, I'm cleaning out my garage, everything most go and either goes free or for dirt cheap, I just ask that buyer pay shipping of course,so if you need anything let me know and I'll tell you if I have it, thanks again.
Parts from 96 GTI and 86 & 88 GTI


----------



## Alderstorm (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

...put me down for the serpentine belt setup....but you already knew that. Do you think shipping will be cheap to across the street??


----------



## tracerturbo2 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Alderstorm)*

I just got my supercharger back from BBM after a fatality. Come to find out the oil feed line picked up something and cloged the hole to feed the turbo. Gears were destroyed. I have inquired about a oil feed line filter. JOhn ,sean are a hugh help. Love the guys from BBM. One thing I can say They stand up for the parts and company. I have found a cool filter that you can change when you change your oil. Go's in line on the feed line and works well. BBM has one as well but not quite sure what kind. If you are going to run this kit on any car You should definatly invest in this. Hit BBM for the kit.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Alderstorm)*

ShippinG will be extra forr you, I'll be sure to place in all in a oversized box and ship it UPS.
Any word on the LSD for your car?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Haha, finally got the car running better. Apparently, running 47lb injectors NA at 8:1 isnt that sweet. I was running 11ms injector pulse width. I put the stock injectors in and have it up to 30ms. It runs a hell of a lot better now. Still has no balls but what can you expect out of it? I hope those Swedish elves make their next deliveries soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Did some spring cleaning of the garage and found a little something to work on..








Now I need to start saving again so I can buy the conversion kit, I have the head too ready to go.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Care and feeding of your screw compressor kit*

Recently a couple of our customers experienced supercharger failures that were not directly related to any defect of the compressor unit itself. These failures could have been avoided by simply reading and following the written guidelines that come with all of our supercharger kits. I would guess that at least a few of our customers do not read these guidelines or for that matter even the installation instructions. Typically our customers are usually not very happy when their compressors fail for whatever reason, nor am I. So, I have put this little piece of information together to share with all of you in the hopes that we can avoid any future issues. We are also going to print some of this information on a bright orange tag that will be attached to each compressor for when they initially ship out. 
Care and feeding of your BBM screw type supercharger kit.
BASIC MAINTENANCE GUIDE
-Change your engine oil and filter every three thousand miles. Use only good quality full synthetic oil and the proper weight for your climates temperature. Only run synthetic oil after the break in period.
-At the time of every oil change, remove and clean the oil feed jet fitting and filter on the top of the compressor. Look through it to be sure it is clean and free of any blockage. Check the condition of the oil feed and return lines, replace them if they show any damage or excessive wear.
-Replace your air filter if it is damaged, never run a damaged air filter, verify that it is sealing properly. Clean your air filter if it is the reusable type and check the seal. Use only the proper cleaning solutions and oils with reusable types of air filter elements.
-Do not use air impact guns on the main pulley drive bolt. Use anti seize and torque the pulley bolt to 45 foot pounds.
-Avoid prolonged high rpm driving in the red line, and or hitting / bouncing the rev limiter.
-Always warm up your engine before engaging in high rpm driving or applying boost loads.

If your air filter is not fastened securely down or if it is rubbing on anything, replace the filter and correct the issue immediately. 
Here is a recent example of what your air filter should not look like, this compressor died prematurely from particle ingestion.








If you have an older kit we now offer this to protect your air filter element. Give us a call if you would like to purchase the latest filter update or get a replacement filter element.








I'm not sure how this scenario went down, we have seen a few like this over the years. It really amazes me how the bolt ended up all the way into the middle of the screws







One that really stands out in my memory was the ingested rubber glove. I wonder what these guys were doing during their installation process.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

how much for that?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Care and feeding of your screw compressor kit (JBETZ)*

John I've tried to get in touch with you on many occasions and it's been a big failure. I want to BUY a filter or have you give me a suggestion on what to buy locally for my oil feed line.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Care and feeding of your screw compressor kit (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_John I've tried to get in touch with you on many occasions and it's been a big failure. I want to BUY a filter or have you give me a suggestion on what to buy locally for my oil feed line.

Jon-
I have not received a single message or email from you.
We invested in a new phone system several months ago and it works great. If you ask anyone at BBM for my voice mail you will get it and I will call you back.
Not sure where this disconnect is, my direct email is [email protected]
We have been using this filtered fitting for a few years now.
This filter is designed for the correct flow rate in conjunction with the oil spray nozzle.
You should buy our filtered feed line and fitting assembly if you do not already have it.
Call me and leave me a message or just call and order up the oil line assembly for your application. I will post the part numbers tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2coupe2a_* »_how much for that?

How much for.........what?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Care and feeding of your screw compressor kit (JBETZ)*

Hey, I think I've seen that filter somewhere







Note to everyone: INSPECT YOUR FILTERS







THOROUGHLY!!!!!
Anyway I can get a kryptonite encasing with that new filter?








So, when's the next shipment coming in? I really need boost in my life


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Care and feeding of your screw compressor kit (Zorba2.0)*

My old filter looked like that as well. Once I saw how bad it looked I spent the money and bought a brand new one... cheap insurance.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Care and feeding of your screw compressor kit (BMGFifty)*

BUM BUM BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Got the dreaded emissions letter today from my father. This is going to be interesting. Luckily the CEL is gone but i still have that starting issue which i just can't seem to figure out. Car needs a lil gas in order to start majority of the time.
On the note of Failed chargers. How bad is it to use dino versus synthetic. Cause i have the car on synthetic and she's running fine. I also need the oil filter line. Is there a screen within the line or is there a small filter or something. Is it something like this:








I am just wondering. Cause i guess with all these unfortunate failures i am going to make the change to synthetic next time around (5w-30 for summer correct??) and get the filter and clean out the little black housing on the charger correct. Cause i opened it up during my last change and looked around and saw nothing out of the ordinary and didn't know if this was what everybody was referring too. 
Now another question Seafoam. How do we feel about the Seafoam treatment for the intake and oil that so many others have been doing.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Care and feeding of your screw compressor kit*

Ok, I added the oil feed line, fitting, filter and sealing washer to the site.
The filter set up requires this line fitting and filter.
The old style uses a smaller fitting on the feed hose and will not work with the filtered set up. Pics will also be up soon.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html
Oh, you do not want to run just any oil feed filter set up as the nozzle feed and filter flow rate are calculated.
If you need a new one, here is the air intake flex hose.
Part #226110562
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...tid=1
Here is the protected air filter with shield kit if you need it.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html











_Modified by JBETZ at 9:57 AM 3-27-2007_


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Care and feeding of your screw compressor kit (JBETZ)*

Thanks John will be looking into buying this stuff asap. I will try to contact you on the email you provided, thanks again bud ttys


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

So has anyone else going to place a kit in a mk2?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

There have been quite a few BBM kits in Mk2's. I'm not to sure about cross-flows though. I know of one other but he is in PA. He's putting it in his golf. It's looking pretty good so far.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks,I just wanted all to see the progress of this swap, there is more to come and hope that I can post my own pics sooner or later, can't wait to get the pics up of my 16v swap hehehe, project in the works...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*








I need boost in my life again.... My car is slooooooooooow. I could build a clock in the amount of time it takes me to get onto the highway!


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I understand what you mean, after blowing my first transmission and having to drive my mk2 with a 1.8 it was like hell. everything could pass me up on the streets, but then the 2.0 and the charger had come back to life and I was back. Can't wait to be getting my stg 3 set up soon


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Ok so talk me out of this before i regret it or if my logic is mistaken. So i have made the final decision on my transmission setup. Ok so here it goes
020
Southbend TZ Series Clutch and Pressure Plate Cryo Treated
BBM 210mm 8.5lb Flywheel
Pelolok Shim Kit 
Peloquin Bolt Kit
So roughly 650ish to my door. Haven't really looked into a 02A swap. But way i c it is why swap in a trans that has more mileage then my current one then go through the time and hassle to put it in as well as upgrade the clutch and everything for the power i wish to make.
Gonna do everything in pieces. Gotta order certain stuff from certain places u know. Like i need certain things from BBM certain from TT.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

That looks like a good clutch setup, not too agressive. I have had varying luck with kevlar clutches, but I do like how they feel. Consider a standard weight flywheel if you do a bunch of city driving. It keep the revs up so you loose less between shifts.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with BMGfifty, Seems to be a good clutch set up, and with the flywheel well I have even thought about going back to a stock set up,and I really don't have to much city driving,itgets you to your rev limit fast though, so they are great if your trying to accelerate fast most of the time.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I thought I made a comment earlier but.. Is anyone planning on going to waterfest? I only saw one ABA kit and it was on a flat black mkIII in the exhibition area. I plan on being there this year. Anyone else?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

ive been to the last 2 waterfest(s) with my BBM... white mk3 4dr golf


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Question How many quarts of oil are you suppose to put in since the supercharger is on now. Cause i just check my level after about 2000 miles since my last oil change and i wasn't terribly low but close to the lower point on the dipstick. I put in 4 quarts for reference.
I should be making it out to Waterfest. Idk if my car will be in the exhibition area or not though depends on how much work i can get done to it by then. Hopefully i can have the interior done and some of the body work. Maybe rims and tires.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I usually fill with 4 and 3/4 quarts. The filters I use almost tkae a quart by themselves. Soon I'll be using 5-6 though. Schrick oilpan and cooler kit


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

So like 4.7 you could say something like the 1.8Ts. Then prolly like 5 with a Volvo Oil Cooler Kit.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

yeah, i use the 1.8t oil filters since they are huge but still fit.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

The most important thing is to not *run out or over-fill*








With the charger installed you do not need any additional oil over the stock capacity.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

im not sure if on there cd demo they change where the oil return should be, but i now run both my oil return line to the upper most part of the pan, cause every 8 months i was blowing my oil seals until i raised the return lines.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

and by anychance does anyone get over 15 psi with the 22 psi pulley on the 2.o aba


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (cifdig)*

you have the 22psi pulley and arent getting over 15? There's got to be a boost leak somewhere.. i hope?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

...Or he has a 16v head and only revs it to about 6500. I get 16-17psi with the 22psi pulley at redline with a slightly larger pulley.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

so I should see maybe 14 psi with an 8v head and 18 psi pulley?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

It depends on how high you rev it. I would say 14-16 would be your range, YBMV


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_The most important thing is to not *run out or over-fill*








With the charger installed you do not need any additional oil over the stock capacity.


Really John. Then Any Explanation as to why mine was low then. Car only has 75k on it so i don't see it chewing oil for no darn reason and nothings leaking either.
Pg 53 Owned


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_
Really John. Then Any Explanation as to why mine was low then. Car only has 75k on it so i don't see it chewing oil for no darn reason and nothings leaking either.
Pg 53 Owned









I have no idea?
The only extra oil the charger will take up is in the oil feed and return line, hardly enough to need any note-able compensation.
Just keep your oil filled to right at or just below the full mark on the dip stick.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Maybe you have a short dipstick? lol


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Hey i havent gotten on here in a long time, I'm the one from PA building the Lysholm Xflow swapped Mk2. Over the past few months a lot has been accomplished. This past weekend my friend and i just finished installing stage III, but unfortunately have yet to drive it because of software issues, but thanks to John at BBM it should be up and running very shortly. I have lots of pics thoughout the entire process, but i feel my nerve posting any till it is complete. I can't wait to cruise in this bad boy


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

^^ Thats the other chump I ws talking about, hehe


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

i have a 22 psi pulley and i cant get ova 15 psi,, no boost leaks, head gaskets great, i just cant get it. i just rebuilt the moter and before i rebuilt it it was running the same amount of boost.. but im still hitting 234hp and 248tq.. 


_Modified by cifdig at 6:06 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Maybe you have a short dipstick? lol

Welllll......uhhhhhhhhh.......atleast......idk. I would say my supercharger is working and urs isn't but that is mean and i wouldn't wish that upon somebody else. So u win this round but I will be back.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*

I wouldn't worry about the amount of boost the car is making, more "boost" really only means more restriction. A healthy engine will make less boost than one that is full of carbon and other stuff. The only time a bad engine will make less boost is when there is a boost leak or the rings are bad. 
22 psi is only seen on a 1.8l g60 with a more restrictive head, and race fuel is required at that level. 
I'm quite happy to run the same amount of flow with less boost.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I wouldn't say race fuel is required with that. My buddy got his lysholm kit way back in the day with the 22psi pulley on there. He drove it daily like that, with 93.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*

Holy AWIC Batman! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

That's badass. Who makes that intercooler or is that custom?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

thats a HUGE resevoir.. how big of an exchanger do you have for that guy?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

its pretty big im not to sure what size it is


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_its pretty big im not to sure what size it is

thats what she said...



_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 9:45 PM 4-11-2007_


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_
thats what she said...
_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 9:45 PM 4-11-2007_

What is it with u and the sexual innuendo lately lol


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

I too am doinbg a mk2 swap using the charger,well have already done this swap into my 86 GTi, please send me over some pics, would liek to see your set up. I must say though if you were used to this kit in a mk3 you will be supprised what a few hundred pounds makes in performance. I am working on getting some cash together for stg 3,have you ran the pipes yet???


----------



## 97gti (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I have a few questons and I guess this is the place I need to ask, sorry if they have been answered already, here it goes
Right now I am rocking my wife's 2.0 ABA with a t3 turbo in it, stand alone crap, I have a parts car i am getting a new wiring harness out of to re-do the hacked up harnesses. I just bought a C2 chip for the turbo, 3 inch maf housing, a head spacer also from C2 and 42lb injectors. I am also going to be getting a ABA motor from a freind with much lower miles. I have been wanting to do the bbm charger since it came out and was introduced, but the turbo has been in the car since then. 
I guess the quesitons are, can i still use the maf housing and injectors along with the spacer? i know the chip is going to be useless if i do go this route obviously. Will it help using the head spacer or should i just double up the stock ones? and will using a lightened flywheel help at all? I was planing on sending the spare OBD1 head on the OBD2 block sending the head out to get a P&P and a 5 angle valve job, and lightening the stock flywheel. The car has a ACT clutch kit in it currently. What fuel pumps are being run also. I am sure i will have more questons soon when i start looking more into it. 
Sorry for the questions, just doing some decision making and debating on what to go with now weather its ditch the turbo in favor of the charger or keep the turbo since i pretty much have everything i will need for it. 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Jon, We ran all the intercooler piping with virtually no issues. Mounting the intercooler and tweaking the rad support were the most radical mods for fitment.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Keep the spacer, keep the injectors, keep the 3 inch maf.
I have been running a lightened flywheel and may go back to a stock one. BMG, I think runs the stock one. I still run the stock fuel pump and it hasnt been an issue at all.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

236.5 Miles / 8.549 Gallons to fill the tank= 27.66MPG. I am happy with current gas prices. Basically logged a trip Saturday night from Central CT to the closest White Castle







and thats what i have to show of it. Speed was between 70-80 the whole way and tangoed with two cars as well really quick.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well this is a little off my original post, but any of you guys interested in buying my stg 2 BFI mounts? They worked great but now that I am running a mk2 I no longer need them. just let me know thanks


----------



## rabbitmangti (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Thought everyone might find this intersting...A project I did for school.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (rabbitmangti)*

niceeee. what type of engineer and waht class is that for?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (rabbitmangti)*

That looks good. The rotors aren't quite right, but it's 100's of times better than I could do so I won't hold it against you.


----------



## rabbitmangti (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Its in a Pro-E class....yea those are the first version of the screws I did. My teacher and I worked many classes on a better way to make them and finally figured it out. The next set will look much better.


----------



## ELS (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: (rabbitmangti)*

For those installing this kit in a MK2 how did you connect the t-body cable to the gas pedal? Here's my problem:


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

thats pretty cool, I would not mind haveing that skill


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (ELS)*

Well when I did mine I went all out, I used everything off my mk3 including pedal assembly,brake booster,brake lines, dash,front spindles,ect. this is a lot of work though,I'm pretty sure you can take the gas pedal off a mk3 and attach it to a mk2 assemble, I want to say thee are two clips that hold it in place on both, I will look at them both tomorrow or some time and get back with you unless vdubII can tell you a different way, either way welcome to the mk2 ABA twin screw club.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

cant remember how i did mine but i remember it wasnt hard


----------



## ELS (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

Thanks for the input guys, If there are anymore suggestions/solutions I'm all ears.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

ill check mine out today and snap some pics for ya


----------



## ELS (Nov 24, 2001)

TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I hope you figure it all out, my problem I have with the mk3 pedal assembly is the clutch cable, I wish I were able to put the manual cable on it, but it's not equiped for one, I will have to fab something up that is sure proof of not breaking under load.


----------



## ELS (Nov 24, 2001)

I'll probably get the mk3 assembly unless I have a stroke of genius this afternoon.

Oh I forgot......page 54 ownage.


_Modified by ELS at 7:09 AM 4-28-2007_


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (ELS)*

Well just a heads up, if you go with the mk3 assembly your going to have to change out the brake booster too, the brake pedal has a snap ball on the mk3 and the mk2 only has a clip, and if you have a ABS booster then you will need to change out your rear brake lines too, so get a non ABS booster and you should be fine with the fittings, best of luck to you, I'm sure there is a nother way, have you tried to ask some of the guys in the swap forum? I did my swap blind, I like the challenge though.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh well thougth I would share my distress with you guys, I was going down I 5 the other day and my whole rim and tire came off the car doing 65 mph ruined the rotor and came about an inch from destroying my dual picton caliper, then to top it all off two days later I closed my hatch and my rear glass shattered, it's been a bad month for the old GTi. So now it has more minor scaring, one day I will get it restored, I had to replace the complete spindle and rotor, I had a spare spindle and rotor cost me 120.00 and about 2 hours to replace, oh and the tow which set me back 250.00 bucks. Has anyone ever drilled through thier rear hatch glass? I have the CL glass now, but my car is a GTi so it had the spoilor and would liek to place it back on, I was just afraid to drill into the glass becaus I only had one extra hatch.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

damn, sorry to hear about your luck,


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

on my aba swap, when i installed the mk4 intake manifold, i used a barrel nut to attach mk2 end that goes in the pedal to an aeg throttle cable. barrel nuts are used in r/c planes to attach cables to each other.


----------



## ELS (Nov 24, 2001)

Jonvwluver78 - thanks for the heads up and sorry to hear about your recent misfortune
djpj06 - I did a google search on barrel nuts and I see how that will fix the problem. Thanks


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_Has anyone ever drilled through thier rear hatch glass? I have the CL glass now, but my car is a GTi so it had the spoilor and would liek to place it back on, I was just afraid to drill into the glass becaus I only had one extra hatch.

Jon, that CL glass is kind of sought after around here. I'm sure someone who does not want to run a spoiler would just swap their glass with yours. I would if I were closer.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Well I like having the car looking the way it did when it was bought, so will have to see. Well fellas until ext time.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Finally got my tach wired up. The bentley helped quite a bit, but first I had to figure out how to read it, lol. I'm getting my transmission back from Schimmel next week so I'll be getting traction as soon as it goes in.








With the rise in gas prices, 3.45 for premium, it hasn't discouraged me from driving hard. A friend of mine has done a lot of research on E85 and started using it in his A4 with a gt28rs and 034. So far he is running good and actually idles better. It's like running 106-110 octane but at 2.64 a gallon, its a sure choice. After he goes through a few more tanks, I may do the same.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

e85 is nice, but your gas mileage is quite a bit lower. It doesn't have the energy content that gasoline has. But then again 110 octane


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_*e85* is nice, but your gas mileage is quite a bit lower. It doesn't have the energy content that gasoline has. But then again 110 octane









ethanol??


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

85% Ethanol.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_85% Ethanol. 

and 15%? Gasoline?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

This may have been covered earlier, but anyone running this set up on an aba in a rabbit?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_e85 is nice, but your gas mileage is quite a bit lower. It doesn't have the energy content that gasoline has. But then again 110 octane









Yeah thats what we've been looking into. If it costs 80 cents less then premium but is 110 octane, a little bit less mpg is alright







. He had to run 10% more fuel to get the same A/F ratio's. I''m going to wait till he runs a full tank tank through. We'll see next week. It's only corrosive if water gets in the system. But if you get warer in your fuel you're f'd anyway.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_This may have been covered earlier, but anyone running this set up on an aba in a rabbit?


Yes, and pictures are posted somewhere in this thread.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_
Yeah thats what we've been looking into. If it costs 80 cents less then premium but is 110 octane, a little bit less mpg is alright







. He had to run 10% more fuel to get the same A/F ratio's. I''m going to wait till he runs a full tank tank through. We'll see next week. It's only corrosive if water gets in the system. But if you get warer in your fuel you're f'd anyway.

how in the hell are you gonna get water in your fuel in the first place


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

Condensation, it's actually such a big problem on boats that they nearly all have a fuel/water seperator. I know that my dads boat has 2 freaking huge ones and our old 27hp sailboat had one as well. We have removed 1/2 cup after only a few hours of running. Well that or someone pissed in your tank.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I've put around 350 miles on my charger so far. I just got my exhaust finished yesterday. After some minor tuning and other mechanical adjustments this car is running like a dream!. Although im still struggling to get the stage III software the two chips i've recieved so far will not work. So currently im running the stg2 chip. The car runs rich but still makes impressive power. The best part is i havent even had a chance to go past 4,500 rpms... i can only imagine








Since my break in period is nearly finished, what Full Synthetic oil should i run? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Did you try bending the pins out on the stage 3 chip? Sometimes they don't seat properly. 
I run amsoil when I go synthetic. It's a bit more expensive, but supposedly worth it.


----------



## a2coupe2a_ (Apr 24, 2006)

can somebody explain why the intake side of the charger curves up like this on the digi kits? its really making it a pain in the ass to fit my coolant lines because of it... Also its going to put my filter right next to my washer bottle


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (a2coupe2a_)*

Passed CT Emmisions yesturday with Stg 1 and rolled over to 77k. I thought it was interesting idk about you guys.


----------



## mk42point0 (Oct 21, 2006)

is there any way i could put this kit on a MK4


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (mk42point0)*

thats a negative.


----------



## mk42point0 (Oct 21, 2006)

has any one used that tuner package BBM sales on thre sight for the MK4 does it work what exactly do u need to make it work


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (mk42point0)*

I'm pretty sure that that package is just the items you would need to run this tye of set up, but you would have to fab up your on brackets and ect. if your not goingto use it on a ABA block.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (mk42point0)*

your alternator sits to high to work in the mk4. maybe if you put an ABA engine in it. Its a much better engine anyway, but would be pretty illegal.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Why do you say it's illegal? I would motor swap it, and place a 16v on it, would be one of a kind mk4
ZORBA...........so what's the word on the E85?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Yo, Jonny
This is what I get when I reply to your emails








This message was created automatically by mail delivery software. A message that you sent has not yet been delivered to one or more of its recipients after more than 48 hours on the queue on host.bahnbrenner.com.
The message identifier is: 1HndZP-0001vy-8s
The subject of the message is: RE: Johnny
The date of the message is: Mon, 14 May 2007 09:38:50 -0700
The address to which the message has not yet been delivered is:
[email protected]
Delay reason: SMTP error from remote mail server after end of data:
host mailin-01.mx.aol.com [64.12.137.249]: 421-:
(DNS:NR) http://postmaster.info.aol.com....html
421 SERVICE NOT AVAILABLE
No action is required on your part. Delivery attempts will continue for some time, and this warning may be repeated at intervals if the message remains undelivered. Eventually the mail delivery software will give up, and when that happens, the message will be returned to you.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_I've put around 350 miles on my charger so far. I just got my exhaust finished yesterday. After some minor tuning and other mechanical adjustments this car is running like a dream!. Although im still struggling to get the stage III software the two chips i've recieved so far will not work. So currently im running the stg2 chip. The car runs rich but still makes impressive power. The best part is i havent even had a chance to go past 4,500 rpms... i can only imagine








Since my break in period is nearly finished, what Full Synthetic oil should i run? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Your Imagineination is....500 more rpm's of power.......Unless you have a cam other than a stock cam.......that's what you will have....it's not that hard to imagine........and if you have the cash....and don't be cheep here...royal purple-Red Line...or if you must be frugal...Synpower-mobile 1......and a real VW filter..Mann-Mahle.....etc.
Enjoy your new found power


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

I rev mine to over 7k and bounce the limiter nearly daily


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I wonder why this is going on, I sent you another emai lto both addresess. talk with you soon, thanks for getting in touch with me on here.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I rev mine to over 7k and bounce the limiter nearly daily









I try not to, but I too rev to over 7k daily.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I can't rev that high it bogs down right before 7k and I try not to make that happen to often myself, because I just can't do another transmission swap right now lol.
I need more power........ my car feels slow to me at times, but picks up speed pretty nicely, I played a little side by side action with a Toyota Celica GTS and gladly say I walked on him which was nice, even though they only have 180 bhp stock and weigh only 2400lbs, I had one pull on me one time when I ran this kit in my mk3 and he slowly walked me, but talked with him and he was NA but had some engine mods done, plus they are 16v.
I want to try to get my mk2 down to about 2k lbs, I need to have it weighed and know where to start shreding away, I know the rims I have will have to be the first thing I look at replacing. and now a wheel bearing that I hope is making a slight rubbing sound.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I rev mine to over 7k and bounce the limiter nearly daily









Wish i had the right software from you ppl, then my car would actually run better up to 7k


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_
Wish i had the right software from you ppl, then my car would actually run better up to 7k









Yes, we can certainly do this.
My direct email is [email protected] or you can call me.
Thanks again and have a great weekend


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Nice... 
Now can you do anything about the wait time for a new charger?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_Nice... 
Now can you do anything about the wait time for a new charger?

















I wish we could, we are waiting patiently.
We have a few on the next shipment that are still available.
If any of you are looking to get this kit any time soon I would highly suggest putting in your order right away. The following shipment will also be a very long wait.
Thanks again


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

If your thinking about ordering a charger do it, they are a blast, I love my set up. takes the weak and I mean and all know how weak the 2.0 is and makes it worth getting into every day. Now where did I place my wallet,I need more boost lol, I've alrady thoght about taken the car and striping it completly and making it one of the lightest mk2 cars arouond lol.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I ordered my kit over a month ago... I cant wait to put it in, but Im still waiting. I really wanted to have it in for the cult classic, but It looks like that aint happening... Oh well... no choice but to keep waiting.








edit: and its going in my rabbit..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif should be fun..


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Well just think the longer you wait the more you will remind yourself how much it was worth it.
Well so far I have all my interrior out of the car, I am going to be going down to the metal supplier and getting prices on sheets of aluminum for when I tub the car out.
I will be running wheel wise 15'' TSW's until I cna afford to get some Forged rims that weigh in at 10lbs each unlike the Konig rims I have now that are 17's and weigh almost 30lbs each, 17's on mk2's in my opinion don't look to good.
I've done some other weight reduction as well so hope I can get this car to at least 2k lbs, after I get my truck I will take out the windows and replace with some of the good stuff








I also have some seats I am going ot be putting inot the car as well that are not much lighter than the stock seats but are by at least say 10 lbs x2.
And with all this I am doing soon, I will also be over the 200 WHP level, which means light weight car with high output power equals a big







on my face.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

My gti is 2,100 lbs with full interior jon, weighed it a few weeks ago, 
p.s. with a full tank of gas


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Cool, I know I am lighter than the mk3, but I am not sure how much lighter, I think I weighed my mk3 in at alittle over 2600 lbs so I figured the mk2 is about 250-300 lbs lighter. I will be going to drop off some scrap metal at the yard and I will have my car weighed at that time. I'm really curious to how much it weighs in at. I would liek to take dry ice to the floor boards of the car to get all the sound deadener off, but that is not going to be able to happen before I get it tubbed out, plus it may be a good idea to keep some of that luxury stuff







I'll let you know what I weigh in at, I know the G60 brake set up I have and the mk3 dash swap add a little weight, but thee is that luxury thing again lol until next time.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

ok so I got the car weighed today, it weighed in with me out of the car and completely gutted except head liner smaller rear seat, and drivers seat and came out at 2,181 lbs, So i'm thinking if I subtract the weight of the heavey rims say 10 lbs each thats 40 lbs which would be 2,141LBs and I will then need to add on the weight for a FMIC So really I need to find a way to drop an easy 200 lbs more,carbo fiber may have to be in the near future.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Wow this tread is still up...
That's cool! BBM charger rules!
From my knowledge and if i remember correctly a mk2 weight stock around 1900 lbs (867K)
A mk3 its 2352 lbs (1067 k). I used to own both, well i owned all of them mk1, mk2, mk3, mk4...
Rims on an mk3 can make a diff and my setup 2.0 mk3 BBM and Konig Heliums was awesome.
have fun!
i just think about a BBM 2.0l on a mk2 and it would be awesome.
And guess what, im still thinking sometimes of putting a BBM charger in my mk4 instead of a a BT setup hehehe 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

Hey have not seen you post in awhile, well as I mentioned the car weighed in at almost 2,200 Lbs and that is with out any door cards pass seat nor 60% back seat, added weight to the car is the 2.0 charger,G60 brakes and some of the heaviest rims I think I have ever owned almost 30 Lb rims by them selves 17''







After I get the car tubbed out and the rims back to a 15'' rim along with changing out my front seats, I will then re weigh again, if still above the 2k mark I will then go to the windows replacing them with the good stuff







Well post ya later lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Jon im confused, My 85 gti, with 11.3" brakes, full interior, FMIC, spare tire, and a tool box, is still only 2,210 lbs, do you thinking have a mk3 dash makes difference for you?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

I'm not sure bud,I just went by what the guy who weighed it at the metal yard had told me, I have G60 brakes 11:1 rotors and dual piston calipers, the swap,mk3 dash, which is a bit hevier than the mk2 dash, but I had my interrior stripped out,I know just in rims and tires alone weigh 120+ Lbs








I have decided to keep the front interrior and just tub out the back portion of the car, I had made some floor pans and did not really care for how it looked. When I am done with all this I will have the car weighed again, I have some Fk racing seats but they are so much heavier than the stock seats so not really sure if I will be using them.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

The dual piston brakes weigh a ton, even more than the 11.3"'s, if you can splurge a little get the wilwood's from momentum, you can even find the wilwood dynalite calipers used on ebay and reuse your G60 discs to save a little. http://www.momentummotorparts....g.asp
they weigh less than half of one dual piston girling 60.
Also get a deka/braille battery the 11.5 lb one should be fine, I have one on my low compression 2.0 turbo and am getting a 15 lb'er for my high compression VR6. this will save you 10-15 pounds at least but up to 35 lbs less than an optima. Momentum has them but if you can make your own hold down I would get one from here: http://www.bigcrank.com/bigcrank_batteries.php


_Modified by all-starr-me at 1:03 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

lightweights. My car weighed in at 3050ish lbs. 
Test drove a MKIII with my cousin couple weeks ago. Even being almost stock (chip/intake) it didnt' seem THAT much slower than my car








At least I have that cool whine from under the hood


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Well as all those options you have gave sound great, I just don't see me spending a couple hundred more dollars to shave off no more than 30 lbs, hell I could do that myself, which would help my health and the weight of the car haha. I'm thinking once I get thse 15'' rims and tires on I will let a lot of that weight go, I've taken out more of the sound deadner as well since then, plus now all the padding and lead filled sheets our out of the car, total weight of all that stuff has to be close to 30 lbs. I'll be weighing it again soon but this time I will be doing it with both front seats in the car, nothing in the back at all including rear cards and will get back to you. also has anyone did a battery to the rear of the car? I am thinking of just making a junction box and running wiress from that so I do not have to cut into the main harness, any ideas perhaps? ok until next time keep on dubbing


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*









World record on codes ! Anybody know aout the throttle actuator one? stage 2 kit on an OBD2 Golf- Any help greatly appreciated !
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.2-UD
Control Module Part Number: 037 906 259 
Component and/or Version: HASD/BBM 3002 HS V08
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
11 Faults Found:
17988 - Throttle Actuator (Bank 1): Malfunction
P1580 - 35-00 - -
00577 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 1
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00578 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 2
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00579 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 3
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00580 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 4
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected
P0303 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected
P0303 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
P0304 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16515 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Signal too Low
P0131 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (4Racing)*

Wow, never seen that many codes, at least your able to read your codes, I am having issues with my port, and I only have 14 days to figure it out, or I will not be able to do anything else to the car when I wanted to do so. Hope you can figure that one out bud.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: New Install*

Just installed my charger this weekend. To my surprise, it started right up and no codes. The installation was much more involved than I expected. The oil pan was a pain to get off and I struggled with some post install leaks but things are looking good now. I'm still having trouble getting my dipstick tube moved so I can check the oil. 
Question for other owners...how long does it take for the car to adapt to everything? I still get a little hesitation when I first crack the throttle open and when it is cold, it tries to die when I come to a stop. During a half throttle pull yesterday, it did buck once but hasn't repeated that.
But like I said, no codes so far so that is a plus


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: New Install (KCMTNBIKER)*

It should be all settled in about 3-4 days, depending on how much you drive it.
Ran a 13.6 1/4 mile ET on Saturday, full street trim at stage 3 with the stereo system in the trunk.
Pretty sure I had one of the fastest full street trim cars on the track.
The only engine code that I now show repeatedly is maximum speed exceeded, engine warranty void


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: New Install (JBETZ)*

What was the trap speed John?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: New Install (JBETZ)*

Well I would liek to think with my car being as light as it is I should get a better time than that then, well thats after of course I beef up the tranny with a LSD, Hope I can get this OBD Port figured out. Goingto be looking into that a bit more today, but pulled the fuse box off and everything seems to be just fine, so


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: New Install (JBETZ)*

I'll give it a couple days of driving and monitor its progress. My wife drives it occasionally so I need to make sure it isn't stalling at stop lights. 
Also, my kit was missing the AC Line stand-off bolt. Can I fabricate something that will work or should I order the part? Right now, I have the line zip-tied out of the way.
I've still got some confusion about the line that runs to the charcoal canister. Should I have that hooked up to the charger or not at this point?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: New Install (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_What was the trap speed John?

99.X MPH
It was pretty hot, pretty sure I could pull 13.5 or better on a cooler day and break the 100 MPH trap.
If I pulled the seats and the woofer box with amps it might shave it to just under a mid 13
I am very happy with this ET for a full street trim car running a half tank of gas and full stereo system.
We also drove the car 2.5 hrs. each way to the track


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: New Install (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_I'll give it a couple days of driving and monitor its progress. My wife drives it occasionally so I need to make sure it isn't stalling at stop lights. 
Also, my kit was missing the AC Line stand-off bolt. Can I fabricate something that will work or should I order the part? Right now, I have the line zip-tied out of the way.
I've still got some confusion about the line that runs to the charcoal canister. Should I have that hooked up to the charger or not at this point?

Is this a new kit from us or a used kit that you purchased?
You can email me direct at [email protected] or just call me.
Thanks again


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: New Install (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Is this a new kit from us or a used kit that you purchased?
You can email me direct at [email protected] or just call me.
Thanks again

Used and email sent. Thanks


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am so confused,I've looked at the harness over and over and tested the OBD Port at different auto stores, gives me the same reading, and to add to the frustration now my car is acting funny, So I really hope nothing funny is going on because I can't read it as of now. Back to the boards tomorrow


----------



## drunk hobo (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: New Install (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Ran a 13.6 1/4 mile ET on Saturday, full street trim at stage 3 with the stereo system in the trunk.
Pretty sure I had one of the fastest full street trim cars on the track.


Not too shabby of a time, but it looked like you were on slicks to me...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: New Install (drunk hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunk hobo* »_
Not too shabby of a time, but it looked like you were on slicks to me...

Yep, this was on some slicks.
I did baby the launch a bit in order to keep the car in tact for the drive home.
With this mid 13 the car should be able to still scratch a high 13 on dot tires. Still very quick for a full trim FWD street car.
I raced my buddies 1.8T 300 WHP Scirocco and we were dead even.
His car is around 400-500 lbs. lighter.
The SC power under the curve is a turbo killer.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: New Install (JBETZ)*

With all this talk about times do we have a break down per stg. Or a rough estimate at that. Stg 1 is often compared to a VR but for some reason i refuse to believe that. Stock MK3 Vr is suppose to be high 14 to low 15 sec. 
I really got to get that Clutch setup cause i am definitely slipping and bad.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone an expert on the ABA harness?? I've looked in the Bently and it tells me something completely different than what I see in front of me,still have no OBD port working, I'm going to be replacing all my vacum hoses soon too, because my car is running like poop, and my boost gauge is only hitting 8 psi when it should be more around the 11 Psi mark, and how soon to be fixed, and soon to be a 16v hehehehe


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: New Install (Aali1011)*

Well i'm not to sure about Stg l because I went str8 into stg ll but with stg ll I know I would pull on a VR not super pull but enough to know my car was faster, and not to bad being a 2.0 8v in the same generation car, but now that I am in a mkll with the same set up, I am lighter and it is very noticable even with my car running like poop, I pull very well on VR's


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

anybody have any info on where to get a replacment belt? i lost my serp belt the other day and now i can locate one at any parts store. i got the part number from BBM but no one seems to be able to cross refferance it. i know i could just order one from bbm but that will take a week.....and i dont have a week.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Napa will have the belt you need, also here is a pic for you guys of the soon to be motor going into my mkll with the charger on it, should have it all complete by the end of this Summer, I still need to shave the cold rail and crank pulley, but I am running a 16v oil pump and IM shaft, so all in all I have about another 400.00 to go in just the motor parts and then I will need to buy the FMIC from John at BBM and then install it all, Also with my OBD port situation I went tothe salvage yard and picked up the complete OBD portion of the harness, I will be replacing that this weekend, so hope that it's something simple. well here is that picture. I can't wait.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh did I mention that this is a OBD1 block and yes I know I still need to clean it up a bit lol, post ya later


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v Coupe* »_anybody have any info on where to get a replacment belt? i lost my serp belt the other day and now i can locate one at any parts store. i got the part number from BBM but no one seems to be able to cross refferance it. i know i could just order one from bbm but that will take a week.....and i dont have a week.

How is it that no one at the parts store can cross reference it? I went to the local parts store and gave them a length and they had no trouble finding the belt. All of them are labeled as 6pk #### on them anyway.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Hey John, what A/R did you tune to at WOT for the stage three chip? When I was on the dyno I made more power in the 14 range than I did in the mid-13's. Did you guys see the same thing? And about how much timing does your chip peak out at?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I think the afr's are at high 13's. I wouldn't go too much leaner than that due to the increased risk of detonation. It's good to have a small buffer and all. I don't remember the timing. 
John, do you remember?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I want to say 13.7 to 14.2 but not positive, Also Andy if you have some free time I want to talk with you about the 16v, you being the first one to do this with this set up I feel the need to do more research about it with you. I should be getting most of all I need very soon.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Sure thing Jon, just give me a call this weekend.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: New Install (KCMTNBIKER)*

I've got two new codes after my install. Anyone have any ideas where I should start? After reading through several pages of this thread, looks like some of you have solved this with new software. 
P1127
P0103
Car still stalls regularly until fully warmed up. Seems to run fine though once it gets to full operating temperature.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: New Install (KCMTNBIKER)*

My computer that has my VAG software installed is on the fritz but I believe these codes are running too rich and MAF level too high or something like that. 
Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: New Install (KCMTNBIKER)*

Sounds like the old software.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: New Install (BMGFifty)*

Hey does anyone have a problem with your rpms staying high when you're trying to stop and the a/c is on? It's weird but every once in a while when the a/c is on and I either press the clutch in while slowing down or just put the car in neutral, the rpms will go up and stay at around 2-2.5k until I have been completely stopped for a couple seconds. Kind of like the software is trying to overcompensate for the gas needed to run the a/c pulley.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

Has anyone had any stalling problems when installing the mk4 manifold and FMIC with the stage II setup? Do i need to be running the stage III software in order to stop the stalling? I know the software adjusts the Air/Fuel ratio and all...but does is it needed to prevent the stalling? I have my stage III software and pulley on the way...but i have to figure out this stupid stallling problem...anyones help or input would be greatly apprecaited.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: New Install (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Sounds like the old software. 

Wasn't there a temporary fix for the old software something like plugging a vacuum hose or something? I've got to get this thing running right as it is my daily driver. How do I go about getting an update to the software?
Here's the thread I am referring too. Should I do this? Currently, I have my charcoal canister hooked up per the instructions:

_Quote »_If any of you are having intermittent funky running issues please read this.
Please disconnect the coal canister breather tube that connects to the intake plate on the charger and then plug the brass fitting off with a vac plug. We have found that this can cause an issue with the evap system and make some cars run a little funky.
Several cars are now running perfectly that were running funky from this very simple little fix. 


RB


_Modified by KCMTNBIKER at 5:13 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: New Install (KCMTNBIKER)*

That was due to leaky evap systems or a bad gas cap. The old software had a few issues that were completly eliminated with the update. You should call BBM and see if they will send you the update.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: New Install (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_That was due to leaky evap systems or a bad gas cap. The old software had a few issues that were completly eliminated with the update. You should call BBM and see if they will send you the update.

I'll call them first thing tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## BustedFoxWaGeN (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

my supercharger that i put on the harlequin this weekend locked up







gotta call them to get a new one.... i guess thats what i get for buying a used one


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*

when I first put one on my car (used), it sucked a bolt into the charger that was wedged in the air filter. I ended up having to get a new one.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_my supercharger that i put on the harlequin this weekend locked up







gotta call them to get a new one.... i guess thats what i get for buying a used one

I talked to you on the phone today.
It sounds like this could be another one lost due to a trashed air filter element.
At any cause it is always sad to hear about a failure.
If any of you guys have your filter flopping around or if it looks like it has any damage.
I would highly suggest getting this set up and or replacing your filter element.
When wire mesh filters kick around in the engine bay they can shed little pieces of wire, filter material or junk.
This has been in our standard kit for several years now.
I also recommend that you mount this set up with the included bracket.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html


----------



## BustedFoxWaGeN (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

it wasn't from trash in the filter we guess the po ran it low on oil a few times and the bearing went bad, its real hard to spin by hand and you hear the grinding noise
p.s.
i have yellow top injectors? and still have old filter, my mechanic doubts from filter cause of the noise its making, but ill hollar at a new one like that after i get mine fixed or a new one


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_it wasn't from trash in the filter we guess the po ran it low on oil a few times and the bearing went bad, its real hard to spin by hand and you hear the grinding noise
p.s.
i have yellow top injectors? and still have old filter, my mechanic doubts from filter cause of the noise its making, but ill hollar at a new one like that after i get mine fixed or a new one

Well if it is just the bearings then we can rebuild it for you.
Send it in and we will go from there.
Thanks again


----------



## BustedFoxWaGeN (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Well if it is just the bearings then we can rebuild it for you.
Send it in and we will go from there.
Thanks again










it'll be on its way once we yank it off and a pic for everyone


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*

This is exactly what I'm talking about.
That filter is not only haggard over it is hitting the battery http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
When the wire on these mesh filters rubs on things or gets crushed it breaks down and can get ingested into the charger.
I'm telling you this exact set up is a recipe for disaster!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hey John, do you have any kits avaible now? Im still working on my motor, its not done yet. Im putting a obd1 aba in my MK2, anything special I need? I dont have the ecu or harness yet, but that shouldnt be a problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_it wasn't from trash in the filter we guess the po ran it low on oil a few times and the bearing went bad, its real hard to spin by hand and you hear the grinding noise


This sparked my interest, when the blower is brand new, can you hand turn the pulley really easily or is there a decent amount of resistance?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

On mine it was tight when new. It would require some effort. Now, after 30k miles it has some spin to it.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BiH)*

You'll love it in your mk2, The weight difference is awesome with this set up.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
If any of you guys have your filter flopping around or if it looks like it has any damage.
I would highly suggest getting this set up and or replacing your filter element.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html


This kit is great. Not only does it protect the filter, it gets it out of the engine bay so your not sucking in hot air. It tucks real nice into the fender well in the little space just above the front side marker light. Very nice setup. My only complaint is you can't see the shiney filter guard once it's installed










_Modified by KCMTNBIKER at 9:41 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_

This sparked my interest, when the blower is brand new, can you hand turn the pulley really easily or is there a decent amount of resistance? 

Yes, they are fairly tight when brand new.
When they are broken in they still have pretty good resistance when turning by hand.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_Hey John, do you have any kits avaible now? Im still working on my motor, its not done yet. Im putting a obd1 aba in my MK2, anything special I need? I dont have the ecu or harness yet, but that shouldnt be a problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, I have maybe two or three on this next shipment.
It should be here in 1-1.5 weeks.
The next batch is 4-5 weeks out.
Go with the OBD II system
Thanks again


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yes, they are fairly tight when brand new.
When they are broken in they still have pretty good resistance when turning by hand. 


oh ok, well poo. John any chance of me still getting a replacement unit?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: New Install (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_Hey does anyone have a problem with your rpms staying high when you're trying to stop and the a/c is on? It's weird but every once in a while when the a/c is on and I either press the clutch in while slowing down or just put the car in neutral, the rpms will go up and stay at around 2-2.5k until I have been completely stopped for a couple seconds. Kind of like the software is trying to overcompensate for the gas needed to run the a/c pulley.

I have these exact same symptoms. But it will also occur without a/c on.
I have a small evap leak somewhere (neither I nor my shop can find it, so I am waiting untill it gets worse).
I am guessing that this is the cause of my problem and most likely yours also.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: New Install (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
I have these exact same symptoms. But it will also occur without a/c on.
I have a small evap leak somewhere (neither I nor my shop can find it, so I am waiting untill it gets worse).
I am guessing that this is the cause of my problem and most likely yours also.

Yes, my car also does this at times.
There is some programming to keep the idle up and under control with the extra drag of the supercharger.
I would call this normal behavior for this kit.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0judith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0judith* »_
oh ok, well poo. John any chance of me still getting a replacement unit?

Yes, there is one unit left on the next shipment.
1-1.5 weeks out
Next shipment is 4-6 weeks ???


----------



## BustedFoxWaGeN (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

didn'y hit the battery, i put a smaller one in sop it wouldn't it was just busted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yes, I have maybe two or three on this next shipment.
It should be here in 1-1.5 weeks.
The next batch is 4-5 weeks out.
Go with the OBD II system
Thanks again









OBDII system? I got the OBDI long block already, no way turning back. Its got forged pistons installed and short block has been rebuilt. head is stock for now.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BiH)*

Well keep the block for sure, just use OBDll ECU and head.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

use the obd 1 head if you got it


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_Well keep the block for sure, just use OBDll ECU and head.

ohh ECU, ok thats fine. I got the head, its obd1 and I should be sending it out for P&P and maybe OS valves. so OBD2 ECU will work, that I didnt know. what about harness, use the one from OBD2 engine I assume? 
Now when I do go and order the kit, which one do I order then, OBD1 or OBD2 kit? Im gonna have a freak engine under the hood!


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BiH)*

Well the OBD1 heads have better springs and ect. and with some harnesses I have found are slightly different. I went to replace my OBD Port Harness and found that the harnesses are different and came off the same year, except one was jetta and mine came off a GTi, I would order the OBDll kit, the management is a bit better from my understanding.
I sure wish I new what was going on with my car,it's nothing to do with the charger but I am having other issues at the moment, and still no OBD port that works?? I have no idea what it could be wither I pulled my dash off looked at all the wiring and everything seems to be perfect. Guess i'll find out sooner or later, probably later though, but I'm a litle stuck and can't place the 16v together to go into the car until I can hook it up to a VAG COM


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Cog setup discuss. I just met with a fellow dubber from Mass who had a VF supercharger on his Corrado using a cog setup(VR of course thought it was a Lysholm at first got all giddy). Claimed to be the only known one in the world. quite frankly i have never heard of it and it seems interesting if what he says is true. Belt slip is eliminated??? I wish i could talk to the guy some more but he didn't seem interested in talking







. Kinda disappointed in the type of enthusiast he was but hey to each their own.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Z-engineering had a cog setup on their centrifugal superchargers back in the day and I believe vf-eng. took over the NA market. So it's probably a z-eng charger that he has and maybe got it through vf-eng. Regardless of belt slippage or not, it's still a centrifugal supercharger which will never put out the same amout of power that a lysholm will. The twin screws are just more efficient. I don't think that belt slippage is much of an issue anyway, probably just more of a novalty to have the cog system.


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

So i just finished StageII on my car......im having a idle problem.....im OBDI. When i com to a complete stop the idle drops to about 300 RPM and then she dies. is this normal? is the software just setting up?.....other then that i dont seem to have any problems. havent gotten a chance to go out and get on her yet....cant wait!


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*

Well if you have just installed the new software, yeah it's normal, it takes a few days of driving depending on how much you drive at one time, to adapt, once you adapt you should be good to go, should not take more than say 50 miles to see a change. but every car is different. welcome to the stg ll level, my next stg will go from stg ll to stg lV


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Ok i have a REALLY annoying problem going on right now. In the last idk 6 hrs i have lost 2 of the vacuum plugs that go on the intake manifold. I had lost one a couple weeks back and then i replaced it with another but now i am just dumbfounded. Idk how in the world but my freaking car is shooting them off. Can anybody think of a reason why??


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Well, boost would blow them off if they aren't secured somehow. If the vacuum line to the dv is disconnected boost may also surge during decel causing even moderately secured ones to fail.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I am using a Stratmosphere DV from my brothers 1.8T. Know that you mention it i think i am surging due to the fact when i shift the RPMs bounce up a bit and i was told that this would be directly related to that. The RPM bounce has been happening since i installed the charger but i guess it has just gotten worse now. I will look into getting a 710N or changing the spring in the Stratmosphere. Any Recommendations??

Just happened again. I'm going to look for my other DV valves and toss one of their springs in their and c what happens. Just weird how the car never did this before and is deciding to do this right now. The one supplied with the kit i believe is a 710C. 


_Modified by Aali1011 at 4:46 PM 6-17-2007_


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

















These pics are of my car a couple weeks ago, i dont think i have officially posted any pics of it on this thread. 85 GTI xflow swap lysholm stageIII!
This is what is looks like as of today.
















Im trying to straighten out the body and get it painted before waterfest..
Anyhow on to the good stuff...
























I had my car dyno'd several weeks back to find out it was only making 166 whp and 171 ftlbs of torque at 9psi. This concerned me because my current setup should make 15+ psi no problem. We did an emissions smoke test to my motor to find that i had numerous boost leaks throughout all of my intercooler piping. These Junk Tbolt Clamps were the culprit.








These clamps inevitably ruined my "ebay" intercooler piping aswell
















So once again in never fails, dont go cheap on anything! It will always come back to bite you.
I have recently ordered much better quality I/C pipes with rolled ends and also picked up high quality tbolt clamps notice the difference








Im running this dinky Core for the time being 
















And also for Aali1011, this is my solution for bad little vaccum caps that like to fly away..








Feel free to hit me up with any feedback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VeedubIII at 5:42 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Damn dude, I was wondering when I'd finally see some updates on this beast. Looks like everything is coming aalong nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

VeedubIII thanks a bunch man only problem is i can't c the darn picture







. Dumb photobucket. Neways i replaced the spring in the DV valve and all seems to be good. The car is driving differently then before but i can't tell if it is good or bad. Going to continue to drive it for a bit and worse comes to worse go the 710N route. 

Oh and i also found my 3in MAF housing. Or w/e size housing it is


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

So ive been having problems with my car since i put the stage II on.....she idles fine....untill i step on the gas,there isnt a problem with the rev, but when she comes back down to idle she falls flat on her face and shuts off. so i called john and he told me to check the cam timing.....well thats right on. so thats not the problem. the car runs ok.....when i get on it she moves up untill about 4000rpm.....then she stops produceing boost also......the gauge just sits at 6-7lbs. about the only thing i havent checked yet is the compretion. does anyone know about what the compretion should be with the stageII? ohhh also the other day that stupid little canester that connects to the isv valve blew up on me, but i think that had to do with the fact that the little screen inside it got sucked into the outletside of the canester, so i just bypassed that whole thing......and i also noticed that when i put the valve cover back on the grounding wire from the coil pack wasnt connected...so i hooked that back up. now i dont know if any of this has to do with why the car isnt running right but i just wanted to put it out there just incase it might help. i really just want to get this car running right so i can sell it. any help would be great.
Thanks 
Steve


_Modified by 16v Coupe at 7:23 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## opi_0dd (Apr 24, 2007)

Sooo.. if the BBM StgI makes 154fwhp, how much fwhp does the stageII put down?
And what if you had a header 4-2-1, and a 2.5" exhaust as well?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (opi_0dd)*

I made 183whp with stage 2 and 2.25" exhaust with a stock manifold. 
You may make a bit more, but the gains in the mid range will be where most of the extra power will be made.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (16v Coupe)*



16v Coupe said:


> So ive been having problems with my car since i put the stage II on.....she idles fine....untill i step on the gas,there isnt a problem with the rev, but when she comes back down to idle she falls flat on her face and shuts off. so i called john and he told me to check the cam timing.....well thats right on. so thats not the problem. the car runs ok.....when i get on it she moves up untill about 4000rpm.....then she stops produceing boost also......the gauge just sits at 6-7lbs. about the only thing i havent checked yet is the compretion. does anyone know about what the compretion should be with the stageII? ohhh also the other day that stupid little canester that connects to the isv valve blew up on me, but i think that had to do with the fact that the little screen inside it got sucked into the outletside of the canester, so i just bypassed that whole thing......and i also noticed that when i put the valve cover back on the grounding wire from the coil pack wasnt connected...so i hooked that back up. now i dont know if any of this has to do with why the car isnt running right but i just wanted to put it out there just incase it might help. i really just want to get this car running right so i can sell it. any help would be great.
> Thanks
> Steve
> you know basically everything you said i've had or am having issue with. My boost gauge used to hit about 5-6 and not go any higher, i found various boost leaks, once i fixed them my guage would instantly go to 9-10 on WOT. I have ongoing boost leak issues but i think i will have them all resolved shortly. Do yourself a favor and have a smoke test done and look for any leaks, odds are you have some. Just as an example.. APTuning told me that had issues with a 1.8t only making 10 psi when it was setup for 22. They later found the problem to be one small leak. So leave no leak unsecured! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Steve, I was just getting ready to say this.
Low boost and a bad idle most likely means that you have a boost or vac leak.
Also check out the diverter / bypass connections.
The vac nipple on the diverter valve should point toward the fire wall.
Be sure to email me or shoot me a call if you get it running better.
Thanks again


----------



## 16v Coupe (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

thanks everyone and John......today is goin to be another day of trying


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

So "Project Intercooler" is alll done and she is up and running right now. Here are some finished product pictures. I also polished the aluminum tubing over the weekend. I am happy with the overall result.







Now I just have a few minor tweeks to work out and I have stage III waiting for me in a box in my room.
































This picture shows the new PCV valve setup I ran. The mk4 PCV system isnt the same as the mk3 so i had to make a new system of hoses and connectors. This looks much cleaner and is actually effective in its purpose.
















[/quote]



_Modified by GTjettaB at 1:12 AM 6-21-2007_


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*

what does a stae3 consist of anyway? Just intercooler? I have a MK2 with future ABA swap so I dont think piping is going to fit.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (BiH)*

Stage 3 is the intercooler/pipes, software and pulley. 


_Modified by BMGFifty at 5:57 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_what does a stae3 consist of anyway? Just intercooler? I have a MK2 with future ABA swap so I dont think piping is going to fit. 

Go with custom piping...thats what i did. I didnt buy the bbm intercooler setup, just the intercooler. I couldnt wait any longer for their tube bender to be back in business lol. I was too anxious and the weather here in south florida is getting to the brutally HOT season. I wanted to try and keep temperatures down as much as i possibly could, seeing as the supercharger makes for one REALLY HOT engine bay lol.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Stage 3 is the intercooler/pipes, software and pulley. 

_Modified by BMGFifty at 5:57 PM 6-20-2007_

Did you run the intercooler with the stage 2 setup? Or did you go right to the 16v conversion?
If you did run the intercooler with the stage 2 what were you boosting? Or anyone else for that matter. I know an intercooler typically takes a few lbs of boost, but what im wondering is about how much would i be losing?

_Modified by GTjettaB at 4:41 AM 6-21-2007_


_Modified by GTjettaB at 4:43 AM 6-21-2007_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*

I did the 16v conversion before I went the intercooler. I think I lost about 3psi or so, but it didn't matter, there was much more power.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

what about megasquirt, can I use that? Does the MS replace ECU completly or is it in addition to it? Sorry Im asking some newb~ish questions but I'd rather look stupid and get it done right that get it done wrong and look stupid!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BiH)*

You can run a stand alone fuel management system. I currently run 034 Stage IC and the car runs great on it. Plus, I'm in the process of making a HP fuel map and a MPG fuel map.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Help*

Ok guru's I need your help. I've been running my BBM charger for about two weeks now and put about 300 miles on it. I definitely feel the added power but my problem is that it runs like poo until it gets to full operating temperature. I've been talking with the folks at BBM (who are great by the way) and they have recommended new software, new bigger injectors, and 3"MAF housing. Now my problem is that I am very fiscally conservative (or sometimes called "tight") and I would like to get this thing running good without blowing my budget. Is there anything I could do (or try) that would improve how it runs?
Here are my symptoms:
* Car ran flawlessly prior to installation, no codes or other issues.
* Until warm, it doesn't like to idle when coming to a stop. Idles fine once it is warmed up...even w/ AC on.
* Until warm, it sputters like crazy after about 3200 rpm's
* I keep getting two codes: P0103 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High and P1127 - Long Term Fuel Trim B1 System Too Rich
* Checked my mileage today and got 21mpg on the last tank.
* Vacuum guage reads a steady 18 at idle (I don't have a boost gauge yet so not sure what kinda boost I'm achieving)
* The charger was bought used w/ about 9k miles on it. I have the yellow top injectors with it. 
Please chime in with your suggestions. If I need to buy the upgrades, then fine, I just want to make sure I've explored all the options prior to writing another check.
Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

_Modified by KCMTNBIKER at 11:02 PM 6-22-2007_


_Modified by KCMTNBIKER at 9:54 AM 6-23-2007_


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Help (KCMTNBIKER)*

Im really interested in locating my throttle body back to the intake manifold with the intercooler setup to unleash the lysholm sound, anyone see something wrong with this idea? (clearance aside)


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Help (VeedubIII)*

hehe, "sounds" fine with me. It'd be just like the old Corrado kits they sold "un-silenced."
Other guy, If you have green tops, that should be good enough. Those are 42lb injectors and BBM should have good software for those. You will need a 3 inch MAF housing though if you dont have one.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Help (Zorba2.0)*

I mis-spoke, I have yellow top injectors with the kit. I think they are 30#????


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Im really interested in locating my throttle body back to the intake manifold with the intercooler setup to unleash the lysholm sound, anyone see something wrong with this idea? (clearance aside)

That and the need for the wacky corrado throttle body bypass thingy or a modified blow off valve ....other than that go for it.....But it is loud as hell.
Talk to John and get better answers.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Help (Salsa GTI)*

Here's an ooold video of a buddies corrado, 22 psi pulley. Not much to see but only vid I could find. http://s4.photobucket.com/albu...I.flv
and another for fun "silenced" Corrado http://s4.photobucket.com/albu...2.flv


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 2:49 PM 6-23-2007_


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Help (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_hehe, "sounds" fine with me. It'd be just like the old Corrado kits they sold "un-silenced."
Other guy, If you have green tops, that should be good enough. Those are 42lb injectors and BBM should have good software for those. You will need a 3 inch MAF housing though if you dont have one.

I ran it like this before and let me assure you it runs like absolute garbage and you will blow your brake booster if you just swap the places with the setup how it is. Your brakes will also be ROCK HARD and will not work. Trust me its not a fun deal. I will say that it makes the sexiest sound I have ever heard in my life though!







I have tried many times to run it "unsilenced" and have come up with no good way. I think the brake booster line would have to be installed into a different location for it to work...but honestly i dont know where to relocate it or if thats all that required.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I did the 16v conversion before I went the intercooler. I think I lost about 3psi or so, but it didn't matter, there was much more power. 

Oh i see...I think i figured out why i lost a decent amount of power recently...it wasnt the intercooler...i just realized that my pulley tensioner is actually get weak. It was fine until like a week ago. Now there is movement going on with acceleration...and as is known....this will definitely kill power. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*

hmm, That seems weird that would happen with the brakes and everything. Maybe you would need to run a corrado throttle body and its little extra bypass thingy. Sorry I dont have pics of what I'm talking about.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

The only real solution to making the setup louder is more boost. I went to a friends house today. She said she heard my car for a bit before I arrived. At least it's easy to recognize. 
Most people who know my car say that they can hear me for days after I leave. Im fairly certain that the entire city of Seattle knows when I'm driving. Of course a new exhaust system will fix most of that problem. 
mmm. page 58


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Despite all the opinions i went through with the relocation... and... My car never sounded or ran better !! The entire time my car was together it would never hold idle, coming to stop signs and traffic lights it would fall on its face. I've never cold started my car and had idle it would always stall. So after not starting my car for 5 days i did this TB relocation today and started it up and it held perfect idle instantly. I put 50 miles on it and no issues with brake booster either. I constantly kept checking everything and the car runs like a dream. May not be the solution for all but by golly george im sold!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

See, What did I tell you? lol! Video.....


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Video coming


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

So you are running no diverter bypass on the compressor?
This might not be good here.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Who ever said anything about no diverter? Its there and functions perfectly... 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MOpKuERX5us



_Modified by VeedubIII at 2:58 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Who ever said anything about no diverter? Its there and functions perfectly... 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MOpKuERX5us
_Modified by VeedubIII at 2:58 PM 6-24-2007_

I'd be interested in some pics of this configuration.
If you moved your t-body to the intake manifold and left the diverter location the same you are boosting all the time.
This is hard on the compressor as it is always compressing and has no time to cool also hurts the mpg.
Maybe you are doing something else...I do not know, would like to see?
[email protected]
Ok, just looked at your video.
There is a trick I can share with you on getting your idle with that front mount intercooler, with the t-body still at the inlet side of the compressor.
Your configuration...yes it will run however it is _very _hard on the hardware.
Can you call me or I will call you tomorrow?



_Modified by JBETZ at 3:11 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Im not saying the way i have it is the way im keeping it, i would like to incorporate a dv or bov post charger. But as it stands my coolant temp is a tad lower and the charger doesnt get as hot by touch of hand as it did before the relocation, If i were making constant boost would this not show up on my boost gauge also? ie not idling at a solid 21 mmhg vaccuum? I thought long and hard about how this would work and everything i figured turned out im still up for "advice"
Is that trick of your's drilling a hole in the throttle plate? Tried that one with no avail.


_Modified by VeedubIII at 3:35 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Ok, this is where I've been lost on these things. Constant boost. These chargers are always spinning, taking up 25hp or so at Idle just to spin them. On the original ABA setup, the screws are always spinning but not creating boost because the throttle body is closed and not allowing air into the charger. This is why the boost hoses collapse, the engine is under so much vaccum all the way to the throttle body. With VeeDubIII's setup, the charger is able to do it's job and actually create boost without the throttle body, however: With a vaccum line from the maifold being attached to the diverter valve, the diverter valve is open and allowing the "boost" to be recirculated. There is no constant boost pressure on the charger. Does this make more sense. When you mash the gas, the diverter will close and allow the the charger to do its thing.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Im not saying the way i have it is the way im keeping it, i would like to incorporate a dv or bov post charger. But as it stands my coolant temp is a tad lower and the charger doesnt get as hot by touch of hand as it did before the relocation, If i were making constant boost would this not show up on my boost gauge also? ie not idling at a solid 21 mmhg vaccuum? I thought long and hard about how this would work and everything i figured turned out im still up for "advice"
Is that trick of your's drilling a hole in the throttle plate? Tried that one with no avail.

_Modified by VeedubIII at 3:35 PM 6-24-2007_


Just put a proper DV on it, and then the set-up is 'like' a turbo car...
i.e. The valve connects the blower outlet to the blower inlet.
A few things to watch:
If you use an adjustable valve set it 'soft' so its open at idle.
Be sure the DV return air is as far from the MAF and 'aimed' at the charger inlet as you can. Why: if you blow onto the MAF you'll fubar the maf signal and get unpredicable results.

-Jeff


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Just put a proper DV on it, and then the set-up is 'like' a turbo car...
i.e. The valve connects the blower outlet to the blower inlet.
A few things to watch:
If you use an adjustable valve set it 'soft' so its open at idle.
Be sure the DV return air is as far from the MAF and 'aimed' at the charger inlet as you can. Why: if you blow onto the MAF you'll fubar the maf signal and get unpredicable results.

-Jeff

Hurray for MAP instead of MAF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm thinking of doing this for a day to see the difference.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Help (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_Ok guru's I need your help. I've been running my BBM charger for about two weeks now and put about 300 miles on it. I definitely feel the added power but my problem is that it runs like poo until it gets to full operating temperature. I've been talking with the folks at BBM (who are great by the way) and they have recommended new software, new bigger injectors, and 3"MAF housing. Now my problem is that I am very fiscally conservative (or sometimes called "tight") and I would like to get this thing running good without blowing my budget. Is there anything I could do (or try) that would improve how it runs?
Here are my symptoms:
* Car ran flawlessly prior to installation, no codes or other issues.
* Until warm, it doesn't like to idle when coming to a stop. Idles fine once it is warmed up...even w/ AC on.
* Until warm, it sputters like crazy after about 3200 rpm's
* I keep getting two codes: P0103 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High and P1127 - Long Term Fuel Trim B1 System Too Rich
* Checked my mileage today and got 21mpg on the last tank.
* Vacuum guage reads a steady 18 at idle (I don't have a boost gauge yet so not sure what kinda boost I'm achieving)
* The charger was bought used w/ about 9k miles on it. I have the yellow top injectors with it. 
Please chime in with your suggestions. If I need to buy the upgrades, then fine, I just want to make sure I've explored all the options prior to writing another check.
Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

What do you think would happen if I just put the 3" MAF housing on my current setup? I keep thinking that may solve most of my problems. If the MAF signal is too high, wouldn't that cause me to run rich? And wouldn't putting a bigger MAF housing slow the air velocity and in turn lower the MAF signal?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Im not saying the way i have it is the way im keeping it, i would like to incorporate a dv or bov post charger. But as it stands my coolant temp is a tad lower and the charger doesnt get as hot by touch of hand as it did before the relocation, If i were making constant boost would this not show up on my boost gauge also? ie not idling at a solid 21 mmhg vaccuum? I thought long and hard about how this would work and everything i figured turned out im still up for "advice"
Is that trick of your's drilling a hole in the throttle plate? Tried that one with no avail.

_Modified by VeedubIII at 3:35 PM 6-24-2007_

I stand corrected, this set up is diverting the boost and it should not cause any problems.
Had to think about this one twice, Interesting.
Glad to hear that it helped your idle issue.
How much louder is it?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Help (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
What do you think would happen if I just put the 3" MAF housing on my current setup? I keep thinking that may solve most of my problems. If the MAF signal is too high, wouldn't that cause me to run rich? And wouldn't putting a bigger MAF housing slow the air velocity and in turn lower the MAF signal? 

Pretty sure this is not going to work or is it this simple.
The best solution is to get the latest software.
It is a far better tune and much more refined than the old program you are running.
It is well worth it!


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Help (JBETZ)*

I'm sure you're right. With the added power, my clutch isn't holding like it should, rotor's are ready to be replaced and about ready for new tires so I was just hoping for a cheap fix so I could tackle the other items.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Help (KCMTNBIKER)*

Had a little issue with my serp. tensioner bouncing yesterday. When i looked at it today i noticed the two allen key bolts that hold the charger to the alternator bracket were snapped off at the heads, strange eh? Charger was hanging about an inch too low pushing the alt bracket into my radiator hose crushing it. Problem solved, might be a good idea to get longer bolts since the holes tapped into the charger are about twice the depth of the bolts provided.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Help (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Had a little issue with my serp. tensioner bouncing yesterday. When i looked at it today i noticed the two allen key bolts that hold the charger to the alternator bracket were snapped off at the heads, strange eh? Charger was hanging about an inch too low pushing the alt bracket into my radiator hose crushing it. Problem solved, might be a good idea to get longer bolts since the holes tapped into the charger are about twice the depth of the bolts provided.

This is a case of the bolts getting over-tightened.
Making them any longer would not keep them from snapping off.
It is partially our fault, we provide no torque specs for these fasteners.
There have been no reports of any prior issues with these bolts, you are the first.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Help (JBETZ)*

Hmm i only said longer because with the thickness of the bracket deducted from the length of the bolt leaves very few effective threads in the actual charger. Im not sure on the metal type either for that matter. In any event i have torqued new ones hand tight with an allen key hopefully this issue doesnt arise again. Thanks


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

My stage 3 is officially UP AND RUNNING! Quite well from what Ive seen so far might I add! Im loving it so far. I can tell the ECU is still getting adjusted and all...but damn....the car hauls! haha. It makes me want to go to bed early just so i can wake up and drive again!








Only down side is....that it is DAMN LOUD now lol...


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTjettaB* »_My stage 3 is officially UP AND RUNNING! Quite well from what Ive seen so far might I add! Im loving it so far. I can tell the ECU is still getting adjusted and all...but damn....the car hauls! haha. It makes me want to go to bed early just so i can wake up and drive again!








Only down side is....that it is DAMN LOUD now lol...

Did you do the TB relocation?


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_
Did you do the TB relocation? 

No im not bothering with that...my car is way too loud as it is...the cops around here are *******s about that stuff and will write you a ticket...I just tried in the past because i liked how it sounded...but its honestly not worth all the headache i have already gone through ticketwise and problem wise to try it again anyway...
Quick question for you though....where did you run your brake booster line? Also, are you running any type of diverter valve on the TB yet?


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*

Lol i think its silly you say your car is way too loud, my regular stage 3 was about as loud as an ss cobalt. My brake booster line ties directly into the TB. If you read one of john's last posts the stock diverter setup works fine for my application.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Help (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Pretty sure this is not going to work or is it this simple.
The best solution is to get the latest software.
It is a far better tune and much more refined than the old program you are running.
It is well worth it!

Well it's not going to be as bad as I thought. Found a good deal on the 42# injectors in the classifieds. Now just need the software and MAF Housing wich I will get from BBM. Will I need a new lower intake gasket? Mine only has 500 miles or so on it.


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

has anyone had problems with stalling when coming to a stop with a/c on, but running ok if it is off. i had no problem with a/c before the charger installed. any ideas. and what is the deal with drilling a hole in the throttle plate.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Lol i think its silly you say your car is way too loud, my regular stage 3 was about as loud as an ss cobalt. My brake booster line ties directly into the TB. If you read one of john's last posts the stock diverter setup works fine for my application.

Im willing to bet your not running the 4-1 TT Race Header then lol....that makes the car loud as hell...And if it were up to me i would have my car running as loud as i like it to be....but unfortunately they just passed an ordinance that allows the police to pull over anyone with modifed exhaust and rape them with every ticket they can think of....its out of control.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gmgolfracer)*

How long have you had your car running? It may need to readapt with the a/c on as well. I know that once the idle stablizes the engine is tough to stall. Drilling a hole may work, but only as a last resort.


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

it has been running for about 2-3 months since chassis swap from the four door to its new home in the gti. i havent run the a/c alot but only because of the idle problems.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gmgolfracer)*

Run it with the a/c for a while, it should figure things out. If not, drill a small hole in the throttle plate and run it, make the hole progressively larger till it idles. I don't know of anyone who has had to use this technique to get their car to idle, but the theory is sound.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

If you dont want to drill a hole in the throttle plate you could tap a hole under the lever that the throttle cable attatches too. Then put in a small screw or bolt to adjust the idle up and down. You could set the idle at 1100 and it should help out enough to not have the car stall when you turn on the a/c. 
The car needs to learn what to do when the alternator sees a lot of usage. Kinda like when your turn your fan on all the way the cars rpm drops a little bit but it then compensates.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Im just curious.. With pressure drop via pulley, and intercooler how much actual boost would the stage 3 pulley be making? It's rated as 17+ , but for the life of me i cant get over 11 psi. I'm almost positive i have all my leaks fixed unless there is a high pressure leak sneaking around.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Im just curious.. With pressure drop via pulley, and intercooler how much actual boost would the stage 3 pulley be making? It's rated as 17+ , but for the life of me i cant get over 11 psi. I'm almost positive i have all my leaks fixed unless there is a high pressure leak sneaking around.

You know ive been wondering the same thing...with the stage 2 i was able to spike 13psi. now that i have the stage 3 and intercooler i cant pass 11.I mean it feels faster, but I dont understand either. I have tested all the couplers by trying to get the idle to raise, Ive checked all my vaccum lines a million times, and still no passing 11. The stage 3 is actually rated at 15+ psi....but what im wondering is if this psi was acheived without the intercooler...
This would be a nice time for John from BBM to chime in as he would be the man with the answer...


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*

Well i never ran anything but stage 3 so i never saw higher boost, in your situation it makes sense that you are 2 psi lower with stage 3 because of pressure drop from the intercooler and piping. The power is compensated for by drastic decrease in temperature of air entering the intake manifold. In any event the stage 3 "pulley" is rated as 17+psi its 55mm look on the site. The only reason you are thinking its 15 is because the pulley is rated for the g60 motor and since the crossflow is larger displacement thats where it is lost IIRC.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

With that pulley on my 16v I hit 10psi almost instantly. I don't see 15psi till about 7k., but it does make it. In theory the 8v head should show higher boost. 
If you are at altitude you will loose a few pounds as well. I only hit about 11 psi when I climb the moutain passes, which is still plenty fast. But then again altitude and FL... yeah maybe 10 ft.










_Modified by BMGFifty at 6:34 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Ok, so we have yet to officially release the Stage III. Some of you are basically doing it with your own IC set ups.
The boost ratings for the Lysholm pulleys listed on our site are set for the 1.8L engine. I need to update this data on our site. The 2.0L is 10% larger in volume and yields about 10% less boost at the gage. 
If you do not have the correct belt length or if your tensioner fulcrum has not been cleaned and greased you can get some belt slip.
This will of course lower your peak boost number.
We are releasing the Stage III package with the 53mm pulley and yes it yields over 15+ psi at sea level. As most of you know boost leaks and vacuum leaks will also eat at the peak boost number. One simple vacuum line leak can eat up 2 to as much as 5 psi....believe me I've seen it more than a few times. Also keep in mind that the peak boost rating is at red-line... you do not see peak boost at 4k rpm.
*Ok, so now for some really good news.*
As many of you know our Stage III kit has been delayed for a couple of reasons. The first reason was that our mandrel tube bending machine was giving us some issues. The tooling needed some re-work and our material supplier was shizting us with some crappy metal.
These problems have been resolved and we are catching up on our back ordered tubing runs. We need to load up the 3" die set and catch up on some of these bends and then onto the 2-1/4" for the long over due 2.0L ABA Stage III release.
Now I've seen some talk in here about idle issues with the installation of an intercooler.
Stage I and II without the extra volume of the IC will and do idle correctly on cars with no other under lying issues.
Honestly the idle issue at Stage III has been a battle.
We have been testing and tweaking with various software programs and placement of the diverter dump.
*Now the great news,* we have the idle issue nailed....ironed out...fixed! The test cars are idling great and also making incredible power.
It was a combination of chip tuning... thanks Jeff at C2 and placement of the diverter dump before the t-body. We also made the billet maf housing much much longer and welded the diverter dump tube right onto it just before the t-body.
The cars absolutely idle great!
The plan is to run the tubes on our bender next week, send them to powder coat and release the long awaited Stage III
So we are looking at about two weeks and this kit is ready to go.
Now the instructions will be soon to follow...
As some of you already know BBM could use improvement on some isolated products in this department








Thank you for your patience on this long awaited Stage III kit.
Those of you that run it will absolutely fricken love this tire smoking Evo Sti Mustang mullet wearing red neck azz stomping power!
Hope you have a good clutch and some fresh axles.
Anyway, thanks again guys for the business, staying active and all the support.











_Modified by JBETZ at 6:50 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

So the newly designed diverter setup is just to benefit ppl running the TB at the charger inlet correct? And also is belt "dust" buildup a normal thing with the charger? I get a rubbery powder residue around and under my compressor it gets kind of gunky.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_So the newly designed diverter setup is just to benefit ppl running the TB at the charger inlet correct? And also is belt "dust" buildup a normal thing with the charger? I get a rubbery powder residue around and under my compressor it gets kind of gunky.

Yes at the inlet of the charger.
This is the way our kit is configured.
We have not played around with it the other way as it is LOUD.
You have belt slip.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Double post so you see it on this new page.
Ok, so we have yet to officially release the Stage III. Some of you are basically doing it with your own IC set ups.
The boost ratings for the Lysholm pulleys listed on our site are set for the 1.8L engine. I need to update this data on our site. The 2.0L is 10% larger in volume and yields about 10% less boost at the gage. 
If you do not have the correct belt length or if your tensioner fulcrum has not been cleaned and greased you can get some belt slip.
This will of course lower your peak boost number.
We are releasing the Stage III package with the 53mm pulley and yes it yields over 15+ psi at sea level. As most of you know boost leaks and vacuum leaks will also eat at the peak boost number. One simple vacuum line leak can eat up 2 to as much as 5 psi....believe me I've seen it more than a few times. Also keep in mind that the peak boost rating is at red-line... you do not see peak boost at 4k rpm.
*Ok, so now for some really good news.*
As many of you know our Stage III kit has been delayed for a couple of reasons. The first reason was that our mandrel tube bending machine was giving us some issues. The tooling needed some re-work and our material supplier was shizting us with some crappy metal.
These problems have been resolved and we are catching up on our back ordered tubing runs. We need to load up the 3" die set and catch up on some of these bends and then onto the 2-1/4" for the long over due 2.0L ABA Stage III release.
Now I've seen some talk in here about idle issues with the installation of an intercooler.
Stage I and II without the extra volume of the IC will and do idle correctly on cars with no other under lying issues.
Honestly the idle issue at Stage III has been a battle.
We have been testing and tweaking with various software programs and placement of the diverter dump.
*Now the great news,* we have the idle issue nailed....ironed out...fixed! The test cars are idling great and also making incredible power.
It was a combination of chip tuning... thanks Jeff at C2 and placement of the diverter dump before the t-body. We also made the billet maf housing much much longer and welded the diverter dump tube right onto it just before the t-body.
The cars absolutely idle great!
The plan is to run the tubes on our bender next week, send them to powder coat and release the long awaited Stage III
So we are looking at about two weeks and this kit is ready to go.
Now the instructions will be soon to follow...
As some of you already know BBM could use improvement on some isolated products in this department








Thank you for your patience on this long awaited Stage III kit.
Those of you that run it will absolutely fricken love this tire smoking Evo Sti Mustang mullet wearing red neck azz stomping power!
Hope you have a good clutch and some fresh axles.
Anyway, thanks again guys for the business, staying active and all the support.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I would be excited, but my car runs flawlessly....and has been for some time.








Good to hear that the rest of the world can experience this awesome setup.

If you care for your tires, do not get the stage 3 setup. My poor tires hate me.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I see, so belt wear to that extent is not normal. My application was slightly unusual with no power steering or a/c single belt driven. In the event my tensioner is function correctly and lubed and i continue to have slip, you would recommend a smaller belt i assume?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_I see, so belt wear to that extent is not normal. My application was slightly unusual with no power steering or a/c single belt driven. In the event my tensioner is function correctly and lubed and i continue to have slip, you would recommend a smaller belt i assume?

Taking the tensioner part and actually greesing it is a bit of a job...
I'm not talking about stading back and squirting some WD-40 at it.
What pulley dia. and belt are you running, how far from maxed out is your tensioner?
My direct email is [email protected]ner.com


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

i have the 55 mm pulley, not sure on the belt, i have the wrapper at my shop, i had told you my configuration and you tried to size one up for me as best you could. The tensioner seems to be relatively close to max. There is enough slack that the belt wraps about 280 degrees around the charger pulley. I noticed there is more then one way to run the belt also.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
*Now the great news,* we have the idle issue nailed....ironed out...fixed! The test cars are idling great and also making incredible power.
It was a combination of chip tuning... thanks Jeff at C2 and placement of the diverter dump before the t-body. We also made the billet maf housing much much longer and welded the diverter dump tube right onto it just before the t-body.
The cars absolutely idle great!


So does this mean that those who bought the old stage III kit will get the update complimentary? I literally JUST bought my chip like not even two weeks ago and we all know they are NOT cheap. I am so excited to be able to get my car to idle good again...i absolutely loved when it was running flawlessly at stage II before the intercooler. I had my idle pretty much under control until i installed the stage III chip and pulley...then it went completely wacky again. 
Do you have any idea as to when these new MAF housings will be available?
Thanks John!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTjettaB* »_
So does this mean that those who bought the old stage III kit will get the update complimentary? I literally JUST bought my chip like not even two weeks ago and we all know they are NOT cheap. I am so excited to be able to get my car to idle good again...i absolutely loved when it was running flawlessly at stage II before the intercooler. I had my idle pretty much under control until i installed the stage III chip and pulley...then it went completely wacky again. 
Do you have any idea as to when these new MAF housings will be available?
Thanks John!









Yes, you have the new file and if we make any future updates you will get it for free plus shipping.
As for previous customers that have our Stage III.
There are none.
I see that you bought a raw IC core from us and did an FMIC on your own.
We did sell three front mount IC kits that were from the initial prototyping process.
These were sold as hard-ware only kits without software support.
The couple of people that have purchased Stage III software by itself will be updated for free if they are not current.
Thanks again


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John, any idea of when the latest batch of chargers will be shipped? I was told they were in, but have not been able to find out when they are going to ship? my window to get this installed is closing fast...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_John, any idea of when the latest batch of chargers will be shipped? I was told they were in, but have not been able to find out when they are going to ship? my window to get this installed is closing fast...









Ivan- funny, we are assembling your compressor right now as we speak.
Your kit should be shipping out tomorrow.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Ivan- funny, we are assembling your compressor right now as we speak.
Your kit should be shipping out tomorrow.









Nice... you just made my day... I hope i can still schedule some time off to get this in soon.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yes, you have the new file and if we make any future updates you will get it for free plus shipping.
As for previous customers that have our Stage III.
There are none.
I see that you bought a raw IC core from us and did an FMIC on your own.
We did sell three front mount IC kits that were from the initial prototyping process.
These were sold as hard-ware only kits without software support.
The couple of people that have purchased Stage III software by itself will be updated for free if they are not current.
Thanks again



Reason im asking is because its not running very well or smoothly at all...its stalling again like it was on my stage II with IC. I did get it to run almost perfectly with that setup, but now im back to where i started....is this because i need the extended MAF housing?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTjettaB* »_
Reason im asking is because its not running very well or smoothly at all...its stalling again like it was on my stage II with IC. I did get it to run almost perfectly with that setup, but now im back to where i started....is this because i need the extended MAF housing?

Yes, if you are having idle troubles with an added IC you should get the extended MAF with the built in diverter dump.
This will be ready along with the official release of the full Stage III kit...about two weeks out.
There are a few guys that I am aware of that are running an FMIC without this and no idle issues.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hurray! So you finally got the bender up and running. Glad to here everyone else can unleash the power even more. Did you fix the IC tubing issue and make them extend all the way to the intercooler? I think that would help quiet it done even more, at idle of course.
Bad news, I had to order another head gasket. I lost cylinder one last night. It started smaoking really bad and smelled like sulfur. Oil pressure was still good though, thank God. I was running on three for about 4 miles or so. I pulled the spark plugs this morning and #1 was still wet with gas, it wasnt black though. The other three were great looking. I checked the oil and I was a quart and a half low! It had burned that much. So after putting in a new plug, still fouled out. I'm running a compression check tomorrow. I already ordered a new head gasket for when I pull the head. I wish I had the money to by the 16v swap but I just bought a new camera. I may have blown a ring, or one of the valves might have went ka-put. I had been seeing quite a bit of smoke come out of my breather for the past week, so I'd been checking the oil everyday.
Oh, also, when I checked under the hood, it appeared as though a lot of oil had plumed out of the fill cap somehow







Anywho, pics to make me feel better.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Hurray! So you finally got the bender up and running. Glad to here everyone else can unleash the power even more. Did you fix the IC tubing issue and make them extend all the way to the intercooler? I think that would help quiet it done even more, at idle of course.
Bad news, I had to order another head gasket. I lost cylinder one last night. It started smaoking really bad and smelled like sulfur. Oil pressure was still good though, thank God. I was running on three for about 4 miles or so. I pulled the spark plugs this morning and #1 was still wet with gas, it wasnt black though. The other three were great looking. I checked the oil and I was a quart and a half low! It had burned that much. So after putting in a new plug, still fouled out. I'm running a compression check tomorrow. I already ordered a new head gasket for when I pull the head. I wish I had the money to by the 16v swap but I just bought a new camera. I may have blown a ring, or one of the valves might have went ka-put. I had been seeing quite a bit of smoke come out of my breather for the past week, so I'd been checking the oil everyday.
Oh, also, when I checked under the hood, it appeared as though a lot of oil had plumed out of the fill cap somehow







Anywho, pics to make me feel better.

















Ah, very nice.
Hope it is only the head gasket.
Yes, the BBM Stage III kit with front mount IC utilizes tubes that run right up to the IC inlets and outlets.
Looks NICE!
Hey post your car up on our project car page.
This should be public viewable today!
Have a great weekend


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Will do John, I'll clean up the engine bay a bit and take a pic of that to for your site.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yes, if you are having idle troubles with an added IC you should get the extended MAF with the built in diverter dump.
This will be ready along with the official release of the full Stage III kit...about two weeks out.
There are a few guys that I am aware of that are running an FMIC without this and no idle issues.










I think the time has come to ditch my turbo for this
what are you looking at for a price on the stage 3 john? 
and would it be possible to run the FMIC i have now? i dont know what brand it is


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Passed CT Emmisions yesturday with Stg 1 and rolled over to 77k. I thought it was interesting idk about you guys.

where in CT are you, i would like to take a look at it


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yes, if you are having idle troubles with an added IC you should get the extended MAF with the built in diverter dump.
This will be ready along with the official release of the full Stage III kit...about two weeks out.
There are a few guys that I am aware of that are running an FMIC without this and no idle issues.


Well I found the problem causer yesterday! The culprit was the MAF harness not being completely plugged in. Somehow the plug wasnt inserted all the way after the stage III and new tensioner and tensioner pulley install. As soon as this was clipped into place completely, the car idles smooth as butter. I havent had any rough idle or stalling problems for the past two days...so hopefully that whole deal is done!


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_
where in CT are you, i would like to take a look at it









My bad my i am in Central Connecticut. I passed with issues no i jsut a got a few things to work out. I installed a Euro Rad Support and things have gotten a little funky and tight so i have to work some things out. but yea if u want to check it out hit me up and we can do something.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTjettaB* »_
Well I found the problem causer yesterday! The culprit was the MAF harness not being completely plugged in. Somehow the plug wasnt inserted all the way after the stage III and new tensioner and tensioner pulley install. As soon as this was clipped into place completely, the car idles smooth as butter. I havent had any rough idle or stalling problems for the past two days...so hopefully that whole deal is done!









Glad to see it was something this easy for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_
Glad to see it was something this easy for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ME 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_








I think the time has come to ditch my turbo for this
what are you looking at for a price on the stage 3 john? 
and would it be possible to run the FMIC i have now? i don't know what brand it is


I'm not sure what we will set the full package price at?
I'll crunch the #'s and see what we can do for the Full Monty set up right out of the box.
Your FMIC would be different.
You should be able to change the plumbing of the tubing and make it work.
Check out our mandrel bent tubes and silicone section.
We can also do custom angles and standard 45 degree bends for you.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John, How much for just the two pipes at the intercooler, to update mine.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I got paint!


----------



## ELS (Nov 24, 2001)

Last week I fired up my GTI for the first time since installing the BBM kit. Everything was running fine until smoke started coming outta the exhaust so I shut it down thinking old gas was causing the smoke. A few days later I added 3 gallons of premium but now I can't seem to get it started again (even though I haven't made any changes since the first time I started it). If you guys have any tips or suggestions I'd appreciate it.
BTW VeeDub the dub is looking righteous. Is that an Atlas Gray respray?


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ELS)*

its actually some random dupont color, grey metallic it was labeled as i think


----------



## djm_joe (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Here is Mine......
Whatcha think.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-Shk7AhjmE
more to come...


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (djm_joe)*

love the rabbit's setup, i can only imagine how insane mine would be if i wasnt 19 and had a much larger salary


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (djm_joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djm_joe* »_Here is Mine......
Whatcha think.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-Shk7AhjmE
more to come...









nice i am looking forward to this now 
guess my mustang will run next year
John if you could get round about prices, my freinds shop buys parts from your company all the time, so i may have him order it in the next few months


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

Thats a nice litte water setup there. I'm surprised you didnt run it away from the exhaust though. Ah, how I wish stage three would have used that AWIC setup inside the manifold. That looked soooo bad ass. John, you still have the pic of that?


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Quick question. Best Place to tap for Boost Gauge. Got a Stewart Warner gauge if that helps anything.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (djm_joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djm_joe* »_Here is Mine......
Whatcha think.









Nice... what radiator set up is that?


----------



## djm_joe (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_
Nice... what radiator set up is that?


That is the stock radiator. Just look a little harder at it or got to my web site and look at the build...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (djm_joe)*

Goooo!!! Found why I had no compression in cylinder one. THis thing must have happenend gradually and finally blew through the ring. What's strange is that only spark plugs in #2 and #3 ever melted. I havent been running anything more than 19-24 degrees of timing. EGT's were never over 1400. Anywho, heres the bad news.
















Good news is that I have another motor on the way from PA. So I'll still be going to Waterfest :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (djm_joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djm_joe* »_
That is the stock radiator. Just look a little harder at it or got to my web site and look at the build...









Its been a while since my car had stock parts, but in the videos, it looks like the rad hoses are on the drivers side not the passenger.. 
looks great btw.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

What was your AFR at, were your monitoring it with a wide band?
Very sorry to see this engine melt down.
Although glad it didn't happen when running our software.
Hope the replacement goes smoothly for you.
Have a Happy 4th of July Holiday.


----------



## djm_joe (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John,
I'm going to got o the track Wendsday to make a few passes with the rabbit. Will be running the Wide Band on it to see whats up. 
Maybe a video or two or ten. 
Wish me luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_What was your AFR at, were your monitoring it with a wide band?
Very sorry to see this engine melt down.
Although glad it didn't happen when running our software.
Hope the replacement goes smoothly for you.
Have a Happy 4th of July Holiday.

Yeah, I have a Innovative LC-1 hooked up. I've always ran a range from 13.8-15.8 depending on what I'm doing. I'm not to sure exactly how it happened but I'm planning on changing a few things for the next one. At least I have a good excuse to clean up the engine bay a bit.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I'm wondering if your timing, bad gas and summer heat caused trouble. Was it pinging?...if you could actually hear it over the s/c
How are your injectors? If that one injector was weak it could have caused an issue. 
Good luck!


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Just curious as to what to use for the exhaust, I have a magnaflow on the car now, High flow TT, But the maagnaflow is only 2.25 is that big enough to help get a bit of power. I was going to go to my local custom shop and get a 2.5 or 2.75 done but dont want to go to big to where it will hurt performance. Ya know


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_Just curious as to what to use for the exhaust, I have a magnaflow on the car now, High flow TT, But the maagnaflow is only 2.25 is that big enough to help get a bit of power. I was going to go to my local custom shop and get a 2.5 or 2.75 done but dont want to go to big to where it will hurt performance. Ya know









I am curious as well along with wheres the best place to Tap for a Boost Gauge. Or any Recommendations.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I just bought the dual borla 2.5" ss setup by techtonics. It has 2 Borla mufflers and is supposed to be much quieter than my current insanely loud setup. It will arrive in a few days so I guess we will see. 

Boost gauge can go on any line from the intake manifold, but I tend to avoid using the fpr line, as I like to keep that one on it's own circuit. You can use the line that goes to the dv with a certain degree of success. My boost gauge goes to where the brake booster was.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I just bought the dual borla 2.5" ss setup by techtonics. It has 2 Borla mufflers and is supposed to be much quieter than my current insanely loud setup. It will arrive in a few days so I guess we will see. 

Boost gauge can go on any line from the intake manifold, but I tend to avoid using the fpr line, as I like to keep that one on it's own circuit. You can use the line that goes to the dv with a certain degree of success. My boost gauge goes to where the brake booster was.

Do you think 2.75 would be too big from the cat back. So the Factory header 2.5in high flow cat and then 2.75 all the way back.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I would think it would be a bit overkill for this application. 2.5" should be plenty considering the restriction of the factory exhaust manifold.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

What are you running exactly for it to be too loud lol. Currently i got the 2.25 techtonics with the single muffler and I love it. I would kill for a Milltek single muffler system with a high flow cat and 2.5 piping but i can't find a muffler from them.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Octane Advice*

Question for the group, where I live, I have never seen 92 Octane gas. 91 is the best we ever see around here. How bad is it to run 91 with my charger? I do get some slight pinging under hard acceleration on hot days.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_What are you running exactly for it to be too loud lol. Currently i got the 2.25 techtonics with the single muffler and I love it. I would kill for a Milltek single muffler system with a high flow cat and 2.5 piping but i can't find a muffler from them. 


Test pipe + tired mufflers = too loud.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Seems like you and I are in he same situation, except my exhaust is not as loud as yours but boy is it pieced together, and the bends of the tubing I used are not right so the tubing rubs around underneath making bad noises, it will be replaced with a much better set up when I can though, still trying to get this 16v built up the right way first, I was going to go with the stg 3 set up, but when I thought about dollar for dollar, the 16v is worth waiting for plus I have been needing to fix some other issues with the car first, but those are being taken care of one by one. well talk with everyone later, hope the heat does not rob us of to much HP this summer.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Compared to last summer without the intercooler. It's night and day between the two. My car feels like it doesn't even care about the heat.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

When I'm driving around I usually see 45-50ºC intake temps, ~120º F, I cant imagine what they were without the intercooler.

Hey John, I saw you updated the site about the Stage three. Is there any way for us to see pictures of what you did to the Diverter and the "stand-off." 

_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 10:14 PM 7-6-2007_


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 11:04 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Octane Advice (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_Question for the group, where I live, I have never seen 92 Octane gas. 91 is the best we ever see around here. How bad is it to run 91 with my charger? I do get some slight pinging under hard acceleration on hot days. 

Anyone know?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_When I'm driving around I usually see 45-50ºC intake temps, ~120º F, I cant imagine what they were without the intercooler.

Hey John, I saw you updated the site about the Stage three. Is there any way for us to see pictures of what you did to the Diverter and the "stand-off." 

_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 10:14 PM 7-6-2007_

_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 11:04 PM 7-6-2007_

Yes, I will try to get some new pics up by the end of the week.
And if the IC tubes make it back from the powder coat house at about this same time we will officially release.
Mk3 2.0L Stage III SC cars about to hit... and boy are they quick.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Octane Advice (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_Question for the group, where I live, I have never seen 92 Octane gas. 91 is the best we ever see around here. How bad is it to run 91 with my charger? I do get some slight pinging under hard acceleration on hot days. 

If your systems are working correctly, such as the knock sensor. Your car should kick out some timing before any real danger to the engine. My car also very so slightly knocks at heavy hot driving loads. Normally aspirated cars can also do this. If it is very light or barely noticeable you might be ok. Hard to say.... what boost and or stage are you running? Are you running the billet maf housing or the VR unit? 91 octane is safe if your car is doing the right things and you are running one of our packages as it is was tested.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Octane Advice (JBETZ)*

I am currently running outdated software and the stock 2.0L MAF Housing. These are all to be updated soon. My wife's car knocks all the time when it's hot and we've put 130k miles on it but I've never heard my car knock before so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to hurt anything. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Any of you guys want to help spread a little positive love over in this thread for me please.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well John I'm not sure what kind of love you're looking for here, but I can speak for myself when I say I have not had any real issues with the set up since I installed it, I love the set up and i'm currently builing that 16v for the use of this charger set up. My car starts every day and gets me to my destination and back home each time, except of coures the time my entire rim came off the car going down I 5 but that had nothign to do with the set up. I've taken the charger out of my mk3 stored it for a bit installed it in a mk2 and still runs like the day I first bought it, It does run rich from time to time, but that is known to happen. Over all, I would still recommend this set up to anyone who is wanting to use FI on thier 2.0


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_Well John I'm not sure what kind of love you're looking for here, but I can speak for myself when I say I have not had any real issues with the set up since I installed it, I love the set up and i'm currently builing that 16v for the use of this charger set up. My car starts every day and gets me to my destination and back home each time, except of coures the time my entire rim came off the car going down I 5 but that had nothign to do with the set up. I've taken the charger out of my mk3 stored it for a bit installed it in a mk2 and still runs like the day I first bought it, It does run rich from time to time, but that is known to happen. Over all, I would still recommend this set up to anyone who is wanting to use FI on thier 2.0 

jon u r a luver 
lol


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

got to be a luver to own a VW.. You going to be at Water Wagens this year? If so I will see you there, and perhasp bring some goodies like oil filters for the charger ECT. hope all is well.
What you can't tell me there is no one else in here that can speak a little love about this Lysholm set up??


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Anyone going to Waterfest this weekend? I'll be in the exhibition area Sunday, if my car makes it that is







It should though, I finished putting on the stage three intercooler and standalone 2 days before driving it 900 miles to Georgia and back.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Did anyone get the new Eurotuner this month?
There is a feature on John Betz and the stage 3 test car. 
Congrats John!
I can't wait for the future issue here in a month or so where they feature a car that is is bit closer to my heart.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

i got it looks great john


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Did anyone get the new Eurotuner this month?
There is a feature on John Betz and the stage 3 test car. 
Congrats John!
I can't wait for the future issue here in a month or so where they feature a car that is is bit closer to my heart.























They're featuring Mendra's Car?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Did anyone get the new Eurotuner this month?
There is a feature on John Betz and the stage 3 test car. 
Congrats John!
I can't wait for the future issue here in a month or so where they feature a car that is is bit closer to my heart.























I'm disapointed in 2 things in that article.....
No interior shots.........BUt thats a small thing....
But second but verry disapointing.......no dyno plot for Johns car.....after all the bragging on here latly...no dyno plot










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 5:59 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
I'm disapointed in 2 things in that article.....
No interior shots.........BUt thats a small thing....
But 2econt but verry disapointing.......no dyno plot for Johns car.....after all the bragging on here latly...no dyno plot









My car is the stripped down version with no power windows or anything fancy. I do have XM radio a boost gage and afr gage with the BBM billet shift knob. 
I did provide them with my dyno plot, it is the 225 whp chart at about 16 psi, sea-level run. There is a dyno plot on our site under the Stage III power upgrade package.
Oh, the first Stage III kits are getting rounded up for shipment.
This kit has a pretty long list of parts... I was surprised when putting together the bom / pick list.
Thanks again guys


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well John......
The editor of Eurotuner ia a jack ass for not including that.......








To exclude that important piece of print is a terrible discredit to you and your company......They print the pros and cons of each setup but not they dyno plot...
That's the problem with them...to much fluff and Skanks posing like it's hot import nights......
Kill the Editor.....
Dave
PS while I'm an a magazine hatin rant......
Lets not forget the folks that send in pics of there cars for readers rides.............
Get a life.......If a car mag wanted your car for a feature they would contact you........and if your car is tucked away and you don't drive it any place or show or race it......your gay....
A car you don't drive is like buying an ice cream cone and not eating it because it's to nice......
Or having a girl you don't have secks with because she is to beautiful........
Either way....just stupid


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

by any chance does bbm have a chip tuned to use the 3'' mustang throttle body?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (cifdig)*

Hey John, What's the length of the serp belt for the kit with No A/C and the 63mm pulley?? I thought it was posted somewhere but I cant find it in the 60 pages, lol
Found it, 6PK1360 Conti










_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 12:23 AM 7-18-2007_


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

when you install that can you take pictures and post them,I am interested to see the route of the belt and how it sits with out having a A/C compressor in place. When I get around to fixing up my 16v I am not goin to run PS,A/C on the car, this will make the belt length interesting with the set up. I want all the ponies I can get out of this motor.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Any of you guys want to help spread a little positive love over in this thread for me please.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_when you install that can you take pictures and post them,I am interested to see the route of the belt and how it sits with out having a A/C compressor in place. When I get around to fixing up my 16v I am not goin to run PS,A/C on the car, this will make the belt length interesting with the set up. I want all the ponies I can get out of this motor.

I already run this setup, theres multiple ways to route the belt depending on what length you get


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

There is a different waterpump pulley you use that runs off of the serp belt instead of the V-belt.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

**+*+*BBM Project Car Page, Sign UP Here*+*+**

We need some more nice project cars, please upload away!
Thanks in advance for participating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/project_car/list/


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: *+*+*BBM Project Car Page, Sign UP Here*+*+* (JBETZ)*

Hey John, I keep trying to get my password for the site because I cant login, I guess I'll try making another account. Anyway, Here's a quick shot of the new setup


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: *+*+*BBM Project Car Page, Sign UP Here*+*+* (Zorba2.0)*

email me your usr and p-work
I'll reset you and email you back
Thanks I want you there.
Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: *+*+*BBM Project Car Page, Sign UP Here*+*+* (JBETZ)*

I'll get some pictures of the car soon and post up on your site John, after looking at some of the cars you have on there already I am skeptical about posting what I have done, but it's still a project in the making after all on a tight family mans budget.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: *+*+*BBM Project Car Page, Sign UP Here*+*+* (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_I'll get some pictures of the car soon and post up on your site John, after looking at some of the cars you have on there already I am skeptical about posting what I have done, but it's still a project in the making after all on a tight family mans budget.

Jon, post away this is for anyone at any point in their project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: *+*+*BBM Project Car Page, Sign UP Here*+*+* (JBETZ)*

Question, do you need both the upper and lower intake manifold from the mkIV for a fmic or just the upper?


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

anyone out there have an old stage 1 plus pulley for sale.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: *+*+*BBM Project Car Page, Sign UP Here*+*+* (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_Question, do you need both the upper and lower intake manifold from the mkIV for a fmic or just the upper?

Upper and lower my friend, i also used the mkIV valve cover


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (gmgolfracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmgolfracer* »_anyone out there have an old stage 1 plus pulley for sale.

This is the standard pulley in our Stage I kit
70mm, we have them on the shelf if you need one.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Are any of you guys interested in buying some H&R Race springs? I went with the cup kit and no longer need the springs, let me know, I'll give you guys on this post a good deal on them, I can send over pictures to anyone who is interested, i'll post some pics on here too soon. They are some what new too.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: *+*+*BBM Project Car Page, Sign UP Here*+*+* (hookedup4door)*

I have a mk4 intake for sale if anyone needs it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3348045


_Modified by all-starr-me at 3:08 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just to jump back on subject, how are you stg 3 guys holding up? Can't wait to finsh up my other motor and get it in the car, still hoping by the end of this Summer, seems I may have to get a nother mk3 harness to replace the one I have because I just can't seem to figure out why the OBD port is not working, well maybe I will figure it out before I go to buy anotrher and replace it all. Post you later, Oh John I posted up on your site, still have not seen my car on there though. but i'm sure it may take a day or so to show. Nice cars on thier by the way.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_Just to jump back on subject, how are you stg 3 guys holding up? Can't wait to finish up my other motor and get it in the car, still hoping by the end of this Summer, seems I may have to get a nother mk3 harness to replace the one I have because I just can't seem to figure out why the OBD port is not working, well maybe I will figure it out before I go to buy anotrher and replace it all. Post you later, Oh John I posted up on your site, still have not seen my car on there though. but i'm sure it may take a day or so to show. Nice cars on thier by the way.

You are live my brother, thanks for posting it 
Hey are you still running that VR6 maf housing?
If you are it will mess up your afr by about 12% from out billet unit.
Some of you in here may not know this, Jon or (Jonvwluver78) drove the Red GTI prototype car for nearly a year while we worked on his OBD I version. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks again Jon


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Not a problem with the post, I need to get some current pictures up, i've changed the rims and tires along with the grill which are now 15'' TSW'S & X-hair lights with grill, I went back to the stock MAF, been running it ever since I did the swap in the MK2. I'll use the VR Maf again when I get this 16v complete, and use that until I can buy the better set up off you. Are you planing on going to Water Wagens?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

I need a plate and hoses to a oil cooler anyone have any laying around they want to sell?


----------



## ELS (Nov 24, 2001)

With stg 1 I'm idling around 2000 rpm, what adjustments do I need to make to lower it?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (ELS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ELS* »_With stg 1 I'm idling around 2000 rpm, what adjustments do I need to make to lower it? 

You need to find the problem with your car that is causing this.
I've not heard of anyone with a high idle issue.
Give me call on Monday, lets talk about some possible causes.
Thanks again


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (ELS)*

I've not heard of these issues either on stg 1, at first there ws the up and down idle and issues with stalling, but that was due to the ECU reading the new software. Hope you can get it figured out


----------



## ELS (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (ELS)*

Anyone know who's Harlequin that was at Waterfest in the exhibition area? It had a brand new kit.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

The kid had a post up on the tex about that car,he had a charger in it from a PO but something happened so he had got another.
I want to say this is the one here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3310758 
Hows your set up going?


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

yeah that kid was at Waterfest, he parked right next to one of my friends on sunday in the exhibition area. Car was nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (red97k2golf)*

I wasnt sure if it was the same kid or not. I didnt know he bought a new one that fast. He didnt have the shroud over the charger.. again, lol. Recipe for disaster.
So far so good. Stock compression with the 63mm takes some time to tune. I've gotten the EGT's down quite a bit form where I was with the 53mm on, about 200º cooler on the highway. I'll have to dyno it to really see the changes. Plus this motor has to last me till I build the other one.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

So not only does he have one of a kind VW, but he is sporting the best charger on it for the 2.0, lucky guy


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Honestly I dont understand why someone would sell a car like that. speaking from a mk3 driver thats like the holy grail.. and its charged, colored bbs'... clueless.. clueless


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Well we all get an itch from time to time


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

finally got to start my charger install today...


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Well we all get an itch from time to time


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

I seen some pretty fast cars at Water wagens, there was a rabbit with a G60 Lysholm kit that was hitting mid 12's I was very impressed. I want t osay he was in the top 5 for times in the 1/4 Th of a mile, This G60 was really loud, loudest I have heard besides John's at BBM, the best at the end were two R32's that had big turbo's, an Audi would have taken the complete win but blew something on a pass, black smoke at the back of the car while going down the track is never a good sign.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Jon- that 12 sec Rabbit has an Mk3 ABA 2.0L engine swap and our Mk3 Supercharger kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He was launching a little soft, it has some quicker times to rip in the very near future.
Here is a video
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1yNV_vNXXrs


_Modified by JBETZ at 1:09 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the sound of that...


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Hey does anyone have some dimensions of a fmic core that would fit nicely behind the mkIII bumper? I'd like to cut as little as possible. I'm planning on just having one built and then going with the rest of stage III.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_Hey does anyone have some dimensions of a fmic core that would fit nicely behind the mkIII bumper? I'd like to cut as little as possible. I'm planning on just having one built and then going with the rest of stage III.

The smaller of the two IC cores that we sell on our site fits.
Our stage III kit ended up being a full sheet of parts...
Well worth the money considering the time you will save.
We only spent two years on it


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

That Rabbit is in a class of it's own, very nice if I say so myself, I would like to be hitting the 12 sec mark in my car some day after this summer, but will see what happens, depends on how much play money I can come up with in the next couple months. Are all the stg3 cars that loud or is that just in that Rabbit?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_That Rabbit is in a class of it's own, very nice if I say so myself, I would like to be hitting the 12 sec mark in my car some day after this summer, but will see what happens, depends on how much play money I can come up with in the next couple months. Are all the stg3 cars that loud or is that just in that Rabbit?

He did the switcharoo of the t-body from the inlet of the compressor to up on the intake manifold.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Ah I see, Does that make it run better than it does? or is it just for preference. of noise level.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: PCV*

Has anyone rigged their PCV vent into the intake with the charger setup? Even with my vent hose running to the fenderwell, I still get some slight fumes in the car when sitting in traffic and the AC is on. If so, I'd like to know how you did it (pictures would be great).


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_Ah I see, Does that make it run better than it does? or is it just for preference. of noise level.

Honestly, if you're running an I/C it does run better. But apparantly John redeveloped the deverter setup so your car can idle better silenced also. Throttle response is much better on the intake manifold, theres just no way around that.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Have you seen pics of the new set up? I would be interested in seeing this, and John, Would it still work side by side if doing the 16v set up.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

So Been throwing codes lately. Wanna know what u guys think.
2 Weeks Ago it was P0113 and P0134
Cleared those then last week CEL came on. Checked last night and i got these.
P0113
P1238
P1239
P1240
P1426
Came to work this morning and CEL came on. I got P0113. P0113 is Intake Air Temperature malfunction I believe i cannot remember. P0134 is Bank 2 o2 Sensor. the rest of the codes that i cleared last night were related to the IAT sensor misreading. So idk whether it is the IAT sensor i should be replacing or the Bank 2 o2. I just wanna make sure before I spend $100 something on a 02 sensor.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Well LMAO all my code problems have gone away without having to replace anything but...... Stage 1 has finally killed my clutch.














Weird too or at least for me, car was driving fine couple days back and then just recently when given gas in gear the car just revs. Weird too that my clutch died at 80k with prolly 10 if that launches since i bouth the car with 54k. Well now i got to figure out where to get money to fix it and whether or not I want a LWFW for the car considering its a daily.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Well with the clutch that is normal in myu opinion, I had to replace my clutch after a short while after the install of my set up, but I went stright with stg 2, Go with a good clutch, I know they are not cheap, but will save you a lot of head ache later on,or a lot of money if you ave to pay someone to do it for you.
As far as the LWFW well they are nice, but you 're constanly shifting much faster, and does not allow for much play in your shifting, the stock wheel will give you a bit more time to shift, unlike the LWFW which you have to be ready to shift because it not only revs faster but it also drops faster.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

020
Southbend TZ Series Clutch and Pressure Plate Cryo Treated
BBM 210mm 8.5lb Flywheel
Pelolok Shim Kit
Peloquin Bolt Kit
That is what i was planning on doing. I was told by u and i think BMGFifty that its a good setup but the LWFW is a bit ify considering daily driving the car. I was told by a good VW mechanic friend of mine that while i am down there i should do the Rear Main Seal and Carrier. Which i have no idea of and was hoping someone could shed some light on.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I love my LWFW.
I didn't think I was going to like it based on all the things I've read (on here) about LWFWs on the 2.0s, but I think it made a big improvement in the way the car revs and rev matches.
I thought I would like the way the OEM FW felt when launching (it kind of gives it a kick in the ass when you let the clutch out quick, I guess from more rotating mass..?), but I ended up really like the LWFW better.
I'm running an ACT HDPP and the ACT full face/sprung 'street disk', along with a peloquin LSD and have had no problems with the clutch grabbing... going on 30k w/ the charger/clutch/LSD and about 10k on the LWFW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I'm still up in the air about the lwfw. I used to think that the heavy one was great for a daily...and it is, but I haven't driven a light weight one in so long that I have forgotten what its like. I do enjoy being lazy with my shifts and still having a good thrust when I re-engage the clutch. If you ever plan on dragging the car you should get a light weight one, the heavy one prevents super fast shifts above say 6k rpm.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John... sent you an email about incorrect bolts shipped with my kit... can you check it and get back to me? Im dying to get this thing done.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_John... sent you an email about incorrect bolts shipped with my kit... can you check it and get back to me? Im dying to get this thing done.









I'm in Montana right now, please call the shop.
Thanks
541.388.1202


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I'm in Montana right now, please call the shop.
Thanks
541.388.1202

Tried that... thats kinda why I wanted to talk with you... Oh, well. I guess i will try to source one locally. thanks.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_
Tried that... thats kinda why I wanted to talk with you... Oh, well. I guess i will try to source one locally. thanks.









What bolt are you needing or missing?
email me what is going on at [email protected]
We will get you fixed up.
Thanks


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

How is everyones car holding up these days, have not seen much chat on here about anythign new, Anyone do any more upgrades? I'm still trying to source all my parts needed to finish up my 16v


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I'm not entirely sure why, but my car is running with the vigor that it ran during the cold winter months. It's running absolutely perfect. I couldn't be happier. 
I still need that radiator that you have, mine is leaking a bit. Hit me up if you are coming to Seattle.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I drove my car for the first time in a month yesterday. 8 whole psi!
It'll probably be another month before I drive it again, so by then I'll have forgotten all about getting decent clamps instead of the supplied hose clamps. Best I've seen is 10 anyway.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

John, I just put on the new intercooler tubes. They fit great, all the way up to the core. It really quiets down the charger too. It's really sleeper now. Thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Got a question. I had my battery disconnected for about 3 days while I was working on my car so of course the ECU reset itself. Well everything's back together and has been so for about 2 1/2 weeks. The car is still wanting to cut off like it hasn't adapted back to the chip yet. I don't remember it taking this long to adapt before. Does this sound normal? 
Also, is there anything holding up the release of stage III or is it good to go? I know there was some issue with completing the software.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Jon-
When I email you it is still bouncing back.
Our servers do not like each other
email me at [email protected] from now on.
To answer your question $39
Thanks again


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_Got a question. I had my battery disconnected for about 3 days while I was working on my car so of course the ECU reset itself. Well everything's back together and has been so for about 2 1/2 weeks. The car is still wanting to cut off like it hasn't adapted back to the chip yet. I don't remember it taking this long to adapt before. Does this sound normal? 
Also, is there anything holding up the release of stage III or is it good to go? I know there was some issue with completing the software.

i had this happen to me also, it would take 2 days+ to get the car to adapt after disconnecting the battery... it also got progressivly worse every time i disconnected the battery.
I swapped out the TB with another one i had laying around and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Well I'm not sure about the amount of time it has taken for your ECU to adapt back to it's configuration, but I just have to say I am very close to having everything I need to do my 16v swap very soon, and I am talking with a guy about getting a 9A tranny with a LSD in it as well, can't wait. by the end of this summer things should be looking good for my ride.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_How is everyones car holding up these days, have not seen much chat on here about anythign new, Anyone do any more upgrades? I'm still trying to source all my parts needed to finish up my 16v

I've got a box of parts in my garage waiting for me to install. Hopefully, I will get to it this weekend. For most on this forum, this is nothing fancy, just bringing my Stage I up to current specs. It's exciting for me though







. I'm hoping that I get rid of my constant CEL and I squeeze a few more ponies out of it.
42lb injectors
New software
3" Billet MAF Housing


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

did some one tryed the water/meth on the s/c ?
i was wondering obout it long time ago...
can we put one ..if so is it b4 or after the charger ?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

If I rememebr right someone did do a WI kit, and placed the spray nozzle after the charger near the intake, it's somewhere in this thread, just don't know what page.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well as I mentioned my 16v is coming together very nice, so after installing a few things,I thought I would snap some pictures and show you the motor as it sits right now, getting more parts in the mail this week.
























Can't wait to get the FMIC set up very soon


_Modified by Jonvwluver78 at 9:25 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_What bolt are you needing or missing?
email me what is going on at [email protected]
We will get you fixed up.
Thanks

Thanks for taking care of this for me. I got the bolt in time to work on this past saturday, but then noticed that the bypass tube was too short and only had one rubber hose end.







I have not call the shop because honestly, although the issue with missing/incorrect parts has been very frustrating but with the birth of my daughter on sunday, this is obviously being put on the back burner. 
I need to go through the rest of the parts to ensure that there aren't any more issues with parts. Looking at the pic on the site, i think im also missing the RR FPR for my obd1 kit.
I will also need to source a smaller radiator, if you or anyone here can offer any advice on which to chose for a mk1 rabbit it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I've got water injection installed on my setup. If you do it, install it after the charger, before the intake. Ideally I would have removed the discharge pipe from the charger and put it right there, but I just reached as far inside as I could and drilled it.
Dunno if it makes a difference really, but it can't hurt.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

you got eneny pic. of your setup ?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_
Thanks for taking care of this for me. I got the bolt in time to work on this past saturday, but then noticed that the bypass tube was too short and only had one rubber hose end.







I have not call the shop because honestly, although the issue with missing/incorrect parts has been very frustrating but with the birth of my daughter on sunday, this is obviously being put on the back burner. 
I need to go through the rest of the parts to ensure that there aren't any more issues with parts. Looking at the pic on the site, i think im also missing the RR FPR for my obd1 kit.
I will also need to source a smaller radiator, if you or anyone here can offer any advice on which to chose for a mk1 rabbit it would be greatly appreciated.











Congrats on the new baby. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The RR FPR is no longer part of the OBD I kit.
Feel free to call me when you get some rest and we can go over that hose and be sure that you are ready to run.
Thanks again


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_How is everyones car holding up these days, have not seen much chat on here about anythign new, Anyone do any more upgrades? I'm still trying to source all my parts needed to finish up my 16v

Mines seen a lot better days i can tell u that much. SMALL TINY oil leak that i can't trace. Clutch that was slipping last week and now isn't. And what i think to be valve tick today. Just a waiting game right now which is angering me.














Wheels Sitting, Focal Speakers Sitting, TT Pedals Sitting lol and school starts soon. Good to hear that others are progressing though.
PS: I got the oil leak fixed. Now I Think i have a really bad exhaust leak. 


_Modified by Aali1011 at 1:53 AM 8-16-2007_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Engine looks great Jon, What pistons are you using and what CR?

My car is still holding up with the junkyard motor but it is getting some pretty mad blow by. Oh well, It only has to last me until I can pick up a winter beater because then the engine is coming out again.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_you got eneny pic. of your setup ? 

no, and it's not pretty enough to take a pic of







I have the pump mounted to the battery tray, the feed line coming from the windshield washer reservoir, and a switch in the car to turn it on or off.
I got it from coolingmist.com for about $170 I think. That included a variable pressure switch and a check valve. Don't know if the pressure switch is working anymore, so I have to build a regulator to test it on my air compressor. Comes on at 20psi (my lowest compressor setting) but since i'm not even pushing 10psi, that doesn't tell me much.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Stock OBD2 pistons lol


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just a real quick line, Do I have some goodness to share with you guys, just redid my motor and parts, and must say it's looking pretty damn sweet, When I do this motor swap I am going to reroute wires to have out of site, and place the battery in the rear hatch with a custom built casing for it. I'll post up some pictures of the block real soon, but is looking good in my opinion.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

man Jon I wish you lived east coast i'd love to see that thing. I'm finally getting around to replacing the cat and 02 sensors to try and pass emissions. It's been rought but im trying to make h20 over here on the east coast. 
Jon def take pics I love seeing what everyone is doing with this kit. Great kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_Stock OBD2 pistons lol 

Why do they have those ridges on the sides like that? Mine didnt have those.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_
Why do they have those ridges on the sides like that? Mine didnt have those.

They are scavenger bosses and are there to help reduce detonation. G60 pistons have big fat ones off to one side. Squish and compression geometry is a really big deal. One of the reasons the 2.0L stock pistons work so well with boost is that nicely shaped dish that they have.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well said John, Oh I need to get in touch with you very soon, need a few more parts I can only get thorugh you or should say only want to get from you to complete this motor, I've tried to email you, but perhaps the email is acting up again. Pictures will be up today guys.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well as I said, here are some pictures of my progress with the motor, the blue is a bit darker than that in which the piture shows. can't wait to get a header, and some good cams to attach to it, target of the end of this summer is still on track. Supercharger 16v mk2 coming soon.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Damn!!! Looks fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Thanks, I'm not sure what I am going to do with the transmission, I may just go with Black/red, the red would really Pop out at you though, but the black will hide any oil or grease a bit better. we'll see when that time comes.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

So I got under the car today to find that my bolts holding the cat to the header had rusted off. So i have concluded 2 things from this. One the 2.0 is very loud without an exhaust. Two a supercharged 2.0 is very fast w/o an exhaust.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Ask J. Betz if he knows about SC power without an exhaust? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

i would love to put a 3 inch mustang tb and port the inlet part of the charger to match, bbm should make a chip thats adapted to the mustang tb


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (cifdig)*

I could not agree more with you one that one, especially since I will be going 16v here real soon...


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

Lol I love what i started but its going to all that much more work for JBETZ. Yea my exhaust thing was awesome in came in 3 stages bolt by bolt. Bolt one lil louder lil faster this is nice i could get used to this. Bolt two POP burst of speed my friend with his 20th better look out. Bolt three Nuclear Warhead going off. Didn't get to drive the car like this but i could only imagine it would be stupid fast.
Regardless i got the clutch done today. No shim kit or bolt kit cause stupid me didn't realize there was ALOT more work involved. But the car is running a lot stronger but the clutch needs some more break in.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I've coem into a bit of a snag with the completion of the motor, I had a deal presented to me that I could not pass up. Up for sale was a 1988 Scirocco very clean but had been hit in the rear, but damage not to bad, no chasis damage that is able to be seen with the naked eye for 800.00 BUCKS and is a running 16v, not to mention it's got sway bars, suspension, and front and rear strut bars, yes I know this is why I had to buy this car.... Will take some pictures of it and post them up, you will not believe the deal I got. I may even do a ABA 16v S/C Scirocco..


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_Will take some pictures of it and post them up, you will not believe the deal I got. I may even do a ABA 16v S/C Scirocco..

I like the sound of this...


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I've thought about it before, but I think the time has come: I'm going to sell my Passat. The problem is, it's not worth much. It's not worth much + a little $ with the BBM kit installed.
So my question is this: What would a lightly used (as in less than 5k miles) bbm kit be worth to YOU? StageII cam/chip (dunno if head gasket is reusable)
I've been happy with the kit and thought about pulling the engine/tranny but really, in my current situation I dont see myself workin on a project car. 
Part of the reason I want/need to sell it is I dont drive the damn thing. I've got maybe 500 miles on it this YEAR. Driving my Duc since May, got my F150 for haulin crap.

Tryin to decide if it's worth it to put a stock head gasket back in and strip the BBM kit out, or sell it as is.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

that sucks that you are selling it. you should get a gti and put it in there. you might be able to reuse the head gasket but if not you could just double stack gaskets. then get stage III and you would be feelin it again. the stage 2 kits gota be worth atleast 2k used. id list it for like $2500. you should for sure part it out and sell the passat stock to get the most out of it. good luck,. 


_Modified by Pry at 3:23 AM 8-23-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_I've thought about it before, but I think the time has come: I'm going to sell my Passat. The problem is, it's not worth much. It's not worth much + a little $ with the BBM kit installed.
So my question is this: What would a lightly used (as in less than 5k miles) bbm kit be worth to YOU? StageII cam/chip (dunno if head gasket is reusable)
I've been happy with the kit and thought about pulling the engine/tranny but really, in my current situation I dont see myself workin on a project car. 
Part of the reason I want/need to sell it is I dont drive the damn thing. I've got maybe 500 miles on it this YEAR. Driving my Duc since May, got my F150 for haulin crap.

Tryin to decide if it's worth it to put a stock head gasket back in and strip the BBM kit out, or sell it as is.

Pull the charger and sell them separately, you will get more $$$
Or you could go to Stage 3 and drive with a perma-grin








These kits rarely go on-sale used and they bring a pretty high re-sale.
We are also going into another period without compressors... could be 4+ months. We do have a few left on the shelf, going fast... grab one while you can if you want one.
Best of luck with your sale.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_So my question is this: What would a lightly used (as in less than 5k miles) bbm kit be worth to YOU? StageII cam/chip (dunno if head gasket is reusable)

Don't know if this helps or not but I purchased my Stage I kit used with 9k miles on it. I felt like I paid a fair price at $1,300 for the complete kit (minus consumables). I've been told by others that I stole it at that price.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Guess I'll plan on pulling it then. If/when I put it up for sale, I'll probably sell the head with it. Nothing fancy but I cleaned up all the ports and matched em to the gaskets a little better.
Should go quicker than the initial install if I can find all the stock parts to put back on









My plan had been to pull the engine/tranny and swap in a stock unit, but earlier this year I took about 1/3 cut in pay so I don't have play money like I used to.
Plus I've got my bike, and no car matches up to that for performance/$


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree parting it out will get you more in return.
I'll have those pictures of the Scirocco I just bought up soon, car ran great, so glad to have extra parts and yet another 16v to play with.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Anyone need a lower compression head gasket? I bought one a while back for another motor but I think I'm going to stick to 10:1 compression. $100 shipped


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

hmm, I might take you up on that. There's nothing really stoping me from getting stage II.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I was going to get pictures of the Scirocco I bought but I got carried away and starting ripping it apart, becuase I have torn down three other cars it does not take me long to do another. I have the motor tranny pulled and the head looks great, I was hoping for an aftermarket cam or cams, but they were stock, thought they may have had some after market ones because the car had sway bars, strut bars, HOR springs and not sure what strut or shock assembly. If any of you need or know anyone who needs Scirocco parts let me know I have a bunch now. I just have to sell some of these parts to make my money back to finish up my 16v for the Supercharger. Post you later


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Sooo big update...
I was having a hard time passing inspection due to my emissions here in delaware. My cat was completely toasted, so yesterday I replaced the cat and decided to remove the resonator so I just have the muffler now. The car runs so much better now. And the sound of the charger and borla muffler is incredible. 
So heres the update.. I was having a horrible horrible belt whine if I accelerated to hard about 2,500 rpms. And now.. it doesnt do it..at all. You can mash the gas and it's just as smooth as can be. So I'm going out on a limb and saying the cat wasnt allowing the engine to breath at all and it was binding the engine maybe causing the belt to slip maybe? Oh well whatever it is is hopefully fixed now. good times .. sorry for the long post but damn it feels good to drive this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

I don't except you apology for the long post and demand a box of cookies be sent to my house. Enjoy the sound it really is something else. Are you running the TT 2.25in with the dual resonator setup and then removed a resonator?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Recently, as of yesterday I guess, my car has been pluming large amounts of smoke out of the catch can. What causes this? I know pressure builds up in the crank case and it needs to be vented but why would it start to smoke more than usual?


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I have the eurosport 2.75 i believe... its an old set up.. I believe it came with a borla. It sounds like the car has balls now. but it opened the engine up so much now. It runs so smooth and the throttle response is amazing. it has no grip in first gear now.. love driving this thing.. even if it isnt registered


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_I have the eurosport 2.75 i believe... its an old set up.. I believe it came with a borla. It sounds like the car has balls now. but it opened the engine up so much now. It runs so smooth and the throttle response is amazing. it has no grip in first gear now.. love driving this thing.. even if it isnt registered
















Damn i wish you were closer cause i want to know what a 2.75 setup is like cause i am highly debating it. I can't find a Borla muffler though with a 2.75 in and out. Just 3in so far. I wonder if Thermal makes a 2.75 muffle. I would ideally to a Milltek but those are so hard to come by and are so much dough.


----------



## gtpon22s (Feb 11, 2007)

is there a bbm kit that would work on a mk4 bug? if so how hard is the installation?


_Modified by gtpon22s at 7:19 PM 9-2-2007_


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (gtpon22s)*

So I messed up... its a 2.25 inch pipe from euro sport. just took the resonator off so it could breath a little better. I dont think with a 2.75 it'd be possible to have enough back pressure.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_So I messed up... its a 2.25 inch pipe from euro sport. just took the resonator off so it could breath a little better. I dont think with a 2.75 it'd be possible to have enough back pressure. 


Idk man. Like i had stated before when my exhaust fell off from the header to the cat the car was QUICK. I mean the clutch was slipping a hell of a lot but for the time it didn't the damn thing was quick. If anything I have thought about doing header,high flow cat, 2.75 piping with a coupler down to 2.5 at the muffler then idk about the tallpipe.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I have a full 2.5" system and I think it's plenty. But then again I have 230whp and still want more so it's tough to say when enough is enough.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I should be picking up a mk2 Jetta this week so the hot ride can finally take a well deserved vacation. Then I get to start tearing into the motor, woo hoo!!


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I have a 2.5 exhaust running of a TT Race header, I think my ar is pretty quick,but I am not sure what it would feel like with out this set up. I went right with it after installing it in my mk2, I know my 2.25 exhaust and header on my mk3 was quick, but not as fast as my mk2, but I think there is a big weight issue involved in that difference.

Oh Andy, I will be sporting that 230WHP with you real soon, I just got me some Autotech front and rear strut bars and a rear Sway bar as well to go with my 16v Motor, When I do go with the 16v i will be running a high flow cat and a resonator along with the mk3 DP, after awhile I will then replace with 16v street header and a cam set.
I still think I will be up and running the 16v by the end of this summer....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Is this thread being wiped out or what, no one is posting up on it any longer, and I don't even see it come up when I punch in BBM under the search option.
I was wondering about how many PNW guys were going to be going to the Portland race way to watch or perhaps take part in the racing that is going to be taken place.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I will be at the autoblitzkreig. I may even race if my budget allows. I can't really afford to break anything at the moment.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

ok so this thread is super long. took me forever to search through everything. Didnt seem to find what I was looking for. Seems I got my cat/o2 cel cleared but my evap is still fouling. Anyone have an idea what I'm supposed to do? I know its on here but after all these pages its taking forever to find out how to fix the evap code.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I will be at the autoblitzkreig. I may even race if my budget allows. I can't really afford to break anything at the moment. 

I'm plannnig to race and bust it!


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_ok so this thread is super long. took me forever to search through everything. Didnt seem to find what I was looking for. Seems I got my cat/o2 cel cleared but my evap is still fouling. Anyone have an idea what I'm supposed to do? I know its on here but after all these pages its taking forever to find out how to fix the evap code.

Did you replace your gas cap?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Nice I am trying to see about making that trip, would be great to see this, I am thinking this will be better than Water wagens, will not be hard to beat as long as it does not rain. 
I would hate to see you bust it, but boy would that be fun,








Was wondering if you have got my emails John? I am still peicing together my 16v, I am thinking about going with a AWIC and supposed to talk with this guy finally about getting the 2Y tranny with the LSD in it. I am still going ot need a fw parts from you like fuel rail,digi cups,injectors, and talk to you about the crank pulley and having a new centering ring for it.
After talking with someone I also plan to tak a bit more time and replace some componets in the head. HD springs and Titanium Lifters.
What is your thought on getting the block honed to the next oversized piston size? I'm thinking about going with JE Pistons. if I just wanted to buy some parts and get it on the road I could, but I would really like to do it right the first time and not really have to worry about it. I would like to see 20 PSI some day


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_ok so this thread is super long. took me forever to search through everything. Didnt seem to find what I was looking for. Seems I got my cat/o2 cel cleared but my evap is still fouling. Anyone have an idea what I'm supposed to do? I know its on here but after all these pages its taking forever to find out how to fix the evap code.


Do you have the latest software? If you have the older style charger with the brass fitting on the intake plate you could reattach the the evap. Personally I would go with the new software, it is oh so nice.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I'd second that. I just upgraded my software and it is night and day difference.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I would love to test this new software out, John updated all his old customers for free didn't he? I'm going to wait ust because I am sure I will be doing the 16v very soon, I just need a few more parts and I am able to go for it, and good thing is if the 16v does not work out I will have my other ABA still in tact waiting to be replaced back into the car lol, it's a win win situation Cuz lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Andy get back to me about the trip this 29th. later


----------



## opi_0dd (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re:*

question to BBM S/C owners w/Stage II or Higher:
If upgrading to the 63mm pulley for 11-12psi, is using a headgasket to lower compression -enough- to have a "safe" setup in terms of how hard im running the motor, with the increased boost?
or do i need to do more to make it reliable at that psi?


_Modified by opi_0dd at 11:22 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (opi_0dd)*

The headgasket is enough to make that boost level "safe". I ran my stage 2 setup hard and didn't have any issues.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: (opi_0dd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *opi_0dd* »_question to BBM S/C owners w/Stage II or Higher:
If upgrading to the 63mm pulley for 11-12psi, is using a headgasket to lower compression -enough- to have a "safe" setup in terms of how hard im running the motor, with the increased boost?
or do i need to do more to make it reliable at that psi?

_Modified by opi_0dd at 11:22 PM 9-9-2007_

You should also invest in some head studs. Ive been through stage 2 and now im at stage three and im fine.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

quick question to all with stgII..
I have the 57mm pully on me charger stgII
and i got only 12+psi is that sound normal ???

I have also AT270 cam.
I checked and ther is no boost leak at all.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Does not sound right to me bud, I still run the 63, and I hit 10PSI all day, if I get the RPM up there I see close to 12PSI so running that smaller pulley should get you above 12PSI and the rating on the pulley is slightly off by a could PSI but remember, The PSI depends on a few different things, being if your running the ABA intake and ect,the ports are smaller which will increase PSI also if you run a stock exhaust it will be up there too, what I am saying is if your ports on the intake are bigger and you run a bigger exhaust your PSI will drop some because there is not as much restriction or back preasure.. Hope this helps


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

yeh that what i'm thinking too.
i got a cat back 2 1/4 all the way with at AT270 cam.
one thing i can say is that car pull like crazy but i see 12psi... 
i remember one time that it say 15psi for the 57mm pulley but it bay be for the 1.8


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Well, I'm still shopping for parts right now for the old motor and I'm not quite sure what compression ratio to run. I was running 10:1 on a junkyard motor with the stage 2 pulley and was getting 28 mpg and some low egt's. BUT I miss the power of the 18 psi pulley. Should I build one around 8.75-9:1 found a place that is selling some wiseco pistons for $485 and found rods for $425 off of TT's site. 
Also, what does a regular old head rebuild cost, like new seats etc? Finally, what's left for new parts when doing a rebuild, piston rings, rod bearings, main bearings???


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well I believe you and I talked about this quite sometime ago. I will be making the 10 hour drive from Cranbrook BC to Woodburn to give u supercharged boys a challenge. I am running Kinetics stage3 @ 20psi on a totally stock motor other than the headspacer and ARP head studs. I should be there early Friday sometime.


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

i still have old obd2 stage 1 software was there any update for that.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

I've so got to make this event to OR. This will be very interesting to see, I know that the TQ really plays a big part in the race world, I pulled on a str8 6 Turbo until he hit 3rd gear.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Wow sounds fast. I raced a supercaharged vette from 2nd gear at 15psi(me) and had him till 3rd then he got 2 cars on me to the top of 4th. I know that I would be right with him now or ahead now that I am at 20psi







. Have beat many 13 second cars so I can't wait to see what I run at sealevel. I am at almost 3000ft above it right now. Other cars that I beat from the line, up to 100mph+ 98 M3 supercharged, 240sx running 16psi(SR20), 2000 Firebird Formula, Modded SRT-4, DSM at 18psi, 1995 r/t stealth TT. All are friends from my area all have been raced many times most were beat with 15psi. Its gonna be a blast for sure. I am from an area that doesn't do VWs so its gonna be great to see and talk to people with the same interest as me more than just the racing although its gonna be very interesting which kits are faster for sure. I think they are going to be fairly even, but who knows. Its a good thing I am trailering it cause there is a good chance it won't be able to drive home


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

ok so I got a new gas cap, but i'm still throwing the evap code... I've had this hose plugged and didnt know I am supposed to or not. What did everyone else do with this hose once they disconnected it from the tb?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Just leave it open and let it vent.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*

x2 this is what i did with my s/c


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

since I have it closed you think that could be the reason for the evap code.. I really know absolutely nothing with it comes to evap.. all I know is that it sucks for the air and it sucks when trying to pass Delaware emissions


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

i have mine open and i don't have a code for it....beter then that i have zero codes ...but i'm obd1


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

I believe it must be vented Just like it would be if it were hooked up to your TB you still have the electronic valve plugged in right. If it isn't plugged in you will throw a code.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I maybe wrong but having it plugged may also cause vapour lock aswell not positive though.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Well I stripped 3rd gear last night so I have like 7 days to get another trans and get it up and running. I already have a 92 passat 02A on its way it will arrive Monday so I should still be going







.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I know how that feels. I stripped 3rd on my o2a about a year ago. Fortunately, it's been holding up great since then.


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the torque specs on the idler pulley bolt???


----------



## kevninja (Sep 25, 2006)

is this kit available for the MKIV


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (kevninja)*

That would be a negative bud. you can buy the package starter kit, and try to fit it in yourself, but there are clearance issuses installing a kit made for the mk3/digi or Coraddo


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

What size was considered to be the Stg 1+ was it the 68mm or the 70mm. One is 11+ psi and the other is 10+psi. Thinking that since it won't be awhile till I go my version of Stg 2 that i might just upgrade the pulley for the time being. Plus my buddy Revoed his 1.8t so i can't be letting him get that far ahead of me









**** What Belt Size almost forgot about that.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Just thought I'd share some pics of piston number 1 from when I finally blew my first motor. Always watch your EGT's, timing, and condition of your spark plugs. Apparently, spark plugs and stock internals dont like 1450 degrees farenheit.
















I've had a junkyard motor in for a while running 10:1 but now im driving a stock mk2 1.8. That thing is sloooow. I'm building a new motor with some wiseco pistons and forged rods, probably 8.75-9:1


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Very nice lol. I just got my tranny back in today after stripping 3rd.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I know how that feels. I stripped 3rd on my o2a about a year ago. Fortunately, it's been holding up great since then. 

lol this is silly, i have the original 020 in my car from 1985, stock diff. and an ACT stg1 clutch. I DRIVE my car hard, and this tranny holds together wonderfully, i must be doing something wrong...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

What kind of power are you pushing? BMGFifty and I are getting closer to 300whp one turboed one supercharged. My 020s diff exploded as soon as I started running 12psi daily and my first 02A broke at 20psi.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Yea im only running stage 3. The 17 psi pulley makes weak power.. Did i mention im in a MK2 car also? The initial torque is much more violent in a 2010 lbs car (i weighed it). All solid mounts also, Maybe im just lucky.. who knows!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

This also depends on your ability to rev match/shift


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

nonono, its how aggresive you slam the gears, grind them till they fit babyyy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

My mk3 weighs 2350lbs(I weighed it). As for my 3rd gear it stripped while I was in 3rd not on a shift. I hit full boost in 3rd and then it was gone







. I am running BFI stage 1 mounts you couldn't move my motor if you needed to. Anyways I was just stating that I blew my trans a few days before the races in Portland and got a new one in so I could still make it down there to have some fun.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Jonvwluver78
Your email still bounces back to me
Shoot me a call if you need those parts brought to the event.
my other email is [email protected]
See you on Saturday


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

good news... i finally got a radiator that will work with the bunny. hope to have it up an running real soon.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Great, I will call you with the list of parts I will need from you, I am catching a ride with BMGfifty







I'll see you there.....


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I am suppose to meet up with BMGFifty when I get into Woodburn so I guess I'll see you too lol







.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Thats cool, can't waitto see what your Turbo has to offer. see you then.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I can't wait to hear your chargers whine. Its an awesome sound. Well I am off to woodburn see some of you friday/saturday








.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Come on Andy we need pics and videos.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Working on it now, I took a bunch.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Here is my car racing Ty's 308 whp... oh 700 lb lighter Rabbit.
Very close, he edged me at the last 200 feet.
Both of us had clean runs on slicks, best race we have had in a long time.
I had him at the 1/8 mile by a car length, side by side at the 1/2 track and 3/4 track.
It was sooooo fun


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

any videos?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John I had an awesome time. Your charger kit was very impressive. Oh thanks for the slicks, spacer and studs lol. I shoulda cranked the boost for my last run. Something like 22psi and a good shift into 3rd lol. My best time was 13.8 @ 102mph on 18psi and John's Slick. I am looking forward to next year and 12s














.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

It was a lot of fun, just wondering thought I would throw this out there, but would anyone be interested in buying my Halloween mask, it scares the crap out of my son, so want to get rid of it, was 200.00 new, willing to sell it to just get it out of here for 50.00 shipped, here is a picture


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Ok. so I really want to get my motor done ASAP. Can I just use the stock OBDII rods in my build up? I'm only looking to see 250hp tops. It would save me $500 dollars and get my project done a month quicker. Any objections?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I'm using stock rods with arp hardware. I'm not worried a bit.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Help*

I need some help guys
I recently installed the latest version of the stage I software, 42lb injectors, 3" MAF Housing, and new upper intake gasket. Since then, I've been getting a lot more knocking under hard acceleration at low RPM's (below 3k rpm's). Also, it is bucking while idling along and the rpm's hang at about 1800 when sitting still. They gradually come down or if I let the clutch out a little, it will bring them down. I am only running 91 octane gas in it as I have yet to find 93 anywhere around here. I've tried octane boosters and it doesn't seem to make much difference.
I keep thinking I've got a vacuum leak somewhere but I cant find any. My boost guage shows a constant 18 when idling. Boost regularly hits 6-7psi for the way I daily drive it. It will hit 10 when I really get on it. 
I am very particular about this car and I want to get it running perfect and these symptoms are causing a lot of irritation. Other than this, it runs great w/ lots of power.
Thanks
RB


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Help (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_I need some help guys
I recently installed the latest version of the stage I software, 42lb injectors, 3" MAF Housing, and new upper intake gasket. Since then, I've been getting a lot more knocking under hard acceleration at low RPM's (below 3k rpm's). Also, it is bucking while idling along and the rpm's hang at about 1800 when sitting still. They gradually come down or if I let the clutch out a little, it will bring them down. I am only running 91 octane gas in it as I have yet to find 93 anywhere around here. I've tried octane boosters and it doesn't seem to make much difference.
I keep thinking I've got a vacuum leak somewhere but I cant find any. My boost guage shows a constant 18 when idling. Boost regularly hits 6-7psi for the way I daily drive it. It will hit 10 when I really get on it. 
I am very particular about this car and I want to get it running perfect and these symptoms are causing a lot of irritation. Other than this, it runs great w/ lots of power.
Thanks
RB

Are you running the billet MAF housing and with a spacer gasket to lower your compression? What pulley are you running? You might try calibrating your t-body. Do you have any cel's or codes?


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Help (JBETZ)*

I am using the original stage I pulley with the Billet MAF housing I bought from you guys. There is no head spacer (as I didn't think stage I required it). I don't have any CEL or codes. Also, I am not familiar with any T-Body adaption procedures on MKIII's.


_Modified by KCMTNBIKER at 10:15 AM 10-5-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Hey Andy, what was the t-body adaptation process you did that worked so well again?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I drive the car for a day or so and let it stall, that way the ecu knows it.







I then either run the adaptation through the Vag com or disconnect the throttle body with the key on but the engine off and then reconnect it. This forces the ecu to readapt and usually fixes things up.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I drive the car for a day or so and let it stall, that way the ecu knows it.







I then either run the adaptation through the Vag com or disconnect the throttle body with the key on but the engine off and then reconnect it. This forces the ecu to readapt and usually fixes things up. 

Thanks for the tip. Mine doesn't stall unless I force it to (eg let out the clutch with no gas). I will try the unplugging of the throttle body to see what that does. Thanks for the tip. I'll post up the results after I give it a few days to straighten out.
Do you think all of this is related (high idle, knock, bucking)?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

I am having problems with my car stalling now and never had problems at all until I relocated my battery to the hatch, not sure what I did wrong by disconnecting the battery, but I am now 130 miles into this and it stalls very fast every time I push the clutch in, I am going to take muy dash out and look at all my wiring, make sure nothi is disconnected, I have no function to my OBD port either


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_I am having problems with my car stalling now and never had problems at all until I relocated my battery to the hatch, not sure what I did wrong by disconnecting the battery, but I am now 130 miles into this and it stalls very fast every time I push the clutch in, I am going to take muy dash out and look at all my wiring, make sure nothi is disconnected, I have no function to my OBD port either









Jon did you ever get that OBD port to work, do you have any codes?
Shoot me a call on Monday, lets talk about your idle or lack there of.
One guy with a high idle and another one with no idle... sorry for the chuckle guys


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

am I supposed to plug the tb in while the key is on? I tried to unplug & plug it while the key was on & didn't seem to make any difference. it still bucks, idle hangs, & knocks more than I think it should. next suggestion?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Any codes?


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

It's ok I am laughing myself, but no I never figured out why my OBD port is not reading, I am going to be taken my dash apart this Sunday and looking to see if I have any exposed wires or anything that looks like it's not right, I am now at 130. miles and still no idle to be found, if I keep it in gear and brake until I get to about 800 RPM's I can get it to idel from time to time, I've changed T-bodies, plugs, MAF sensors, still same issue, If I can't figure this one out, I am going to pull another complete harness from a mk3 and change it out and go from there. until then my brain will continue to ponder and I will keep on drinking my beers lol


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

ok... im sure this has been done, but lets try this.
-verify key on power at fuse 22 and dlc pin 16/16 (red ovals)
-verify continuity to ground at dlc pins 16/4 and 16/5 (brown oval)
-if you have an l.e.d. test light you can check for power signal at dlc pin 16/7(orange oval)
-if you dont have an led test light, make sure that the wires are plugged in the correct spaces in T44
-if still no communication with the ecm run an overlay wire (blue line)
from ecm pin t68/43 (pink oval)to dlc pin16/7.(orange oval) 
data link connector= green square








from bently pages 97-265 and 97-353 

_Modified by djpj06 at 11:44 PM 10-6-2007_


_Modified by djpj06 at 11:47 PM 10-6-2007_


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

no codes. other than these problems, it runs great. 
rb


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

wow im so glad i got a OBD1 no problem at all!!


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John... do you guys offer any kind of lower profile oil fitting for the top of the charger... my hood barely clears it. 
If not, can I just relocate it further front to that spare fitting location?


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

So what pulley and belt do I need for Stg 1 +. I need more power to hold me over till next summer. that and i found out i can get a Pioneer Avic D3 for stupid cheap so funds NEED to go to that.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

is there any way i can fit the mustang tb, with custom software, or do you have software for it


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (cifdig)*

I know BBm sells the adapters for the Mustang TB, would be nice to open up the air way a bit more, now if I cna figure out why my car stalls all the time now.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Thank you very much I could not find my bently for the mk3, still can't,not sure what happened to it I may have left it in the car on accident when I had taken my car tothe metal yard.







Thanks forthr information, I am going to try all that I can, I really miss having a car that does not stall every time I push in the clutch, and to top all this off, now my Odometer is freaking out, RPM's work then they don't and same with Speedo







I think I am going to source another Complete harness and swap it out completly, wish me luck, because of all this my 16v project is now on serious hold and yes again





















time to get busy on the car and have some







Thakns again


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

so for the past 8 months I have been trying to pass inspection.. replaced almost everything and was still throwing codes.. well scanned the codes again said 02 sensor not active.. so I decided to pull the rain tray off and check all the wires for the o2 sensor.. followed it all the way down till I got to the rear mount where it connects.. sure enough the signal wire had come out of the plug and was split. So after all that replacing of things it comes down to something that simple. hopefully the car will run a little better now that it actually can read the sensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

ok so after some time out on the car, still stalls and replaced the OBD Harness yet still readds no signal, I found 6 wires I have no clue where they go or what they are for, can't look them up on the bently because I lost it, but these are the wires with color code

Orange clip, Female 2 Prong Orange/White stripe Gy/Green stripe
White Clip, Female 1 Prong Orange/Yellow Stripe
Black Clip, This clip comes off the OBD Harness
Male 1 Prong, Red/White Stripe
White Clip Male 1 Prong Black/ White Stripe
Also off the OBD Harness thick Red/ White Stripe wire which is hot with key on and off.
And with that wires runs a small Brown/White Strip wire which is not hot, thinking this is a ground.
Any help on this would be great, I am now running my car with out a dash until I figure this out, need to look into the laws about that one. Thnaks to all that can lend a helping hand


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

did you verify power and ground to the dlc? with a multimeter, find a good body ground, put the black lead there. then, with the red lead, and with the key off check for continuity to t16/4 and t16/5 of the dlc. then with the key on check for 12v at t16/16.(remember to switch the meter). if those are good then the only things left are the signal wire and the ecm. 
also.... it sounds like you have a bad ground. with a battery relocation make sure that all of the grounds that went to the battery have a good new home. the engine still needs to be grounded to the body with a battery style cable....

im not sure of the clips and wires that you that you listed, but i had a lot of loose connectors.. some from the TCM (my donor was an auto), some from the air bag system, others that i have no idea











_Modified by djpj06 at 12:00 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Thanks buddy, I will try that out first before I go and buy a complete new harness and wire it up for the mk2. I grounded the battery to the body in the back, perhaps I will try to find a better gound spot and switch it over, To top all this off my odometer does not show speed, and the RPM's work on and off, Now that you mentiong grounding I think all this sounds a lot like a ground issue. Thanks for the info and suggestions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_is there any way i can fit the mustang tb, with custom software, or do you have software for it

was just browsing around and read across it but back when i had my charger i made a plate that you bolt right onto the end flange where the 2.0 throttle body would bolt up and then you bolt up a 3in mustant throttle body seeing how the tube size is just a hair under 3in inside diameter....








for sale if someone wants it also....


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Alright looks like interest has dwindled in my car. Enough people said they wanted it, and would definitely get back to me....you all know how that is. Looks like I'll likely be taking it apart if I can get a decent price for everything.
The package would include:
BBM Supercharger StageII - Head gasket may or may not be able 
To be reused. Would need new head bolts
StageI PUlley/software
Cold air intake alum pipe
Water/meth injection pump and nozzle
Boost gauge, oil prssure gauge.
water trap for valve cover vent
I'd send the head that's on there now, which I cleaned up the ports on
no oil pan fitting
no head bolts
For those that have expressed interest, let me know what you think it's worth. If we're pretty close I'll put up an actual ad and take the first bidder.
New this would be...what, $3500, +65 for gauges, 200 for water injection,
Feel free to send PM's.
I'd have put this in the FI classifieds but it scrolls very fast, and I know there are some people in this thread that don't have a kit, but would like one.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

did you have softwear for it or was it standalone


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (cifdig)*

i was going to run stand alone. i had autronic SM2 but sold it all.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

I tried reseting the TB per the provided instructions (thanks) but still runs exactly the same. High RPM's when coming to a stop, bucking while idling, and knocking once I get to 0 or above on the boost guage. Anyone have any ideas? I don't have a CEL and it runs great otherwise.
Thanks


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_I tried reseting the TB per the provided instructions (thanks) but still runs exactly the same. High RPM's when coming to a stop, bucking while idling, and knocking once I get to 0 or above on the boost guage. Anyone have any ideas? I don't have a CEL and it runs great otherwise.
Thanks

If you have a VAG COM you could try this.
Log into adaption channel 2, from 4000k rpm - wide open throttle lean dip. Stock setting is 128 raise value to 150
Here is an idle setting
Log into adaption channel 1, stock setting is 128 raise to 132 This increases the idle up 60-100 rpm
You could try dropping this number.
You shouldnt be having these problems.
You might have a bad sensor, t-body, maf....ect.???
Jeff are you out there, any ideas?



_Modified by JBETZ at 1:59 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

hey john i left a message on your v-mail today about another pulley, i would really like to see over 14 psi but its not gona happen without a smaller pulley, i have everything i could possibly get from you please help me


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Thanks John. I will try this when I get back into town. I only started having these problems after I upgraded the injectors and software. That is why I initially thought I had left a vacuum line unplugged or something but I have yet to find one. Plus, the boost guage doesn't indicate a vacuum or boost leak. The knocking is real bad initially but if you stay in the throttle, it eventually goes away. Also, it doesn't knock much at all if you get into when you are already high in the rpm's (>4k).
With the old software, I was constantly getting a "too rich" code. Do you think I could have blown an O2 sensor and that might be causing this? 
Thanks all for your help.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Yes you could have fouled the O2 or you could have another bad sensor???
The new chip should run nice, no knocks no cels, no bucks...ect.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

I have simuliar issues as well, my car is not able to keep idle due to it bucking down low,then it will spike but very quickly stall, all I did was switch to new software and 42# injectors and relocate my battery, I have checked and replaced ECU's,TB,MAF Sensor 's', spark plugs, and checked all my grounds,even looked for any possible vacume leak,and the only one I could come up with is the steam that was coming from my ears. I even added more grounds to the car to be sure it was grounded really well







, I also have no function of the OBD port







Replaced that harness and yet still reads the same



































Oh yeah and
























































ok better now.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

ok so I am having issues, now my ODOMETER is cutting in and out, I am going to buy a new harness and replace it in place of the one I have now. perhaps it's a pinched wire or something, weird thing is the car ran pretty good before I unhooked that battery.
I've got just about everything I need except a 55mm pulley, modified crank Pulley and a inner cooler set up to do my 16v converion,








but I am not going to proceed anyh further on that motor build up, until I figure out if the car is going to be able to run or not. I've got the money to buy these parts from John at BBM but again I nee to get the current set up running and riding smooth first.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I am going to be getting a new harness tomorrow, should have it ready for install by mid next week. if this does not do the trick, I may put the 30# injectors in and run the stock MAF and see what happens, I wonder why this Post does not show up when you search BBM anymore.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Bump for good measure. and was not able to get that harness today.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

So it looks like I am the only one posting in this thread anymore. Is anyone out thre?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

We are all busy working on our cars, I ordered all my seals and bearings and pistons this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Thats awesome, I know I am going to be busy this week getting all my wiring str8, I hope this will take care of my problems I have been having, then it is time to install the new tranny, 2y my 4K is still good, but want to go to a 16v Transmission for the time being. Well let's see what we can al do this Winter, I'm buying a truck so I can store my car this winter and work on it more with out havibg to worry about driving it. a few times around the block wonn't hurt though hehehe


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I know the 16v are a little shorter geared so that means torque steer


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

















Strange failure again, any way i can get a replacement John?


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Hey John my name is Luke. I have a 2002 jetta 2.0 and i have a question about the BBM stage 1 SC kit. Is this a bolt and go kit with the chip and everything needed? Are head gaskets/pistons/etc. in any danger? Anything to watch out for? Any info is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*



VeedubIII
Strange failure again said:


> Wow, indeed that's broken.
> Yes, call us up and we will get you a new one going.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (dubbass33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbass33* »_Hey John my name is Luke. I have a 2002 jetta 2.0 and i have a question about the BBM stage 1 SC kit. Is this a bolt and go kit with the chip and everything needed? Are head gaskets/pistons/etc. in any danger? Anything to watch out for? Any info is helpful. Thank you.

We have no mk4 supercharger kit available.
There is more info here in our FAQ link.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/faq/


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
We have no mk4 supercharger kit available.
There is more info here in our FAQ link.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/faq/

well that helped answer my question







thanks


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_We are all busy working on our cars,

x2


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I'm collect parts & ideas... then hopefully come x-mas John will be getting a phone call so I can get new presents..


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*tranny failure*

Hi guys,
My tranny just went on my BBM Stage II car.
I already have a Spec Stage II clutch and lightened flywheel.
I am getting an LSD.
I want to avoid getting another tranny at another point. Any recommendations?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: tranny failure (smetzger)*

An o2a swap would be ideal. I haven't had problems with my 020 w/ LSD... but I don't race the car very much.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: tranny failure (UncleJunk)*

got some unclejunk in my trunk...








jk, but i do own this page










_Modified by JBETZ at 11:26 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: tranny failure (JBETZ)*

who has stage 3 on a crossflow 8v running BBM software? how does it run? any CEL? what psi?
My stage 2 runs nice, with no CEL (I can pass Upstate NY emissions!).. and I get 10-13psi depending on the air temps.


_Modified by UncleJunk at 5:14 AM 10-31-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: tranny failure (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_who has stage 3 on a crossflow 8v running BBM software? how does it run? any CEL? what psi?
My stage 2 runs nice, with no CEL (I can pass Upstate NY emissions!).. and I get 10-13psi depending on the air temps.

_Modified by UncleJunk at 5:14 AM 10-31-2007_

Kevin-
The software is basically the same with fueling and timing optimized for the additional boost. So it should run clean and without a cel just like stage II. You will of course have more power and performance.
You should see about 15 psi at the peak.
I'm running my car at Stage III and love it however maybe someone with an unbiased opinion will chime in here.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: tranny failure (JBETZ)*

I never got to run my stage 3 setup on the proper software.. stage 2's chip seemed ok


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: tranny failure (JBETZ)*

Oh, I ran the 13.3 @ 105 with the standard Stage III and a 4 bar frp.
20+ psi


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: tranny failure (JBETZ)*

This entire summer i ran full stage 3 with a stage 2 chip, because the 2 chips i got wouldnt work, I had been running a 3.5bar fpr because i wasnt sure if the stg2 chip feeding enough fuel via the 3bar. My initial dyno on the 3bar showed relatively lean numbers, and we were also able to diagnose several boost leaks. Once all the leaks were fixed i was able to make about 4 more psi, and with it being lean previously i was skeptical so upgraded. I only tracked my car once i had no experience with racing, My first run was a 15.3 at 97 mph, with like a 2.9 60ft







. Second was a 14.8 @ 98 mph, w/ a 2.7 60 ft and a lottt of wheel spin. Then it got rained out, so with practice who knows what number i could have yielded. All i know is this spring shes coming out nastier than ever


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: tranny failure (VeedubIII)*

what was you psi on stgIII and with what pulley ?


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: tranny failure (memoryred gti)*

On stg3 with such a large I/C max was 12/13 psi. (17psi pulley)


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: tranny failure (VeedubIII)*

oh ok thanks 
and what was your # on the dyno...


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: tranny failure (memoryred gti)*

185whp, 181 wftlbs


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

eney one here running the new obd 1 chip with 42# injectors ?
please P.M me I need son information thanks


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Recieved my charger bracket today, thank you very much John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

So I found multiple harnesses for my car for about 75.00 each, but most have been Automatic and I do not feel like going over all the wiring again to make it work with my manual set up. So still no harness, but for a good note, I changed out my T-body with another again, and this time the car started up and idled good, it holds at 2k at times then drops, not sure what thats about, but it idles which makes me happy


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I always like to read this thread, but hasnt been much action lately, heres a little from my behalf. My trans. got screwy at h20 parked my car in my garage for several weeks and didnt touch it. Now i pulled the motor and trans. and have all kinds of silly plans for this winter. 








I used the I-beam that runs across the ceiling of my garage along with a 1 ton chain hoist to pull the motor, it almost worked too well...








Stripped all the components and accessories off the motor..








I'm in love with ziplock write on bags, makes organizing soo easy!








Weapons of choice








Skip through the boring stages...
















Sourced a G60 trans for VERY cheap, consider this a "before" pic








Also got a corrado shift box and cables.








And the Heart of it all







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VeedubIII at 5:31 PM 11-6-2007_


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Intercooler piping*

This can't be right... but it's the only way I can get the piping to go together!

Is the return piping (to the intake) supposed to run UNDER the crossmember like that? I can't imagine it is. Please help!
Here's the top


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Intercooler piping (z33k)*

z33k Check this out
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2964263








now that your OBD1 with stg3 can you help me out ?
P.M me 



_Modified by memoryred gti at 12:36 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Intercooler piping (memoryred gti)*

haha, it'sa me! I need to update that post this spring. Thanks for finding it for me


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Intercooler piping (Zorba2.0)*

with that intercooler do you have to cut the slats on the front bumper.. i know it was mentioned but I forget and dont have the time at work to read back through the pages.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Intercooler piping (Zorba2.0)*


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Intercooler piping (memoryred gti)*

Thanks for the link to the thread, looks like mine is routed correctly under the front support. Doesn't make sense as it looks like there's room to go above it. Must be because I have Euro bumpers and the NA setup would not allow it.


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_









_Modified by memoryred gti at 12:36 PM 11-7-2007_


That must be an older kit, I notice the thread is about a year old as well... I don't have #5 or #7. Also the IC is different (mounts).

Hopefully I don't need #4. I dry-fitted all the components and sent that one back to BBM along with some other stuff I just didn't need like a couple of chips and the stage II pulley. I went right to stage III and never used it. I was missing two reducers and large clamps and requested they send them.
Unfortunately it looks like they never received it or it got lost in their shop. I called yesterday and they couldn't locate it. I shipped it two or three weeks ago via USPS Priority Mail, and should have called BBM sooner.
Ended up having to pay for the reducers and clamps $50


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Intercooler piping (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_with that intercooler do you have to cut the slats on the front bumper.. i know it was mentioned but I forget and dont have the time at work to read back through the pages. 


Oh yeah, big time.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Intercooler piping (z33k)*

Well just a little update, it looks like I wil be getting al the 16v stuff needed to complete my set up, then it's time to buy the inner cooler







I'm also placing a oil cooler in the mix as well for the 16v does get a bit hotter, I'll be pulling the motor real soon and placing in the 16v, I am going to run a passenger side intake for the time being until I finally do get the inner cooler







oh and a bit more goodness, looking at a 50 mm intake to go with the set up







,after I get all the motor related goodies taken care of it will be paint time and time to hide as many wires as I can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep on dubbin


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Intercooler piping (Jonvwluver78)*

Johnny, the 50mm intake won't fit with the supercharger.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Intercooler piping (z33k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z33k* »_
That must be an older kit, I notice the thread is about a year old as well... I don't have #5 or #7. Also the IC is different (mounts).



Yeah, that was one of the early prototype kits. It's a bit different now.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Intercooler piping (BMGFifty)*

is it because of the extra width? don't understand why this will not work, but your pretty good wiht this set up option considering you are the first one to ever pull it off. right behind you though in the mk2


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Intercooler piping (Jonvwluver78)*

There is no clearance between the outlet of the charger and the lower intake manifold. With the relatively tiny stock 16v intake manifold there is almost zero space between the two, add 8mm or so and that space is gone.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Jonny, when you email me at the bahnbrenner.com addresses they bounce. Email me at [email protected]
That rabbit looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

wish there was a way to squeeze a larger intake in there... with FI, size isn't as important, but it's hard to get the most out of a 16V head with a stock passat manifold


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Yes you could have fouled the O2 or you could have another bad sensor???
The new chip should run nice, no knocks no cels, no bucks...ect.


Ok. So I am still having a hanging idle (around 1800), bucks when braking at around 1800 rpms and now ive got a check engine light too. Oh, it still knocks under hard acceleration. 
Code is 16556 - Fuel Trim: System Too Rich: Bank 1 P0172 - 35-00 -
Anyone have any ideas? I don't want to go throwing money at new sensors etc. It ran perfect prior to the charger install. Also, I had no knocks or hanging idle with the old software and 32lb injectors. The only problem with the old software and injectors was a cel for too rich. 
Also, Ive got the billet 3" MAF housing.


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

I had a question about what what you guys who are running a lot of boost are using for fuel delivery. Does the stock fuel pump cut it? Would the pump from a VR6 move more fuel than one from a 2liter? Is there an aftermarket pump that drops into the tank? Im asking because I plan on stepping up the boost a good deal from my stage1


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

The stock pump is fine for anything you want to throw at it with this setup.


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

ok, thanks I wasn't sure and wanted to be safe


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

I got my car out and running today. It needed a new driver's side axle and I had to cover up the oil cooler. There was a ton of green/yellow goo in the catch can and I think its because the oil never got hot enough to burn off the water. It'll probably the last time it's out before the new motor and paint.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Ok will do just that, Yeah that bunny is awesome, but turned it down, thinking if I were to throw that money I would pick up the bunny for into this mk2 it too would look sweet, so back to the original plan, I will be calling you this week, after my birthday just yesterday I am still trying to recover, it was a blast, but as alwasy money was spent and a hang over was earned


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Ah, Well, Happy Birthday!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
Ok. So I am still having a hanging idle (around 1800), bucks when braking at around 1800 rpms and now ive got a check engine light too. Oh, it still knocks under hard acceleration. 
Code is 16556 - Fuel Trim: System Too Rich: Bank 1 P0172 - 35-00 -
Anyone have any ideas? I don't want to go throwing money at new sensors etc. It ran perfect prior to the charger install. Also, I had no knocks or hanging idle with the old software and 32lb injectors. The only problem with the old software and injectors was a cel for too rich. 
Also, Ive got the billet 3" MAF housing.

Are you on the 42lb injector tune now?
What software update are you running?
Please give me a call and fill me in with more details, you have something really weird going on.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Thanks bud, God I can't wait to get the Innercooler and everything together so I can run the 16v with it, I was going to run it on a passat intake and no iner cooler for the time being, but I am just going to wait, only want to do the tear down once, plus when I do the swap I am also swapping out the transmission with a 2y tranny, I may be getting some cams to throw into the mix too, nothing to agressive, but at least something.


----------



## danoe (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
Ok. So I am still having a hanging idle (around 1800), bucks when braking at around 1800 rpms and now ive got a check engine light too. Oh, it still knocks under hard acceleration. 
Code is 16556 - Fuel Trim: System Too Rich: Bank 1 P0172 - 35-00 -
Anyone have any ideas? I don't want to go throwing money at new sensors etc. It ran perfect prior to the charger install. Also, I had no knocks or hanging idle with the old software and 32lb injectors. The only problem with the old software and injectors was a cel for too rich. 
Also, Ive got the billet 3" MAF housing.

I thought I would add that I have been having the same problems with my setup. the idle hangs in the same spot (1800-2000) but doesnt seem to do this when the car is cold. Once its up to normal operating temps it starts happening. Same goes for the bucking when decelerating. No CELs for me. I checked for vacuum leaks, and replaced o2 sensors, and had no luck solving this. My car also ran without any problems before the supercharger install. Im now running stage 2 but had the same trouble with stage 1, however the problems are not as severe running stage 2 (the idle will eventually drop back down after 20 seconds or so).


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (danoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danoe* »_
I thought I would add that I have been having the same problems with my setup. 

At least I don't feel so alone now. Do (or did) you have any knocking with these symptoms too? I am in the process of replacing sensors to see if I can figure it out. I've got some new O2 sensors on the way.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

I've read almost every page in this post but the question I've been thinking about has not been asked. Any one care to let me pick their brain?
I've got the auto tech 270* cam and I'm about 1/2 done saving for stage I, I know the 270 will work well with a turbo kit. Will it work alright with the bbm stage I? Anything else I would need to do if not? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

The little bucking is normal when you come down to idle and then get back into a tad bit.
I run this exact same kit on my car and it does this.
This is the diverter valve kicking the boost out and then the ecu doing a little hick up.
A forge diverter valve might make it a little bit better for you.
I can send you two guys a program that will close your throttle plate a little more for the idle issue.
Hope this will help fix your hanging idle issue.
Just shoot me a call and we will get the chip going for you.
Thanks again


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John, I'm thinking it has something to do with a faulty sensor that isn't reading as faulty or something not allowing the throttle plate to close all the way. 
I seem to recall that if the throttle cable is too tight the ecu won't adapt correctly and causes weird issues. I have had weird issues in the past that didn't reveal themselves until the supercharger was installed. I had a bad throttle body that did not read as bad and it caused all sorts of problems. 
I guess my point is that a chip probably won't solve the problem since they run fine for most everyone else. But it never hurts to try.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I might have a bad t-body or sensor myself


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghoastoflyle* »_I've read almost every page in this post but the question I've been thinking about has not been asked. Any one care to let me pick their brain?
I've got the auto tech 270* cam and I'm about 1/2 done saving for stage I, I know the 270 will work well with a turbo kit. Will it work alright with the bbm stage I? Anything else I would need to do if not? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I have The AT270 cam with my stg II and i love it...


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_
I have The AT270 cam with my stg II and i love it...

Thanks alot man








Curious because I know that it gives alot more up top and 
the charger gives a nice kick from the get go. I was thinking
either this cam is going to be kinda counter productive or might
just make for a nice set up. I take it you didn't have to change any
software parameters. Again, thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghoastoflyle* »_
Thanks alot man








Curious because I know that it gives alot more up top and 
the charger gives a nice kick from the get go. I was thinking
either this cam is going to be kinda counter productive or might
just make for a nice set up. I take it you didn't have to change any
software parameters. Again, thanks for getting back to me. 

for my part i love it more then the 268/260cam
it gave more uptop but then agan i do it my way!!!









stgII WITH 57mm pulley.
and shortly will be 53mm with w/i










_Modified by memoryred gti at 5:35 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Jo
I seem to recall that if the throttle cable is too tight the ecu won't adapt correctly and causes weird issues. I have had weird issues in the past that didn't reveal themselves until the supercharger was installed. I had a bad throttle body that did not read as bad and it caused all sorts of problems. 


The too-tight throttle cable idea crossed my mind just recently. I'm going to check it out. Would you mind educating me a little on how you diagnosed your bad TB?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
Would you mind educating me a little on how you diagnosed your bad TB?

Unfortunately I diagnosed my bad TB by replacing it with a new one.








If I had a similar issue now I would use my VAG-COM to view the readings the ecu is seeing. I would check for proper voltage/resistance values over the travel of the throttle ect. I'm sure there is a "manual" way to check the tb by using a VOM, but I don't know the specs.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Can somebody anybody *PLEASE* tell me what is the correct pulley size for 1+ and the belt that is needed to go with it. 
BTW is anybody running this setup with a European Rad Support by any chance. Cause I got some fitment issues/questions regarding IC piping. I just installed some Hella Dual horns and the Euro Rad "incases" the headlight per say so I want to know what I have to work with.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I also had a bad TB... 
The car would barely start if I unplugged the battery for more than 10 minutes.. It would stall or the idle would hang around 2k whenever I pushed in the clutch. It seemed to get better after a week of driving, but it still wasn’t perfect. 
I was getting a CEL for 'idle adaptation limit reached' every few months so I swapped in TB I had laying around and haven't had problems since.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I think stage 1+ is in the 68-70mm range. The belt should be the same one that stage 1 uses since the difference is almost nothing.
I think John Betz is running a euro rad support in his mk3. The I/C pipes seemed to fit fine last time I saw it. Then again I think he is somehow running a n/a bumper support with that.
John, any input?


----------



## danoe (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
At least I don't feel so alone now. Do (or did) you have any knocking with these symptoms too? I am in the process of replacing sensors to see if I can figure it out. I've got some new O2 sensors on the way.

I had some knocking issues at first, but it was due to being sent the 3.5" maf housing. I installed the 3" and it cleared that issue right up. Its suprising what a difference that half inch can make. 

As for it being a possible TB issue, does anyone know when i step on the gas 100% if vag-com should register that it is 'full throttle'? it shows when at idle, and part throttle, but never full. There are lots of good suggestions in here I will be sure to investigate.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Make that another person who hada bad TB my car would not keep idle, it would spike, then die, I had three TB in my garage,all were bad except the very last one I placed on, started hung up at about 2200k and the ndroped back to 1000k and remained there, car has not gave me trouble since then.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (danoe)*

at full mine reads less than full, like 85 degrees. This is normal.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I was monkeying around with it last night and found that I did not have a good seal between the MAF housing and throttle body. I tightened that up hoping that I would fix some of the problem but this morning during my commute, the knocking seemed to be worse.
Out of curiosity, what would happen if I put the old MAF housing back in?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

If you put the old housing back on it will run very rich. It won't cause any serious damage, but don't drive it too long like that. Of course if the car runs perfect and you don't have any codes or excessive blaack smoke go ahead and leave it.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I might give it a shot just out of curiosity. My new O2 sensors should be here mid next week.
I don't know where this knocking is coming from. When I was running the old setup (original MAF housing, old software and smaller injectors), I never got knocking but on the flip side, I had a repeat CEL for too rich. I ran that setup for about 3 months then upgraded and now I have knocking. I could live with it if I knew for sure I wasn't going to blow it up. I am in the process of replacing parts to see if whit it takes to fix it.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

This is just a wonder, but are you sure your injectors are all flowing right? and double check your timing


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I don't know that for sure and I haven't checked my timing. Not sure how to verify the injectors are flowing but I will double check the timing. The injectors are brand new (less than 3k on them)
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Well how ironic, I started my car up today,first time in a week, drove it and the idle issue your having is no a problem I am having. I push in the clutch and it spikes at 3k to 2k and bounces back and forth,I have not got a chance to look at it again because I have not had the time, but hope this is not an on going issue







I'm scared to put more money into this car if the heart of the car "ECU" / "MOTOR" is not running correctly, I have issues with the wiring of my car somewhere and can't even hook up to a VagCom







There are days I come real close to just washing my hands with all of this and buying a new car that is already quick off the lot, there is a huge price difference but my buddy bogh a 335i BMW from Germany and has 320BHP and to my understanding is is biturbo and spools up fast, don't get me wrong I love my light weight mk2 equiped with a Supercharger, but only if I were to get it to run as smooth as others, knowing me I will still continue my build on this car just because thats what I love to do, but it's nice to vent to others that understand what having or building cars with FI is about







mk2 SC 16v coming soon.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

keep driving it... it will fix it self, or you'll figure it out sooner or later.
it is always something stupid!
you know you'll miss the sound of the s/c when you're driving around in a lame bmw







..


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_keep driving it... it will fix it self, or you'll figure it out sooner or later.
it is always something stupid!
you know you'll miss the sound of the s/c when you're driving around in a lame bmw







.. 

Idk about lame man. That car is NO JOKE. They are running low 12s already and the car hasn't even been out for that long. http://www.e90post.com/forums/...95619. Car is CRAZY and that is the RWD version. That cars is not that much slower then the new M3 which is saying alot since there is such a huge price difference.
But back to Lysholms and MK3s and JBETZ giving me a Stg3 setup cause I am cool


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

yeah his car is fast, no joke, and very smooth which I liked alot, but my car is what it is, and is what I wanted and expect to be, a hobby and a on going project, so I will be staying with my car till I have just had enough of it, and a 16v 2.0 in low 13's is not a bad thing either hehehehe


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

F no it isn't. I kick myself to this day for not picking up a ABA swapped Mk2 Gti for 400 that was local. Only thing wrong with it was timing and i could have had that fixed in like 2hrs if i got a hold of it.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

As a an update, I decided to run a can of seafoam through it to rule out carbon build-up. After half a tank, the knocking is much less. However, I'm still skeptical as the weather has been unusual lately and I want to make sure that isn't the reason.
I found a good deal on a TB so I'll probably pick that up too.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Also have you checked the compression on each cylinder? I did not even think about this today until after a buddy of mine was talking about knocking on acceleration and found out he was not running on all his cylinders.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I haven't done a compression test but as much power as it has, I would be surprised if it wasn't running on all 4. It will be a week or so before I get to drive it again. If the knocking is gone after the seafoam then I can live with the hanging idle. If the knocking continues, I'm taking it to a local VW performance shop and let them figure it out.
Thanks for the suggestion...I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_I haven't done a compression test but as much power as it has, I would be surprised if it wasn't running on all 4. It will be a week or so before I get to drive it again. If the knocking is gone after the seafoam then I can live with the hanging idle. If the knocking continues, I'm taking it to a local VW performance shop and let them figure it out.
Thanks for the suggestion...I wouldn't have thought of that.

HI, I've been reading your posts and I think that you should do a cylinder leak down test done on your engine. You may have some bad rings,caused by running too rich for awhile and washing your cylinders. Which in turn when you go into boost on a high comp. motor,your pressuriszing the crank case and oil is getting into other cylinders and there- for lowering the Octane rate and then PING. Anyway its my 2 cents werth. 
Party on Wyne.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

Good evening everyone. I just finished installing a BBM Stage 1 on a 96 Jetta 2.0. Everything went according to plan for the most part. We did a timing belt and water pump at the same time. We started the car tonight, and noticed a few oil leaks which we will address tomorrow. However, our main concern was the idle, and oil pressure of the car. We ran the car for approx 1min. The Air/Fuel gauge was reading back-forth extremely fast(more than usual), and the idle was a little rough(1000-1200 bac-forth). Timing is dead nuts on, and there is no CEL. There are no vacuum leaks either.(20HG consistant) Oil pressure was fluctuating between 40-80psi rapidly as well. Im guessing this may have something to do with the oil leaks even though they were all very small. Any insite would be appreciated greatly. Thanks


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (96jettasexer)*

Well if you just instaled this on your car, you have to allow time for your ECU to adapt, as far as the oil preasure, tough to say, I would fix the small ones I have, check the seal on the oil cooler and line to the charger itself. your preasure is not off by to much, but still seems like a lot just for a couple small leaks.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_
HI, I've been reading your posts and I think that you should do a cylinder leak down test done on your engine. You may have some bad rings,caused by running too rich for awhile and washing your cylinders. Which in turn when you go into boost on a high comp. motor,your pressuriszing the crank case and oil is getting into other cylinders and there- for lowering the Octane rate and then PING. Anyway its my 2 cents werth. 
Party on Wyne.









Wouldn't this cause the engine to burn oil? It hasn't burned a drop since the day I bought it (March of 1998). 
BTW...CEL came on again yesterday. Haven't had time to check it.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
BTW...CEL came on again yesterday. Haven't had time to check it.









I found two codes: Engine Speed Exceeded and Bank 1 System Too Rich. Once I get my new O2 sensor, I'll see if that fixes the too rich issue. As for the engine speed exceeded code, not sure if I can do anything about that.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Lol, slow down! I get the engine speed exceeded, warranty void code all the time.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

As an update to my knocking issues, finished the tank of seafoam and my knocking is much improved. It only knocks lightly under hard acceleration (which I believe is normal unless someone tells me otherwise). However, the weather has turned cold here so that may be the reason as well. I'll continue to monitor it and post results for future searchers.
My idle still hangs around 1800 but I can live with that. I am looking for a cheap replacement throttle body to see if that will help fix the idle issue.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Knocking at any time is bad.
Have you tried putting in some OCTANE BOOSTER. Its worth a try to see if your (Ping, Knock,or Rattel) goes away. What plug heat reange are you running? Try the Silver Bosch plugs. They came on the engine stock. Also what is your plug gap. They should be no more than .028. How new is your MAF, are you running the VR housing.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Well in the cold it is normal but once it warms up it should not be noticable, I am hanging at 2500 to 3k RPM's but at start up it runs perfect, it not until I drive it does this.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

cold + knock is not normal. Not only is the ecu pumping out extra fuel, but the cold air should prevent much knocking anyway. Just saying.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I don't get any knocking when it is cold. Since the weather has turned off cooler (mid 50's) I only get very slight knocking when really pushing it. This is even when at normal operating temperatures and after running the seafoam through it.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Well let me explain more, I mean slight ticking, at least my motor does this at first, but then does not after warm, perhaps it's my valves







best to you on finding out what it may be, hope something very simple.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

could be lifters


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Not sure, I just know I am getting tired of not having time to work on the car as much. seems like the fun is gone, now when I work on it it seems like I need to hurry and only have limited time to get something done, I need to buy a truck.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonvwluver78* »_Not sure, I just know I am getting tired of not having time to work on the car as much. seems like the fun is gone, now when I work on it it seems like I need to hurry and only have limited time to get something done, I need to buy a truck. 

I bought a new 08 silverado as my daily... I havent registered the jetta since Febuary.. I sometimes drive it on the back roads for fun, but yeah having no time to work on it really sucks. The car is making great power but my main seal is leaking onto my clutch which makes that power disappear... and now with winter and a cold garage its no fun. One day I will fix it and get back to daily driving it.


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

Yeah my car is just sitting in the damp garage now not doing much, I start it to keep it lubed up as far as internals go, but I have not drove it in a couple weeks, we just had the worst weather I have ever seen, got a foot worth of rain, my downstairs flooded, and now I have a crap load of money having to go out, because I did not have flood insurance







Merry Christmas to me huh. well all take care.


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

I'm having some real problems with the Stage III kit on my OBD 1 ABA. I'm having a hard time getting it to idle. To get it started I have to keep it rev'd to 1500-2K RPM, and I can get it to idle by feathering it back slowly, otherwise it'll just stall. When it's idling it's a bit rough, stumbles every twenty seconds or so, and if I hit the gas I don't get response right away, it hesitates before the RPMs increase.
I just got it running, I've been building it since May- top and bottom rebuilt, lots of other stuff like exhaust and new cat etc. I can't drive it, it stalls so often. 
I've listened for leaks, can't seem to find any but the charger is so loud (whine) that it could be masking it since I'm not used to the sound. I checked the timing, and it was off a tooth- after fixing that it runs better, but it was really missing before.
The hose to the IAC valve collapses when the engine runs. Air is still getting through, but maybe not enough?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (z33k)*

The car will need to adapt for a few days. After that the idle will be super strong. Is your iac routed back to behind the throttle body? I thought that it is supposed to be routed between the maf and throttle body, which would prevent the vacuum issue you have...I think. I could be thinking about it wrong.


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

It's between the MAF and the TB.
I guess I'll try and drive it around tomorrow. It's hard though, because it stalls every time I come to a complete stop.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

on the OBD1 there is no adaptation.
i'd say boost leaks or your IAC try to clean it.


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

I'm continuing to look for boost leaks, and cleaned the IAC, although I didn't have any IAC issues before the SC install.

Here's some more info- the hose from the intake to the IAC, when the engine is running it's trying to take so much air it collapses. If the hose is suddenly closed the car dies, if the hose is slowly closed it starts running really bad, and when the hose is released it suddenly inflates with air, the car comes back, and then slowly deflates again.
Could I be getting more air to the intake via the IAC hose than from the charger? Because that's what it seems like with the IAC hose acting that way. I don't have a boost sensor, wasn't planning on running a gauge right away as I chose an AFR gauge instead.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (z33k)*

have you checked the vacuum line to the diverter valve? 
or used a vacuum pump to check the valve to see how much it opens at 10-20in. Hg ..? I think the 2.0 idles at 20 but I can't remember.
I think if the diverter valve wasn't opening up enough, it wouldn't let enough air through and might cause those problems...? anyone else agree?
Is the throttle body clean?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (z33k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z33k* »_I'm continuing to look for boost leaks, and cleaned the IAC, although I didn't have any IAC issues before the SC install.

Here's some more info- the hose from the intake to the IAC, when the engine is running it's trying to take so much air it collapses. If the hose is suddenly closed the car dies, if the hose is slowly closed it starts running really bad, and when the hose is released it suddenly inflates with air, the car comes back, and then slowly deflates again.
Could I be getting more air to the intake via the IAC hose than from the charger? Because that's what it seems like with the IAC hose acting that way. I don't have a boost sensor, wasn't planning on running a gauge right away as I chose an AFR gauge instead.

It sounds like you are running your own Stage III and not our Stage III kit. We used all hard piping with no long hose section and we also changed the maf housing location.


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
It sounds like you are running your own Stage III and not our Stage III kit. We used all hard piping with no long hose section and we also changed the maf housing location.


Then whose kit did you send me then?






















I did the best I could do with what I had... The instructions provided with the Stage I kit were great, but there were none to be found for III. Kind of "put on the MkIV intake manifold and here's a drawing of how the piping is laid out".
Here's a picture provided with the stage I kit, showing a long-ish hose section leading to the ISV.


And here's how I have mine setup-
 
I have the long section of tubing run from the ISV to the intake.
 

I had an "L" connector coming directly out of the intake, but removed it as part of trouble-shooting. I was looking for air leaks.
What do you mean you changed the MAF location? I know it's changed from the stock location, you don't mean changed from the Stage II kit, do you?


_Modified by z33k at 8:25 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## andyztoy (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (z33k)*

wow z33k that looks like a blast to drive


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (z33k)*

I had no problem with my IAC b4 the S/C.But one day it start to act up
i tryed to clean it but did not help out.I'd say change it with new or used one and try it ...it should not collaps at all if it does then there is your problem.OBD1 are verry simple vs OBD2....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (z33k)*

My bad, I think you might be one of maybe two OBD I Stage III guys. We might need to hard pipe that ISV hose. Call me on monday, lets discuss this and try to get you fixed up.
Thanks


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hard piping seams to fix everything. It really quieted down my intercooler.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Before I post this as a main forum topic, thought I'd give one of you guys a crack at it.
Only one available! This is not going into production and we will not be making any more so please do not ask us to.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...ifold


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Very impressive piece, Lots of moolahh


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

You still have that thing? I though you sold it years ago.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_You still have that thing? I though you sold it years ago. 

Yes, I've had a hard time letting it go.
This baby took tons of time to fabricate. 
I have this priced the same as our G60 production liquid air kit.
Lots of billet CNC one off parts and tig welding to construct.
I'm finally ready to part with it now.










_Modified by JBETZ at 4:26 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

how much you lookking to get for the air to water, and how did it do when you tested it


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_how much you lookking to get for the air to water, and how did it do when you tested it

The price is at the product link.
We only ran 18psi, the core is good to cool and sustain over 350 hp.
Liquid air is great, quick boost build and sustained power.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Yes I will take 3. I wish for them to be delivered to my house by tomorrow within a 24carat gold suitcase delivered by a naked Jessica Alba. Otherwise I shall take two in a gold plated duffle bag delivered priority by a bikini wearing Megan Fox in a transforming 08 Camaro. As a dedicated customer this is the least I feel you could do for me


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

SOLD in four hours after posting it!


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Thats a sweet set up, not as sweet as a Jessica Alba naked, but sweet otherwise, To bad you did not have a set up for a 16v, not that at this moment I have extra money to buy anything for my project, still sad that I am not able to buy the parts I was looking at buying just a couple weeks ago, just yet another set back, so I will need to find out the best yet cheapest way to get what I need now. I would still like this car to be complete buy at least Spring, far from the original date of by Winter, hell whats another season? well till next time.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

So I finally got around to changing my throttle body. I also cleaned my MAF while I had it appart. It does seem to run better but my idle is still sky high (maybe need to wait for it to adapt). Also, during my commute this morning, still have some knocking under light load while under 3k rpm. It also threw a CEL for too rich this morning again.








Next stop, new O2 sensor. I have a new front side sensor waiting for installation. Should I put it in by itself or wait till I have both? Does the rear one really do anything?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_ still have some knocking under light load while under 3k rpm. 
that shouldnt be happening like that...you have knock sensors correct? how bout logging them?


_Modified by the_q_jet at 12:56 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_still have some knocking under light load while under 3k rpm. 

how are your plug wires? i had about 20k on my wires and one of them went bad internally... had the same symptoms and took over a month to throw a code (multiple misfire on cyl#).


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Well my car still hangs up at times at around 2500 RPM but if I let the clutch out alittle to drop the RPM's it will go back to idle at 1000 RPM will not idle any lower than that though, the 800 range has not been seen in a very long time lol







Drove the car for the first time tonight though in about a week, it drove pretty good, but it sounds like I have some grinding in the transmission or I have a bearing going out, I havea 2Y I want to install in the car but have been waiting to do that when I swap in the 16v, the 2y is completely rebuilt with a 80% bolt kit on it, my plan is to build the 4K with a LSD AND A .72 5Th gear, I was going to place the longer gear on the 16v tranny but found you can't do this because of the deep groove gear it has and uses a different styl clip to hold it in place unlike the 4k which uses a sirclip and does not have the deep groove, the LSD though will be after I get the 16v complete, I'm only about 600.00 dollars away from that part of it and some labor time in the garage, but already have the head intake mani ect all preped and ready for install, just had the lower intake welded up not long ago to cancel ouot the cold rail, well Merry Christmas to each of you hope Santa brings you a great gift


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hope all had a great Holiday this year.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Sure did







John, i talked to you on the phone, was my chip sent out? It's been a few weeks. Thanks


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubIII* »_Sure did







John, i talked to you on the phone, was my chip sent out? It's been a few weeks. Thanks

Refresh, who are you...complete name?
Whats was this about, shoot me a call please.
Let me check this out for you.
Or is this meant for Jonvdublover?
Thanks


----------



## Jonvwluver78 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

That reply could have not been for me, I do not have any chips to sell/give away, so must have been for you John, he might want to give you a shout, as soon as things calm down I will be calling you as well, thanks for all your help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jonvwluver78)*

Hey guys, I'm finally buying pistons and I'm looking for recommendations on comp ratio. I was running 10 psi with 10:1 compression and noticed considerably lower egt's and ran much better than with the cr lowering gasket. But this time I want to run 14 psi. I've found some JE pistons that are 9.6:1 or some wiseco pistons with 9:1 Let me know what you think.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

the lower your compression the more boost you can push *safely*.. id go with the 9:1


_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 3:13 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

But when I was running 9:1 before, I was running 200 degree hotter egt's with the same amount of boost. Should I not worry since the new pistons are forged?


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Two questions. First does anybody else have trouble with the dipstick since the charger is in there. Cause i may not have mine right or something else is wrong but my dipstick is pushed back as a result of the charger and i need a pair of pliers whenenver i want to check my oil level. Second question which is a dumb one if anything. For those with the AEG intake mani anybody run or try and run the engine cover??


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Yes and Yes. I have my dipstick running between the boost return pipe and the charger. You definitely have to bend the tube to put it into place. And on the issue of the engine cover. It is possible but you have to really chop it up because the front lip of the cover comes down and hits the charger. I haven't tried to actually modify the cover I bought because it will take some real nice sanding to get it to look normal after getting it to fit. Let us know how you do if you take on the task. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

My oil dipstick is manageable but would be nice if it was a little further to the left. How did you bend the tube without kinking it or breaking the seal at the oil pan?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Well the dipstick is pressed into the block, and its really hard to just pull or bend it out. And the tube is fairly sturdy so don't be afraid to muscle it into place. Even if you do bend it some, remember you only need to be able to clear the dipstick in there.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Yes and Yes. I have my dipstick running between the boost return pipe and the charger. You definitely have to bend the tube to put it into place. And on the issue of the engine cover. It is possible but you have to really chop it up because the front lip of the cover comes down and hits the charger. I haven't tried to actually modify the cover I bought because it will take some real nice sanding to get it to look normal after getting it to fit. Let us know how you do if you take on the task. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Will do. Some guy in the Classifieds is selling the whole Upper and Lower Manifolds, Valve Cover, Engine Cover and all gaskets for 150+ shipping. Couldn't say no to that so that is why I thought i would ask.
I got another somewhat stupid question. Now I realize that Turbo and Superchargers use Oil differently but is it necessary to after a drive or spirited drive at that to have something that functions the same as a Turbo time for the Supercharger. Reason I ask is that the Remote Start I bought(Manual Safe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) has a built in Turbo timer EXTREMELY long story short I wanted to know if it was worth the hassle to hook it up. Or just a brief rest after drives is ok.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Well from my experience, these superchargers wont really cool down much by leaving them running with a turbo timer. Turbos get so hot that the oil does cool them down. With the lysholm, its only there for lubrication. A lot of the Eaton chargers dont even have oil feeding to them. There is just a box you fill up with a little oil and change it like you would your oil pan.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I like to let the sc cool down a bit at idle right after a hard drive in the boost. Or I'll just drive mellow and out of boost for a few minutes before shut down.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

For those of you that have offered your free advice, I was going to give an update to my knocking issue. I replaced my MAF sensor last night and took it for a spin last night and again today. Both drives resulted in no knocking under any circumstance so maybe it is fixed. However, I'm not getting my hopes up until I get a few more miles on the clock. 
Idle is still outrageous at times and it still bucks at with the throttle closed at 1.5 - 2k rpm but I can deal with that for now.
RB


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

did you reset the ecu after replacing the maf?


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_did you reset the ecu after replacing the maf?

Nope. Is that done just by unplugging the negative battery cable?
RB


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

This True??

_Quote, originally posted by *Jesus* »_
The Lysholm unit is very comparable to the Roots in most ways. It provides full boost from low RPM. Above 10 pounds of boost it's more efficient then the Roots blower, meaning it has lower discharge temperatures and uses less power to drive it. From a pure horsepower standpoint, above 10 pounds of boost the Lysholm is superior. From an "I actually plan to drive this car on the street point of view" it's not quite as good. The Lysholm has a few weaknesses. First, most street supercharger kits run 8 pounds of boost or less so unless you are talking about a custom built motor with low compression pistons, or you are willing to burn racing fuel, the Lysholm's high boost advantages are lost. The second weakness is that it compresses air internally. That means that a bypass valve can not fully shut it off. The result is your engine burns extra fuel to drive the supercharger at all times, even if you don't need the power. This also means that the supercharger is heating things up all the time which can result in a heat soaked intercooler, totally defeating the lower discharge temps. The fact that it can't be shut off with a bypass valve is the main reason the Lysholm design is not the design of choice among major auto manufacturers. It's worth noting that some attempts at shutting it off with an electronic clutch have been made, none have been successful in aftermarket applications.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

An interesting perspective. When bypassed the twin screws internal compression is very low. Mazda has used it Mercedes Benz and Mercury... so some oem's dont see this as much of an issue. Still interesting and true from his perspective in my opinion....also well written. However anthing over six psi with a roots is just plain Heaton the air up...just playn


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Exactly, when the lysholm sees a vacuum, such as in bypass, it can only internally compress the air to a level that is still in relative vacuum (depending on the internal ratio). Therefore, it is quite low drag and does not heat soak the intercooler...seriously I've tested this over and over. The real reason why it isn't in more applications is that it is expensive (relatively) and doesn't show significant benefit over an eaton at "stock" boost levels. Its true place is in the performance market, one reserved for people willing to pay extra for performance and superiority.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

So when it refers to bypassing the Air is it referring to the Diverter Valve. I am not trying to get to the Golden question of can I run a BOV but I am just wondering what it is meaning by this low internal compression. Could a BOV be used though to cure this or no. Or is it the same thing with the 1.8T that the BOV screws with the MAF. Reason for all the question is I was bored today and I realized I have a supercharger under my hood and to quite honest I have no ****** idea how it works. Except step on the pedal and go Vrooooooom.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

it will have the same MAF issues as a 1.8t... 
I may be wrong... but I was under the impression that when you are not in boost, your DV is open and lets air bypass the charger. This helps keep the motor running at idle because the charger doesn't put out enough air when it is spinning so slow (at idle)... 
i guess that could be tested... pinch off the hose on the DV while the car is idling so the DV closes...


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

I am just full of ?s these days. Ok i want to continue on with the discussion above but i got a little side question.
















^^^^^^^^^
That the same as this http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...ather
For use with the AEG Valve Cover w/o the built in PCV system correct. Just bought the Manifolds ands Valve Cover and was caught off guard but I found one for dirt cheap so I am going to scoop it up before I lose out but wanted to make sure.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

yup, same thing.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

So is anyone here running the forge diverter valve? Any significant difference over the plastic bosch? I'm thinking about picking one up when I upgrade to stg II.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Quite a few people run them. I still have the plastic one and don't really see the need. Maybe once I get the boost into the high teens that I will consider one. It's one of those pieces that you don't really see and it doesn't really add that much.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_So is anyone here running the forge diverter valve? Any significant difference over the plastic bosch? I'm thinking about picking one up when I upgrade to stg II.

ME! I have Stratmosphere DV with a Forge Spring. No problems from what I can tell. I am going to either get the spring tuning kit to make sure all is good or possible just go with the beloved 710N.Running Stg1 BTW.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Two quick questions:
1. What diameter is the stage 1 pulley?
2. How much boost should I be seeing with Stage 1? 
3. How much vacuum should I see at idle?
(yes...I am still diagnosing detonation issues)
so far I've replaced:
throttle body, MAF, O2 Sensor, Fuel Filter and fixed a possible vacuum leak where the boost tube bolts to the upper manifold. Still runs and pulls great, just slight detonation under load. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

1. 72mm
2. 6-8psi
3. 15-20inches at idle


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

are you sure its detonation and not just a bad plug wire or something?
are you getting any codes?


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_are you sure its detonation and not just a bad plug wire or something?
are you getting any codes?

Thanks for the reply. No codes at all and the thing runs fantastic. I didn't think a bad plug or plug wire could cause detonation or detonation-type symptoms. It sure sounds like detonation to me. However, it does throw a too-rich code on rare occasion. 
Any way to test them short of replacing them? The ones that are on there have about 20k miles on them. The plugs have about 9k on them. Well now that I think about it, one of the plugs is older than that...it was slightly used when I put it in there. that one has maybe 18k on it.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

I'm no expert on detonation and have never been in a car with detonation problems that I know of... but I had a bad plug wire that caused a very slight hesitation/misfire when under load at lower RPMs. It would only happen in higher gear at around 1.5-3k rpms when you were more than 1/4 throttle and was annoying as hell.
It didn't throw any codes, I swapped out each wire with a used one I had laying around and figured out one of them was bad.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

What plugs are you using? The wrong heat range plugs can cause detonation.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

NGK BKR6EIX.
Do they need to be gapped to a certain spec?
I've been IM-ing with a guy that had the same issues as I did. He fabbed up an intercooler to solve his problem. I hope it doesn't come to that.
RB


_Modified by KCMTNBIKER at 8:08 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

I believe the plugs that come with the kit are the NGK BKR6EIX they are a platnum plug. I like to run the BKR7E as it is a bit cooler and dirt cheap. Gap to .025" 
Do you have access to a vag com? You can read the data from the knock sensor and see what its reading. It may identify a single cyl or show knocking in every cyl.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

You are running the BKR7E in a Stage IV right? You think they might help my situation?
I do have a VAG-COM but only the shareware version. I'll see if I can log the sensor with that version.


_Modified by KCMTNBIKER at 8:13 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Ok, I would also like to verify one other thing. I logged a short drive to see where my ignition timing was to make sure my timing isn't an issue. 
While driving at 2600 rpm, my ignition timing is 38.3* BTDC. I step on the gas to force the detonation and timing drops to 17.3* BTDC. Can anone confirm if this is within tolerance? I have no frame of referance for validating this data.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

38.3 sounds like your problem. I would think ~25-30 would be more in line with what you need. 17 seems somewhat normal, but if it's initally high, you will get slight detonation since the ecu can only pull so many degrees. Your IM shaft could be off a tooth, which iirc is about 8° per tooth. 
Try retarding the IM shaft, which will in turn retard the timing and your car may run like a top.
Oh and the spark plugs couldn't hurt, but if you are running bkr6's you should be fine. I've actually run 5's and not seen detotation.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

For those who are runnin stage III, can I hear some thoughts on the upgrade? Anything braking, like transmission, clutch slipping? Any more dyno plots?


----------



## christof262 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Is a 2.0 x-flow the same as a 2.0 ABA?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (christof262)*

yep


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

clutch for sure, I went through a spec stage 1 in about 20k miles with stage 2, then went to stage 3 and an ACT stage 1 clutch. after about 10k miles its holding up pretty good, it sometimes will slip in fifth gear but otherwise its good, 
the main problem im having with stage 3 is stalling out, and only when the car is cold. in the morning I have to hold my foot on the gas and slowly let the rpms fall or itll just die. this happens almost every time but once in awhile itll start and idle all on its own. itll also sometimes die on me if i accelerate hard and then push the clutch in...the rpms will fall all the way to 0 instead of catching at 900. 
I think i need the diverter dump maf extension thing but BBM wants to charge an arm and leg for the software that C2 made. and even tho i purchased the S/C kit from them I guess im not entitled to software upgrades.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_38.3 sounds like your problem. I would think ~25-30 would be more in line with what you need. 17 seems somewhat normal, but if it's initally high, you will get slight detonation since the ecu can only pull so many degrees. Your IM shaft could be off a tooth, which iirc is about 8° per tooth. 


Thanks BMGFifty. Anyone else have any logs of their timing that I could compare with? I will be tearing into it this weekend to check all my timing marks.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

I wanna say my car is at this at idle aswell. I am going to go outside and check now. I don't got class till 3:30 so why the hell not.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Ok so the car is Stg 1 with I believe the newest software. Last chip I bought was Thanksgiving of 06 and I was told it was the newest. I don't know if any revisions have been made. So I went out to my car and here is what I got.
























As far as the readiness is concerned that always varies. Some times it passes everything sometimes it doesn't IDK why. If what BMGfifty is saying is true then I will have to advance timing to get the car right. Have I done any damage by running the car like I have been if there is anything to worry about. The car runs fine though. No idle issues or nothing. Only issue is starting. Gotta hold it sometimes to get it going. Besides that everything is A OK 22-23mpg mixed driving. 27 last time I took I road trip
John wanna Comment??


_Modified by Aali1011 at 2:40 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Thank you Aali! This will help me figure out if I am within normal ranges or not. I'll post back results.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Yes please do. I am worried now too. I would love to set up a model similar to what the B5 A4 and S4 guys have. The FATS and CAPS timing to help advance our cars. Lets c what it up though. Hopefully all is good on both our behalf's.
BTW if you need any more logs to compare to let me know. I only go the trial version of VAG-Com and can log up to Block 25. 


_Modified by Aali1011 at 3:12 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Hey guys,
Send me an IM with your email address and I'll send over a log file from my vag com with the proper values. It's a csv file so you can either view it with the vag com viewer app or use excell.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Gonna look into this tomorrow. I don't think I can log or check Block 45 though. Looking at yours though i only see one instance where the car pulled timing besides that your car was actually lower then mine as far as block 1 is concerned in comparison to block 10.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Continuing to diagnose my knocking issue....
I've been doing a lot of thinking about any possible remaining issues with the car that might cause this knocking/detonation/pre-ignition/whatever it is issue I have and the only think I can think of that is sub-par in the car was the wiring job I did to lengthen the harness. Any possibility this could cause my issue? 
I ran short of wire and I was trying to hurry up when lengthening the wire and I used some old crappy wire I had laying around. Also, I didn't solder the connections, just twisted them and black taped them together. I may replace it this weekend just to see if it helps. I still have a few more ideas left but quickly running out of things to fix or replace.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

What did you extend? Most of the sensors read based on resistance, so poor wiring can cause poor readings and could be your problem.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_What did you extend? Most of the sensors read based on resistance, so poor wiring can cause poor readings and could be your problem. 

The MAF Sensor wiring and throttle body wiring were all lengthened.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

With BMGfifty having said that I would most definitely look into the wiring situation. Changing from one wire to the next could actually throw off the resistance as he had stated. Reason being you really don't know how each wire is constructed and how many strands that are using in comparison. So it may say 16 gauge but really be like 18 b/c of construction. Solder too if you can. Cleaner if anything and a guaranteed connection.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I just bought some 9:1 wiseco pistons and am getting my block bored and cleaned. I wasn't planning on getting rods but I found a set of SCAT rods for $329 and they come with arp hardware. Think I should go for it? Its only $200 more than the rod bolts alone.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Idk if anybody knows about this but Speedy Recovery John hope that your recovery goes well and ur back in the game ASAP








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Ouch, thats horrible to hear. I hope he comes back full strength soon.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

tabarnak...John get well soon.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

yes I am still around, hope everyones cars are still running strong, i'm aboutto go start mine up for the first time in about a month.... hope everything still runs good..


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

any word on how John is doing?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

It's been pretty quiet in here.... Anyone up to anything special? I'm still waiting for my machine work to be done


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Special? 
I'm goning to try and get the Super Rabbit back up and running. PIR late Night Drags is open this weekened, so it's time to pull it out and fix the carnage.








This isn't a finished engine pic.....


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Idk if anybody knows about this but Speedy Recovery John hope that your recovery goes well and ur back in the game ASAP








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

Oh, my...







Any new news? Wish you the best John...


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Get well soon John.
Also, I ordered my Stage III kit on Friday.
With Stage II I got a few cells because I revved into redline.
I expect with Stage III I'll just get to redline quicker. So, has anyone come up with a good solution?
Ideally I'd like a shift indicator that went red when I hit 6000 or 6100 rpm and a buzzer also (maybe hooked up to the cucaracha







)
Since I have a Cabrio my car is even more of a sleeper than a golf or jetta. So I'd like the shift indicator to be removeable, I'll only need it for Auto-X.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (smetzger)*

Get standalone







I set my rev limiter to 6850 rpm for good measure


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_
Oh, my...







Any new news? Wish you the best John...











Can't say I know anything. I was just lucky enough to have had found that thread in the car lounge.
On a different note though what are our thoughts on these:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3715363
I was just thinking that it might be good for a couple extra ponies. The under drive i remember having mentioned before the Eurosport one that is. Got a mixed answer in regards. So can we run under drive pulleys or no. I would hope to think yes and then get some additional power. The billet ones(Non Under Drive) we can run no problem though correct??


----------



## bigt0706 (Dec 9, 2005)

has any one had issues with the charger retaing oil and smoking on start up


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (bigt0706)*

Nope. Wanna describe a bit more your symptoms and whats going on.


----------



## bigt0706 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

yeah when ever on cold start up it retains oil right inside the lip of the out put of the charger and when ever i rev it high it smokes some of the times i have had the charger for a year or so with maybe 15k on it i have checked all the oil lines for blockage and flow i evon rerouted the drain line with no luck


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am trying to do something great for those who suffer from cancer so I am asking all of you to help out as well, even if it's just one dollar it will help, if you have seen the children who suffer you would know why it is I am trying to do my part, I just think to myself, God what if this was my son or loved one, please take the time to help it can be any amount you wish to give there is no set $ amount please help than you so much here is the link http://www.active.com/donate/2...Lyons


----------



## bigt0706 (Dec 9, 2005)

any ideas


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (bigt0706)*

I got nothing for ya man. If anything you gonna have to wait for the God himself BMGfifty to get you information and unfortunately JBETZ is out of the game right now. Nobody else from BBM chimes in too often here.


----------



## sjgti96 (Jan 14, 2008)

i cant read my belt its to worn,and i need my surp belt part #
for a aba 2.0 that has a/c & stg2 63mm pulley


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (sjgti96)*

Is it pooling oil on the crease between the charger housing and bearing housing? That's the only thing i can make out from what your saying. If so, i had the same issue. There are several allen bolts that hold the bearing case to the charger case, go around and make sure they are all snug. Running synthetic means that stuff can leak from the tiniest gaps.


----------



## bigt0706 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

ill have to try that did it smoke on clod start ups


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (bigt0706)*

Your actual charger smoked on cold startups? My charger never "smoked"


----------



## bigt0706 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

no the car smoked on cold start up not the charger when i called bbm a moth ago or so they were like its probally will have to send it in and pay to put new seals in it, im a going to check all bolts and tight them up first


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memoryred gti* »_tabarnak...John get well soon.

Hello everybody, boy am I glad to be here and able to post. For those that might be curious here is the story on my accident. We had quite the snow here in Bend Oregon this winter. My yard had about two to three feet of snow for about a solid month up until approximately February 12th when it started to really melt off. Driving the 4x4 truck around in the snow for a month can get a little boring for those of us that really like to drive. On February 14th we had a beautiful day and the roads nearly completely cleared. The temperature reached about 50 and very sunny. I came home from work put the battery charger on the brand new Lotus Exige that I purchased for fun and in the name of a new development platform. I also gave her a bath and took the car out for a spin. It was bliss after driving in the snow for so long. That Friday my good buddy that lives about two miles away came over to my house to hang out and visit. When it came time for him to go home that evening he said hey take me home in the Lotus. I said ah ok, sure. In the back of my mind I thought the roads were now fine and only had the left over gravel on them. I took him home and I drove the car with some spirit. On the way home after dropping him off on a parkway with a median less than a mile from my house I cracked it opened and grabbed some gears on the straights. The roads seemed to be fine other than some left over loose gravel. I came to another straight away and got on it again. I can’t tell you what gear but the RPM’s were at over 10k and the VVT opened up and a nice boost of powered kicked in. The car immediately went into a very quick and unexpected spin. I hit a spot of black Ice. It happened very quickly, took me by big time surprise. Anyway to make a short story to long the next object was the curb and then a 2-1/2 foot diameter ponderosa pine tree. The full force of the impact was dissipated in nearly an instant and into the tree the car and my body. The car bounced and landed on the other side of the road smashed with me smashed in it. I looked at the tree though the passenger window before the impact. I immediately went unconscious. I found myself coming to and not being able to breathe at all! You know when you get the wind knocked out of you and you feel the panic or your air to come back. I had this but seemed to last at least ten times longer than a normal wind knock out. I was sure that I was going to die right there from not being able to breathe. Finally after what seemed to be forever I managed to get some air into my lungs and breathe after what seemed eternity. I pulled my cell phone out of my front pocket and called 911. I knew by back was broken and things were smashed in. I’ve broken a few bones doing motocross back in my youth and this pain was like nothing I have ever endured. I blacked out and then the rescue guys arrived. I believe they took about an hour to peel me out of what was once a car. The rescue guys were absolutely amazing. I whined like a little you know what in pain complaining of my back pain while they extracted me. I was very amazed at the level of skill and professionalism they took at keeping me from moving my back and getting me out of the crumpled up pile of what once was a brand new lotus. I’m gong to personally go meet them and thank them, they are heroes to me. I’ve been in the hospital now for nearly a month, I get out today! My injuries were pretty bad, however I will fully recover. Three of my lower mid vertebrae were sheered off from where the ribs hook in. I will not loose any mobility and this part plus the countless smashed ribs will all heal up. The most serious part of my injuries and what nearly killed me were the internal injuries. My rib punctured and collapsed my right lung, my liver spleen and kidneys were damaged. I broke the hospital record for the most internal bleeding and still surviving. I lost many liters of blood from internal bleeding. Your body holds about five liters. They pumped three out of me right after the accident. I went into surgery and then an induced coma for nearly a week. I could tell most did not think I would make it. I myself thought it was the end of my life. I believe I nearly died on three occasions. I’ve heard of people experiencing near death, I have now myself. The best way that I can describe it is there was this open bright white doorway and on the other side were party favors, hot women and what seemed to beckon bliss and escape from the insane pain and suffering. It was very tempting to walk on through on few occasions. I have a three year old son named Ian and his mom and I are no longer together. Honestly the only thing that kept me here was him. I love my son more than anything and I want to be his dad and see him grow up. Was I stupid for diving like I did, yes. I was being stupid. I had some close calls but nothing like this. I am a very changed man and feel like a have been given another chance on life. I am very thankful for all of the prayers and people that care about me, it made the difference. I just want to see and be with as many people as I can. I love my life the people in it and people in general. People and those you love seem so much more to me now. I am just so very happy to be heeling and alive. I can’t wait to get back into the game on the track and flying by the seat of my pants like I normally do. Life is fragile and precious and easily taken for granted. If any of you can learn from this and by not doing it the hard way, slow down and really remember how lucky we are to be here and the people that we love and have in our lives. I am one very happy and thankful person and plan to live the rest of my life as the best person I can be and doing the right things and making the right choices. Thanks again for all of the prayers and support. I’m good to go and getting back into it! Thank you universe for giving me another shot at it! Call me Mr. lucky! Thanks again!


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

^wow... glad you are ok... Someone is looking out for ya for sure..


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Glad you could rejoin us John, hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Thank God your alive, It was getting eerily quiet while you were in the hospital. Glad to see you come out ok.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Glad to hear you are doing better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that your ok, and glad your looking at life the way you are now, your family and you are very lucky. I wish you the best as always.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Well, since John is back in the game, time for me to also.
9:1 Wiseco pistons
















Rebuilt Head
















No porting, just valve grind and new seals and guides








Remember this?
















Now its this
















and as soon as my friend and I get the time, it will all be together and back in the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

glad you are ok John! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John you forgot the part where since you life has changed you offer free STG 3 kits to everyone














. Good to see that you are making a full recovery and nothing major. I was shocked to say the least when i went into the car lounge and saw the thread. But again glad to see your ok the induced coma thing seems really scary to say the least.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

If I was hurt like that, I'd tell them to put me in induced coma till I was fully healed. That accident would have killed the average guy for sure.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I’ve heard of people experiencing near death, I have now myself. The best way that I can describe it is *there was this open bright white doorway and on the other side were party favors, hot women and what seemed to beckon bliss* and escape from the insane pain and suffering. 
 is this really what you experienced? or could it possibly have been a dream from the coma? ive heard of the ever crazy bright white light.. but you tell it a bit more vividly. could you possibly go into more detail about this? but any way.. that sounds like it was a wicked crash!







glad to see your still kickin man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigt0706 (Dec 9, 2005)

well tightend all the bolts so we will see what hapens


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (bigt0706)*

So I think I fudged my transmission over again. Not happy to say the least. Especially with it happening on the B-day and I couldn't enjoy the 2 gallons of VP 112 I put in. Think it might be time to call it quits. Highly debating it at this point. Might just the in the moment mind set talking but idk.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

a new tranny is cheaper than a new car. what happend anyways? were you running a diff or atleast a bolt kit? rivets = crap, thanks alot vw.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

How much boost are you Stage III guys seeing at 6000-6500 rpms?
The jump from Stage I to II was insane... I'm wondering how much better it can get







.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Pry)*

Only stage one man lol. The 020 can handle that power no problem. The fact that the parts as far as the clutch is concerned failed is really lame.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

im runnin the 55mm pulley at the moment, and i get about 8psi around 3500rpm, max out at about 9psi. i have the 50mm sitting around and hope to break 10psi one day.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

is yer tranny ok? just get another clutch, i was considering this cheapo ebay clutch kit, it gets some decent reviews on the honda sites. for 200 shipped it was half of what my centerforce clutch kit cost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...64154


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_im runnin the 55mm pulley at the moment, and i get about 8psi around 3500rpm, max out at about 9psi. i have the 50mm sitting around and hope to break 10psi one day.









How do you not get more? I'm running the 55mm on the 16v and can see over 10psi...I may even see 14+ on a cold day.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Pry)*

Problem right now is that I need to find the exact way in which i am going to get the transmission out so i can get it looked at. College kid so money is tight. I got could could to the guy that put it in and he is a state over so even if he takes it out and finds out what is up the car has to come back and the process has to happen again. Locally I have multiple places to keep the car I just need somebody to help me remove it. Luckily my parents will be be going back to Pakistan for a wedding so I have 3 weeks in which I should be able to fix it. So there cars will be at my disposal as unfun as it is. I talked to Southbend today and they said they will warranty the stuff its just a matter of getting it out and seeing whats truly up. Might call it quits though after getting it fixed. Just constant worry about things will be gone so yea idk. Lets see whats up


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I wish I knew. ive never been able to find any boost leaks, and i get -19in vacuum at idle once warm. I have a feeling I might be able to get more boost with the charger unsilenced, but im not sure. my car likes to die, and doesnt like to idle from a cold start. with the kit unsilenced, I couldnt stall the car if i tried, and it idles from a cold start every time. I wonder how good my throttle body is, id like to try another just to see if mine isnt whack.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

check the clip that holds the tension on your throttle cable... mine fell off some how, and was causing the TB to only open 1/2 way when I mashed the pedal... drove me nuts for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

clip is in place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the car feels pretty fast to me, I just want to see the boost get close to where i think it should be. I ran pretty even with an acura 3.2 cl type S the other day.. i started to get away from him goin from 3rd to 4th







not bad vs a 260HP 24v 3.2 V6


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_clip is in place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the car feels pretty fast to me, I just want to see the boost get close to where i think it should be. I ran pretty even with an acura 3.2 cl type S the other day.. i started to get away from him goin from 3rd to 4th







not bad vs a 260HP 24v 3.2 V6

The guy I work with has a CL type S and I smoke the crap out of him. His car is soooo much quieter though.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well if I ever get off my butt and get the 16v in the mkll that should make for a pretty fast car huh???


----------



## K26_aba (Jul 17, 2006)

Good to see your doin better John! 
My dreams of a BBM charged ABA are still a possibility! (now I just need three more raises and keep eating KD for another year and Im golden!)


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (K26_aba)*

KD = Kraft Dinner???


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_KD = Kraft Dinner???










Stay on target...stay on target...lol


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Glad JB is still alive and looking forward to hitting the track. Truly amazing story of survival.


----------



## K26_aba (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup, good ol' canadian Krap Dinner! 
Fatten up the tape worm and get back to the car.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Stage III Install instructions*

Hi,
I have the Stage III kit in hand.
Anyone have better install instructions than this...








Also, if I am running Stage II; I already have 42 lb injectors, correct?
Anyone know why BBM is not answering their phones?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Stage III Install instructions (smetzger)*

Yes, our phones go to a msg. from 11:30-12:30 west coast time for lunch break. Phones turn on at 8am - 4pm west coast time. If you get the voice mail during this time all lines are full.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Glad to see you back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Stage III Install instructions (JBETZ)*

John glad your back up and able to join us on here. So how is your insurance loving you right now ? hehe take care my friend, again truly glad your ok.


----------



## Chkr Bord Jet (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone know how to do the evap so i dont throw a code...? both unplugged and plugged are throwin codes...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Chkr Bord Jet)*

Does your charger have the barb on the intake plate? In order to get rid of the code you either need to recode the ecu using a vag com or re attach the evap system. As far as I know, the latest software doesn't throw an evap code.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
Try retarding the IM shaft, which will in turn retard the timing and your car may run like a top.


I think I may have solved or drastically helped my detonation issue. Out of frustration, I tore the timing belt out over the weekend and rotated by intermediate shaft back a tooth. So far, runs like a top and no detonation.








Thanks for all the suggestions. Now if I can just get the thing to idle at a descent speed, I will be all set.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

This winter...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Wow, you weren't joking when you said you were shaving the bay


----------



## danoe (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am in need of some help. I spent the winter putting this together,








but no matter what i try, i cant get it to idle. I've checked just about every sensor and setting i can think of, and i'm coming up with no success.
If I nurse the idle back down very very slowly, it will idle without trouble. If i accelerate and let off the gas, it dies rather quickly. While coasting down the road, if you pop the clutch, it will fire right back up and idle beautifully. Also, when i accelerate, it hesitates for about 1/3 second and then seems to accelerate quite nicely. When watching my wideband o2 sensor when this happens, its maxing out at 10.0 while its hesitating, and then goes to 11.5-12.5 when it starts accelerating properly. Much like the idle, if i accelerate slowly it seems to do so just fine, this only happens when making more rapid changes on the gas pedal.
I am running the BBM stage 3 kit, but with autotech sport cams, and the 50mm pulley vs the 53. I'm also running a lightweight flywheel, so i'm sure these mods will complicate everything, but i would think the car would at least be able to idle correctly-maybe this is not the case? 
Anyone have any ideas/advice? Im getting really frustrated as its difficult to drive when it just wont idle.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (danoe)*

run it unsilenced. my car dies all the time with the throttle body on the charger. put it back where its supposed to be and voila! runs like it should, no hessitation or lag, no stalling.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (danoe)*

I have almost that exact setup and have ZERO idle issues. What I would do is drive it for a couple of days and let the ecu sort itself out. 
You may want to consider the 16v stage3 chip that bbm has, since there are some differences in the program. 
Edit:
There are a few tricks you can do to get it to adapt faster. 
-Let it die and then pop the clutch to restart it. I do this so the ecu can adapt better. If you just give it gas to keep it running the ecu doesn't know that it stalled.
-Once you get it to idle, drive around a parking lot without touching the gas pedal. The ecu will see that it is in idle, but with the extra load it will adjust the adaptation up. 
-Make sure your throttle cable has some slack. If it is too taught the throttle body will never close and prevents proper adaptation. 
good luck. 


_Modified by BMGFifty at 9:46 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (danoe)*

Did you buy our full Stage III kit or just add the IC?We did a special trick on the maf location in our full Stage III kit to facilitate the idle with the addition of the ICCan you read and clear codes with the VAG COM?This is very important if you have any codes it will never correctly adapt. You can email me direct at [email protected] and I will try to help you get this cleared up. Thanks


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Ok so I am pushing through with my clutch problems even though they are still there. I think and I hope to go it might be my Rear Main Seal. I think what is coming down too is i want to get all the things done to my car that I have wanted and then just enjoy it. But Jbetz I wanted to ask you two things 1. How much is it for the intercooler piping in and of itself. 2. Would it be possible or feasible at that too powder coat the charger itself provided you take the right measures?


----------



## danoe (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I have almost that exact setup and have ZERO idle issues. What I would do is drive it for a couple of days and let the ecu sort itself out. 
You may want to consider the 16v stage3 chip that bbm has, since there are some differences in the program. 
Edit:
There are a few tricks you can do to get it to adapt faster. 
-Let it die and then pop the clutch to restart it. I do this so the ecu can adapt better. If you just give it gas to keep it running the ecu doesn't know that it stalled.
-Once you get it to idle, drive around a parking lot without touching the gas pedal. The ecu will see that it is in idle, but with the extra load it will adjust the adaptation up. 
-Make sure your throttle cable has some slack. If it is too taught the throttle body will never close and prevents proper adaptation. 
good luck. 

_Modified by BMGFifty at 9:46 AM 3-26-2008_

Most of the parts for this conversion were purchased through BBM, so i do have the stage 3 upgrade kit from them, along with the 16v stage 3 software. vag com reports it as "BBM 440 001c HS V08" - maybe it's possible thats not actually the 16v stage 3 software?
Thanks for the tips! I will see if it helps.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I tried to purchased the IC piping seperatley. No go. Apparently if you dont have the BBM intercooler its IMPOSSIBLE to make the piping work, atleast thats what I was told. I ended up having a local shop put it together, basically built me a custom stage 3 for less. Now i guess i need to make me an extended dump tube for the DV, home depot motorsport style. glad to know im not the only one having problems though, Just imagine all this "adapting" and BS just disappears with the throttle body on the manifold where its supposed to be.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (danoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danoe* »_
Most of the parts for this conversion were purchased through BBM, so i do have the stage 3 upgrade kit from them, along with the 16v stage 3 software. vag com reports it as "BBM 440 001c HS V08" - maybe it's possible thats not actually the 16v stage 3 software?
Thanks for the tips! I will see if it helps.

I'll have to scan my car and see what it reads. I know that there is a seperate program that was custom made for the 16v...since it was tuned on my car








Even without the custom tune, my car was able to idle just fine. Sometimes it takes a while to adapt, other times its all ready to go.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well again if I ever get around to finishing up my 16v I feel I will have to get a new harness as well, as you may know I don't even have a working OBD port














but now that I have another car I just have to get out of this horble financial struggle I am in and we'll see what happens.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

i thought i was going to get to finally drive my car with the charger in, but oil filter flange gasket had a different idea...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_i thought i was going to get to finally drive my car with the charger in, but oil filter flange gasket had a different idea...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Bitch and a half to replace. If you want to make things a lot easier for yourself remove the charger and do it otherwise good luck and hopefully you have access to a lift. Oh and the coolant lines i would remove if anything.

_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_I tried to purchased the IC piping seperatley. No go. Apparently if you dont have the BBM intercooler its IMPOSSIBLE to make the piping work, atleast thats what I was told. I ended up having a local shop put it together, basically built me a custom stage 3 for less. Now i guess i need to make me an extended dump tube for the DV, home depot motorsport style. glad to know im not the only one having problems though, Just imagine all this "adapting" and BS just disappears with the throttle body on the manifold where its supposed to be. 

I hope to god that is not true. Cause I think some other members inquired about getting the intercooler piping when the stg3 kit was first released.


_Modified by Aali1011 at 11:22 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Thatsa bummer. I have everything I need for the 16v for the most part, just a couple more things and a couple more gaskets and I can run it with out a IC but we'll see huh?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_
Bitch and a half to replace. ]

oh i know.. I replaced that gasket before i put in the charger, because i could see how much a pain it would be when the charger was in. In a rabbit, the charger needs to come out.. no other way around it. 
I already pulled it once for this, thinking i just needed to retorque the bolts, but its still leaking so it will need to be replaced again.








I freakin love the way the car sounds at idle... im sure you all can relate how much it sucks to be this close and still cant drive it...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I know how you feel, I have a stgll in my mkll and I don't even drive it and have a 16v set up to install and all I need to do that is place on a couple more parts and a few gaskets and it would be ready to go, well lets hope so anyway. unless there is an idle problsm.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I got stage III installed.
However, its idling at almost 4000 rpms.
Does the stage III chip need time to adjust or is there something else that may be wrong?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

4k is a bit high. Something else may be wrong. Is the throttle cable too tight?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_4k is a bit high. Something else may be wrong. Is the throttle cable too tight?

Well shop said between 3 and 4K rpm. They did a smoke and compression test and everything was ok.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

I know that the stage 3 kit has a slightly different routing of the bypass valve to help with idle, but I didn't expect it to be quite so much.







I suspect that something may be slightly off. Has it been driven much? The ecu may just need to settle.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I replaced another oil filter housing gasket... Im getting better at it lol... but the damn thing still leaks. 
I wonder if i have a crack in the oil filter housing itself or something... new gasket, torqued properly leaked... second time i did i used a some hight temp rtv.. still leaks.


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

if you are running the obd2 throttle body and you get the surge, stall, rough idle. just try removing and cleaning the throttle body. with the iac being incorporated in the throttle body the smallest amount of carbon on the edge of the plate does funny stuff. i clean about 4 a week at the GM garage in which i work for related problems. by moving it past the charger i helps flow just alittle more air at idle to overcome the build up of carbon reducing idle air contro.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (gmgolfracer)*

i'll give it a shot but i cleaned the tb like a week ago when i swapped back to silenced mode. I also switched back to the 3in MAF housing. this helped major, but not completely. I'm still having the cold start problem and its random cus sometimes itll start first try and idle all on its own. other times itll start, rev to ~2krpm, then stall. today it was cold and wasnt trying to idle when i started it. i didnt want to use the gas pedal to help it out, and it took me over 20 starts for it to finally idle on its own. it starts first start every time unsilenced tho. i want to get the DV dump setup going, i think it might help to dump the DV charge PRE TB, just as it would be unsilenced. 
I had some fun with a Civic SI hatch today on the freeway, we got to mess around a couple times. he needed a turbo or something, cus he wasnt even coming close.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (danoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danoe* »_
Most of the parts for this conversion were purchased through BBM, so i do have the stage 3 upgrade kit from them, along with the 16v stage 3 software. vag com reports it as "BBM 440 001c HS V08" - maybe it's possible thats not actually the 16v stage 3 software?
Thanks for the tips! I will see if it helps.

Thanks for the info.
BTW: I wrote the software. Perhaps I can help?

-Jeffrey Atwood C2


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Jeff, I haven't had time to scan my car for the software code. Do you remember what you called it?
Btw, my car still runs fantastic. I love your software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danoe (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Thanks for the info.
BTW: I wrote the software. Perhaps I can help?

-Jeffrey Atwood C2

I would appreciate any help you could offer- i'm not sure what type of information you might need from me however. After taking the advice of Pry, i tried it unslienced, and what a difference! No hesitation, and idles correctly right away. Its just unfortunate its as loud as it is this way or i wouldnt think twice about leaving it with this setup.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (danoe)*

ya they run great unsilenced, i love the throttle response, and it idles like there is no blower even there. even when my car does idle, the rpm will sometimes dip low like its gona stall but then it recovers. the RPMs will never dip below 900rpm when its unsilenced. unfortunately it sounds like crap IMO, and i get salty looks all day. i'm running silenced again. Day 2 on a fresh ECU reset. car idled on the second try this morning. not too bad. I can still rev it by blippin the throttle repeatedly and pretty much stall it whenever i want, but you get good at keepin it runnin with the gas pedal lol.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

So you had to go back to a stock Throttle cable? and buy a couple new gaskets and longer vacume tube to reach the T-body? I've thought about doing this myself. now that I am not driving it every day.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

No I keep the same vac tube and throttle cable, it just makes a big loop. 
Dynoed the car today, 202whp/220tq. almost hit 14psi with the 50mm pulley.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

Thats not bad at all, and thats with the 8v head still right?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (danoe)*

I moved my TB to stock position and I am still having problems with Stage III.
I have about 80 miles on it at this point and it runs rough...
1) RPMs do not drop immediately after letting off gas. Can take a few minutes for them to drop.
2) Frequently the engine will lope when idling. e.g. rev up and down between 1500 and 2500 rpm.
3) Occasionally the engine rpms will drop below 800 when idling and then the car will stall.
The throttle cable does have some slack.
I have driven around a parking lot in 1st and foot off the gas.
It has stalled out and I have popped the clutch to get it starting again.
Smoke test has been done on my setup.
Assuming the car does not sort itself out by 200 miles, what else should I try?
Its not throwing a CEL, but I do have a VAG-Com. So, if there is something I can check with it let me know.
BTW, I also would really like to run silenced.
danoe, if you ever get yours to run un-silenced let me know ( scottcmetzger at gmail dot com )
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

are you sure your MAF sensor is pointed the right direction? and your DV works and is installed correctly? somethings not right, it sounds like something is trippin out the ecu..


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_are you sure your MAF sensor is pointed the right direction? and your DV works and is installed correctly? somethings not right, it sounds like something is trippin out the ecu..

Not sure about either of those. I had a shop do the install. I know they talked to BBM, but I am not sure what things they tried before moving the TB.
How do I check the MAF?
How do I check the DV?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

if you unplug the sensor, there is an arrow next to the plug that should be pointing twards the charger. its tough to see you might have to take the sensor out which should be easy.
the dv, if its the one that came with the kit, should be installed with the bottom going to the inlet side of the charger, and the side pipe should be going to the boost side, verify there is a vacuum line on the DV vac nipple.
have you checked for codes?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_if you unplug the sensor, there is an arrow next to the plug that should be pointing twards the charger. its tough to see you might have to take the sensor out which should be easy.
the dv, if its the one that came with the kit, should be installed with the bottom going to the inlet side of the charger, and the side pipe should be going to the boost side, verify there is a vacuum line on the DV vac nipple.
have you checked for codes?

Just check for codes. I only got the







code (e.g. maximum engine speed exceeded). Interesting, that would throw a CEL with the Stage II chip in.
I'll see if I can check the other stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

why are you running a stage II chip? are you running 42lb injectors and 3in MAF? maybe someone else can chime in, but I thought that engine speed code was only on older chips, not the C2 good stuff. ive never got that code with my chip.

my car is idling!!! I just had to relocate the MAF! I've had this issue since the day I purchased the kit. I've got countless new chips, plugs, and letters saying there is a new update, but noone ever told me "hey that extended MAF harness we sent you isn't long enough, lengthen that ish and move that sensor further from the TB" Man that would of saved me some head ache!!!







all I ever got was check your gas cap and plug the barb on the charger. o well i only had to run like @ss for a couple years!! heh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
btw the C2 tune for 30lb injectors and stock MAF housing runs really damn good. I reset the ecu today and my car idled first try, it doesn't seem to even want to try and die anymore??? im runnin silenced and im lovin it.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*

Thats so strange that the relocate worked. I have never had any idle issues and when I relocated my maf it made no difference. 
I guess every car is different. Glad to hear its running great.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_why are you running a stage II chip? are you running 42lb injectors and 3in MAF? maybe someone else can chime in, but I thought that engine speed code was only on older chips, not the C2 good stuff. ive never got that code with my chip.


I am running a Stage III chip... Direct output from VAG-COM...
Tuesday,08,April,2008,22:16:08:36179
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 037 906 259 
Component and/or Version: BBM 440 001c HS V08
Software Coding: 00002
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00543 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded -- Engine Warranty VOID! ;-) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 0101
At least the header info looks different, the when I had Stage II chip in (I haven't pulled the ECU to verify).
Yes, I have 42lb injectors. Evidently I was running an older StageII with 30lb injectors. So, I had to get these also.
How long is your MAF housing? Is it the one supplied with the Stage III kit or did you extend it further?
Thanks,
Scott
p.s. Up to 130 miles and still running poorly


_Modified by smetzger at 3:02 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

That looks like the latest software. 
I wonder what is going on. 
I just reset my ecu this weekend and it idles perfectly after about 50 miles.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
Yes, I have 42lb injectors. Evidently I was running an older StageII with 30lb injectors. So, I had to get these also.
How long is your MAF housing? Is it the one supplied with the Stage III kit or did you extend it further?


I'm running the stock OEM MAF housing/30lb setup. what I did was put a 5inch piece of tubing between the TB and MAF, then with some silicone it ends up being almost a foot away from the TB. this leaves NO room for an air filter, im stuck running a CAI down in the fender for now.

If you got the stage III kit (plus the injectors to make it a complete kit







). then you should have the extended maf with the DV dump in it. did you check the sensor is pointing the right way and that the DV dump is between the maf sensor and TB?


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Pry)*

Pry, it would be nice if you wave some pic's of your set-up,that you can share


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*

Ah, ok.
I have the full kit which comes with an extended MAF housing, about that long or longer.
You guys have a good two inches or more in the front than me. I'll throw up some pic later after I check the orientation of the MAF.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (smetzger)*

how long is the extended MAF housing ?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (memoryred gti)*

Extended MAF housing is just over 13"
I check my MAF and it is oriented correctly.
My DV is also installed correctly.
Here are pics of my setup...
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb.../BBM3/
Just to refresh everyone...
Idle lopes, and will 'stick' at whatever RPM for 15-30 seconds after letting off the gas.
I have driven 180 miles with no codes, so the ECU should have adapted by now.
I noticed there is a sensor on the MkIV manifold that plugs into the TB. If this sensor was bad what would happen? Would I get am engine code? Is this sensor from the MkIV manifld or the MkIII manifold (or maybe they are the same part) ?
Any idea anyone?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (smetzger)*

new (used) oil filter flange seemed to have fixed my leak.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
test drive tonight... finally...


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

which sensor? the only one in the intake manifold should be the intake air temperature sensor. that is from the stock manifold, not sure about it pluggin into the throttle body??
I noticed on this pic from gap it shows the newer TBs have a 2 vac barbs on them? 








do you have the smaller vac barb on yours? 
vacuum leak can cause high idle, but youd get a CEL eventually. maybe it's something with the newer throttle body/TPS. sorry I dont have more info








I got one of these comin, ill get the DV dump goin like you pretty soon.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_which sensor? the only one in the intake manifold should be the intake air temperature sensor. that is from the stock manifold, not sure about it pluggin into the throttle body??


This is the sensor on the intake mani








This is where it plugs into the TB


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_










I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but but the evap system does not like boost. You could even pressurize your gas tank since it is a closed system. Try plugging the evap barb on the intake manifold and see if anything changes. If you must run it, do so before the charger. Even still a leaky gas cap or any number of leaks in the system will be havoc on the car. 

....wait a minute Pry, are you running it that way as well?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but but the evap system does not like boost. You could even pressurize your gas tank since it is a closed system. Try plugging the evap barb on the intake manifold and see if anything changes. If you must run it, do so before the charger. Even still a leaky gas cap or any number of leaks in the system will be havoc on the car. 


The only directions I have is the one John Muir diagram on the BBM site.
When you say 'evap barb', are you refering to the blue or the yellow circled item?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

Its actually on the passenger side of the intake manifold just behind the plug looking thing. It is the black hose with the zip tie on it. 
Edit: in your pics its the blue circled thing


_Modified by BMGFifty at 7:38 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Its actually on the passenger side of the intake manifold just behind the plug looking thing. It is the black hose with the zip tie on it. 
Edit: in your pics its the blue circled thing

_Modified by BMGFifty at 7:38 PM 4-10-2008_

Its running a little better this morning, before making any changes. Idle sticks, but eventually goes down to normal. So no lopeing.
I went ahead and tapped off the v. hose but that didn't change any of the symptoms.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well reading this post as it's still filled with helpful information and keeps everyone updated on how things are going for this set up. I would like to tell you that I am going to start getting back into the game. I am going to pop the hood after a couple months now and actually do a little wrenching. I am also changing out my rear discs as well, so that the car will have cross drilled rotors all away around. i've decided to put carpet and ect. back into the car and clean it up more for a comfortable sitting ride, and I don't want to but my state passed a law with the exhaust noise so will be placing a stock exhaust back on too. i'll try to get some updated photos soon, take care everyone.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
Its running a little better this morning, before making any changes. Idle sticks, but eventually goes down to normal. So no lopeing.
I went ahead and tapped off the v. hose but that didn't change any of the symptoms.

Update... its throwing a code. I did not get a CEL.
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
BBM has recommended recalibrating the TB. So, I went ahead and did that.
The idle is still sticking. They said to run it another 200 miles and see what happens.
My plan...
1) Reconnect the v. hose on the manifold. The disconnect didn't seem to matter and it may have caused the MAF code to be thrown.
2) Clean the MAF
3) Relocate the TB to the silenced location. While I am at it I'll clean the TB.
If the car runs worse silenced I guess I'll go back to unsilenced.
4) Run for 200 miles and hope for the best


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

hrm thats no good. thats probably your issue right there. either the wire harness is jank, which is unlikely??? or its the MAF. I would try another MAF, find someone with another ob2 2.0 that will let you test it. maybe try giving yours a good cleaning with some spray first, to make sure its not just dirty.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
Update... its throwing a code. I did not get a CEL.
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
BBM has recommended recalibrating the TB. So, I went ahead and did that.
The idle is still sticking. They said to run it another 200 miles and see what happens.
My plan...
1) Reconnect the v. hose on the manifold. The disconnect didn't seem to matter and it may have caused the MAF code to be thrown.
2) Clean the MAF
3) Relocate the TB to the silenced location. While I am at it I'll clean the TB.
If the car runs worse silenced I guess I'll go back to unsilenced.
4) Run for 200 miles and hope for the best

I would clean the maf for sure. I was actually contemplating your issue on my way home from work today. I have seen some relatively tiny things cause the weirdest running problems. I'm pretty sure the evap system might actually have a one way valve...hence the sucking sound when you remove the gas cap. So thats not as big a deal as I thought. Honestly, recalabrating the throttle body isn't gonna do much. The real gains are going to come from the ecu adapting to the new values. 
The MAF code is a big hint, but it may not just be the maf, it could be the harness or any number of other things. Look at the signal with the vag com when the car is running at idle and then higher up. Also look at the reading from the tps. Make sure it reads cleanly throughout the range. I have had a bad throttle body that didn't throw a code.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

Got my car running today, Runs like crap, throwing two codes, Intake Air Temp Sensor(low signal), and Throttle body Actuator Malfunction B1. Tried driving it for the first time in 7 months, Bucks real bad like its missing, on deceleration is feel real smooth and on WOT it runs real smooth also. Seems to stumble with Idling and part throttle. Smokes real bad too like its rich. and once it dies nearly impossible to fire it up again. Running stage 3 w/ 3.0fpr. The saga continues...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

We need more people here posting about their cars running great, lol. 
The Air intake sensor shouldn't cause too much of an issue if the ecu senses a problem I believe it defaults to 70 degress or some number like that. The throtttle body is critical to the engine, so that most likely is your problem. I'd bet that either there is a wiring problem or you need a new throttle body. If you have a vag com check the readings off the thing. If you don't pick up a new throttle body...its cheaper than a vag com.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_ my state passed a law with the exhaust noise so will be placing a stock exhaust back on too. i'll try to get some updated photos soon, take care everyone.
 Remus or jetex are pretty quiet exhausts from what I've read.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

well, my cars idling alot better. took two tries to idle this morning, then it did die on me once while decelerating after rompin the throttle. its lots better then it was though, and it doesn't stall when i blip the throttle, at least not consistently like before. the rpms still droop sometime, but it usually recovers..
id like to see some turbo guys mount their throttle body on the turbo inlet and see how that works.








I want to dyno again, hopefully the 42lb setup will get me up to 220whp. lookin at my dyno i dont like how it gets rough past 4k, should be smooooooth all the way up to 220whp.








oh and radiator fans help on the dyno too...


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
I would clean the maf for sure. I was actually contemplating your issue on my way home from work today. I have seen some relatively tiny things cause the weirdest running problems. I'm pretty sure the evap system might actually have a one way valve...hence the sucking sound when you remove the gas cap. So thats not as big a deal as I thought. Honestly, recalabrating the throttle body isn't gonna do much. The real gains are going to come from the ecu adapting to the new values. 
The MAF code is a big hint, but it may not just be the maf, it could be the harness or any number of other things. Look at the signal with the vag com when the car is running at idle and then higher up. Also look at the reading from the tps. Make sure it reads cleanly throughout the range. I have had a bad throttle body that didn't throw a code. 

Well the MAF code was my fault. I forgot to plug the harness back in after looking to see if the arrow was pointing in the correct direction.
I cleaned the MAF and TB.
Hooked the TB up in silenced mode.
Recalibrated the TB.
But when I start it up the car it immediately and violently lopes between 2200 and 4000 rpms. Completely undriveable.
So, unless someone has another idea; I'll move the TB again to unsilenced mode.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_The throtttle body is critical to the engine, so that most likely is your problem. I'd bet that either there is a wiring problem or you need a new throttle body. If you have a vag com check the readings off the thing. If you don't pick up a new throttle body...its cheaper than a vag com.









Well, I put the TB back in the non-silenced position and recalibrated it again.
Still having idle issues. RPMs 'stick' after letting off the gas and then very slowly drop.
I have a VAG-Com. How would I measure the readings off the TB and how do I know what they should be?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

I cant remember which measuring block it is, but you can view the tps angle. At idle it will say IDLE and at max it will be around 85 degrees. If it doesn't read idle the ecu may not know what to do. I'll see if I can find the actual measuring block for you.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I used block 098, same block used for calibrating the TB.
Here are the results...
9.05	4.26	3.26 Idle ADP. O.K.
9.3	4.26	3.26 Idle ADP. O.K.
9.56	4.26	3.26 Idle ADP. O.K.
9.83	4.24	3.26 Idle ADP. O.K.
10.08	4.24	3.26 Idle ADP. O.K.
10.34	4.24	3.26 Idle ADP. O.K.
10.6	4.22	3.26 Idle ADP. O.K.
10.86	4.2	3.24 Idle ADP. O.K.
11.11	4.2	3.24 Idle ADP. O.K.
1	11.36	4.18	3.18 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
11.62	4.18	3.18 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
11.88	4.18	3.18 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
12.15	4.16	3.16 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
12.42	4.14	3.16 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
12.68	4.12	3.14 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
12.96	4.1	3.14 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
13.21	4.1	3.1 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
13.47	4.1	3.1 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
13.73	4.1	3.08 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
14	4.1	3.1 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
14.26	4.1	3.08 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
14.53	4.1	3.08 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
14.8	4.1	3.08 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
15.06	4.1	3.08 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
15.32	4.08	3.08 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
15.59	4.04	3.06 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
15.85	4	2.96 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
16.12	3.98	2.88 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
16.39	3.98	2.8 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
16.66	3.98	2.76 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
16.93	3.98	2.76 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
17.2	4	2.8 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
17.49	4	2.82 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
17.75	4	2.82 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
18.02	4	2.82 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
18.27	4.02	2.86 Part Throttle ADP. O.K.
2	18.52	4.16	2.96 Idle ADP. O.K.
18.78	4.16	3 Idle ADP. O.K.
19.05	4.18	3.06 Idle ADP. O.K.
19.31	4.2	3.08 Idle ADP. O.K.
19.57	4.22	3.16 Overrun ADP. O.K.
19.83	4.26	3.28 Idle ADP. O.K.
20.1	4.26	3.28 Idle ADP. O.K.
20.36	4.26	3.26 Idle ADP. O.K.
20.62	4.26	3.26 Idle ADP. O.K.
20.87	4.24	3.24 Idle ADP. O.K.
Marker 1 is when I started pushing on the throttle. I didn't take it up all the way to WOT.
Marker 2 is when I took my foot off the gas.
Not sure what that overrun means. But the Vag-Com is reading Idle when my foot is off the gas, yet I am at 2000 rpms.
I also noticed that my tailpipe is spitting black water. This was happening when I was running the older stage II chip.
I am beginning to suspect a software problem. I already know there is one problem with my chip. My CEL does not come when I am throwing a code.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_Marker 1 is when I started pushing on the throttle. I didn't take it up all the way to WOT.
Marker 2 is when I took my foot off the gas.
Not sure what that overrun means. But the Vag-Com is reading Idle when my foot is off the gas, yet I am at 2000 rpms.
I also noticed that my tailpipe is spitting black water. This was happening when I was running the older stage II chip.
I am beginning to suspect a software problem. I already know there is one problem with my chip. My CEL does not come when I am throwing a code.

You have me stumped at the moment. I will say that the ecu doesn't always light the CEL when a code it thrown it only lights when it is something major or there are a bunch of minor codes. It usually takes 2-3 for me. 
This weekend I cleaned my MAF, Throttle Body, Filter and put in new plugs and my idle is much smoother. It also idles a bit high for a sec or 2 sometimes. But not as bad as yours. All I have to do is look at the throttle wrong and it shoots up.
Oh and chips either work or they don't so the problem won't be with that.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
You have me stumped at the moment. I will say that the ecu doesn't always light the CEL when a code it thrown it only lights when it is something major or there are a bunch of minor codes. It usually takes 2-3 for me. 
Oh and chips either work or they don't so the problem won't be with that.

Previously my CEL has always come on when I got "Engine Speed Exceeded".
I had no problem with the CEL coming on with the original Stage II chip.
My first replacement Stage II chip on my car caused it to run too rich and it was difficult to start. Put in another Stage II new chip and it immediately ran fine.
I would say usually chips are either good or do not work at all. But there is a small possibility the chip is slightly off. 
Do you think you could try this???
Pull your MAF plug and run your car for a few minutes. Does your CEL come on? Did you get a code?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
Previously my CEL has always come on when I got "Engine Speed Exceeded".
I had no problem with the CEL coming on with the original Stage II chip.
My first replacement Stage II chip on my car caused it to run too rich and it was difficult to start. Put in another Stage II new chip and it immediately ran fine.
I would say usually chips are either good or do not work at all. But there is a small possibility the chip is slightly off. 
Do you think you could try this???
Pull your MAF plug and run your car for a few minutes. Does your CEL come on? Did you get a code?
Thanks,
Scott

I'll give it a shot. My neighbors don't like me idling my car for too long (there is a bedroom right above my parking spot). A disconnected MAF will throw a code and light the ecu from my experience. 
I have never seen duplicate chips cause different running conditions unless the trim values on the first chip were so far out that they cause poor running. I have however seen a car that runs terrible be fixed by removing the chip and reinstalling it. Oddly enough it has fixed some crazy problems. 
EDIT: What is your vacuum at the 2k idle? If I hold my throttle at 2k I get 21-22in. Normal idle is around 16-19 for me. I suspect that if your vacuum is lower you may have a leak but I'm not sure since vacuum can vary quite a bit from setup to setup. 


_Modified by BMGFifty at 5:03 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
EDIT: What is your vacuum at the 2k idle? If I hold my throttle at 2k I get 21-22in. Normal idle is around 16-19 for me. I suspect that if your vacuum is lower you may have a leak but I'm not sure since vacuum can vary quite a bit from setup to setup. 


How do I measure the Vacuum?
I found out how to get the actual Throttle Angle. Its Block 003.
The degree of throttle is higher when I am idling and my RPMs are higher.
Since it does read as Idle on Block 098... is the ECU supposed to 'learn' to close the Throttle Angle? Or do I need a new TB?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*

To measure Vacuum you need a vacuum/boost gauge. I'm not sure how much it will tell us, so if you don't have one you probably don't need it. I do enjoy having both vac and boost since I can watch the gauge to keep my fuel economy decent, so its not a bad investment. 
I'm not sure about what your indications read, but it seems odd that you are getting different readings at idle. If you can source a tb for a short while I would give it a shot. A bad throttle body would absolutely change your idle, but I wouldn't go swapping it out for a new one unless you are sure, although I did and it turned out I was right.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

hey guys I have starteda new thread based on buyers and sellers, thought I would get something going, check out my SIG


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I just got my 42lb injectors and chip installed. also running the 3in MAF again, and for once it's actually recommended!! 
Here's what I gotta say:
the car pulls hard past 4k smooth and strong till 6k, actually it felt like it even wanted to keep pulling past 6k.








I need to get another dyno done, the flat spot that i used to feel around ~5k rpm seems to be gone, and I bet itll dyno 220+ whp this time. guess I pushed them 30lb injectors a bit too far, but it ran good just the top end wasnt quite the same as it is now.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

yeah the 30# injectors just don't cut it when your up at that power level. I can't wait to get the final pieces to this 16v put together and in my mk2


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Detonation*

I haven't posted about this in a while and thought I would check back in.
I am about to throw in the towel on this thing and go back to stock. Since installing in June of last year, I have been trying to solve various running issues. Most seriously, detonation that occurs just before entering boost and contiues until you reach fairly high rpms. In addition to detonation, I have high idle, bucking when deccerating, and frequent CEL for too rich. It is a plain vanilla Stage I setup.
To date, I have:
checked and rechecked timing
new cap & rotor
new coil pack
new autotech wires
new throttle body
new front O2 sensor
New coolant temp sensor
replaced MAF sensor
New 42lb injectors
New 42lb software
New billet 3" MAF housing
rewired throttle body and maf
New plugs (step colder)
Lengthened distance between TB and MAF
New fuel filter
I am just about out of patience, time and money. I am starting to feel like I've ruined a car that ran perfect until I bolted the charger on. I am going to make a last ditch effort to salvage the thing by dropping the car and my credit card off at a local performance VW shop and see if they can figure it out. In the mean time, if anyone has any ideas, please let me know.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Detonation (KCMTNBIKER)*

that sucks to hear, I too got my first CEL with the 42lb tune yesterday, Long term too rich.
that sounds really strange though, I havnt heard anyone else getting detonation. 
my car does sort of buck when decelerating, but I'm still not running the DV dump before the TB. I'm hoping that will help.
I don't think going back to stock would be such a bad idea, atleast to verify that the car works minus charger. plus since you are stage 1 theres no pulling the head. 
I hope you get it sorted out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*confused*

so I got everything hooked up with the DV in front of the throttle body and as soon as I start the car the car will start to rev by itself. i never let it run very long to see if it will stop cus its so abnormal. it revs from 2k to 5k rpm non stop till i shut it off. i triple checked my connections and everything is connected and solid. i put everything back to normal with the dv behind the TB and it runs fine again.
you guys are all running it pretty much the same way as this right?


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: confused (Pry)*

With my car at stage one when I didn't have that the Evap barb on the charger hooked up or capped off and my car did something similar. Not as high as 5k though only about 3. So idk if that is useful information or not. 
Update on my hooptie. Clutch is coming back tomorrow. Southbend found oil type of residue of some sort on it and they resurfaced the flywheel for free. AWESOME guys to deal with Thanks John and Andy. So hopefully we have the car up and running this week. Want to finish my Stg 2 + setup on the car but don't know if I will have the time or money or the car for even that matter. Gonna need a lot of info from you guys. Especially if BBM won't sell me that piping cause I ain't cutting my Rebar or Eurobump. Trimming is another thing







. That and i got some ideas in my head that I don't think some of you have touched upon to get a couple extra ponies out this b!tch.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: confused (Aali1011)*

yea it acts like a vac leak, as soon as the car gets started and vac hits the dv it opens the boost side to the intake side and starts to rev uncontrolled. i must have something wrong cus this is how BBM sells the stage 3 kits? I plugged the old DV stand off and im positive its sealed, so i duno.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: confused (Aali1011)*

Ok can't sleep and was thinking about these that didn't make sense to me so I thought I would ask. Excuse the fact if it is too long and if i am talking out my a$$ and the questions are very noob. 
So before having even decided to go Forced Induction I researched out the 020. From what I found from the archives and what many people I had talked to said is that 200whp and 250wtq is about what it can handle day to day w/o blowing up. So why is it that for many of you Stage 2 or 3 owners who are making numbers similar if not less then this that 02A and LSD's are needed. I realize a LSD is needed for the 020 but supposedly a good Southbend, ACT, or SPEC clutch kit rated for the right power will do or below what I posted above will do. Then again this is coming from out friends who went the OTHER Forced Induction route.
This question is basic why is it that out PSI to HP rating isn't similar to that of our Turbo Brethren/Rivals(Call the what you like







) Like here is what Pry said the other day.

_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_
Dynoed the car today, 202whp/220tq. almost hit 14psi with the 50mm pulley.









According to BBMs website the 50mm pulley is good for 22+ PSI. So I mean why isn't he hitting that. It is through chip tuning it needs to be unlocked or what?Something wrong







So is it safe to assume that my Stage 1 really isn't making 8. So I guess in the end it is pretty much kinda why don't we closer equate out to turbo setup in these respects aforementioned. 
So yea I mean i just saw these as discrepancies between prior information that was proven as true to me versus what I have been told and have seen in here. I also ask these questions not only for my knowledge but my benefit and yours so hopefully I can contribute something more important to this thread rather then "There is X problem with my car blah blah blah" or something along those lines. So thanks to whomever reads this and and possibly answers the questions.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: confused (Aali1011)*

Im down with my 020. im still running the stock transmission with 165k on it, i put a peloquin LSD in before i ever bolted the charger on to be sure my transmission would last. BMGfifty stripped out third in his o2a i believe, so its not like the o2a is bulletproof. it comes down to abuse pretty much. dont power shift and drop the clutch @ 5000rpm and it should treat you right.

_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_According to BBMs website the 50mm pulley is good for 22+ PSI. So I mean why isn't he hitting that.

I asked that myself. I guess BBM rates the psi on the worst possible flowing head they can find.
no one i talked to hits 20psi with these blowers, even the drag rabbit with the low pressure drop Air-Water intercooler only was gettin 15 psi. still runnin in the 12s tho.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: confused (Pry)*

what are you guys reving to? 
I'm running stageII on an obd2 stock head (no porting or anything) and I hit around 15psi on a 60 degree day in Upstate NY if I rev it out to 6500+ ... I think i'm only around 12-13psi at 6000rpms.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: confused (UncleJunk)*

Those 22psi numbers are on g60's with awic. It doesn't take much to hit those numbers. But then again psi isn't what makes power, it is flow. Oh and Pry, are you talking about JJ's bad ass drag rabbit? That thing is sweet. Its too bad it broke last time I saw it run. Those guys know what they are doing.
Lets just say that I have 20+psi planned for my car here in the future and it doesn't involve turbos.










_Modified by BMGFifty at 9:47 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: confused (BMGFifty)*

Damn that is kinda misleading then. So then are you saying that if you were to properly intercool then you would see closer to the rated PSI. So like with stage 1 for example if you just toss a intercooler on it then you might see the true 8psi you are suppose to be making. Cause I think I found a extremely interesting intercooler setup to which will require minimal mods. 
So is the PSI loss then attributed to heatsoak to a degree and then further heatsoak when the engine is running after a duration of time. I don't know if you follow what I am saying.
So I guess basically what i am trying to say is that without a intercooler present there is PSI loss. Then further loss because of heatsoak. The higher the efficiency of the Intercooler the closer you will then come to the rated PSI of the pulley.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I don't think anyone with an ABA crossflow is gone hit past 16 psi without a custom pulley, I live in by, which is sealevel and I can't hit it and I've done everything you can do too an ABA, AwIC big valve head fuelrail 440 injectors and softwear custom 272 270 449 lift schrick cam I just can't hit higher than 14 psi but it feels ooh so good.. I was thinking of getting a 3 inch tb and boring out where the tb meets the charger. It looks like it goes from 2 and a half to three so with a 3inch tb I would have to match it, but I don't think I wanna take it there yet


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

LOL not by I mean n.y


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: confused (Aali1011)*

Actually what I'm saying is that there is a boost loss with big air/air intercoolers.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm sure bbm would sell a boat load of smaller pulleys with matching software, with a disclaimer stating no warranties when installed **** I'll still buy it


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: confused (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_what are you guys reving to? 
I'm running stageII on an obd2 stock head (no porting or anything) and I hit around 15psi on a 60 degree day in Upstate NY if I rev it out to 6500+ ... I think i'm only around 12-13psi at 6000rpms.

Thats pretty far into red. Anyone know how 'safe' it is to run 6500 rpms?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*

With custom pullies you can get an aba into the 20's with this charger. I've seen it, you have to spin the piss out of the charger, but it will do it.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I just wanted to say that i finally got my bunny running with the charger... still in break in... but im very happy... 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I think 18 psi at redline would be perfect


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_With custom pullies you can get an aba into the 20's with this charger. I've seen it, you have to spin the piss out of the charger, but it will do it. 

that's the problem right there, the smallest pulley you can buy is 50mm. they can't make a pulley smaller than that and still have enough surface area for the belt to grip.
BBM can make you an over-weight over-sized over-drive accessory pulley, but does anyone want to run one and overdrive all their accessories? the DJM drag rabbit busted its timing gear right off the crank on the first run with that oversized accessory pulley. seems like a lot of extra strain on the crank gear to me, If i were to change anything about my pulleys it would only be to change to a light weight pulley. 
smetzger, did you try running the DV behind the throttle body yet? as soon as i tried it like you, i got the same the issues you are having. my car won't run like that either. with the charger silenced, and the dv in front of the throttle body, the engine has a wide open pipe to suck air via the DV, which bypasses the throttle body. its a huge vac leak. no wonder our cars won't idle like that. unless BBM uses some special DV or something I just cant wrap my head around this concept.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

it looks to me that there is at least a couple of milimeters to play wit, maybe a 47mm and you can by a smaller belt to componsate I run a 60516 gates belt on my 50 mm its tight as ****


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*

true, they could probably squeeze a few more mms but belt slip starts to become a real issue with pullies that small.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

What about a three inch tb , if you look inside the charger wear it meets the tb, it looks like it goes from 2half too three would boaring it out and adding a 3 inch tb make a difference


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_
BBM can make you an over-weight over-sized over-drive accessory pulley, but does anyone want to run one and overdrive all their accessories? the DJM drag rabbit busted its timing gear right off the crank on the first run with that oversized accessory pulley. seems like a lot of extra strain on the crank gear to me, If i were to change anything about my pulleys it would only be to change to a light weight pulley. 


You are right about Double J, I was about 10 feet away when it broke.







The overdrive pulley is race only and isn't supposed to be street reliable, its also aluminum and probably lighter than the steel one that comes on the car. It does produce the boost I mentioned though....not that i'd run one.







Johns personal car runs that pulley and it runs fine. 

right before it broke










_Modified by BMGFifty at 8:11 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yea John did a good 13 somethin sec. pass before the what? shift linkage broke? it was haulin ass though. I want to run my car this summer, hopefully Joey will get the drag rabbit goin again by then, I think that there are plans to pin the crank gear or reinforce it somehow so it doesn't break again. 
you also gota think about over spinning the charger with that big pulley.
with the over-drive pulley it could even be possible to damage the charger. it can only spin its max rpm to produce that 20psi for a few seconds before the screws got hot enough and expanded enough to touch and melt together. But I guess when your at the track who cares about how long it will last.








I believe the max RPM for the charger is around 17000, but only for short periods. there was a cool tech sheet on the opcon auto rotor 2087 but I can't seem to find it right now. I did find this cool nugget though.

_Quote, originally posted by *Opcon.se* »_The name Lysholm® is a registered trademark and derives form the well-known engineer Alf Lysholm (1893 - 1973) who designed, developed and built the first helical-lobe compressor as chief engineer at SRM our licensor.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: confused (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Actually what I'm saying is that there is a boost loss with big air/air intercoolers.

Ok so let me try to understand this so per say if we were able to run a intercooler air to air of course the size of the radiator like a Evo intercooler or something we would actual lose boost versus something like what comes with the stage kit or something a bit smaller?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_yea John did a good 13 somethin sec. pass before the what? shift linkage broke? it was haulin ass though. I want to run my car this summer, hopefully Joey will get the drag rabbit goin again by then, I think that there are plans to pin the crank gear or reinforce it somehow so it doesn't break again. 
you also gota think about over spinning the charger with that big pulley.
with the over-drive pulley it could even be possible to damage the charger. it can only spin its max rpm to produce that 20psi for a few seconds before the screws got hot enough and expanded enough to touch and melt together. But I guess when your at the track who cares about how long it will last.








I believe the max RPM for the charger is around 17000, but only for short periods. there was a cool tech sheet on the opcon auto rotor 2087 but I can't seem to find it right now. I did find this cool nugget though.




Yeah, the opcon design was not designed for such speeds. The good news is that technology has allowed for chargers that can handle it.... they just aren't out yet. Where is the discovery channel when you need it


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: confused (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_
Ok so let me try to understand this so per say if we were able to run a intercooler air to air of course the size of the radiator like a Evo intercooler or something we would actual lose boost versus something like what comes with the stage kit or something a bit smaller?

You would loose boost, but the flow would remain the same. Superchargers handle volumetric losses differently than turbos. The boost may appear lower, but the flow is the same so for the most part your power is the same. On a turbo setup you would see an increase,but that would be due to the turbo trying to meet a pressure rather than a flow.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: confused (BMGFifty)*

Ok then so a HUGE intercooler isn't necessarily bad for use but more so pointless because it brings us to a "limit".So then what needs to be done in order to reach a higher efficiency with the charger. I remember people speaking of light weight pulleys and Gruvenparts is in preproduction on Billet ones for the 2.0. But looking at their price for the VR6 the whole set is like $500














. Lowerin Intake Air Temperature is always a help so w/e method can be used for that.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Wahooo*

Wahoo,
Got it working. Thanks very much Pry.
I put my TB back on silenced, and moved the DV to behind the TB. Took a minute or so of keeping on the gas. But now it will actually drop down in RPMs when I shift.
It still 'hangs' a little at about 1400 rpm, but then will drop down to just under 1000. It feels like I have a slight hesitation when getting on the gas after a shift, but that may be because I was used to the revs actually going up a little at this point.
Its nice to hear the swoosh of the TB and now that I am silenced I shouldn't scare the little kids in the neighborhood.
Thanks very much Pry.
If your ever in MD look me up cause I owe you a







or three.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Wahooo (smetzger)*

Good to hear....I didn't know you were unscilenced.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Wahooo (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_Wahoo,
Got it working. Thanks very much Pry.
I put my TB back on silenced, and moved the DV to behind the TB. Took a minute or so of keeping on the gas. But now it will actually drop down in RPMs when I shift.
It still 'hangs' a little at about 1400 rpm, but then will drop down to just under 1000. It feels like I have a slight hesitation when getting on the gas after a shift, but that may be because I was used to the revs actually going up a little at this point.
Its nice to hear the swoosh of the TB and now that I am silenced I shouldn't scare the little kids in the neighborhood.
Thanks very much Pry.
If your ever in MD look me up cause I owe you a







or three.

glad its finally working for you. I'm sorry you had to come here to get the answer you needed. You deserve to have it run silenced, and to run the way BBM sells it to you. This crap reminds me of back in the day when we had to deal with the early software that ran super rich. We were all running the vr6 MAF housing to lean it out. Now a few years later and were still figuring it out as we go. Atleast now you can ditch that hideously ugly 13in MAF housing







. I would ask BBM if they can buy it back, and just run a stock vr6 housing to save the dead weight.








The stalling will hopefully stop once the car gets used to running silenced, and the RPMs might start to drop a little sooner. But just like you mine still hangs under 2000rpm then slowly comes down. Let me know if you notice any bucking/jerking when letting off the gas/decelerating. thats whats annoying the hell out of me now, and my 30lb tune never did it. Plus I keep getting the long term too rich CEL and I'm probably going to have to swap injectors for a couple days when it comes time to pass emissions.
All in all though, this is the best my cars ever ran and probably ever will run. RE-Dyno coming soon. 


_Modified by Pry at 11:02 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Wahooo (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_
All in all though, this is the best my cars ever ran and probably ever will run. RE-Dyno coming soon. 



Did you dyno with 100 octane? I am gonna pick up some 100 on Friday to run in an Auto-X on Sat. I'll put my light wheels on and should get some good wheel spin.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Wahooo (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_ you can ditch that hideously ugly 13in MAF housing







. I would ask BBM if they can buy it back, and just run a stock vr6 housing to save the dead weight.








_Modified by Pry at 11:02 PM 4-23-2008_

There's about a 10-15% difference in the fueling between running the billet 3" maf housing and the VR unit. Our software is tuned on the billet unit. I would also love to know why one car runs better in one configuration and then another will not. Also would love to know why some cars run a little funky idle and the majority run great. This has been the Mk3 mystery to me.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Wahooo (JBETZ)*

There was some discussion about this recently but never heard anything official...how far should the MAF sensor (3" billet housing) be from the throttle body?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Wahooo (JBETZ)*

I dynoed with 92 octane, the dyno place doesn't sell race gas either, but I'm more interested in what I can make off pump gas.
That's good info on the MAF housing John, and its nice to see you around sometime.








Maybe I can try to run a VR housing to see if i can get rid of the long term too rich CEL.
I too want to know how one car can idle with a huge vac leak. If there are any stage 3 customers who have no problems running the DV in front of the throttle body, please chime in and let us know. I know it works fine on BBMs car, but what about the rest of us.
I'm concerned that because I'm not running it the way it was tuned its causing the issue with the richness and the bucking/jerking. The 30lb tune was done on the original DV location right? I didn't have any bucking with that tune. Now that ive changed only the chip and injectors my car bucks on decel, and Im getting a CEL. if it aint one thing its another. that's why im willing to leave it alone this time, and just be happy that my car finally idles.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Wahooo (Pry)*

The vr maf is the one that reads higher, not the aluminum one. A vr maf will only make your car run richer.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Wahooo (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_The vr maf is the one that reads higher, not the aluminum one. A vr maf will only make your car run richer.

doh,








guess I need to go bigger then. I'm just trying to think of the easiest way to lean it out just long enough to set readiness and get through emissions. 
did another dyno run today. 222WHP 221TRQ. 50MM pulley.
posted the dyno sheet HERE if anyones interested.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Wahooo (Pry)*








happy times. Try driving like you have a brick under the pedal...works for me..but sooo dull.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Wahooo (BMGFifty)*

Dyno chart looks ok.
power and afr numbers are appropriate. (where Jon had me tune afr)
MAF size:
VR6 MAF runs leaner than 3" AL tube.
This is against common intuition because the 3" AL maf is larger
than stock VR6 housing.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Wahooo (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Dyno chart looks ok.
power and afr numbers are appropriate. (where Jon had me tune afr)
MAF size:
VR6 MAF runs leaner than 3" AL tube.
This is against common intuition because the 3" AL maf is larger
than stock VR6 housing.
-Jeffrey Atwood

Thanks Jeff, I could have sworn that it was the other way around. But I guess the smoother flow reads less air.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I dynoed the ride today and to find out I'm leaning out bad, 211.51hp 223.73tq. My fuel was in between 15 and 16 a/r and my boost was 14 psi. I have 42injectors and softwear to match, the only thing I can think of is the big valve head and the 272 270 cam is giving me more air which is leaning me out , what can I do to richin up , I'm sure I can gain with more fuel.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*

the head shouldn't cause you to lean out








are you running the actual stage3 chip or just the stage 1 42lb chip? those #'s are close to what I put down with the stage 1 chip.
what kind of dyno did you run on? there is not much you can do to adjust the AFR with these cars, its all in the tune. maybe try a rising rate fuel pressure regulator, ive heard of people running them with the charger but I'm not sure if its gona help.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

248dyno jet its a good dyno , I think I'm running the stage 3 chip because bbm told me its the latest softwear when I got it the end of last year when I bought the softwear, so you don't think the big valve head and high lift cam is the problem


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (cifdig)*

I wouldn't think the BVH or the cam would cause it to lean out, but I'm no 'tuner'... what MAF housing are you running?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Yeah, the beauty of a maf based system is that it won't lean out based on flow. More air = more fuel.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm running a vr housing, I just changed the filter and I even threw in a 3.5 euro spec fpr


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Wahooo (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
VR6 MAF runs leaner than 3" AL tube.



Have you tried the 3" MAF? It sounds like it might help.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_With custom pullies you can get an aba into the 20's with this charger. I've seen it, you have to spin the piss out of the charger, but it will do it. 

why not step up to a bigger charger at this point, 20 psi from a bigger unit would be a lot more flow.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Because we already have this charger...thats why.







I agree, stepping up to a larger unit is the way to go.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I would love too go the next step infact I called bbl and asked them if they can get me a bigger unit like the one on there corrado but they said its to big and won't fit unless you make custom brackets,,, but back to my fuel issue, does anyone think a inline fuel pump would help


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*

These fuel pumps are pretty good factory. I think they are good to hp levels far beyond what the injectors need. You could try a 4bar fpr and see if that helps, but the problem may be somewhere else.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

What happens if you run the stock 2.0 MAF? Does it still run lean?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I never tried that but I would like too stay with the mad the chip was intended for besides all my piping size are equal too the maf


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_I never tried that but I would like too stay with the mad the chip was intended for besides all my piping size are equal too the maf

Was the chip ment for the VR6 MAF or the 3" MAF?
The VR6 MAF runs leaner than the 3" according to the guy who tuned the software for/with BBM... 
So you might not run as lean if you use the 3" MAF instead of the VR6. I only suggested trying the 2.0 MAF because you probably have one laying around - you would need to buy or make the 3".


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: FPR*

Quick question for someone...what FPR should I be running on stage 1 with 3" MAF housing and 42lb injectors?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FPR (KCMTNBIKER)*

The chip is tuned on 42lb injectors, billet 3" maf housing and the factory 3 bar fpr.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: FPR (JBETZ)*

do you have the possibilities to powdercoat the stg3 pipes gloss black? or just standard textured grey?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FPR (vdubya302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubya302* »_do you have the possibilities to powdercoat the stg3 pipes gloss black? or just standard textured grey? 

Only in the grey.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved*

As many of you know I have been suffering detonation for nearly a year now on my Stage I. Many of you have offered ideas, suggestions, and wisdom. Yesterday I gave up and took it to a professional. After a few hours of scratching our heads, they tried a 3.5bar FPR and I am happy to say, the detonation is gone and it runs smooth as butter. For the first time since I put this thing on, I can actually step on it and feel what it is supposed to do. Not even a hint of detonation at any boost level. Amazing








So for what ever reason, the stock FPR, Stage I and my car did not get along. Hopefully, this post will save someone else the headaches and money it cost me. 
Now on to the next project...TBD


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*

sweet, now put a smaller pulley on it.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved (Pry)*

I would like to know how much smaller I could go without having to pull the head.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_I would like to know how much smaller I could go without having to pull the head.

Nice, glad that fixed it for you!
Still very odd how one car from the rest of the group will run differently.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Problem Solved (JBETZ)*

So do any of the upgraded kits come with 42lb injectors? I'm pretty sure I just have like 30 or 32 lb injectors on my stage 1+ (yellow top). I'm about to purchase stage II and didn't know if I need to get the injectors at the same time if the chip is already tuned to them.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Problem Solved (hookedup4door)*

pretty sure you gotta get the injectors and MAF housing, they are not listed as parts of the stage 2 kit but required for the tune. I had the same accel yellow tops as you. too bad I didnt know you were upgrading sooner, cus I was looking to split 8 injectors with someone. Lots of ford guys sellin 8 at a time.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Problem Solved (Pry)*

hmm... thanks for the info.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_pretty sure you gotta get the injectors and MAF housing, they are not listed as parts of the stage 2 kit but required for the tune. I had the same accel yellow tops as you. too bad I didnt know you were upgrading sooner, cus I was looking to split 8 injectors with someone. Lots of ford guys sellin 8 at a time.









Lol Lame. Somebody care to confirm this. Cause last I remember BBM offered me a 42lb injector and larger MAF program for Stg 1. I got the oldskool MAF housing that came with the older kits. Pry weren't you running the 30lb injectors on Stg 2 or 3.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well a little off subject, here, but I am finally going to be getting the rear brakes done in the GTi, still working on getting the 16v put together, and when I do I will run the 55mm, should be fun to see what that set up will do in a stripped out mk2


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

that should be awesome... im running stage 1 right now on aba in my rabbit... i have not even gone throught the break in and love it... i cant wait to actually open it up.. 250 miles to go...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I thought about doing a 16v set up in a rabbit, but heard it was pretty tuff to get it all in there and keep it cool so I decided to just go with the mk2, plus I got this mk2 from the original owner and only paid 1k for it.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Problem Solved (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_
Lol Lame. Somebody care to confirm this. Cause last I remember BBM offered me a 42lb injector and larger MAF program for Stg 1. I got the oldskool MAF housing that came with the older kits. Pry weren't you running the 30lb injectors on Stg 2 or 3.

I ran the 30lb setup until just recently. Then I paid $250 for the 42lb software.
The problem is that BBM keeps making the kit better. This is a good thing but it can leave the early customers feeling like they got less for their money, almost like they are being punished for ordering early, by having to spend more money on updates.
for instance, how does the stage 3 kit work for the old school people who didn't get the cast blower outlet flange? it's not listed as part of stage 3, and now comes with stage 1. I had to buy my outlet flange because my early kit came with the solid mandrel outlet that ran halfway up to the intake manifold.
Same thing with the filtered oil feed line, I didn't get one cus I ordered early. thats another $70 I have to spend just to have my kit be as good as the next guys.
so after upgrading the blower outlet, software, billet MAF, injectors, and filtered oil feed line to make my kit current, I spent more than the discount was for buying the early kit. Plus I had to run sh!tty software for over a year and deal with early issues and fixes. 
I purchased the kit based strongly on the stage 3 Air Water intercooler setup that was being pimped from the start. That was truly a sick setup and that was my intention from the beginning. I even put $700 down on that kit, then I waited over 1 year to finally hear that it had been canceled and they decided to do a front mount that I could have done myself. So I got my money back and did my own front mount. But how do you take peoples money as a down payment on something and then not come through? I just think some of these practices are why I'm still a little put off by BBM. But im learning to get over it, and you will too.










_Modified by Pry at 2:05 AM 5-3-2008_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Problem Solved (Pry)*

The updates that you mention above: cast outlet ect. are over four years old. The first 50 kits way way back didn't have the casted outlet.
Yes, I would hope that our products would evolve for the better in this amount of time. Wait until you see the next evolution


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Problem Solved (JBETZ)*

Next evolution???? hummmm bigger blower same motor? Now that would be a nice idea... let's use the set up you have on your Coraddo on the ABA block stock lol.
I have not seen anyone ask, How are you John? doing better I hope from the accident you went through. the 16v set up will be trying to make it self in the mkll this summer I really hope, we'll be in touch... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

Is there anything for the mk4 2.0? i'm interested in a kit for my car.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwpride58)*

mk3 only at the moment, I duno if they'll ever do a mk4 kit. I'd like to see what's being made over at BBM though, cause I keep hearing rumors...........


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

I wonder the same thing, I almost wonder if I should just wait a bit longer before I finish installing my 16v, but if it may be a bigger blower or some type of add on I would imagine I would still be in a ok situation. what to do what to do???? hummm...
Oh so I got my rear brakes all squared away today, funny I have never seen this before but the rear piston instead of having the two knotches to allow adapter to attach to rotate the piston as it's being compressed it was a allen fitting so had to do it the old school way








So now I am running crossed drilled/slotted rotors all the way around and fronts are the 11:1 G60 set up. must say it really helps stop the light MKll


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_As many of you know I have been suffering detonation for nearly a year now on my Stage I. Many of you have offered ideas, suggestions, and wisdom. Yesterday I gave up and took it to a professional. After a few hours of scratching our heads, they tried a 3.5bar FPR and I am happy to say, the detonation is gone and it runs smooth as butter. For the first time since I put this thing on, I can actually step on it and feel what it is supposed to do. Not even a hint of detonation at any boost level. Amazing








So for what ever reason, the stock FPR, Stage I and my car did not get along. Hopefully, this post will save someone else the headaches and money it cost me. 
Now on to the next project...TBD

I may have spoken too quickly. After doing some in-town driving on Sunday, I hopped on the interstate on my way home and during my launch down the on-ramp, I had detonation again.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*

I wonder if your o2 sensor is compensating for the increased fuel and trimming it back to like before.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved (BMGFifty)*

I had the same thought but have no idea how to test or fix it. Can I unplug the O2 sensor and run it without to see if that fixes it?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_I had the same thought but have no idea how to test or fix it. Can I unplug the O2 sensor and run it without to see if that fixes it? 

yes you can...and may I ask are you running a wide band on your car?
if so what are the fuel ratio's when the problem accures?
and also try running your Maf in a diffeerent pisition "IE. if it's straight up vertical..try turing it 90 deg one way then the other also try upside down....believe it or not it amkes a difference in some cars those things are sensitive to the air stream.
Also pop a 4 bar in thre if this fails to resolve it. the computer will compensae for it at idle and not be able to ajust it down when it sees WOT.....
Just a few things to try.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved (Salsa GTI)*

I am not running a wide band and not sure what my AF ratios are. I am going to reset the ECU and unplug my O2 sensor for a while and see what that does.
As for the MAF, I have tried relocating it further from the TB but haven't tried rotating it. It currently sits at about a 45* angle.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*

for some reason .depending on the path of air before it...it make a difference....if that fails...steal a 4 bar reg from the neerest VR6 car and give that a go.....that's what i'm using at the moment


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
I may have spoken too quickly. After doing some in-town driving on Sunday, I hopped on the interstate on my way home and during my launch down the on-ramp, I had detonation again.









I had the same detonation issues with my stage 1 kit, could figure it out. Finally got sick of it DIY intercooler set up no more detonation.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwpride58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpride58* »_Is there anything for the mk4 2.0? i'm interested in a kit for my car.

I was wondering if the mk4 could just go straight to the Stage III.
I guess the ECU would be an issue. Would there be room for the piping and intercooler?


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
I was wondering if the mk4 could just go straight to the Stage III.
I guess the ECU would be an issue. Would there be room for the piping and intercooler?

I think the kit would be rather easy to produce. I mean a stage 1 un-intercooled would be cake.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vwpride58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpride58* »_
I think the kit would be rather easy to produce. I mean a stage 1 un-intercooled would be cake.

I think the Mk4 AEG Lysholm topic has been brought up more then once. I believe fitment issues keep it from happening and there is a thread dedicated to trying to find a solution. I think USRT was possibly going to produce something to fix the fitment issues. 
BTW http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3826745 Thought it was funny and would get a kick out of some of you guys.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

ok that thread link is funny...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

lets get some video links of some set ups, I'll se what I can pull up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

i just noticed my car is up on the BBM home page..








the view this car and reac more links dont work though..


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_i just noticed my car is up on the BBM home page..








the view this car and reac more links dont work though..

















We are working on fixing the link right now


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
We are working on fixing the link right now









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its fixed... thanks..


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved (vdubgti2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubgti2.0* »_
I had the same detonation issues with my stage 1 kit, could figure it out. Finally got sick of it DIY intercooler set up no more detonation.

Think I could do the same with water injection? I am not real crazy about all the hardware to get stage I intercooled.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*

SHE'S ALIVE BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. So after a month finally can say I have gotten my car off jack stands and started it. Can't I drive her though no














. My buddy who put the clutch back in and did the trans doesn't want me to drive it w/o him there. So have to wait till tomorrow night till I can see her move. That and he grounded the car in the same place as far at the two straps go so the battery light on. Could this lead to the death of a battery cause the one that was in there when the car was sitting went?
Want to thank Southbend though for the great customer service and hopefully this clutch holds up to Stg 1 and the extra power that is yet to come to it.
Edit***** Figured it out. Alternator wasn't connected to started. It was grounded and doing nothing. So got that fixed and now all is good. Just got to break the new clutch in.


_Modified by Aali1011 at 10:28 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re:*

Guys, I need help please.

I have a Stg III on an OBDI ABA that just won't idle right. It has to be rev'd and feathered to get it to idle, and even then it's real lumpy like it has a HUGE cam. It stalls lots, coming off of any acceleration at all. It bogs down when the gas is applied. The charger gets REALLY hot. I don't know how hot it's supposed to get, but seems unusually hot.
On the highway, however, it runs fine. Perhaps not as quick as it should be- certainly not as quick as I expected- but it does run nicely.
Codes:
00537 - Lambda (Oxygen Sensor) Regulation 
08-00 - Control Limit Surpassed
The ECU can't adapt the air/fuel mixture based on what the O2 is reading. This only gets thrown when the idle is *really* bad (worse than usual) and I'm having to work the pedal to keep it alive.

Here's what I've done-
unplugged the O2 sensor- that just makes it hard to start and even more idle issues.
unplugged the MAF- no change (MAF is working, because when it's put in backwards bad things happen lol)
checked the fuel pump output- within spec
checked fuel pressure- in spec
changed the knock sensor- runs better than the old one!
checked for intake leaks- built an adapter to use compressed air without the engine running, was able to correct several to get to this point
verified signal reading from the O2 sensor- it's at the low end of the spec, the Bentley says before replacing the sensor to ensure the car is not running lean or rich. The reading is .3-.5V at idle. I think this means the sensor is good, reading the mixture correctly.

*CALLED BBM- * spoke to Colin.
1st call, he suggested I run 200 miles to allow the ECU to adapt. I reminded him I was working with OBDI and there was nothing to adapt on this application. He said the throttle body, and I again reminded him there is no throttle body adaptation on this motor. He didn't know what needed to be adapted and asked for the 200 miles.
2nd call, I ran for 300 miles and nothing had changed. I gave him the code I had popped and after being placed on hold for awhile he said he'd not have ANYone EVER pop that code. He suggested I drill a hole in the throttle plate and if that did not work to drill a larger hole. But not too large, he said, because it would ruin it. I asked him to verify the software version based on what I had from VAG-COM. He said he could do that based on my shipping records. He said they'd last shipped me the latest version of the Stage I software. "A-HA! I have Stage III," I told him. He then said, oh no, I see here that we shipped you Stage III, not Stage I. He was unable to provide the version I should have by version number I pulled from VAG-COM.
Now I haven't drilled a hole in my throttle plate yet. Holy crap the ODB I throttle body is hard to find and really expensive. I'd really hate to ruin one. That will be my very last resort.
*Questions:* 
1- Can someone give me the correct software version number I should have on an OBDI Stage III chip?
2 - Has anyone else with this application had to drill a hole in the throttle plate and has it worked?

Sorry for the length of this post, and thanks for taking the time to help-

Isaac


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

bumpy for a local issue! that really sucks. if i thought i knew anything more than you i would help.. but i think your vw knowledge exceeds my own. your not running the silencer right?
if you need to try a part off my g60.... i donno about interchangability but shes just chillin till i get my charger moneys in order




_Modified by atxse-R at 9:48 AM 5-11-2008_


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (z33k)*

dont drill it, you cant undo it. I want to try it myself but until I get another plate to test on im gona hold out. You could setup a bypass line but hooking it up will take some ingenuity. 
im not familiar with the obd1 kit, does it come with injectors at some stage? does c2 still do the software? you should get a wideband so you can see what its doing. 
you can also try running unsilenced, move the throttle body to the intake manifold. it should idle fine that way. Where is your diverter valve? good luck, hope you get it figured out.


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Pry)*

Yes, the Stg III includes injectors, but I don't know if they came with II or III.
I didn't know C2 was involved... makes me feel better they are.
The DV return is after the throttle body before the charger. 
I have a wideband, and it was running 14.3-15% until I accidentally sent it into calibration mode while driving now it's all over the place until I can get under there to pull it for calibration.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (z33k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z33k* »_
*CALLED BBM- * spoke to Colin.
1st call, he suggested I run 200 miles to allow the ECU to adapt. I reminded him I was working with OBDI and there was nothing to adapt on this application. 

I am running stage 1 on obd1... My idle reacted like you described at first, after 50 miles or so it is noticably better.. at first i would have to feather the gas when slowing down, stopping at lights... if i didn't it would die.. that issue has gone away on its own with no intervention from me other than miles..


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (z33k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z33k* »_I didn't know C2 was involved... makes me feel better they are. 

I dont know for sure if they did the obd1 chip. I would ask jeff if the file ID from the chip is his or not.
you might talk to c2, but I was told they no longer support the BBM software. I dont even know if it comes with the kits anymore, as its been removed from the description on the website.
I would try to figure the cel out first, or try running unsilenced as a temp fix. still doesnt sound like the power is right tho. did you go right to stage 3? 
i once accidentally ran 10 degrees retard on my adjustable cam gear and it ran a lot like you describe, would barely idle at all, not much power, but when i got to cruising RPM it would smooth out and drive ok but still weak. just something to think about, it could be something totally stupid...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Pry)*

ok so I looked and came up with nothing, what has to be done to remove the AC from the ABA but maintain the Power steering? it it as simple as a VR6 water pump pulley?


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Pry)*

I tried out another MAF yesterday- noted an improvement. I'm still stalling but throttle response is a bit improved and it doesn't bog down as much upon acceleration. 

I went right to stage III with this.

I just got approval from my wife to buy a throttle body, so I've begun looking for one to experiment with. She thinks it's her car, so that's why she said ok LOL

Oh, and no more codes.


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: (z33k)*

I got my wideband (re)calibrated. At idle I get 14-15:1 with the new MAF on. Idle is much smoother now but I'm stalling at just about every stop unless I feather it down. I've also got to rev it before applying first from a stop.
When I accelerate I get a 10.1:1, sometimes lower when it bogs down.

My fuel pressure is 3bar, and of course I have the larger injectors that came with the kit. Question is- do I have too much fuel or not enough air? I have an adjustable FPR and will dial it down some to see if it helps.

BTW, does anyone know what software version I should be at for OBDI stage I?


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

question for you guru's
'97 2L C2 head gasket, BBM kit with 50mm pulley, C2 software, tt boost cam all the other goodies. The car starts alright when it is cold. Once it is warm it will crank and crank and crank but it won't start, but it will pop start (push car jam in gear pop clutch ect.). The battery is located in the trunk (was in the way of the IC pipes.) Could it be that the starter is old and not spinning the motor over fast enough. Any sugestions would be helpful, Thanks A Lot.


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubgti2.0)*

You'd think cold start would be the hardest hmm. Well I too have a trunk mounted battery, make sure you have good solid grounds, i have one going to a rear seatbelt bolt to the body and one that runs up to the bay for the engine ground.


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

i also have a that, I have an amp in the back, I ran the ground for that to the battery and the battery to the seat belt. I will check the grounds tomorrow. I am still thinking it is the starter so I am going to give that a whirl. It is just weird that like you said it is hot starts not cold starts. That is why I am pointing fingers at the starter. I think it is pulling to many amps there fore not spinning over fast enough. Any other sugestions would be great and helpful


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Well after days of searching for a way to pull more boost out of my charger I've been helped alot, finding out that the g60 crank pulley from a 91 would work with an adapter made from a good machine shop, so i figured I would get maybe 3 psi more but then I most likely be maxing out the charger for 30 horses more if that. I love the charger and the fact that it makes the 2.0 move, but I have to move on! So I will be on the hunt for the SR3 unit which is the next size up and hack the **** out of my engine bay too fit it. Wish me luck, LOL I wish myself luck


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just an update, pulled the codes 2 codes, internal control module: ROM test error (P0605), I don't know what is going on here? and P0172 - Fuel Trim, Bank 1 system to rich, most likely from blown ic pipe, Anyone have an idea what is going on here? I sure don't


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (cifdig)*

The best of luck to you bud, hope it works out for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Down to one code now, of course it is the one I have no clue what to do about or how to fix, Code P0605. The fun ECU one, car still will not hot start, tried bending the pins on the ecu the see if the chip was losing signal but to no avail still all screwed up.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubgti2.0)*

Got word from my Mom that USPS dropped off a package for me. Gonna have to show you guys what it is and get some ideas as to what I can do with it regarding going Stage 2. Pictures should be up in the coming days when I get home currently in NY and when I feel like driving my car. Father backed into my car into my car idk how and fuxored up my new Eurobumper and freshly painted grill














So don't want anything to do with the car lol.
Edit** HINT The part or parts I got are from BBM some time ago. They are and aren't sold nemore.


_Modified by Aali1011 at 4:02 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Aali1011)*

Were they ever sold? I'm thinking someone had to buy that AWIC.


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

what are people running for clutches in here, mine is slowly dieing (starting to slip)


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubgti2.0)*

Southbend Cryo Treated TZ Series. As for the pictures of what I got they will have to wait. But BMGfifty you are close. Unfortunately I am not baller enough to buy that 1 off setup they had. Somebody decided to egg my car last night so that must be taken care of.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

















So i was lucky enough to have had found this AWIC that BBM had made for our G60 Lysholm charged brethren. The heat exchanger needs to be powder coated or something since there is red over spray all over it on one side. I think the intercooler itself and the tank will be done as well. I am thinkin right now that this will go nicely where the intake used to be but it seems like its is going to be a tight fit with the Euro Rad Support and w/e that thing is bolted to the fender. Seems easier than doing a custom front mount setup as well so please any and all chime in with idea. I now JBETZ and BMGfifty's would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FPR (JBETZ)*

I got a new charger from a freind and going to put it in today, whats the recomended oil when i put it in, I have been using Mobile 1 5W 30 synthetic for some time now and was wondering if i had to switch to a different grade what oil u guys using.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: FPR (KelvinQ)*

It was recommended by BBM that the first run on a new charger be done with regular, non-synthetic, oil. After that, you can change back to synthetic. That's what I, and a few others I know of did, but I heard some people complaining that the regular oil caused some leaks.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: FPR (JBETZ)*

Could you tell me if the bbm chip disables the stock fuel cut off related to the VSS signal? I am finally going to put in the correct speedo cable and im wondering if that is a concern for me.


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FPR (hookedup4door)*

but what grade oil did u use 10w 30 or 5w 30


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: FPR (KelvinQ)*

I use 10w30


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FPR (JBETZ)*

I bought the charger brand new from a friend and put it in a couple days ago in my car and i did not notice any difference in response or anything. I have a boost gauge hooked up and the most boost i get is about 2.5psi. Everything looks right in my set up. is there anyone that has had this problem and fixed it.







Also people say therir charger is pretty loud, i berly hear mine. Any suggestion


_Modified by KelvinQ at 6:17 AM 6-2-2008_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: FPR (hookedup4door)*

Also check your throttle cable to make sure the tensioning clip is still there... if it's not, then you're probably not getting to WOT when you floor it.
But, its probably a leak somewhere... check all of your vac lines and all of the couplers on the boost tubes.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*

Does anyone have a quick solution for blocking off the oil return fitting on the oil pan? I would like to plug this without having to remove the oil pan or buy a new one. 
Why you ask? Admitting defeat is hard for me but I'm throwing in the towel on this thing. I'm out of time, patience, and money for this project. Getting Stage I to run correctly shouldn'd be this hard. It may have been slow before but at least it was reliable.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*

Sorry to hear that. I'm sure you could get a cap to screw on there at a hardware store, or I could sell you my old, un-molested pan.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Problem Solved (hookedup4door)*

Can you put a short piece of hose on it with a plug of some sort in the hose?... usually when I need to plug off a small rubber line, I use whatever bolt I have laying around that fits, and clamp it down with a worm gear clamp or zip tie... its not the best idea, but it works.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Problem Solved (hookedup4door)*

My preference would actually be to put a new pan on but my level of frustration is already too high and I don't want to take that thing off if I can help it.
Due to family vacation plans, I won't be able to start the tear down for a couple weeks so if anyone wants to try and talk me out of it, I am still open to suggestions.


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Problem Solved (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_Admitting defeat is hard for me but I'm throwing in the towel on this thing. I'm out of time, patience, and money for this project. Getting Stage I to run correctly shouldn'd be this hard. It may have been slow before but at least it was reliable.


At least you realized this before going to stage III. I went straight there am pretty much there with you. Really wish I had not bothered.


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FPR (UncleJunk)*

The cable is good and not a single vacume leak and still no boost like 1 psi some please help


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FPR (JBETZ)*

did the instal on ma car no check engine light and also no boost still drives like a stock 2.0 can someone help me figure out why. Also is this the way the charger is supposed to sound


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: FPR (KelvinQ)*

It sounds alright to me. I have no idea what would cause very low boost like that other than an obvious leak somewhere.. is the diverter valve stuck open or not staying closed?
Can you get some pictures of it so we can hopefully see something that you did wrong?
FWIW - you won't get much boost (if any at all) unless the engine is under load... so you have to actually drive it to see any boost on the gauge.



_Modified by UncleJunk at 11:42 AM 6-3-2008_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: FPR (UncleJunk)*

I have seen a leaky brake booster cause a similar issue. We couldn't find the leak at all, but it was there.
I've also seen people running under drive pullies without knowing it.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FPR (BMGFifty)*

yep, under drive pulleys will make the charger run a lot less boost. Do you have a boost gauge hooked up? You should still be reading 10-15 inches of vac at idle. If it doesn't go past 0 at WOT then you have a boost leak some where.


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FPR (BMGFifty)*

The brake booster is good and tight i do have a boost gauge and it reads 0 psi when driving also dont feel no boost. i kinda think its the bypass valve, cause i diconected it earlier today and the charger got real loud but the car as expectd died right after. gona order a new valve then try that hofully that works. Does anyone know how to adjust the throtle cable cause the one i got is way to long and my pedal is more than half way down








the pic below shows where i disconnected for a second before i could actually here what the charger really should sound like. getting a new one and i believe this should fix my boost problem. does anyone knows why the bypass valve would do this cause the whole kit is brand new 



























_Modified by KelvinQ at 12:28 AM 6-4-2008_


_Modified by KelvinQ at 12:30 AM 6-4-2008_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: FPR (KelvinQ)*

After seeing the pictures, I don't think the bypass valve is the problem.
Where is this line going - the one connected to the intake manifold? 
At first I thought it was connected to the coolant bottle - but I took a closer look and it isn't (thankfully!)









_Modified by UncleJunk at 5:46 AM 6-4-2008_


_Modified by UncleJunk at 5:48 AM 6-4-2008_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: FPR (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_After seeing the pictures, I don't think the bypass valve is the problem.
Where is this line going - the one connected to the intake manifold? 
At first I thought it was connected to the coolant bottle - but I took a closer look and it isn't (thankfully!)

yeah, that line should be capped off i believe. it is on mine. 








Kelvinq.. The charger sound right. Its set up silenced... tbody pre-charger.


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: FPR (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I'm guessing that hose is the one he has connected to his boost gauge. Thats the spot I have mine hooked up too. 
Where does everyone else have theirs hooked up too?


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: FPR (vdubya302)*

My boost gauge is tapped into my fpr hose. For the original question, are you using a 2.0 throttle cable or a vr6 cable? If it's too long, then that could be a problem.


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FPR (UncleJunk)*

yup thats for my boost gauge. Yeah and i figured out the problem, It was my throttle cable it was pretty loose i fixed that did not wanna drive it hard so pushed it to about 5 psi waiting for it to break in before i get on it 

_Modified by KelvinQ at 8:46 AM 6-4-2008_


_Modified by KelvinQ at 8:50 AM 6-4-2008_


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FPR (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I see you got a hose on the bypass valve where does that go


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Selling my motor... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3876716


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

bump this thread please hehehe


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

does anybody know the belt length for a 2l lysholm without ac and the 50mm pulley?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

gates 60520


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*

hey guys, 
just wondering what kinda gas mileage you guys getting with the charger. my 2.0 w/266cam chip and exhaust got me 30.8mpg down to myrtle beach the last time i drove it.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

if i try, i can get around 26mpg. my average is more like 23 though. 
i want to do a taller fifth gear to save gas, cruising on the freeway at 3000rpm/70mph was alright stock but i really dont need the extra rpms anymore, and taller gears would feel more suited to the power.


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

my gosh...
when i read everything in this topic i get really excited with this charger...
i'm from brazil, and i'm reading many good things about this kit...
the only thing that makes me sad is that to buy this kit and ship it to Brazil it would be very very expensive for me..=/
and is hard to find one of this used in ebay to get a better price... and maybe avoid import taxes..
even if i would like to buy a new one, the queue to get one of this is soooo long..=/

i wonder if i could put one of this kits in my mk3 2.0 8v...
here in Brazil ethanol is very common...and it's octane is higher than gasoline...
i think that i could go on stage 2+ without lowering the compression without any risks....
that would be perfect...think that i could get some extra hp's with this...maybe more than 200hp...


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I would love to be in brazil right now, the ladies are crazy over there, and they take it in the rear


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Problem Solved (z33k)*

The Super Rabbit ran a new best of [email protected] and only with 15psi.








probley gonna put the Big Crank Pulley on soon.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Problem Solved (simon-says)*

Think you'll hit the 11's with the big crank pulley? Are you going to make it to Water werks in Tacoma this year? Hope to see you there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_I would love to be in brazil right now, the ladies are crazy over there, and they take it in the rear

lol

the chicks are really great here...haha
but it's not everyone that "takes it in the rear"...kkk

it would be great to have chicks from here and cars with BBM SC kits from there..
hahaha


_Modified by Yuripolak at 8:36 AM 6/23/2008_


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

272 270 schrick cam, should I play with a cam gear with this cam, could there be any good gains from this


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (cifdig)*

Well you could, but most of your power with that cam is going to be up top. be cool to hear how it treats you though.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

it holds on longer but I thought I would feel a bigger difference but I didn't. I think with higher boost levels this cam would show is true colors but I'm maxed out so I'm thinking a cam gear could do something


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well what's new with everyone? Now that Summer is here any big changes to any set up?


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

I just got added my 50mm pulley on and i am now the proud owner of a stg3+ 20psi Jetta! I havent even driven the car to the max yet, so may be able to pass 20psi. Its running flawlessly and sick as hell! I love it! ::Wehhhhh!!!::










_Modified by GTjettaB at 11:09 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

20 psi on a cross flow. check your gauge i think its broken because 15 is usaully max out a crossflow. congrats on stage three http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cifdig at 4:19 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_20 psi on a cross flow. check your gauge i think its broken because 15 is usaully max out a crossflow. congrats on stage three http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by cifdig at 4:19 PM 7-1-2008_

That sir...is where you are completely wrong. I know for sure im running 20psi. haha. I was running 15psi with the 53mm pulley. The 53mm is what comes with the stage 3. The stage III advertises 15psi because it comes with the 53mm pulley. I have one pulley smaller.
If you look at the different pulleys on the website, the PSI on there is about 2 or 3 psi less on a crossflow. those numbers are for the 1.8.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I have one smaller too, a 50mm and I'm not seeing anywhere near 20 psi and I'm at sealevel


_Modified by cifdig at 7:29 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*

i see 15 psi at sea level with a 55mm on a 16v. Not sure how that translates to an 8v, but I would imagine more. When I run a 50mm I see more... of course this is all at 7200rpm.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_I have one smaller too, a 50mm and I'm not seeing anywhere near 20 psi and I'm at sealevel

_Modified by cifdig at 7:29 PM 7-1-2008_

Im at sea level as well...you should be seeing at least close to 19psi. I dont see full boost until 7,000 rpms, but i do see it. Maybe you have a small boost leak or something....what psi do you hit with the 50mm?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*

i can get CLOSE to 15psi. i never have seen 7000rpm though, my car with headwork and big valves doesnt make power past 6300rpm. i could rev it a bit further but its pointless cus it starts to level off at 6k rpm. im runnin the 268/260 cam with -2 degrees timing and the 50mm charger pulley.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

I agree I have reved it to 6500 and just touch 15. Believe me when I say there are no boost leaks in my car none what so ever. We have been threw this before and 75% of set ups don't make 20 psi on a crossflow. I not tryna hate on you just no when you hit it and notice that ur not hitting 20 psi that its nothing you did wrong its normal. Unless they started making 47 mm and mixing them up with the 50 mm


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_i can get CLOSE to 15psi. i never have seen 7000rpm though, my car with headwork and big valves doesnt make power past 6300rpm. i could rev it a bit further but its pointless cus it starts to level off at 6k rpm. im runnin the 268/260 cam with -2 degrees timing and the 50mm charger pulley.

By timing do you mean cam timing? Maybe thats affecting it. I have an adjustable camgear and i have mine set on 0.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_Unless they started making 47 mm and mixing them up with the 50 mm









I've see a 45mm before.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

where can I get it?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_where can I get it?
magic, actually, a larger crank pulley is better suited for the task as surface area is increased. I'd call BBM and ask them for their skunk works crank pulley...drool


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

LOL I'm actually waiting for a custom 6 inch to come in. I had tried the oversized crank pulley that bbm gave me but it was too big because the water pump pulley was in the way, not the stock water pump pulley but the one that bbm sells when you delete your ac. So I have a drag crank pulley up for grabs if anyone is interested. 


_Modified by cifdig at 9:39 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTjettaB* »_
By timing do you mean cam timing? Maybe thats affecting it. I have an adjustable camgear and i have mine set on 0.

ya the cam timing, running -2 moves the power further up in the rpms so it actually helps it rev out further. maybe the tt race header helps you get a few more rpms, ive always ran a cat. 
cifdig did you ever get new software from c2? i thought i remember reading how you was ordering some new stuff.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_LOL I'm actually waiting for a custom 6 inch to come in. I had tried the oversized crank pulley that bbm gave me but it was too big because the water pump pulley was in the way, not the stock water pump pulley but the one that bbm sells when you delete your ac. So I have a drag crank pulley up for grabs if anyone is interested. 


Hmm, I have seen 2 different cars run that pulley. I'm not sure what water pump pulley they ran, but it worked. That little lysholm seems to love the high rpms. I'd be running the same as well, but I need to drive my car 45 miles every day so I keep it moderate. I'm looking at gettting another dd so I can rev this setup higher.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

yes I actually got updated softwear from c2. They were telling me the softwear I had was outdated so they sent me an updated one and its so much better I went from 15.2 lean to 12.5 and now I can hold it too 6500 where as before it would die at 6000 I'm sure I can hold it more but I'm nervous to mess my big valve head up, there no cheap. I'm gonna dyno again when my crank pulley comes in. I should hot 220

_Modified by cifdig at 4:09 AM 7-3-2008_


_Modified by cifdig at 4:10 AM 7-3-2008_


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

my iPhone makes my words change


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

well looks like we are just going to have to see it to believe it, I would love to see it hit 20PSI anything over 15psi is great!!!!!!


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I feel the same way. Ill even take a constant 15.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I want to see video of a set up pushing 19-20 PSI :0)


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

OK! So I know I have said it many times but I am going to start working on the mk2 again. I am going out there tonight to tighten a few things up, get the 16v back up on the stand and get everything wherre it needs to be, I will not be doing any swaps until after I get back from the East coat, one reason is there is a even coming up and I want to make sure my car is able to make it, and if I have the motor out of the car I may not having it back together in enough time to have it for the even. with it being my weekend or every other day car I am going to go with the 50mm pulley and have some fun with it when I do have it out and about. should make for a very sweet ride. best to all...


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Just a general question but can the 50mm pulley be used with stage III without any other preventative modifications?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Yep, works fine.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Dynoed today with some interesting results for STG 1. Will have graphs and vids up ASAP. Need a cable for my camera. Dyno was a Dynapack at Bishop Motorsports here in CT.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

Ok so here it is. 
Vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQjyyW2WcvM
Graph:








Mods are listed in video. Only thing that caught my attention was that we monitored boost as well as A/F. Supposedly I am running a tad bit lean along with the fact I am running 9lbs on the 79mm pulley afaik. I like the results and it has given me a lot better of an idea of what to do and where i need to go. So lets see what happens. Comments and questions would be greatly appreciated and also welcome.


_Modified by Aali1011 at 10:36 AM 7-15-2008_


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

thats not bad, 164whp? sounds good for stage 1, itd be interesting to see what you could do with an intercooler and stage II pulley without lowering the compression ratio.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1020mafia (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I have been building a 94 hatch and I'm ready to put on the BBM stage 1 setup. I've had this kit sitting for a while and was curious if theres any updates or major changes I should know about before I put it in. Any hints, tips, advice would be greatly appreciated.

GZ


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (1020mafia)*

wait i think i read the dyno backwards?







is it actually 149hp 164trq? thats a few HP shy of the original stage 1 dyno, but more torque? 
whats with that graph anyway? is it cus its uncorrected that it looks like that? usually the torque is linear and not such a spike..


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Pry)*

I think he may have got them backwards after having done the A/F and boost








I will give them a call and c whats up. I really don't know to be honest and have made a post in the dyno day topic to see what they say. Either way the number isn't bad. What do people say of the A/F and the Boost??


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

afr looks pretty good


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I was told the last run was the best for A/F and the boost i just don't understand how i could be makin with the 79mm pulley. We went off the line for the DV. Basically put a T in there where that line meets the manifold i believe.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

figures right before waterfest my car starts acting up.

Right now it only starts after the 3rd try or so, even then its a rough start, idles for a minute or two, then chugs rpms drop and car dies. 
It wont start again for a bit then repeats same sequence.. any ideas?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

i duno for sure, but it could be a crank position sensor going out. they seem to act up in the summer along with the ignition switches. often the car wont start again once its warmed up or when its really hot out. usually youll get the engine speed sensor code but not always right away.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I need my speed back... taken the motor out of the car and now just have not had time to buy what I need and time to install anything back where it needs to go, still thinking, should I go AWIC or just buy the FMIC set up. urrrrrrr....


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

my FMIC setup just got even better for me. I moved my DV up to the intake manifold, this way when you shift the pressure is released a lot faster and it makes it shift a ton smoother. before the RPMs used to hang or want to rise when i would shift. now the rpms drop right away. plus running it this way you are diverting cooled air back to the charger inlet instead of hot air right off the blower. sort of like the forge 1.8t cold side relocation kit. supposed to help the dv live longer as well, i duno about that but its much smooother IMO. also its a little bit quieter like this and seems to have eliminated the bucking i would sometimes get while decelerating in gear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pix later


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*









just a side note, this probably only applies if you are running a front mount. also sometimes my idle hangs around 1800 rpm and takes a moment to drop to 1000 rpm, that hasnt changed. its the coming off boost that feels smoother now. if you have any bucking/jerking issues or just think it should shift smoother, give it a try. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pry)*

not a bad idea IMO I will have to give it a try once I get the 16v in, I'm just going to go with the FMIC set up, I know it's not as nice as a AWIC but it will get the job done, I just did not want to have a FMIC showing because I am going to be running small bumpers on my mk2.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Andy, why is it I can't pull up your post? is it dead? was wanting to reference back to a couple things.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

I'm not sure...works for me. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2645353


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Awesome, thanks, Also if you could give me a call sometime I was just wanting to get some info from you on a couple things, but if all goes well I should be looking at having this 16v up and running by the end of August or perhaps even sooner.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_i duno for sure, but it could be a crank position sensor going out. they seem to act up in the summer along with the ignition switches. often the car wont start again once its warmed up or when its really hot out. usually youll get the engine speed sensor code but not always right away. 

thanks, I will look into that. It does start, but dies right away unless i rev it up... once im moving its fine as long as i dont let it go back to idle for a while.








aside from that, im loving this set up.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Very nice idea Pry. I'll be giving this a try when mine come back together. Just ordered the lst little tid bits while I'm doing my 2 weeks for the Guard. Also bought a euro rad support to get my head lights lined up better.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Bump and information.
I switched from regular 20w-50 to synthetic 5w 40 and my valve ticks went away and it no longer burns any oil. I wasn't expecting such a dramatic change in how well it runs. 
Oh and the car still run flawless. Nothing to report except for bald tires.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I am almost ready to switch over to synth... I am going to do it with the oil pan replacment.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

it's a great thing to do. I run a blend, but my motor was ran on 5-30 for a long time before I installed the charger, when I get my new motor in I will run it for about 10k then go to Synth..


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: I Haven't Given Up Yet*

All of these posts about people with great running kits has given me motivation to give my car one last shot. I am currently working with C2 Motorsports to try and solve my problems with new software. I'll post back the results once I get my next tune in. 1st Version was no good as it wouldn't start when warmed up. We'll see what the second version offers.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: I Haven't Given Up Yet (KCMTNBIKER)*

keep trying, I would start by only connecting the sensors required for basic operation. The IAT for example isn't needed as the ecu defaults to a set value when it isn't present. The o2 sensor also isn't needed for basic operation. Of course most of these secondary sensors don't cause major issues when they fail since they are secondary by nature.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: I Haven't Given Up Yet (BMGFifty)*

Does "IAT" = Intake Air Temp?
I got word from C2 that they accidentally sent me software for a low compression setup. Hopefully, the stock compression setup with make things better.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: I Haven't Given Up Yet (KCMTNBIKER)*

yes sir... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: I Haven't Given Up Yet (JonVWluver)*

Hadn't been on a road trip in a while, but managed 34mpg with about 85/15% mixed city highway. Considering the piss poor 17-18 mpg I've been getting on my commute (100% stop and go traffic) I'm pretty darn happy.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: I Haven't Given Up Yet (BMGFifty)*

I only wish i was getting that. I unfortunately have to part ways with my car for some time. Finally moving up to campus so i decided to leave the car back so i can focus on my studies







. That and i really don't need it. Good thing is that my exhaust is currently being made. Header back which i hope yields some gains. Will the charger sound any different as a result?? like more or less whine.


----------



## Nickels (Aug 5, 2008)

how much is a charger kit for a 2.0?


----------



## dubdisease (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nickels)*

http://www.bahnbrenner.com


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (dubdisease)*

I just realized i have been driving without a vac hose hooked up to my DV valve..


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

finally got high boost 19 psi!!!! I'm happy. One, 6 inch crank pulley 1 walbro inline fuel pump, and a fixed 02 sensor that was melted to the manifold, now it finally moves. Raced a stage 2 vr supercharged with cams and LSD and from a second gear roll and I got him by 1 1/2 cars










_Modified by cifdig at 6:58 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## dubdisease (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (cifdig)*

good to hear cifdig. I've been having issues with mine but that statement alone gives me hope.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I just turn the boost down to 16 with a 53mm pulley and it still moves


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*

good job, im jealous. now get back on the dyno!








id maybe run the big pulley at the track if i could pin the timing gear or something to strengthen it, it still scares me though.








I was gettin some misfires the other night, started happening all of a sudden whenever I would floor it past like 4000rpm. CEL flashed then stayed on, I drove home and scanned it and got a few random multiple misfire codes along with the ever present long term too rich. So today i swapped out the ignition coil,plugs,cap and rotor, and im back in bidness.








my old plugs were bkr6eix and had less than 30k on them but they looked worn down and werent gapped properly at around ~.040. Now im running bkr7e's gapped at .025 and everything is much better. the engine felt smoother right away. so thats my update. Still lovin the charger, C2 software is the sh!t, and ABAs are beasts! 170k miles on mine and still rallyed on daily.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

yea I have a missfire prob too so that's y I turned the boost Down. I'm running NGk split fire 8, but ima try ngk 7's next. Ima hit the dyno this weekend coming up hopefully everything goes good


----------



## dubdisease (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (cifdig)*

I spent last weekend putting an engine in my golf sport so unfortunately I'm back to stg 1. I think its for the better though because I didnt know about this thread when I was running stg 2. every single thing I ran into while doing the rebirth was covered in this thread. she is running beautifully now and there is no doubt in my mind I will be going all the way to stg 3+16v head. without even knowing it you were all a big help and I'm glad to be back in the game. thanks!








edit: it takes about 13hrs. and alot of beer to read 80 pages.


_Modified by dubdisease at 1:54 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (dubdisease)*

I just Dynoed my Stage III.
196 hp/ 191.5 torque. Pull was to 6000 rpm, 3rd gear.
A/F 
This was with 98 octane.
So, is my car seriously not running right or is the 250-300 hp claim wildly innacurate?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (smetzger)*

you running the bbm chip? something must be messed up. What were your A/F ratios?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

ya the a/f would be good to know. plus its hard to say what chip you might have, you _should_ have the stage III but id verify it with vag-com and c2 to be sure, because ive heard c2 has a newer chip. it doesnt seem right though, what was your max PSI? BBM claims 225whp with stage 3 i think, thats the 53mm pulley. i did 222 with the 50mm pulley, BMGfifty did 227 with the 16v head and 55MM i think. you do the math, "300BHP with 100 octane and added boost" must mean the oversized crank pulley and 50mm charger pulley spinning the charger past its limits. even then I doubt you could put down 250WHP.
fwiw i think the highest ive ever seen out of an autorotor2087 was like ~235 whp, one of peter tong's kits on an 8v head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now if Andy wanted to run the big crank pulley he could probably top that, for bragging rights.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

and I just happen to have one, (oversized crank pulley for a fee) sitting right next too me


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*

Version: BBM 440 001C HS V08
Software Encoding: 00002
I don't have a boost gauge so I don't know what my psi is.
I am running the pully that came with the stage III kit.
I'll get a better scan tomorrow at work. My scanner stretches and cuts off the bottom.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

looks good to me. You have a 53 mm pulley, try the 50 mm you should jump another 10 hp


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_looks good to me. You have a 53 mm pulley, try the 50 mm you should jump another 10 hp

BBM claims 250 bhp on pump and 300 bhp on 100 octane for stage III.
I was running 98. So I should be getting somewhere between 250-300 bhp. Assuming 20% loss that means 200hp - 240 at the wheels. I was thinking I would be closer to 240 since I as running 98.
So that leaves us with these options:
1) the drivetrain is horribly innefecient
2) BBMs claim is too optimistic. Could they have revved past redline?
3) My car is not tuned or setup correctly
4) Increased octane doesn't help until you actually get to 100 octane
5) Some combination of the above.
Thanks,
Scott


_Modified by smetzger at 11:32 AM 8-26-2008_


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

well putting higher octane just keeps things safe, unless your advancing your timing, if you go standalone and boost your timing then higher octane will make a big difference. So yes the power could probably be reached just not that easy, trust me when I say 220 out of a charger set up is great so try 220 as a goal then go from there


----------



## K2dutch (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Sup guys, I can finally join this forum, picked up my Lysholm Sunday.
I got it from a guy who was selling it at a really excellent price unused, I looked over everything and it is indeed unused...awesome deal...but it is an obd1 kit which I knew and was fine with.
I have an obd2 so I will need software and injectors which totals out at about 500 thru BBM or C2...I called BBM to see if there was any chance they could let me trade back the obd1 rising rate fpr and chip for an obd2 chip and 42# injectors but the person I spoke with said I could not...bit of a bummer but hopefully itll sell...so I have this obd1 stuff listed on the vortex, not sure if any of you guys know anyone who needs it but if you do, let them know I have the stuff, it can be used for any obd1 turbo or supercharger stage 1 setup.
I wish BBM would let me trade it back since it is completely unused but it's all good. Hope you guys can help me move the stuff if you know anyone who needs it. In the mean time I should be ordering the obd2 stuff in the next few days.
Heres the listing, i have the same listing in fi classifieds and mk3 classifieds:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3998166


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
BBM claims 250 bhp on pump and 300 bhp on 100 octane for stage III.
I was running 98. So I should be getting somewhere between 250-300 bhp. Assuming 20% loss that means 200hp - 240 at the wheels. I was thinking I would be closer to 240 since I as running 98.
So that leaves us with these options:
1) the drivetrain is horribly innefecient
2) BBMs claim is too optimistic. Could they have revved past redline?
3) My car is not tuned or setup correctly
4) Increased octane doesn't help until you actually get to 100 octane
5) Some combination of the above.
Thanks,
Scott



hey Scott, I happened to stumble across your post after checking out this thread, after running your car on Saturday.







Although I can't speak to the specifics on the kit, and I was actually quite curious to see one in action as I personally had never run one on the dyno before, I can shed a little light on some of the above....
1. The drivetrain loss is around 15% on these cars, so with 196whp you're around 225-230hp to the crank. Really not bad overall. 
2. Judging from the power curve, it would have made some more power if revved beyond 6,000 RPM for sure. I'd imagine another 5-8whp or so going by the curves, certainly enough to get you over 200whp, and a good bit closer to 250 crank. 
3 Set up - couldn't say, but it pulled very smoothly and didn't exhibit any sort of feedback on the run which would suggest it was pulling timing or anything like that. It was quite solid feeling.
4. as mentioned above, this would be the case. Higher octane would let you run more boost, or more timing, but without those things dialed into the set up, the higher octane fuel will run minimally more power, if anything. 
Hope that helps a bit for what it's worth. Thanks for bringing the car out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be considering one of these kits for my 8v one of these days...cash flow allowing...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, when I dyno'd my car, I had 193hp and 174 tq at the wheels. That was with stage 2 pulley and the stage III intercooler kit, green tops.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Lets not for get all dynos are different. On different days, times, temps, and humidities. So unless cars are compared on the same dyno on the same day and roughly the same time its hard to compare. Lets face it most companies dyno there cars at the best time when humidity and temps are at their lowest and why not.


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

i was wondering do you have headers for my 2. ohh??? ive only heard of obx so far...


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

so I dynoed again today and I put down 220hp and 237 tq, but again I'm running lean as he'll 15.2. I have new softwear, 3 inch aluminum housing, and an inline fuel pump and this thing will not richin up. I was pushing 15 psi with the 53 mm pulley. Is it possible that the intank fuel pump needs to be changed, could it be on its way or what


_Modified by cifdig at 5:16 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (cifdig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cifdig* »_so I dynoed again today and I put down 220hp and 237 tq, but again I'm running lean as he'll 15.2. I have new softwear, 3 inch aluminum housing, and an inline fuel pump and this thing will not richin up. I was pushing 15 psi with the 53 mm pulley. Is it possible that the intank fuel pump needs to be changed, could it be on its way or what

_Modified by cifdig at 5:16 PM 8-30-2008_

Install a permanent fuel pressure Gage or a temp one ..........................and do a road pull in 3rd gear.....see if your running out of fuel...
and i cant stress enough people...get a wide band reader....run it all the time...then you will know what's up and where to look for answers


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (volks8)*

I've got a TT race header for sale, I was running it on my mk2 swapped with this kit, i'm going to the 16v so I will not be needing it any longer, if your interested I would consider shipping it for 200.00 flat.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (K2dutch)*

Just throwing it out there, but I have some red tops with about 5k on them looking to sell if your not planing on going past stg 2 right away.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

thats a sweet deal for the header, got me considering it myself..


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*

I'm considering moving the tb to the stock side of the intake manifold hoping to make it a little louder. I know Corey with the silver mk3 did this to his. Has anyone else done this, any problems, different ways of running hoses?


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubya302)*

I saw Corey's car when he did this. He had said that it was doable with the older kit piping. Otherwise it somewhat of a custom affair.


----------



## K2dutch (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

The guy I got my s/c from said he bought it a year and a half ago from BBM. It was never installed, is there anything I should do to prep this thing or should it have been fine after hanging around for that amount of time.
Anyone have any stage 1 OBD2 BBM software they want to sell? 
I have to get the chip and injectors since the guy I got the charger from had the OBD1 setup.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

hopefully when i get this fuel issue fixed i can hit higher numbers. this was with a 53 mm pulley when i get the issue fixed i will try the 50mm. I wanted to update the numbers on my E.T spread but it was to late. 











_Modified by cifdig at 5:43 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (cifdig)*

Nice Numbers! strange to see such a dramatic change in numbers between the two runs, any known reason as to why?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

well I really had about 5 pulls but we saved the ones that we stayed on. By the time my 4 pull was up I was hot already so we took a break then ran again. The fist three were up there as well in fact my first pull was in third and I hit 224hp 237 tq but only took it to 5000rpm but was running super lean. I should have saved them but I didnt


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (cifdig)*

The Super Rabbit is know up to 237.7WHP and 210WTRQ.
And it's fastest time in a 1/4 mile is [email protected] MPH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There are videos on you tube. Just serch for pacific waterland drags.


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_








just a side note, this probably only applies if you are running a front mount. also sometimes my idle hangs around 1800 rpm and takes a moment to drop to 1000 rpm, that hasnt changed. its the coming off boost that feels smoother now. if you have any bucking/jerking issues or just think it should shift smoother, give it a try. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









What are you routing off your bypass valve??? I've seen that on a few setups.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jagermeister83)*

Well, traditionally, the bypass valve is right after the supercharger and puts it right back in front of it to relieve pressure. For those of us with front mounts, it relieves the boost much faster and re-routes cooled boost from post intercooler, instead of hot boost from post charger. 
Basically, relieves manifold pressure faster. I'm been thinking of running this when my new motor finally goes in


----------



## vdubya302 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

when placing the tb back on the intake manifold... what hoses do I hook back up to where? Do I put all the hoses back to their stock locations?


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

another lysholm bites the dust, locked mine up on the way home from h20i, and if the guy with the harlequin that locked his up too would like to pm that would be great, it appears that something broke and not a bearing seizure


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubgti2.0)*









sorry to hear that man.. 
Mine made the trip and back with out a any issues thankfully... well other than boost leak i can not find.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

that suck dude. Before you send it in check your oil line filter to see if it's clogged, I clean or replace mine every year. U never know


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (cifdig)*

I always check the oil feed jet/orifice at every oil change and before I go on any long trips. 
I also check the air filter for any rub through marks to prevent any particle ingestion... I remember reading that someone on here had a problem with the filter rubbing through and pieces of the filter getting sucked into the charger and causing failure.


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Yeah that or particle ingestion on a rainy night somehow.... However, I can't open the blower and check for sure considering BBM threw it away at their shop because it took up too much space? Also, AFAIK the company that built the actual unit went out of business. Awful fishy


----------



## 8vUberAlles (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

I'd been looking into these BBM kits and was wondering about the use of the open intake element. Since it's such a bad thing on G60's, (no airbox, naked cone filter = Bad) I imagined particle ingestion could be a real issue on these as well. Has anyone tried making an airbox to enclose the filter or something to allow for better dust filtration?
While I'm posting, how's the throttle response on these kits? Stage 1 to stage 3 (with all that extra piping) any different? That was my other main concern, aside from reliability as a long distance car. (the last thing I need 1000 miles from home is a grenaded charger)


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (2.0judith)*

I see they took the kits off the web site... along with the information about them. No info on the site about why.
Does anyone know the full story?
I find it hard to believe they discontinued the superchargers completely.. but maybe they're harder to get?


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Thanks to everyone who has tried to help me over the past year but I finally solved all of my problems with the supercharger over the weekend. Fixed it with this....
Anyone in the market for a used 2.0?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_I see they took the kits off the web site... along with the information about them. No info on the site about why.
Does anyone know the full story?
I find it hard to believe they discontinued the superchargers completely.. but maybe they're harder to get?

I heard that the 2087's are hard to get and that they are likely looking into a better option.


----------



## Killzone2142 (Oct 7, 2005)

so did they really get rid of the screw charger i was looking for just the charger to try to design something for a civic (dont ask the civic way to slow, solwer than a 2.slow) and i couldnet find anything on the bbm site whats going on?


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (Killzone2142)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Killzone2142* »_so did they really get rid of the screw charger i was looking for just the charger to try to design something for a civic (dont ask the civic way to slow, solwer than a 2.slow) and i couldnet find anything on the bbm site whats going on?

Hit the bottle much?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Cool an A3! My next car for sure specially since they finally did a quattro version...
Problems? I check my profile once in a while and this tread is always on top even if my car was stolen 2 to 3 years ago...
Me it was just pure joy having a BBM kit!


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_Thanks to everyone who has tried to help me over the past year but I finally solved all of my problems with the supercharger over the weekend. Fixed it with this....
Anyone in the market for a used 2.0?


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_I always check the oil feed jet/orifice at every oil change and before I go on any long trips. 
I also check the air filter for any rub through marks to prevent any particle ingestion... I remember reading that someone on here had a problem with the filter rubbing through and pieces of the filter getting sucked into the charger and causing failure.

I had checked the screen the change before last and everything was fine not a spec of anything. Curious to see what it looks like when I rip it all apart. Should be a good old time. I can't wait to see what BBM has up there sleeves now


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4080836

Ok so i read all 3 pgs of that and still have some questions in regards to us actual owner. I could care less if somebody can't get a Lysholm nemore. We are going to have member only jackets now because of this.








Ok so with Autorotor not making the 2087 unit nemore what do we do if the unit fails for "X" reason. Is it pretty much going to be that dependent upon "X" reason will determine whether or not the unit can be fixed or not. 
Ok so prolonging the life of our chargers what can be done. I know the air filter should always be checked and the oil feed should be checked as well. Do we have some type of service schedule that the charger should be on. Like the seals changed at "x" miles or a general cleaning in "x" miles. When do i or should i send my unit for service. I have often contemplated the fact of doing the seafoam treat on my car but don't know how the charger would like it being in the oil and going through the vaccum line. Idk what the seals are made out of what could possibly happen. 
I am really curious about the next step that BBM takes and to be honest slightly upset that i am going to have older hardware. It sucks to say that the only chargers for a ABA are now either VF or Neuspeed. Considering u can't do d!ck with the Neuspeed and not enough people have the VF at least from what i have seen with anything done to it. We join the ranks of the Z Engineering charger. 
Don't get me wrong I love my charger. I hate that we have this nice fall weather and the car is at home while i am here. Only issue at that is just a squeaky pulley for some weird reason tried oiling the piss out of it but no luck White Lithium,WD-40, More WD-40 nothing. Charger is working though w/o problem. Only started this after i let the car sit for 2 weeks.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Thought i had read i clearly enough but guess not. Ok so i will repost it over there but then i guess the only ? i have which relates to this thread is that sound the pulley is. The whining type sound ever since I let the car sit for 2 weeks or one time.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aali1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aali1011* »_Thought i had read i clearly enough but guess not. Ok so i will repost it over there but then i guess the only ? i have which relates to this thread is that sound the pulley is. The whining type sound ever since I let the car sit for 2 weeks or one time. 

well they pretty much always whine, maybe you forgot in two weeks what it sounded like








or if it sounds pronounced you could have a bearing going out or a loose boost tube or leak? this can increase the sound.


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well like i stated the car was let sit for that 2 weeks. Which is more then it has ever sat. Car is or was a daily and with me at school i only get to drive it when home. I thought it was the belts put some belt dressin on and nothing. When i doused the pulley in WD-40 it quieted up. The Lithium Grease just made a mess. But the sound is there again. It seems fine the car runs fine. It doesn't sound like it is grinding. But the noise was definitely not there before hand. I will try to get it on video if i can.


----------



## K2dutch (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

I usually don't get much feedback in this thread but I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for me, they would be greatly appreciated.
I have an uninstalled BBM stage 1, I have recently become afraid to install it in the spring because I am worried about what it could do to my aging 106K mileage motor and tranny. I have it for sale on the vortex but am pretty sure it won't be easy for me to sell because of the price and the fact that it is discontinued : /. 
If I end up holding onto it and installing it, what kinds of things should I consider doing to make the addition of this kit as failsafe as possible? A lot of people say just test your compression and go for it since stage 1 is only about 6 lb of boost.
Are there other things that should be done in preparation in your experienced opinions? I could really use some input. I sent JBETZ an email on this as well but am not sure he will get back to me. 
I am curious if anyone has run into engine probs that could have been avoided with some additional preparation before adding the s/c. Thank you for your help.



_Modified by K2dutch at 6:47 AM 11-10-2008_


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd honestly recommend, buying a few rebuild kits, if they sell them (before they run out of what they have in stock). Discontinued product, engine is not where I would worry, if your holding compression.


----------



## K2dutch (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghoastoflyle* »_ I'd honestly recommend, buying a few rebuild kits, if they sell them (before they run out of what they have in stock). Discontinued product, engine is not where I would worry, if your holding compression. 
 
I appreciate that. And I know it is discontinued, I was pretty bummed....that's also why I am afraid it won't be easy to sell.
How many times have you had to rebuild your supercharger? I think those kits are like 1400 aren't they?...well maybe that's what BBM charges to do a full rebuild. Are there different rebuild kits for different things or is it just one kit that would be good to have on hand for a time that the charger might have troubles?



_Modified by K2dutch at 4:49 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## K2dutch (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (K2dutch)*

JBETZ, what kinds of rebuild kits might be good to pick up before they are out of stock? Or is it one kit? And how much?


----------



## VW 2.0 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

would you have a crankshaft position sensor for a vw 2.0 gti golf


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (K2dutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K2dutch* »_JBETZ, what kinds of rebuild kits might be good to pick up before they are out of stock? Or is it one kit? And how much? 

x2 

sad to see you guys disco btw


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (8vUberAlles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vUberAlles* »_
I'd been looking into these BBM kits and was wondering about the use of the open intake element. Since it's such a bad thing on G60's, (no airbox, naked cone filter = Bad) I imagined particle ingestion could be a real issue on these as well. Has anyone tried making an airbox to enclose the filter or something to allow for better dust filtration?


I designed this shield specifically for this kit to protect the air filter element. It tucks into the side of the wheel well and keeps water and debris off of it. This shield also keeps anything from rubbing on the filter. The problem has been that people do not actually mount it at all or even use it.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (K2dutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K2dutch* »_JBETZ, what kinds of rebuild kits might be good to pick up before they are out of stock? Or is it one kit? And how much? 

We have all of the bearings and seals available. I do no ever see these parts going away. We also do not recommend people attempt to rebuild these as they are a bit tricky and you could end up with a large and expensive paper weight. I went to Sweden to learn how to properly service these units.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

Just wondering what brand/size injectors those of you running 18+ psi are running on? 
I have a feeling my injectors are too small. I am still running on the injectors that i got with my stage1 kit years ago. I believe them to be 30lb red top bosch injectors, but i dont know.
I just added an adjustable fuel pressure regulator to add some fuel because it turns out i was running pretty darn lean. In order for me to be running a decent AFR I have to have the fuel pressure at 65psi. Does this sound like i might need bigger injectors?


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

most likley, was running 42lbs with my stage 3ish kit


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubgti2.0)*

What fuel pressure were you running with the 42lb injectors?


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mine was obd2 so i left it all stock


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Will we be able to buy the outlets to the chargers and other goodies that go along with this? It's been a rough road for me, I've been ready to buy parts off you for this motor I almost have complete now 3/4 times, and life has it's way of pushing me back, I'm starting to think do I even want to continue on or not. will be in touch. thanks for the fun ride so far. hope things turn around for me.


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (JonVWluver)*

If anyone intrested i have mine up for sale
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...i%3D1


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (KelvinQ)*

Mine will be up for sale very soon as well (as soon as I finish taking everything off)


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (KelvinQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KelvinQ* »_If anyone intrested i have mine up for sale
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...i%3D1









What did you use to plug the oil return line in the oil pan?


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Anyone want to sell there blown charger setup? I need all the ancillary parts to run my lysholm on an ABA.


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (KCMTNBIKER)*

Nothing yet my car is not drivable yet still trying to figure that part out







and its too cold to work outside







but once i return from my trip gonna figure that out anyone have an MAF sensor they wanna hand out







cause i am giving mine out with the charger


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (KelvinQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KelvinQ* »_Nothing yet my car is not drivable yet still trying to figure that part out







and its too cold to work outside







but once i return from my trip gonna figure that out anyone have an MAF sensor they wanna hand out







cause i am giving mine out with the charger 

pop a new pan on - its like $20 and takes an hour to put on


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (g60vwr)*

Hey Jon- is there a reason why the kits are back up on your site?
Did you find some more 2087s?


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: BBM CHARGER OWNERS 2.0 X-FLOW (g60vwr)*

hey john how things i have the stage 2 on my mk3 im in the process of adding a front mount setup 2 it i did it this summer but car wasn't running correctly. so i removed the pipeing and put it back the way it belongs. was wondering what do i need to do to get the car to run right also i do have the mk4 intake upper and lower. i also installed the mk4 exhaust manifold since it's like a mini header.


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

alright so I've finally worked out all my bugs minus my cold start issue. I know other people have had or do have this problem now.the car starts immediately but dies instantly unless I keep on the gas for like 30 to 45 secs or after I've driven the car about a block. I've had this for a while but I can't figure it out and it's getting really old. It stays on fine after it warms up...


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*

Repoman was looking for this- bump it up


----------



## K2dutch (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

Anyone looking for a backup or replacement kit? I no longer have the car but do have this kit uninstalled and unused. I am trying to get rid of it, I bought a new car and have no use for this any longer. Make me an offer if you're interested, need to get rid of it as soon as possible.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4108582


_Modified by K2dutch at 12:14 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (K2dutch)*

lets bring this back around.. i have all the parts for my install and hope to get it on before spring.. lets get some discussion going again.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (K2dutch)*

lets bring this back around.. i have all the parts for my install and hope to get it on before spring.. lets get some discussion going again.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Wow*

I'm surprised to see this post. Could it still be alive? Lets hear from all the BBM charger owners out there and where they are today.


----------



## alberich (Aug 4, 2005)

JonVWluver said:


> I'm surprised to see this post. Could it still be alive? Lets hear from all the BBM charger owners out there and where they are today.


I recently purchased my entire BBM S/Ced car from John himself. Sadly, I made this purchase the day before receiving a job offer (which I accepted) that will keep me out of the country for about 10 months per year, so I won't have much time in the car.

This is my second car with a BBM charger, and I have been quite happy with the blower and its added power, sound, fun, driving pleasure etc.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*The fun of the charger*

I love this charger. Yes it does not put down massive amounts of WHP but it's a nice addition to the 8v and it's really reliable if proper maintnace is taken.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I like your idea. Well hope this is not to late. but I know I met some really cool people on this thread and learned some too.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

still running mine for years now with no prob and dont plan to change it unless its a bigger charger or something better they can come out with. still running 18 psi daily


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

Just put one of these as a stage 4 on my buddys mk2 with ABA swap w/no PS or A/C. unfortunately the charger locked up on the way to H20 but BBM is still taking care of it even though he's not the original buyer. 

heres to hoping its just the bearing on the front side and to getting that bigger pulley setup he talked to BBM about to take it past stage 4. :beer::biggrinsanta:


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

When your talking about the bigger pulley are you talking about the billet crank pully? I am running this along with the 53mm pully and should feel pretty good. The only scary part of the billet part is that it has no harmonic balancer so vibration will occur. I'm actuall thinking about pinning the crank gear with three pins just in case the vibration allows the key to shave down creating the timing belt to fail and God that would cost me a fortune as I am running the 16v. Car is currently down though. I need to test a few things and replace my crank positioning sensor to rule that out. Good to see people are still running these kits, hope to have mine a lot longer. I bought mine over over 6 years ago yet I have not had too much drive time with it as it is not my daily driver. I beat the hell out of a suzuki Areio for that. lol 

Good luck on the charger issue. Here is my motor under construction still. Dirty yes I know, but it's getting there.

Pistons installed









The motor itself


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Are there no more twin screw owners out there*

Let's hear from you people still running these chargers. What's the word on them and how long have you been running them now?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Has this thread completly died? Where are all the PNW people at still running this kit? If I don't get mine on the road I will be the only one running this kit one day..


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I know there has to be some people out there still running this kit. It can't be that rare yet....


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw one at waterfest last year. There is one on a corrado in my home town, and then 2 that are blown to bits but could be frankensteined into one in my garage, lol. Not gonna lie, watching old vids of mine makes me smaile, but then the 2871r makes me smile more

PS, your setup is looking sick! AWIC by the firewall?


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

i'm in the process of figuring out how to mount this on my mk4 2.0. should be pretty interesting. i'll be doing a 16v and manual swap with 11.1:1 comp pistons and eventually the BBM charger once money really starts coming in. but it'll be a while..


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

16v head, or full 16v swap? You better have some good tuning if you are going to run 11:1 and boosting it.


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

Zorba2.0 said:


> 16v head, or full 16v swap? You better have some good tuning if you are going to run 11:1 and boosting it.


16v head swap. I'll take it somewhere and get it properly tuned for sure if i do it.

if not then high comp nitrous :laugh:


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes with a CR that high running boost is asking for trouble. Not saying it has and can't be done but risky. 

Yes AWIC tucked in by the fire wall. it was the best plumbing idea I could come up with giving that I am running the small bumpers on my mk2. I have a custom 16 guage stainless steel heat sheild underlayed with aluminium that separates the header from the intercooler. I will also be running venting hoses back there to help push the heat back down or at best circulate it but should be fine. 

I'm running a 27x7x4 inch heat exchanger up front so keeping the air cool should not be a problem. 

I'll post a pic of the front end later on. Peace guys.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

So there's anew charger in the wrks that's better then the previous set up. Has anyone heard this as well any other info. It's for the vr6 as well, hopefully it comes out soon.


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

lets get this conversation going again? :beer:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I agree. Waiting on the new charger setup


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've had a BBM setup in my garage for 3 years now thats yet to be installed.. I think I finally have enough motivation to jump into my project again. Still deciding weather I want to stay with the aba, go 16v, or just the mk4 manifold conversion with it. you would think I would have decided that by now :laugh:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

The gains on the 16v head are not as much as you would expect, I think I've seen the dump sheets on them at around 227hp 232hp I'm sure with a crazy tune you could get more but the 8vavle set up isn't that far behind that. But then again I have a fully worked head so maybe that's y my hp is the same. I always wanted to do a 16valve head I can't lie about that


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just want to give it a bump.. Any new experiences, stories, or builds going on with one of these?


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

I have a full stage 3 kit on my 98' GT and I am running ~1.4 BAR of boost. Other mods to the engine include:

First and foremost, C2's stage II boost tune with the 42lb/hr injectors and 70mm MAF.
Heavily ported MK4 intake manifold (upper and lower). 
Head is pretty much built. 276* WLCA cam, TT 42/35mm valves, ported/polished, 3 angle valve job, HD springs, AEG lifters, decked/milled, etc. 
I also have a heavily ported MK4 exhaust manifold with a TT 2.5" down pipe, and a 3" MBS exhaust with 2 large mufflers (I don't like loud!). 
BBM 02A 6 speed trans, SACHS HD clutch.
Of course I am missing things, I always do.

I absolutely LOVE it! I am hoping for ~250whp at least. If I don't reach that goal I will be buying BBM's forged piston set and a smaller pulley if possible. Maybe even nitrous, who knows. 

Car pulls strong from idle onwards. Hits the 7200 RPM cutoff mighty fast if I don't pay attention. I have my suspension set up for traction, 225 tires, and I still spin til 40 or so. The 276* boost cam is phenomenal, too. Definitely suits the kit. 

After I get a few dyno runs in to fine tune my cam-gear set-up, I will be getting a new C2 tune with a 8k rev limiter (if I keep making power past 7200 or so). 

100% worth the money, easy to install, and turns the 2.0 into a monster.


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

If you lived somewhat closer I believe I would have to ask for a ride:laugh:


----------

